# Lace Party with jscaplen October 26 - Ashton mini-KAL



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome to the Lace Party!
Just a little note for newcomers...
The Lace Party formed itself from a group doing lace knitting with Dragonflylace. It has evolved over time. Basically, it is a group of KPers that take part in a chat - a little more private than being in the main sections - sometimes working on a common project. Every couple of weeks (according to a pre-arranged schedule) someone hosts a new chat, generally about something to do with knitting, crocheting, tatting... but we have eclectic tastes so you might find people sharing travel photos, recipes,etc., as well as our latest WIPs or FOs. We always come back to the lace, though. 
Some of the originals are still around & others have joined in but anyone is welcome. You dont have to be working on what we are working on or at the same pace. We just want a friendly place to share & discuss our mutual interests.
---------
A little while back, a couple of people mentioned that they would like to knit the Ashton Shawlette, others said that they'd like to try beading, so we decided to have a mini-KAL with the Ashton in which some of us will also add beads.

If you dont ready have the pattern (most recently Revised Nov. 2013), it is available for free download here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette
Ashton is probably the most often recommended pattern for people who are first time lace knitters & those just learning how to use charts because of the informative tutorials included.

The designer, Dee OKeefe, hosted a more formal & very popular Ashton KAL a while back which grew so much that it had to be split into 3 parts. Here is the link to the first part - the link to subsequent sections is found on the last page:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-46154-1.html
There is a lot of useful info, especially in the first segment but they all contain beautiful samples of FOs.

This link will take you to a gallery of finished Ashtons on Ravelry - which can serve as inspiration & information:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette/people?search=&statuses%5B%5D=finished
To be continued...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Yarn selection:*
The Ashton is very easy to customize, either by changing the yarn weight or by changing the number of repeats for the Leaf Bud Chart 2 &/or the Large Leaf Chart 3.
Searching the FOs will reveal lovely examples of Ashtons knit in lace weight to worsted weight. The yardage requirements will vary, obviously, according to the yarn used, the needle, your tensions & how many reps you choose to do. The gallery can help give some idea of how much yarn you might need for your project.
Dees sample for the shawlette size used 420 - 450 yards of fingering weight with a 3.75mm needle & measured 52 x 26.

Most lace patterns are not suitable for heavily variegated yarns & work best with solids & tonals since the colour changes obscure the lace. Some lovely Ashtons have been created using yarns with longer colour runs, though.

This interesting variation on the Ashton - 3-sided - would also affect yarn consumption but results in a lovely shawl.
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/leprkon/ashton-shawlette-3


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

*Beading:*
Normally with lace weight, one uses 8/0 & 6/0 with fingering.
Source list:
http://www.ravelry.com/groups/kal-fanatics/pages/Bead-Sources---Thanks-to-Taaf

Two popular methods of adding beads:
Crochet hook method





Dental floss - Oral B Superfloss brand recommended 





Some designers indicate to place the bead before knitting others afterwards. Bead placement isnt part of this pattern; the particular stitches on which you intend to place the bead might dictate the approach. For instance on top of a double decrease, it would be best to do it afterwards.

Others here are more knowledgeable than I with the use of beads & will hopefully share their ideas & expertise with us.

Although the Ashton pattern doesnt include beads, there are many beaded variations, some of which can be seen here:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ashton-shawlette/people?search=bead&statuses%5B%5D=finished

Here are a few ideas (pictures posted with permission)
Links are not hot - copy & paste to view the project page.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My plans: Black Cherry Ashton Shawl
Yarn: Posh Yarn Esme Sock; size 4mm needle
The yarn looked almost black in the skein but, as I wound it, I could see the lovely ruby coming through.

Beads: Garnet lined Ruby sizes 8/0 & 6/0 AB Miyuki Seed Beads 
I made a small swatch to see how the beads look against the yarn. I think that I will use the 8/0 on the upper portion but will probably switch to 6/0 once I start the big leaves. Since I havent decided how to use the beads in the lower portion, that might change - if I go with a lot of beads, Ill keep them smaller. The larger ones seem too big to me - big difference between the two sizes.

For starters, I will place them in Chart 1, Row 9 middle stitch of the 3 stitches between the yarn overs on the leaf buds - however, I will place it after the stitch is knit - so more likely on row 10 rather than fiddle with a bead between two YOs.

I played around a little placing beads on top of a beadless shawl. The beads didn't always want to stay where I wanted them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks for starting us off afresh! I accidentally have some yarn that would look good in this- so may be a starter- will have to decide!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I accidentally have some yarn that would look good in this...


Well that is a unique way of admitting to a stash without taking any responsibility.


> - so may be a starter- will have to decide!


That'd be great. We are planning on taking our time over it so your other WIPs should get along fine with it - but maybe don't put them in the same basket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That'd be great. We are planning on taking our time over it so your other WIPs should get along fine with it - but maybe don't put them in the same basket.


The growing amount of stash is blameable on my KP membership! Has only happened since then- but so has my motivation increased!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...my motivation increased!


That's 'cause we are all such good examples.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you for the great start.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for a great start Jane. I am looking forward to what you all will come up with. I am sitting this one out. Christmas comes at Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Thank you for the great start.


Miss Pam, I love your avatar.

Jane, thanks for the new thread. I don't know how you find the time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I am sitting this one out. ...


You may not be able to resist the temptation!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the great start, Jane! I hope you can get some rest tonight! It will be fun to consider all of the bead placement options.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Miss Pam, I love your avatar.
> 
> Jane, thanks for the new thread. I don't know how you find the time.


Thanks! It's our wonderful Mt. Rainier.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...It will be fun to consider all of the bead placement options.


At least I know how I will start. That will give me time to decide on the rest.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Happy Sunday or what's left of it!
I'm casting on with Knit Picks Palette in Chicory colorway. I have planned my beading to be on yarn overs around the flower motifs and along the spine of the leaf buds.
Happy Knitting everyone!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Nice intro Jane, especially after such a full day! Love all the bead options and the idea of placing them on a finished one to help decide.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The growing amount of stash is blameable on my KP membership! Has only happened since then- but so has my motivation increased!


Hmm..... The same thing seems to have happened to me


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You may not be able to resist the temptation!


We'll have to see. I have lots to do before Thanksgiving.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I have planned my beading to be on yarn overs around the flower motifs ...


Will it be something like what paulab4me has done - except more in the centre of the motif?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> The growing amount of stash is blameable on my KP membership! Has only happened since then- but so has my motivation increased!


The same thing has happened to me! I keep trying to use it up....


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good evening everyone. I have read the posts and look forward to getting started .. That was a beautiful introduction Jane! The beading is amazing.. I will not be doing beading this time. I am using knit picks Brava in Tidepool... I just noticed its a sport weight I thought I ordered fingering  I will look through the projects page in Ravelry and see if anyone else has used this yarn.. I think it will be fine.. it will just probably not need extra repeats 

I did find some who used this weight yarn and it turned out to be a very nice size using US7 needles ... I'm ready LOL  see ya all tomorrow..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> The same thing has happened to me! I keep trying to use it up....


Me, too, but I tend to replenish at a faster rate than I consume it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I am using knit picks Brava in Tidepool...


Ooh, lovely colourway!


> I just noticed its a sport weight... I think it will be fine.. it will just probably not need extra repeats


Sport weight is fine. I have knit with Brava - a Tristano - it turned out really well, I think.
Since the Ashton, as is, is considered a shawlette, if you use the sport weigh & stick to the same # of reps, it would come out as a regular shawl size. Depends what you want in the end, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just realized that I forgot to post the pic of my swatch with the beads. The yarn looks black but does have ruby highlights - or Black Cherry - as I am calling it.
I just did some YOs with double decreases to see how the beads might show up - so it looks pretty random, as my son would say.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Hmm..... The same thing seems to have happened to me


Same here. My stash has been growing since joining kp BUT I also have a yarn stash donated for prayer shawls. Only problem is the colors I have are colors people do not want. Red, orange, brown, yellow and I can't keep blue, green, or purple/lavender. I think that stash is breeding because I keep trying to use it up and the stash does not seem to get smaller. I've even refused to buy any yarn for that stash until some of this yarn is used. Maybe that is why my personal stash is growing (along with the fact I am trying to get some lighter weight yarn).  :lol: :XD: Maybe if I fill the house with yarn it will be warmer in the winter. :roll:

I have been busy trying to finish some wip projects. At least I've made a dent but now have a new project to go with the prayer shawls. Prayer catchers. There was a post on them on kp a few days ago. New stash - size 10 crochet thread. They will make a nice gift for those who already have a prayer shawl.

I've heard comments about them making Christmas ornaments too. Can't find 3" metal rings? Try the narrow bangle bracelets. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Prayer catchers...


Thank you for mentioning this. They look interesting.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I would love to learn how to add beads to my scarves and shawls. Thank you for all the helpful info.

When will the Mini-Ashton KAL begin?

Where is DragonFlyLace? I hope all is well with her.

Thank you for your valuable information. Revan


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

A question, what size should the crochet hook be? I know Earthfaire has Size 14 and KnitPicks Size 10? What size
do you recommend for a new beginner in beads, but wants to progress? Thank you, Revan


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, thanks for all the info you have given us. When I get home, I will have to reevaluate whether I will be able to join in.

We left my aunt's in Durham, en route for the Lake District. We spent the night in a really nice hotel, just outside the Lake District proper. Once we are all packed up, we will be heading for Lake Windermere.

Here is a view from the hotel grounds. In the distance you can see the start of the Lake District. The weather isn't the greatest, but hopefully the sun will be making an appearance soon.
Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much for the start. It is great! I intend to bead but not from charts 1 and 2 but later. I did have some ideas but after veiwing your photos, I might change my mind. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Jane, thanks for all the info you have given us. When I get home, I will have to reevaluate whether I will be able to join in.
> 
> We left my aunt's in Durham, en route for the Lake District. We spent the night in a really nice hotel, just outside the Lake District proper. Once we are all packed up, we will be heading for Lake Windermere.
> 
> ...


Lovely photo, Sue. It is a while since I have been to the Lakes but have spent many happy hours there.
I do hope that you have a peaceful and restful time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I love your photo, Sue. Rest and relax. Safe travels on your trip home.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have been gone for a while. Finally found the party again just in time for a shawl. Got a baby sweater to finish but thinking of starting shawl and taking breaks with baby sweater. I love you black cherry yarn Jane that looks like something that I may like I might even try beads which I have been putting off using. Well off to church in charge of our cookie making for our cookie walk bazzar and craft fair.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh, it saddens me to not be doing this with everyone. The Random Monet was such a fun group project. But I will be here reading and following.

Jane--thanx for the beading info. Not quite ready to do any but will bookmark it for a week when I clear out some of the overload in my life and can find the energy to focus on it. I love the Black Cherry color. I do get a glimpse of it in the photo. Love its richness.

Sue--Your photo is beautiful and can feel the peacefulness of the place. You need some before returning home. Hugs to you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, I wanted to thank you, but kept forgetting, for the introduction to the Lace Party you put at the beginning of your post. It was well written and an excellent intro.

I love your black cherry also.

Barb, I started beading this year. I kept putting it off and putting it off. But when I finally did it, I wondered why. It's actually pretty easy and I don't think it breaks up the flow of knitting at all. In fact, it adds a bit of excitement. "Oooo, I get to put a bead here!!!"


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone... Jane thank you for the encouragement... I am sure this yarn will be nice and work great with the shawl... I am also doing a scarf in lace weight so this will be my 'Break' project when my eyes need a break... but I'm not ready to stop knitting 

Sue the picture is beautiful.. so green and lush! Please take the break you and your brother need.. 

Barb1957 and Reven welcome to the Party!!! this is going to be a fun KAL...  We love knitting together and sharing out projects.. they all turn out so different and all still so beautiful.. it is great to knit in a group because we learn so much from each other and are more courageous with our projects when we see how well others incorporate different elements into theirs  Some of us are beginner beaders... Reven I have a size 10 a 14 would help with smaller beads .. I am sure others will tell you what size they use..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ok, I am in the KAL! I will not be doing any beading but that is because my bead stash does not have anything suitable (no, no shopping!). I am using Lang Jawoll Magic superwash wool / nylon blend in I think fingering weight. It is tan and brown, not my colors, however the colorways seem long enough. The yarn was gift yarn received in a swap. I will knit on size US-5 needles. 

I did not get any knitting done this weekend on my sweater but did manage to wind the next ball as the current one is almost finished (I wind by hand with the hank around my knees, primitive but gets the job done). With the Ashton KAL the sweater will be set aside for a while but will have company with the black shawl that is also waiting. And I still have to start the next baby blanket. Time, I need to buy more time, lol. I did get a lot of work done on my Halloween costume but still have a ways to go. And my house is clean! I am having houseguests arriving today so did some extra chores like moving the blocking mats out of the guest bedroom. 

Well, back to work,

Have an awesome day,

Melanie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> I would love to learn how to add beads to my scarves and shawls.


You will love it! Apart from the appearance, it adds great drape.


> When will the Mini-Ashton KAL begin?


As soon as you cast on.  This is it.
When you choose your yarn (& beads, hopefully), please post a picture.


> Where is DragonFlyLace? I hope all is well with her.


I arrived just as DFL had to step back. I believe that her husband was having major health issues, however, someone else here should be able to inform you better.


> Thank you for your valuable information.


You are most welcome - glad that you are going to join us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! Welcome Revan and Barb! We are so glad you are here. 

Jane, thank you for the wonderful job you have done with your welcome and introduction to this link of the Lace Party. I meant to say something yesterday about how warm and informative it was, but dived right in to the lace project. 

Sue, your photo is so peaceful. I hope you can truly relax and rest these next few days.

Melanie, let us know how the "buy more time" thing works, would you? 

The crochet hook that I use for beading is a 12/1.00MM. It works great for 6/0. I have not tried it with 8/0 beads yet. The dental flosser with some thin cotton works great also.

I had planned to bead my Ashton, marked where I thought I wanted them to go, etc, then looked at the beads set aside for this project. May-be, there are enough for the hem if I do a beaded bind off...just might have to rethink this one... 

Have a great day!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

> I arrived just as DFL had to step back. I believe that her husband was having major health issues, however, someone else here should be able to inform you better.


It seems to me her son was getting married also. She had a lot going on, that I remember. I, for one, am so very grateful for her teaching style and all that she did for us. What an incredible gift! This lace experience has been so much fun. And we get to learn and grow with it together! :thumbup: Whoo Hoo! I am so glad you are all coming along for the ride!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> A question, what size should the crochet hook be?


It can depend on the size bead that you are using. It has to be small enough to fit into the bead & allow as well for the thickness of the yarn. 


> I know Earthfaire has Size 14 and KnitPicks Size 10?


I use metric measurements but I think that 14 is a size 0.75mm which is what I have. It works with most** of the smaller beads that I use i.e. 8/0 - but wouldn't work with anything smaller. I doubt that I would be buying smaller beads than that but I have been mistaken in the past. Eighteen months ago, I would have said that I'd never be able to knit with lace weight yarn but now I use it extensively. Eight months ago, I thought that beads would be incredibly difficult to work with & now I love using them.
I said **most because sometimes there are slight differences in the size of the hole & I can't get the yarn through.
I think that size would be fine but you could drop down to a 0.6mm (might be difficult to snag the yarn?). The 1mm might be fine for size 6/0 but wouldn't work with the smaller beads.

ETA: I made some preparatory comments on bead use here:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-285926-26.html
Scroll down a bit - I made 3 posts on beads.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thanks so much Jane for all the info, great introduction especially for newbies like myself. I have spent most of the day trying 3 different yarns to start the Ashton and I'm not happy with any of them , so I think it's back to the yarn shop tomorrow for me and hopefully find something lovely. The good news is I love charts and that's very new for me. I actually started the 3rd repeat of chart 2. I just wish I was happy with the colour. Thank you Jane and I'm hoping to join in &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... When I get home, I will have to reevaluate whether I will be able to join in.


Even if you can't knit with us, we could certainly profit from your experience.


> en route for the Lake District... heading for Lake Windermere.


Lovely shot.
I hope that you are able to take advantage of the time left in your trip to find some repose & closure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you so much for the start. It is great!


Thank you 


> I intend to bead but not from charts 1 and 2 but later.


I decided to use the smaller beads on top because I didn't want the beads to be overwhelming.


> I did have some ideas but after veiwing your photos, I might change my mind. :thumbup:


I had forgotten to add this link to takdpm's Ashton: 2400 beads!!
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/ashton-shawlette


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> I have been gone for a while. Finally found the party again just in time for a shawl.


Welcome back, then. 


> Got a baby sweater to finish but thinking of starting shawl and taking breaks with baby sweater.


What is a knitting addiction without at least two WIPs?


> I might even try beads which I have been putting off using...


I kept putting it off, as well, but I'm so glad that I got up the nerve.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, it saddens me to not be doing this with everyone... But I will be here reading and following.


We will value your comments, suggestions & encouragement & hope to see your other WIPs as well.


> I love the Black Cherry color. I do get a glimpse of it in the photo. Love its richness.


I can't wait to cast it on & see how it knits up.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, I wanted to thank you...for the introduction to the Lace Party...
> I love your black cherry also.


Thank you on both counts. 


> Barb, I started beading this year. I kept putting it off and putting it off. But when I finally did it, I wondered why. It's actually pretty easy and I don't think it breaks up the flow of knitting at all. In fact, it adds a bit of excitement. "Oooo, I get to put a bead here!!!"


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Jane thank you for the encouragement...


That's what we're here for. 


> this will be my 'Break' project...


This is a good break project because the lace charts - especially for the leaf bud, are short & easy to remember.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seems to me her son was getting married also. She had a lot going on, that I remember. I, for one, am so very grateful for her teaching style and all that she did for us. What an incredible gift! This lace experience has been so much fun. And we get to learn and grow with it together! :thumbup: Whoo Hoo! I am so glad you are all coming along for the ride!


She did... and I am hopeful that she will pop in here some time soon.. We all miss her and are very grateful for all she taught us..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ok, I am in the KAL!


Great  Can we see a pic of your yarn? Sounds nice. The Ashton seems to work well with long colour runs.


> With the Ashton KAL the sweater will be set aside for a while but will have company with the black shawl that is also waiting. And I still have to start the next baby blanket...


We all know the drill - only too well.


> Time, I need to buy more time, lol.


Please let us know when you find a good source!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, thank you for the wonderful job you have done with your welcome and introduction to this link of the Lace Party.


I was trying to jeep it short but found it difficult - always have that problem. Can't use one word when ten can work so much better.


> I had planned to bead my Ashton...May-be, there are enough for the hem...


I hope that you have enough. Can you buy beads in a nearby store? (Not an option for me.) Otherwise, perhaps by the time you get to the bottom you might be able to have some delivered.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Jane-- thank you for a great start yo the KAL... You really laid out the project clearly! I'll be sitting out the Ashton...I still need to finish my Spring's dance as well as Sirenia ... I may "KAL", but doing Sirenia instead of Ashton!! 
I love knitting shawls, but really have little use for them... Rural Vermont is not all that lacy! I like to make them more like neckerchief/scarves...I have a very simple "Baktus" neckerchief that I actually wear a lot...it's not lacy at all...I think Sirenia might be the right size for the same use...and it's lacy!!
I love the pictures of the Lake District, Jane. It is so romantic!
Happy new week, everybody!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks so much Jane for all the info, great introduction especially for newbies like myself.


I am so glad that you are joining us, Ros. 


> I think it's back to the yarn shop tomorrow...


Too bad - only for the delay - not for the chance to get to buy new yarn! 
I am looking forward to seeing what you choose. Looking forward, also, to another example of your great knitting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...I'll be sitting out the Ashton...


Too bad but we will be looking forward to seeing your progress on those WIPS.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, my Ashton cast on will be delayed for a bit. I had planned to finish off my Secret Garden shawl last night - about 4 inches from the end of the last row, I discovered that I had made an error on the previous row. 
Can't fix crocheting by dropping back just those few stitches. :-(
So ripping out almost 2 full rows. I will spare you all the expletives!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I had forgotten to add this link to takdpm's Ashton: 2400 beads!!
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/takdpm/ashton-shawlette


Oh! Wow!!!! :thumbup:

Sorry about the ripping :roll:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Too bad - only for the delay - not for the chance to get to buy new yarn!
> I am looking forward to seeing what you choose. Looking forward, also, to another example of your great knitting.


Thank you so much Jane, I hope they have some yarn that I love. If I am successful I will post a pic tomorrow. If they don't have what I want, I think I will just make it in any pretty yarn even if I think it's not the right one because I really want to make the shawl, just to see if I can. Once again thank you Jane. Just read about the ripping, so close to the end, sorry to hear that 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...If they don't have what I want, I think I will just make it in any pretty yarn ...


The Ashton is pretty versatile. I am sure that it will be lovely whatever you choose - but it has to be something that you enjoy knitting with.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The Ashton is pretty versatile. I am sure that it will be lovely whatever you choose - but it has to be something that you enjoy knitting with.


Yes I agree, so much time goes into knitting, I don't want to be dissapointed with the yarn and then wish I had chosen something else.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I can't wait to cast it on & see how it knits up.


thanks Jane. knowing me, i may break down but resisting it as there is too much to put together right now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, my Ashton cast on will be delayed for a bit. I had planned to finish off my Secret Garden shawl last night - about 4 inches from the end of the last row, I discovered that I had made an error on the previous row.
> Can't fix crocheting by dropping back just those few stitches. :-(
> So ripping out almost 2 full rows. I will spare you all the expletives!


One day we will have a sharing of all the expletives we use when screwing up. I am sure we can develop a new creative list of such.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Jane, I hope they have some yarn that I love. If I am successful I will post a pic tomorrow. If they don't have what I want, I think I will just make it in any pretty yarn even if I think it's not the right one because I really want to make the shawl, just to see if I can. Once again thank you Jane. Just read about the ripping, so close to the end, sorry to hear that 💞


Always think your location is the land of yarn. Aren't there any mail order places that deliver quickly to you?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Always think your location is the land of yarn. Aren't there any mail order places that deliver quickly to you?


I don't know, I will have to check it out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I don't know, I will have to check it out.


Hope you find something you like. Agree with others--knitting has to feel good in the hand as well as please the eye.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Hope you find something you like. Agree with others--knitting has to feel good in the hand as well as please the eye.


Thank you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, gone for the morning and 3 pages to catch up. 

Jane, so sorry for your ripping. 

Welcome to the newbies and the returnees. We love having you here.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi. I'm going to join you all with this KAL. I've been wanting to do a shawl with beads and I think this will be a perfect way to learn to do that. I think I'll do the beads on just the border charts. Thank you, Jane, for all your great explanations and the links you've provided. I'm using Knit Picks stroll in the colorway Queen Anne Tonal. Posting a photo of the yarn. It's actually a little darker than in the photo. I'm excited to join in on this KAL. Will be working on it along with a couple of other projects.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, so sorry for your ripping...


Goes with the territory, I guess.
Oh, well...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I'm using Knit Picks stroll in the colorway Queen Anne Tonal....


Lovely - I checked on the site - looks a bit more peachy in their shot. Either way, it will be beautiful.
I've done a couple of projects with this yarn - nice to work with.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely - I checked on the site - looks a bit more peachy in their shot. Either way, it will be beautiful.
> I've done a couple of projects with this yarn - nice to work with.


Good to know!  It's 462 yards and I'll be using US 5 needles. I now need to go buy beads for the project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I now need to go buy beads for the project.


Sounds like you have local source. Lucky you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds like you have local source. Lucky you!


I do and feel pretty lucky about it.  I've got a Jo-Ann's and now a Hobby Lobby within a couple of miles. If I want a larger variety there are some bead shops within a relatively short distance.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that you have enough. Can you buy beads in a nearby store? (Not an option for me.) Otherwise, perhaps by the time you get to the bottom you might be able to have some delivered.


Wednesday I will be shopping with one of my DD's (she will be home for a quick visit! Yeah!) and might be able to find something in a 6/0 then. That delivery option is only toooo tempting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Question: how many people make their shawls with dk or worsted weight?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is a view from the hotel grounds. In the distance you can see the start of the Lake District. The weather isn't the greatest, but hopefully the sun will be making an appearance soon.
> Sue


Beautiful, peaceful place. Hope it is healing for you and that the sun will come out soon


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I will be using knit picks Alpaca Cloud in the Midnight Heather color way. I think I will use either a 3 or 4 US needle. I am going to use #6 beads, since that is what I have. I will use them someplace on the edging I believe, unless I change my mind. I tried to place beads on an Ashton that I have done, but they did not stay very well where I wanted them to! 
Here is a picture of the yarn and beads I will use.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I will be using knit picks Alpaca Cloud in the Midnight Heather color way.


Heavenly! The site description makes me want to see it in person.


> I am going to use #6 beads, since that is what I have. I will use them someplace on the edging ...


Size 6/0 would be a bit heavy for the body with lace weight, I think, but might work okay on the border.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome to the newbies and welcome back to the returnees. This should be an interesting Lace Party just seeing how many posts so far.  Lovely country Sue, hope you get some much needed peace. Hope you have a successful trip RosD. I am resisting going to buy beads myself. I have never used Knit Picks Stroll so am curious how it works up Miss Pam. I have that same yarn and color Caryn so I am looking forward to see how it works up. I do have midnight beads (both plain and AB) however.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Question: how many people make their shawls with dk or worsted weight?


I have a lot of worsted weight shawls and make all prayer shawls with worsted or heavier. I am trying to use lighter weight yarns but like the weight of worsted on cool and windy days.

Welcome back Barb. And welcome to all the newbies.

I have been thinking a lot about Dragonflylace a lot. Hope all is well with her and her family and she will soon drop back in and have a new design for us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caryn* and *MissMelba* I do love your choices. This is exciting!!
Welcome to all those I have not met before. I am pleased to see you :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

If DFL is still officially a member on KP people can go to her page and post her.

Thanks Tricia. I always think of shawls as wanting to be heavier for warmth as in sitting at cold meetings or at nite in the winter. But it seems here that most people choose the sock wt or lighter for doing the shawls so was wondering.

Melanie--will love to hear how working with the Lang Jawol Magic is to work with. I see it sold online but have never held any myself.

That Alpaca Cloud does look heavenly. I have some natural Alpaca that is sold at a local distributor. They have about 4 or 5 different colors, undyed. They also have some mono-color beige/tan of which I have an 8 oz hank. I have been the preverbal hoarder of this stuff making excuses for not using it. Haha!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Miss Pam I used knit picks stroll for my Ruxton. It is very soft and I am pleased with how it turned out. Here is a picture.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, my Ashton cast on will be delayed for a bit. I had planned to finish off my Secret Garden shawl last night - about 4 inches from the end of the last row, I discovered that I had made an error on the previous row.
> Can't fix crocheting by dropping back just those few stitches. :-(
> So ripping out almost 2 full rows. I will spare you all the expletives!


Oh no!! I didn't realize the Secret Garden was crochet'd  as much of a pain the frogging is at least your not tinking!! that is a all night job on that many stitches just in itself! I hope your back on track soon......


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...This should be an interesting Lace Party just seeing how many posts so far. ...


I agree. 
I like the way your Ashton is starting - the colour runs look like they will work well. The yarn looks nice & soft, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Oh no!! I didn't realize the Secret Garden was crochet'd


I have another Secret Garden Shawl in the works that is knit.


> as much of a pain the frogging is at least your not tinking!!


True - so much easier to take it back - one thing to be thankful for, at least.


> I hope your back on track soon......


Well, I have redone the second last row & am working through the last one. Since I was so busy the weekend & couldn't knit, I cheated today & watched a movie so I could sit & crochet. (_The Green Mile_ - haven't seen it since it first came out.)

After supper - look out Ashton, here I come!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

piecemaker said:


> Miss Pam I used knit picks stroll for my Ruxton.


Nice work! The Ruxton is certainly more of a comfort shawl - great pattern. I knit 3 of them.

I knit a Catoctin with Stroll Tonal.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I love seeing everyone's yarn!! 
Tanya I am using a #3 which is heavier than a fingering but thinner than a DK I think.. at least I know it is thinner than a Worsted.. it is a sport weight..
I love how the Stroll turned out! and seeing what everyone is doing.. I am getting off this computer and knitting!!! LOL 
I have nearly a full day at the Dr. on Wednesday.. first with my client and then for my hip.. 5 weeks later and it still hurts.. I just want to rule out a broken bone!!! Aleeve works great so no need for extra pain meds.. YAY.
It is going to be my crochet day.. I can't concentrate on a pattern with so much going on around me.. So I am putting in extra time with my knitting now.. 
See you all later!!! have fun... no matter what your craft is.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> I will be using knit picks Alpaca Cloud in the Midnight Heather color way. I think I will use either a 3 or 4 US needle. I am going to use #6 beads, since that is what I have. I will use them someplace on the edging I believe, unless I change my mind. I tried to place beads on an Ashton that I have done, but they did not stay very well where I wanted them to!
> Here is a picture of the yarn and beads I will use.


Beautiful yarn!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome to the newbies and welcome back to the returnees. This should be an interesting Lace Party just seeing how many posts so far.  Lovely country Sue, hope you get some much needed peace. Hope you have a successful trip RosD. I am resisting going to buy beads myself. I have never used Knit Picks Stroll so am curious how it works up Miss Pam. I have that same yarn and color Caryn so I am looking forward to see how it works up. I do have midnight beads (both plain and AB) however.


I like the yarn you're using. It's a good color.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

piecemaker said:


> Miss Pam I used knit picks stroll for my Ruxton. It is very soft and I am pleased with how it turned out. Here is a picture.


That is a beautiful Ruxton! Good to know you enjoyed working with the stroll yarn and it looks lovely in this pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice work! The Ruxton is certainly more of a comfort shawl - great pattern. I knit 3 of them.
> 
> I knit a Catoctin with Stroll Tonal.


That's lovely, Jane.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That's lovely, Jane.


Thanks


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Piecemaker and Jane, lovely shawls. Gorgeous stitching. 

Everyone's yarn looks great for the Ashton. 

I have the front to unravel with my accent color for the Magic Vest. Then I have two XXL sweaters to unravel yet. All needs to be done and preparations for Christmas before Thanksgiving.  I will enjoy watching everyone's Ashton developing. It is so much fun seeing how each one's will turn out differently.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I love the Secret Garden shawl but do not crochet. Could you post the link to your knitted Secret Garden? Thanks in advance.
JeanneW


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> If DFL is still officially a member on KP people can go to her page and post her.
> 
> Thanks Tricia. I always think of shawls as wanting to be heavier for warmth as in sitting at cold meetings or at nite in the winter. But it seems here that most people choose the sock wt or lighter for doing the shawls so was wondering.
> 
> ...


A lot of the patterns for prayer shawls use Lion Brand homespun but I find it does't wear well. That is even heavier than worsted and makes very soft shawls and lap robes and works up quickly. Definitely not want to use it for nursing home residents! But if I need a shawl in a hurry I will use it because I can make a shawl in about 3 days; crochet a skein of the stuff in a day and knit it in one and a half days.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

It seem there are two types of shawls. Those for fashion and the more serviceable or functional. Both can be warm but the serviceable ones wear better, are less lacy so they won't catch or snag as easily.

I use, make, and wear both but make more serviceable ones for prayer shawls.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Piecemaker and Jane, lovely shawls. Gorgeous stitching.


Thank you 


> ...I have the front to unravel with my accent color for the Magic Vest. Then I have two XXL sweaters to unravel yet...


Yikes - you're going in the wrong direction!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Tricia for the comparative uses of the different wt shawls. There really are such a wide range of patterns out there. I agree about Homespun. It came on the knitting scene like gang busters but many have not had great success with it. I did a toddler set in it and people love it for its softness and design of course, but I wonder if a young child actually wore it how well it would hold up. I think it needs to be turned into a pattern for sale with other yarns recommended.

Peacemaker and Jane--both your shawls are stunners. The sharpness of the stitching really comes thru. And love your color choices.

Ronie--yeh, both Dk and Sportweight are considered #3. They are so close in dimension, I can barely tell them apart.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

piecemaker said:


> Miss Pam I used knit picks stroll for my Ruxton. It is very soft and I am pleased with how it turned out. Here is a picture.


A very beautiful shawl. I love the colour :thumbup and Jane yours is gorgeous, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

JeanneW said:


> ...Could you post the link to your knitted Secret Garden? ...


The one that I am working on at the moment was an MKAL by Kate Poe:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mary-lennox
Lots of choice in it - she had alternate sections for most clues & 4 options for the edging as well as the possibly of a full circle, 3/4 or 1/2 circle shape.
I am about half-way through the edging.

I also have another one by Anne-Lise Maigaard that I would love to do:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/secret-garden-shawl

I came across another nice one this morning but didn't bookmark it so have no idea where I saw it now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Peacemaker and Jane--both your shawls are stunners...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Jane yours is gorgeous, too.


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Tricia for the comparative uses of the different wt shawls. There really are such a wide range of patterns out there. I agree about Homespun. It came on the knitting scene like gang busters but many have not had great success with it. I did a toddler set in it and people love it for its softness and design of course, but I wonder if a young child actually wore it how well it would hold up. I think it needs to be turned into a pattern for sale with other yarns recommended.
> 
> Peacemaker and Jane--both your shawls are stunners. The sharpness of the stitching really comes thru. And love your color choices.
> 
> Ronie--yeh, both Dk and Sportweight are considered #3. They are so close in dimension, I can barely tell them apart.


I appreciate the comparison also. Thanks!

Dee's designs are so beautiful! You did great jobs, both of you, completing them in incredible ways! :thumbup:

Whoo Hoo! I did my first long-tail cast on this afternoon! The Ashton has been started.  The beads that I have are 6/0. That is the size most available around here unless you are making jewelry, so I will use from my stash along the border edge.  This is so fun doing projects together. The yarns and beads shown so far are going to be beautiful all worked up! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I know the feeling! Now where did I see that pattern ! Thanks for your response. Sorry for the PM-guess I was a bit too eager.
Thanks again
JeanneW


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Both those shawls are Sooooo perfect! You both did amazing work on them! That stroll yarn looks wonderful and it is good to know that it is nice to work with. 
Toni, I am going to use the 6/0 beads on the edges too. Not sure exactly how yet. This is fun doing projects together!
Tricia, thanks for the comparison. I have not done any shawls in dk or worsted weight. In fact, I only started doing shawls at all because I was interested in lace and started doing the class with DFL. I would like to try one with the heavier weight some time.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> The one that I am working on at the moment was an MKAL by Kate Poe:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mary-lennox
> Lots of choice in it - she had alternate sections for most clues & 4 options for the edging as well as the possibly of a full circle, 3/4 or 1/2 circle shape.
> I am about half-way through the edging.
> ...


Those are both lovely!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my, now that I am done reading I am going to look back through at all the pictures again and ohh and ahh over them. All the shawls and yarns are lovely. Wish I could join in, but I do need to make some time to clean my house for a change this week. LOL. 
The first shawl that i knit for my niece was in worsted weight merino in black yarn. A simple triangle shawl with garter ridges and some eyelets. I don't think she wears it at all. I did tell my sister that if its not something that she will wear to give it back to me and I can re-purpose it as that was quite a bit of money I spent. But alas, that was my first trip to a real yarn store and I was smitten with the wool. Hikoo Simply Worsted. 
Then my second shawl was lace done with a DK wool. I had posted the pic of it here some months ago. It was a salmon color. The band did not have a color name and I got that yarn from Herschners, at a good price. I wear that shawl at work.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

JeanneW said:


> I know the feeling! Now where did I see that pattern ! Thanks for your response. Sorry for the PM-guess I was a bit too eager.
> Thanks again
> JeanneW


Hi JeanneW! Head on back to the first page here and you will find a link that Jane has given to lead you to Ravelry and Dee's Ashton pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

JeanneW said:


> ...guess I was a bit too eager...


We all have those days - good sign maybe.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

We all have times when an idea just sits in your mind and won't go away until you act upon it. Ripped my Ashton and cast on again for a three triangle version. I have the yarn and the beads so I'm going for it!
Jane, we always seem to be running in the same Ravelry circles. I have Mary Lennox but haven't cast on yet. My knitting group wants to do it as a local KAL. I'm signed up for the Arum MKAL and you know I'm trying to finish my Secret Garden. Finished clues 3-5, now on to the dreaded clue 2!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Ripped my Ashton and cast on again for a three triangle version. I have the yarn and the beads so I'm going for it!


I decided to use a skein of Posh - just have the one so I don't have enough yarn to increase. it. I love that 3 sided version, though. Next time...


> I have Mary Lennox but haven't cast on yet. My knitting group wants to do it as a local KAL.


If you don't mind having the Mystery ruined, you might want to have a look at some of the FOs & the WIPs because there are so many options. It would save a lot of time if you were considering swatching all of the choices. I don't think that there are two shawls alike. 


> I'm signed up for the Arum MKAL ...


I have been looking at Anne-Lise Maigaard's patterns for a while so I couldn't resist signing up for it. She has some beautiful designs. I ended up buying the e-book. I have no resistance at all.


> I'm trying to finish my Secret Garden.


I just finished mine. I will have a closer scrutiny in the AM before I block it in case I made another blunder - seem to be more noticeable in crochet. This is my first crocheted shawl. Do you block it as aggressively as knitting?


> Finished clues 3-5, now on to the dreaded clue 2!


I am sure that you have confused everyone with that! They are all trying to figure out how you managed to do clues 3-5 before doing clue 2. 
I used the notes that she posted with putting in the 2nd set of markers - not the last one with a million markers in it. I had no problem then.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Nice work! The Ruxton is certainly more of a comfort shawl - great pattern. I knit 3 of them.
> 
> I knit a Catoctin with Stroll Tonal.


Your Catoctin is beautiful. It is on my list to do. I love all of Dee's patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

piecemaker said:


> Your Catoctin is beautiful. It is on my list to do. I love all of Dee's patterns.


Thanks - I love the Catoctin. It has such great design elements.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Love your color Jane, it is beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> Love your color Jane, it is beautiful!


Thank you


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Piecemaker and Jane, lovely shawls. Gorgeous stitching.
> 
> Everyone's yarn looks great for the Ashton.
> 
> I have the front to unravel with my accent color for the Magic Vest. Then I have two XXL sweaters to unravel yet. All needs to be done and preparations for Christmas before Thanksgiving.  I will enjoy watching everyone's Ashton developing. It is so much fun seeing how each one's will turn out differently.


Thank you


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> That is a beautiful Ruxton! Good to know you enjoyed working with the stroll yarn and it looks lovely in this pattern.


Thank you


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Both those shawls are Sooooo perfect! You both did amazing work on them! That stroll yarn looks wonderful and it is good to know that it is nice to work with.
> Toni, I am going to use the 6/0 beads on the edges too. Not sure exactly how yet. This is fun doing projects together!
> Tricia, thanks for the comparison. I have not done any shawls in dk or worsted weight. In fact, I only started doing shawls at all because I was interested in lace and started doing the class with DFL. I would like to try one with the heavier weight some time.


I did all mine in worsted until I found kp and dfl's lace party. There is a little baby yarn here. Everything else is worsted or heavier so I didn't know anything else.

Lacey shawls can be made with the heavier yarns too. Just need larger needles.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

piecemaker said:


> Miss Pam I used knit picks stroll for my Ruxton. It is very soft and I am pleased with how it turned out. Here is a picture.


So beautiful, I love it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Nice work! The Ruxton is certainly more of a comfort shawl - great pattern. I knit 3 of them.
> 
> I knit a Catoctin with Stroll Tonal.


Beautiful, I love this one too 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

This is the yarn I got today, I'm hoping it's suitable, it feels gorgeous. By the time I ruled out cotton and variegated yarns, there was not a lot left to choose from. It's called Cashmere Cave 4ply. I'm also hoping it knits up nicely &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful, I love this one too 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> This is the yarn I got today, I'm hoping it's suitable... Cashmere Cave 4ply...


Sounds great - looks gorgeous! A great red, just in time for Christmas.
Are you going to bead, as well?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sounds great - looks gorgeous! A great red, just in time for Christmas.
> Are you going to bead, as well?


Thanks Jane, it's a lovely red and ever so soft. If I can get some beads in time, then I will definitely try to bead it. What colour would you suggest? Also I have just cast on my Ashton and I'm using 3.75mm needles. Do you think that size is ok? Sorry for all the questions. I also had to get out my Cast on, cast off book because I didn't know how to do long tail cast on. I'm finding I love charts and wondered why I hadn't been brave enough to use them. Just silly I guess. Thank you, Ros😀


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, my Ashton cast on will be delayed for a bit. I had planned to finish off my Secret Garden shawl last night - about 4 inches from the end of the last row, I discovered that I had made an error on the previous row.
> Can't fix crocheting by dropping back just those few stitches.
> So ripping out almost 2 full rows. I will spare you all the expletives!


No need! I will also spare all y'all how many times I had to go back to the base of pineapples to make sure the count turns out correctly. On circular patterns!

I found a foreign language pair of photos...and I don't have the exact link. But it does deal with pineapples. Now to see what in my collection I can get it to work with. Maybe a 14 (.75), 15 (.5), or 16 (.4) to go with the sewing thread. Now where is my thimble-it so I can stitch without a hole in my center left finger. Being left handed means I have to be nice to my hand. I stitch crochet or knitting right handed...makes for fascinating conversations.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> We all have times when an idea just sits in your mind and won't go away until you act upon it. Ripped my Ashton and cast on again for a three triangle version. I have the yarn and the beads so I'm going for it!


I loved the three panelled version. If I had enough of the yarn I would have done the same. I can't wait to see it finished
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's called Cashmere Cave 4ply. I'm also hoping it knits up nicely 💞


That looks beautiful and the colour is so striking!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ros, I love, love, love your yarn. And cashmere is so very soft. You will have a lovely Ashton when you are finished. 

Kaixixang, I didn't realize you were a lefty. What a pain to have to translate everything. You must really love to crochet and knit!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is such a great color yarn Ros. Can't wait to see how it knits up. Bet it will be so cuddly soft! 

Kaixikang, guess you are ambidextrous. Sounds like you are feeling better and back to your crafting!

I also love that 3 panel version of the Ashton. How is it done? Is there a special pattern for it?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> This is the yarn I got today, I'm hoping it's suitable, it feels gorgeous. By the time I ruled out cotton and variegated yarns, there was not a lot left to choose from. It's called Cashmere Cave 4ply. I'm also hoping it knits up nicely 💞


 if you decide you do not like it when you are done, I love red


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good morning everyone.. I cast on for my Ashton last night.. it is going really well I wanted to finish chart 1 but my eyes just gave out..LOL I had knitting most of 6 hours yesterday... a bit much but I have lots to do and I love every minute of it ... 'Tis the Season' LOL

I color coded my chart so I can just glance at it.. and I am glad I printed the page that tells how to get started.. I was going to just print the charts! not a good idea for any of you who were thinking the same.. the first few pages are important


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni/Ros--congrats on learning a new Cast On. What cast on method have been using?

Ros--your red cashmere will really be devine. 

The energy for this KAL is palpable. I am sure it will be a great one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> This is the yarn I got today, I'm hoping it's suitable, it feels gorgeous. By the time I ruled out cotton and variegated yarns, there was not a lot left to choose from. It's called Cashmere Cave 4ply. I'm also hoping it knits up nicely 💞


What a beautiful color! The yarn sounds lovely to work with, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That looks beautiful and the colour is so striking!!


Thank you Normaedern 😀


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

I made it halfway through chart 2 yesterday. I, too, color-coded my charts and it makes it so much easier for me to do them that way! Not sure how much I'll get done today as I have to help my DH with a project. We'll try to sneak in a few rows!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Ros, I love, love, love your yarn. And cashmere is so very soft. You will have a lovely Ashton when you are finished.
> 
> Kaixixang, I didn't realize you were a lefty. What a pain to have to translate everything. You must really love to crochet and knit!


Thank you eshlemania, I have started knitting with it and it is so soft. I love it 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> That is such a great color yarn Ros. Can't wait to see how it knits up. Bet it will be so cuddly soft!
> 
> Kaixikang, guess you are ambidextrous. Sounds like you are feeling better and back to your crafting!
> 
> I also love that 3 panel version of the Ashton. How is it done? Is there a special pattern for it?


Thank you sisu, I have started it and I love it. I have never used cashmere before, so it's a special treat 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> if you decide you do not like it when you are done, I love red


I will have to remember that. 😀 it is a gorgeous red.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Toni/Ros--congrats on learning a new Cast On. What cast on method have been using?
> 
> Ros--your red cashmere will really be devine.
> 
> The energy for this KAL is palpable. I am sure it will be a great one.


Thank you, I'm learning lots of new things. I can't believe that I put off learning charts for so long. The red cashmere is knitting up beautifully. I'm on the 3rd repeat of chart 2. I tried to take a photo of it but it's night time here and they didn't turn out, so I will try tomorrow in the sunshine. This KAL is my first and I'm really enjoying being here, so thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome 💞 Ros - oops forgot to say I usually use cable cast on 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> What a beautiful color! The yarn sounds lovely to work with, too.


Thank you Miss Pam, it is gorgeous to work with and I'm really enjoying making my very first Ashton 😀


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you, I'm learning lots of new things. I can't believe that I put off learning charts for so long. The red cashmere is knitting up beautifully. I'm on the 3rd repeat of chart 2. I tried to take a photo of it but it's night time here and they didn't turn out, so I will try tomorrow in the sunshine. This KAL is my first and I'm really enjoying being here, so thanks to everyone for making me feel so welcome 💞 Ros - oops forgot to say I usually use cable cast on 😀


I get so excited when I learn a new technique or try a new type of yarn or pattern and assume others do as well. So glad you have joined us and are feeling welcomed--as you truly are.

Cable cast on is good but I think, maybe because of my early learning, that the long tail is better. It feels to me like a quicker and sturdier method. Cable cast on, or knitting cast on, work well for adding stitches at the end of row when needed. That is when I like to use those. Then I am delighted to have them in my knitting tool box.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just received this from Liat Gat of Knit Freedom. She is now doing some webinars and this is a replay of her first one that may have some useful info for people here--altho most of us are pretty skilled knitters already

http://knitfreedom.com/announcements/webinar-replay-plus-new-tips-content#webinar-replay


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I get so excited when I learn a new technique or try a new type of yarn or pattern and assume others do as well. So glad you have joined us and are feeling welcomed--as you truly are.
> 
> Cable cast on is good but I think, maybe because of my early learning, that the long tail is better. It feels to me like a quicker and sturdier method. Cable cast on, or knitting cast on, work well for adding stitches at the end of row when needed. That is when I like to use those. Then I am delighted to have them in my knitting tool box.


When it comes to knitting I love learning new things. When I joined KP I realised how very little I do know, but very happy to learn new things 😀


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

That red cashmere looks and sounds like a wonderful yarn. I am glad to hear that it is knitting up so nicely for you. 

My "go to" cast on is the knitted one. This summer when I started a KAL for an afghan, I learned the cable cast on and really like the sturdiness of it. Yesterday, the long tail cast on went better for me than it ever has in previous attempts.

Six hours of knitting! Whew! No wonder the first chart of the Ashton turned out to be too much. I color coded my charts also. I love being able to glance at them and see the pattern so quickly. The colors jump off the page and my brain just processes it that much more easily.

I wanted to second Ronie's observation about the instructional pages. My copy of the pattern is from a couple of years ago. So I read through the new version to compare it with mine. There was a LOT of very important information there to help get a good start going on the Ashton. I am so glad that I read it all, verses jumping right into the charts like I wanted to. :?
So glad you are having a fun time here, RosD. :thumbup: We have all learned so much since joining KP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There really was a great functional reason that women have always gathered together to work and play. My neighbor, who grew up in Italy, described to me how the women would gather in the center of the village and sit around knitting or crocheting. The children (girls most likely) would sit with them and learn. I also recall seeing photos of Peruvian women knitting together, even this the men traditionally knit and their chullo hats, for example, reflected a personal design.
So, even tho we are online, KP Lace Party is really continuing a very strong tradition which grows all of us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There really was a great functional reason that women have always gathered together to work and play. My neighbor, who grew up in Italy, described to me how the women would gather in the center of the village and sit around knitting or crocheting. The children (girls most likely) would sit with them and learn. I also recall seeing photos of Peruvian women knitting together, even this the men traditionally knit and their chullo hats, for example, reflected a personal design.
> So, even tho we are online, KP Lace Party is really continuing a very strong tradition which grows all of us.


 :thumbup: One that I greatly appreciate.  Thank you, ladies!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...If I can get some beads in time, then I will definitely try to bead it.


If you only want to bead the bottom, that would leave a bit of time for them to arrive.


> What colour would you suggest?


I am not a big fan of large contrast with the beads although some people say that if you are going to take the time to put them in there, you might as well be able to see them. I might be inclined to go with red so that it wouldn't compete with the lovely yarn. I can be so conservative. Who knew?!
Actually the beads that I am using might look nice with it ... & no, you can't have them. 


> I have just cast on my Ashton and I'm using 3.75mm needles. Do you think that size is ok?


I am using 4mm with mine - 440y/100g. From what I see on Ravelry, yours is about 400y/100g. I used 4.5mm with the Stardust that I used for my other Ashton (380y/100g). The size on the label might be 3.75mmm but for lace, you generally increase the size of the needles. You don't want the same density of fabric as for sweaters or afghans. It would depend on your tension, as well. 


> ... I didn't know how to do long tail cast on....


This strikes me as so strange - I think that Tamarque (perhaps someone else?) also mentioned not having done it before. It is only recently that I learned that there were other ways of casting on. This is all I knew until recently.


> I'm finding I love charts and wondered why I hadn't been brave enough to use them. ...


Another convert!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I also love that 3 panel version of the Ashton. How is it done? Is there a special pattern for it?


You just add another centre stitch in the set up rows. Go to Leprkon's project page - she explains it there:
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/leprkon/ashton-shawlette-3


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Just received this from Liat Gat of Knit Freedom....


Thanks for that link. I'll have a longer look later when I have more time. I like her videos & explanations. I use her toe up sock patterns as my go-to patterns.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I get so excited when I learn a new technique or try a new type of yarn or pattern...


Me, too!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You just add another centre stitch in the set up rows. Go to Leprkon's project page - she explains it there:
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/leprkon/ashton-shawlette-3


Okay, thanks Jane. I just looked at all her notes. Now I understand. That is quite an ambitious undertaking, but I do like it a lot.

I too had only ever done long tail cast on and then came across some patterns that required others and now realize how many there are!!

Well I started out using size 3.5mm needles. But I didn't like how it looked and I started again with 3.25 size. I think this will be okay, but I will have to do lots of repeats probably to make a decent size. I am up to row 7 on the 2nd chart, 1st time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: One that I greatly appreciate.  Thank you, ladies!


Me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Well I started out using size 3.5mm needles. But I didn't like how it looked and I started again with 3.25 size...


You may have already said, but what weight yarn are you using?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...That is quite an ambitious undertaking, but I do like it a lot...


Certainly worth the extra time. If I had more of this yarn, I would certainly go for it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
> The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
> I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


It's really a beautiful color!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's really a beautiful color!


Looks good enough to eat - you might notice my fixation with food: Black Cherry, Blackberries...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my un-blocked Secret Garden - will block today or tomorrow - pending advice - since I haven't crocheted a shawl before & don't know if I should torture it to the same extent as a knitted one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks good enough to eat - you might notice my fixation with food: Black Cherry, Blackberries...


 :lol:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my un-blocked Secret Garden - will block today or tomorrow - pending advice - since I haven't crocheted a shawl before & don't know if I should torture it to the same extent as a knitted one.


That is going to be lovely. Can't wait to see it after it's blocked. I've never crocheted one either so don't know about the blocking.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

English Blackberries...hmmm  It is showing color beautifully! And I do see the beads in there. Very nice! 

Your Secret Garden shawl looks like a wonderful wrap to snuggle into. :thumbup:


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Crochet stitches tend to be more open than knit stitches. Blocking should be less aggressive as some stitches stretch and could mishape the shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is going to be lovely...


Thanks


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: One that I greatly appreciate.  Thank you, ladies!


Add me to the list of appreciation for KP


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Your Secret Garden shawl looks like a wonderful wrap to snuggle into. :thumbup:


Well, I am not sure how big it will become. I started with the notion of doing the large but I was having issues with the gauge. I thought it was coming out smaller but by the time I reached the base length for the medium it seemed huge & I decided to go with that. Of course, the next clue ended up drawing it in so that it wasn't as large - thought I would end up with a scarfish size then.
It is now a nice shawlette size but the blocking will make it grow somewhat.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
> The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
> I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


A beautiful colour. I love the look of the yarn. Posh yarns are so luscious


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...Blocking should be less aggressive as some stitches stretch and could mishape the shawl.


Thanks, Umoza. I was thinking that this might be the case. Glad to know.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Add me to the list of appreciation for KP


Ditto! 
Big time...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Another convert!


Jane it was not me that had never done the long tail cast on. That is what I learned as a child. I think it was Toni and Ros that spoke of just learning it.

As for being conservative with the beads--It seems that if you, or anyone, is using a detailed pattern, you don't want the beads to distract from it visually. Contrast bead color would be more interesting in simple patterns where the beads could be a more central feature. In something like the Ashton, especially if the yarn is variegated, you really want the beads to have only a minor appearance, one that would help outline and draw attention to the pattern lines. Anyway that is how I would think of creating a good design feature. So what you are doing does not seem particularly 'conservative' to me.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The Secret Garden shawl is very pretty. I can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> A beautiful colour. I love the look of the yarn. Posh yarns are so luscious


The yarn is lovely to work with, as is always the case with Posh. It makes me feel a little less guilty when I spend more than I normally would per skein. I am putting a push on using it now so that I can excuse myself for future purchases. :wink: 
Another thing that I find with the Posh yarns is that they are beautiful in the photos but not nearly as gorgeous as IRL.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane it was not me that had never done the long tail cast on...


Sorry - couldn't remember but I couldn't find the post when I went back to check it. 


> It seems that if you, or anyone, is using a detailed pattern, you don't want the beads to distract from it visually.


I agree.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> The Secret Garden shawl is very pretty. I can't wait to see it blocked.


Thanks - I think that it will have to wait until tomorrow now but I am anxious to see how it will blossom. Pardon the pun. :lol:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do agree with you, Jane. Posh yarns are wonderful. I thought it was interesting how it appear to change colour when knitted. They are lovely yarns dyed by a very skilled dyer. I am thinking of asking for cash/gift vouchers so I can buy some more :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for that link. I'll have a longer look later when I have more time. I like her videos & explanations. I use her toe up sock patterns as my go-to patterns.


I went thru this video to the end after I sent it. It seems to be very basic. From my perspective, it is good for an organized overview of the pathway for developing knitting skills. It really is a marketing tool for selling her other videos which give detailed teaching. So sorry for sending it to the group--I think everyone is far more advanced and its value is only to provide an organizational framework as for teaching others.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...its value is only to provide an organizational framework as for teaching others.


That can be useful, too, ... good to know.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I went thru this video to the end after I sent it. It seems to be very basic. ... an organizational framework as for teaching others.


I just watched it also. It is quite basic, but appreciated what she had to say from a teacher's perspective. Thanks, Tanya!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ....... :wink:
> 
> Another thing that I find with the Posh yarns is that they are beautiful in the photos but not nearly as gorgeous as IRL.


My brain may be stuck but what is IRL???


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> My brain may be stuck but what is IRL???


In Real Life


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> My brain may be stuck but what is IRL???


I was just about to ask the same question! I think I need a dictionary for these abbreviations!
Jane, Thanks for the interpretation.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You may have already said, but what weight yarn are you using?


I am using a lace weight - 440yards/50grams


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
> The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
> I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


Ooh, it does look luscious and I definitely can see the beads!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There really was a great functional reason that women have always gathered together to work and play. My neighbor, who grew up in Italy, described to me how the women would gather in the center of the village and sit around knitting or crocheting. The children (girls most likely) would sit with them and learn. I also recall seeing photos of Peruvian women knitting together, even this the men traditionally knit and their chullo hats, for example, reflected a personal design.
> So, even tho we are online, KP Lace Party is really continuing a very strong tradition which grows all of us.


Absolutely!!

:thumbup: :thumbup:

Jane, I love the beginning of your Ashton. Gorgeous yarn!! Also, your Secret Garden looks so cozy and inviting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my un-blocked Secret Garden - will block today or tomorrow - pending advice - since I haven't crocheted a shawl before & don't know if I should torture it to the same extent as a knitted one.


I do! I pull as much as I can.. and its not easy.. just like knitting though you need to pull in all directions. I usually use crochet thread and its a lot harder because there is no stretch.. I have a feeling this will be pretty easy for you.. Your a pro at blocking 

I love the color of your Ashton it reminds me of Garnet's and I can see some berry's in there too ...

I first learned the e cast on when I was a child then when I joined KP I learned the longtail.. it is what I use most of the time. But not exclusively


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
> The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
> I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


Looks beautiful 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Ooh, it does look luscious and I definitely can see the beads!


Thanks


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> It seems to me her son was getting married also. She had a lot going on, that I remember. I, for one, am so very grateful for her teaching style and all that she did for us. What an incredible gift! This lace experience has been so much fun. And we get to learn and grow with it together! :thumbup: Whoo Hoo! I am so glad you are all coming along for the ride!


Thank you and agree also :thumbup:

You are all a group of wonderful people thank you for your assistance and information. I am working on Christmas gifts that have to be mailed out of state. I am working on Irish Hiking Scarf (free/Ravelry), mitts to go with scarf and hat to go with scarf, plus I am on Cross 7, three more to go (paid pattern my Melody Hadley (on forum) and just finished online writing class. I would love to knit the Ashton, but unable to until I finish with gifts. Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, I love the beginning of your Ashton. Gorgeous yarn!! Also, your Secret Garden looks so cozy and inviting.


Thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my un-blocked Secret Garden - will block today or tomorrow - pending advice - since I haven't crocheted a shawl before & don't know if I should torture it to the same extent as a knitted one.


Looking gorgeous 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...you need to pull in all directions.


That makes sense - in order to get the shapes to show correctly.


> I have a feeling this will be pretty easy for you.. Your a pro at blocking


You are so kind. Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looks beautiful 😀


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...I am working on Irish Hiking Scarf (free/Ravelry), mitts to go with scarf and hat ...


I checked out the patterns. Nice set . What colour are you doing it in?


> ...my Melody Hadley...


I checked her out as well - she has some lovely designs. Which are you doing?


> I would love to knit the Ashton, but unable to until I finish with gifts. Revan


We aren't in any rush. The Lace Party will "focus" on the Ashton for 3 weeks but we'll still be around after that.
I say "focus" because we don't stick to any topic exclusively - the same as if we were sat together knitting on a common project - we'd probably end up rambling on about everything under the sun.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you and agree also :thumbup:
> 
> You are all a group of wonderful people thank you for your assistance and information. I am working on Christmas gifts that have to be mailed out of state. I am working on Irish Hiking Scarf (free/Ravelry), mitts to go with scarf and hat to go with scarf, plus I am on Cross 7, three more to go (paid pattern my Melody Hadley (on forum) and just finished online writing class. I would love to knit the Ashton, but unable to until I finish with gifts. Revan


You sure have a lot going on! Remember that we love to see pictures of all types of knitting
 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Revan--I was looking at the Irish Hiking Hat just the other day. It is a good one.

Glad others found the same use for Liat Gat's video. She is a very good teacher and has really developed her online presence as a teacher.

Ronie--what is the e cast on? 

Jane--thanks for IRL definition. I was wracking my soggy brain for yarn names or qualities. Duh!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> We aren't in any rush. The Lace Party will "focus" on the Ashton for 3 weeks but we'll still be around after that.
> I say "focus" because we don't stick to any topic exclusively - the same as if we were sat together knitting on a common project - we'd probably end up rambling on about everything under the sun.


I literally laughed out loud when I read this!!! It would be so fun to ramble on in person with everyone here. :thumbup: This makes for a mighty fine second option though!

I tentatively have Julie/Lurker 2 penciled in from 11/16 - 30th after this and eschelmania/Bev is on for the Magic Vest from 11/30 - 12/14. After that we are open. Hint, hint...


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey,

I did made yarn cover from dust.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295479-1.html

Nice shawl for lace.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> ...I did made yarn cover from dust...


Good idea. I often wonder about that when I see that people have their yarn stored in the open on shelves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I try to keep my yarns in plastic bins or bags but they often escape. Nasty critters. However, in working with them the yarn pretty much throws off the dust and washing/blocking takes care of any dust that might have accumulated. But applying attractive covers to open shelving offers a bit of protection as dust will get behind the curtain, too. Sealed units are the only way to keep things relatively dust free.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
> The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
> I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


That is a lovely yarn. I saw some Caron yarn called Sticks and Stones and the subtle color changer were not apparent until it was knitted. In the skein it looked charcoal.

Black Cherry, Blackberry or there is a tomato that is black on top and as it ripens the bottom turns red. Looks kind of like this yarn. Now why can't I think of the name of that plant?


----------



## PatBrown (Jan 17, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Black Cherry, Blackberry or there is a tomato that is black on top and as it ripens the bottom turns red. Looks kind of like this yarn. Now why can't I think of the name of that plant?


Black Prince tomatoes?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Revan--I was looking at the Irish Hiking Hat just the other day. It is a good one.
> 
> Glad others found the same use for Liat Gat's video. She is a very good teacher and has really developed her online presence as a teacher.
> 
> ...


Maybe you know it as a 'thumb cast on'. I think those are the same.. LOL


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful color Ros D. I love the red.


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Black Cherry Ashton after the 1st rep of chart 2.
> The yarn seems to be changing colour before my eyes: started out looking almost black, as I wound it I could see the ruby highlights & now it doesnt look black at all. Actually, it looks more like what we call English Blackberries. Maybe I'll have to change the name.
> I am hoping that the beads will be more noticeable as it grows.


I love that color!


----------



## piecemaker (Oct 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my un-blocked Secret Garden - will block today or tomorrow - pending advice - since I haven't crocheted a shawl before & don't know if I should torture it to the same extent as a knitted one.


Can't wait to see it blocked. Very pretty.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

piecemaker said:


> Beautiful color Ros D. I love the red.


Thank you 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Oops wrong size needles, have frogged it and have started again on 5mm needles&#128546;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

piecemaker said:


> Can't wait to see it blocked. Very pretty.


Thank you, piecemaker


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Oops wrong size needles, have frogged it and have started again on 5mm needles😢


I hope that you weren't too far along. Do you knit tightly?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I hope that you weren't too far along. Do you knit tightly?


I was just starting the 4th repeat of chart 2, I had 131 stitches on. I'm a dill really because the Shetland Shawl that I make all the time for babies is in 3 or 4ply and I always use 5mm needles. The good news is I don't have to look at the chart anymore, I'm just checking my stitch count after each repeat. It's in my head now 😀 and did I say "I love charts"? Thank you Jane for all your help and I'm really enjoying making this shawl, already I can't wait to make the next one, I'm hooked 😀 forgot to say no not too tightly, but the shawl does look so much better on the 5mm needles. It looked pretty on the smaller needles but was obviously too small.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

sisu said:


> I was just about to ask the same question! I think I need a dictionary for these abbreviations!
> Jane, Thanks for the interpretation.


Yes, me too. In a link that Bev shared to another KP topic about yarn addiction, the first reply was "so that's what causes SABLE" I had to ask, what is SABLE? Have you ever heard that one before? It means Stash Aquired Beyond Life Expectancy. Too funny.

Jane, love your shawl - both actually. Is that crochet shawl on Ravelry?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...the shawl does look so much better on the 5mm needles...


So glad that it is working out for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, love your shawl - both actually. Is that crochet shawl on Ravelry?


Thanks 
Yes:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-secret-garden-3


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Pam, your yarn color is so pretty.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Caryn, I really like your yarn color and the beads will be dynimite with your shawl.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Miss Melba, I really like your yarn as well. Actually, I love all the yarn everyone is using. I, personally, find very few colors/yarns I don't like.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Chris, your Ruxton looks heavenly so gorgeous.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ros, your yarn looks scrumptious.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Maybe you know it as a 'thumb cast on'. I think those are the same.. LOL


I had a feeling that is what you meant but had never seen that designation for it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...I, personally, find very few colors/yarns I don't like.


You've got lots of company here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Yes, me too. In a link that Bev shared to another KP topic about yarn addiction, the first reply was "so that's what causes SABLE" I had to ask, what is SABLE? Have you ever heard that one before? It means Stash Aquired Beyond Life Expectancy. Too funny.
> 
> Jane, love your shawl - both actually. Is that crochet shawl on Ravelry?


Ah, SABLE--that must be me.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I like the knit cast on, cable cast on, provisional cast on w/crochet hook, and long-tail cast on, but the long-tail cast on is my least only because it is my issue and I own up to it is deciding how much yarn should be used for a lot of stitches.

Is there an easier way to do long-tail cast on, or do I just wrap the yarn around the needle and count the stitches and go from there? This is the only way I know for this cast on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

A continuation of SABLE--just for fun. The first page is worth the read. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111729-1.html

I think my favorite is TCTT.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...just for fun. The first page is worth the read. ...


Cute


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Revan said:


> Pam, your yarn color is so pretty.


Thank you. I like the way it's knitting up do far.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Revan said:


> I like the knit cast on, cable cast on, provisional cast on w/crochet hook, and long-tail cast on, but the long-tail cast on is my least only because it is my issue and I own up to it is deciding how much yarn should be used for a lot of stitches.
> 
> Is there an easier way to do long-tail cast on, or do I just wrap the yarn around the needle and count the stitches and go from there? This is the only way I know for this cast on.


Wrapping the yarn around the needle isn't very accurate. Try measuring a short tail, cast on 10 stitches. Measure how much yarn it takes and calculate how long the tail needs to be.

If it takes 7 inches to cast on 10 stitches, divide the number of stitches by 10 and multiple the answer by 7 (for example) then add a enough to do the long tail the way you do it.

Ronie, there is a way to do the long tail cast on using your thumb. I find it easy and fast. Also it is easier on my hands than the method of having yarn around a thumb and finger and twisting the needle over and under it. But that was the method taught when I was a child. I even found the instruction in a old knitting book/flyer last week.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

FISHes (finished in the small hours) - yep, I should go to bed, but I just HAVE to do one. more. row.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I literally laughed out loud when I read this!!! It would be so fun to ramble on in person with everyone here. :thumbup: This makes for a mighty fine second option though!
> 
> I tentatively have Julie/Lurker 2 penciled in from 11/16 - 30th after this and eschelmania/Bev is on for the Magic Vest from 11/30 - 12/14. After that we are open. Hint, hint...


Thanks for jogging my memory, Toni, I knew I had volunteered, but had no record of what dates!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We aren't in any rush. The Lace Party will "focus" on the Ashton for 3 weeks but we'll still be around after that.
> I say "focus" because we don't stick to any topic exclusively - the same as if we were sat together knitting on a common project - we'd probably end up rambling on about everything under the sun.


I am knitting the scarf in Lion Brand's Fisherman's wool, oatmeal w/brown for hat and mitts. I have a fingering weight pink, lambs wool, for Melody's pattern; this is for his wife. Actually, I bought the pink yarn on the forum a while back. I did my first Ashton with the yarn, but it did have some mistakes. I had 10 skeins (195 yards). I have learned so much from the forum. Thank you all. My goal is to knit another one w/o mistakes like the first one.

Thank you for asking Jane. I am looking forward to KnitPicks' Cyber Monday. Have any of you bought beads from KnitPicks? I have no beads or tools for beading yet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So glad that it is working out for you.


Thank you Jane 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> Ros, your yarn looks scrumptious.


Thank you Revan 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...Lion Brand's Fisherman's wool, oatmeal w/brown for hat and mitts.


That will be lovely - I like oatmeal - again with the food!


> am looking forward to KnitPicks' Cyber Monday.


Is that this Monday? 


> Have any of you bought beads from KnitPicks?


I have. They don't have a great selection but they do have a few very versatile colours & the price is quite good.
These are my favourites:
Multi Iris Transparent
Clear Rainbow Transparent 
Gunmetal Silver Lining


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello everyone. I have been reading this thread for a while, but this is my first time to join in. I have been wanting to knit my first Ashton, and was perusing my stash yarns and pattern just this weekend, when I read belatedly today, that you are doing a KAL! What serendipity. So would love to join in. I too have been a lifelong cable cast on knitter, so will now try the long tail! Have knitted several shawls, and love doing them, but this will be my first Dee shawl. I love all the yarns, colors and beads you each have suggested. Not sure if I will add beads on this one, as my huge beading stash is tiny sizes for peyote beading, another craft altogether.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ladyabelle said:


> ...I have been wanting to knit my first Ashton...So would love to join in....


Certainly good timing. Welcome aboard!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Ladyabelle. SO glad you joined in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Revan said:


> I like the knit cast on, cable cast on, provisional cast on w/crochet hook, and long-tail cast on, but the long-tail cast on is my least only because it is my issue and I own up to it is deciding how much yarn should be used for a lot of stitches.
> 
> Is there an easier way to do long-tail cast on, or do I just wrap the yarn around the needle and count the stitches and go from there? This is the only way I know for this cast on.


I usually triple the number of inches I need for the long tail and then add some more length to be not he safe side. This generally works but not always. Wrapping the yarn around the needle for 1", undoing and measuring the length of yarn for those stitches, and then multiplying the length of yarn by the number of inches you need plus about 6-8" extra is more accurate altho more time consuming.

Another way to do the Long tail is to work the yarn from both ends. If you pull the yarn from the center and the end and make a slip knot with them which is placed on the needle you then do the long tail. When you get to the number of stitches you need, cut one of the strands usually the one from the outside of the ball. Then when you work the first row you can drop the knotted slip stitch which will give you 2 extra ends to finish off.

We talked a bit about cast ons over the last 2 weeks and there were a few short tail cast ons listed. The Tillybuddy CO and Jeny's Very Stretchy CO are two that might interest you to learn. They do not require figuring out a tail length. This link is to Jeny's which is a slip knot process and you may find it interesting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I usually triple the number of inches I need for the long tail and then add some more length to be not he safe side. This generally works but not always. Wrapping the yarn around the needle for 1", undoing and measuring the length of yarn for those stitches, and then multiplying the length of yarn by the number of inches you need plus about 6-8" extra is more accurate altho more time consuming.
> 
> Another way to do the Long tail is to work the yarn from both ends. If you pull the yarn from the center and the end and make a slip knot with them which is placed on the needle you then do the long tail. When you get to the number of stitches you need, cut one of the strands usually the one from the outside of the ball. Then when you work the first row you can drop the knotted slip stitch which will give you 2 extra ends to finish off.
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for jogging my memory, Toni, I knew I had volunteered, but had no record of what dates!


You are welcome, Julie! Does this work for you?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Welcome, Ladyabelle. SO glad you joined in.


 :thumbup: We are glad you are here! Have fun!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ladyabelle said:


> Hello everyone. I have been reading this thread for a while, but this is my first time to join in. I have been wanting to knit my first Ashton, and was perusing my stash yarns and pattern just this weekend, when I read belatedly today, that you are doing a KAL! What serendipity. So would love to join in. I too have been a lifelong cable cast on knitter, so will now try the long tail! Have knitted several shawls, and love doing them, but this will be my first Dee shawl. I love all the yarns, colors and beads you each have suggested. Not sure if I will add beads on this one, as my huge beading stash is tiny sizes for peyote beading, another craft altogether.


Oh your just in time!!! we are all just getting started... I have admired Dee's shawls for a few years now.. (going on 4 wow does time fly) and I have not done one, this is my first too  so far I am loving it.. and I have not run into any problems... make sure if you don't print all the pages off that you at least read them.. they will help you get started and understand how she sets up her charts


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Wrapping the yarn around the needle isn't very accurate. Try measuring a short tail, cast on 10 stitches. Measure how much yarn it takes and calculate how long the tail needs to be.
> 
> If it takes 7 inches to cast on 10 stitches, divide the number of stitches by 10 and multiple the answer by 7 (for example) then add a enough to do the long tail the way you do it.
> 
> Ronie, there is a way to do the long tail cast on using your thumb. I find it easy and fast. Also it is easier on my hands than the method of having yarn around a thumb and finger and twisting the needle over and under it. But that was the method taught when I was a child. I even found the instruction in a old knitting book/flyer last week.


Tricia I have not seen that cast on.. I just learned to do it when I was a young girl too.. I think a lot of us learned to do it that way.  then we progressed to other cast ons..  I have to practice some of the ones Tanya linked to last week.. I do the longtail mostly but I do the knitted one when I have a lot of stitches.. it takes a long time but I don't have to measure and mess with it to get it right.. like with the longtail.. LOL


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Wrapping the yarn around the needle isn't very accurate. Try measuring a short tail, cast on 10 stitches. Measure how much yarn it takes and calculate how long the tail needs to be.
> 
> If it takes 7 inches to cast on 10 stitches, divide the number of stitches by 10 and multiple the answer by 7 (for example) then add a enough to do the long tail the way you do it.
> 
> Ronie, there is a way to do the long tail cast on using your thumb. I find it easy and fast. Also it is easier on my hands than the method of having yarn around a thumb and finger and twisting the needle over and under it. But that was the method taught when I was a child. I even found the instruction in a old knitting book/flyer last week.


What you describe Tricia, if I am reading correctly, is similar to the Jeny's slip knot, or super stretchy cast on. There is one that is a short tail method that uses one needle and short tail that is much better and not too difficult than the simple using one finger and looping the yarn around and slipping onto the needle. If interested, I will find a link for you.

Your method of knitting a few stitches, removing and measuring the yarn is definitely a good way to figure out the tail as the technique is customized to your specific yarn and the needle size being used.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone.. it sounds like everyone is busy knitting away!!! I got some bad news yesterday... the Cel battery that makes my camera run is no longer available!!! I might find a spare one in a larger store. I asked the hardware store to order one for me.. and they called with the news.. I told hubby when he got home.. he said he can fix this...  meaning that he now knows what Santa will be bringing me at Christmas... I'm a brat and don't want to wait that long... LMBO... Fingers crossed we will find one but I'm doubtful.. So I can't share any pictures yet!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good morning all. Busy busy here in the Lace Party  Love all the yarn photos and the finished project photos. And I too have the SABLE problem, I just need to win the PowerBall Lottery so I can retire, lol. No knitting yesterday but we launched our new (to us) boat so it was a good day. 

Ronie - try Ebay for your battery.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It was meant to be, * Ladybelle*. Welcome here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone.. it sounds like everyone is busy knitting away!!! I got some bad news yesterday... the Cel battery that makes my camera run is no longer available!!! I might find a spare one in a larger store. I asked the hardware store to order one for me.. and they called with the news.. I told hubby when he got home.. he said he can fix this...  meaning that he now knows what Santa will be bringing me at Christmas... I'm a brat and don't want to wait that long... LMBO... Fingers crossed we will find one but I'm doubtful.. So I can't share any pictures yet!


I know you don't like ordering online, but it might be good to do a search online for cell batteries, and don't forget ebay and amazon. Often there are small businesses that buy up discontinued parts and sell them often at discount. You could call the company and order by phone if you find the part.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the e-bay idea Melanie and Tanya... I have thought that would be the best place.. stupid little battery will cost me a fortune but would be less expensive than a new camera!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie---Isn't it amazing how much time we spend just taking care of the littlest things in our life! Two days trying to track down a garlic grower who sold me infected garlic. About 12-15 tries to get a free download pattern from a designer on RAvelry with no luck. Several hours just trying to find required document forms online! And the disruption that we feel is so energy consuming. Makes it so easy to become a professional procrastinator.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> You are welcome, Julie! Does this work for you?


That is fine- and thank you for keeping track of things!


----------



## Ladyabelle (Jan 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your warm welcome. Will begin this evening after returning home from taking care of my 18 month old grandson. Happy knitting everyone, can hardly wait to get started. Ronie - thanks for the reminders to read if not print off all the pattern pages. Just did that before bed last night, at 2 am!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here is a shawl I made from an adaptation of Shirley's Waterfall jacket (Designer1234). Daisy Mae wants it. Abner took one look and walked away. Guess it wan't to his liking. 

The cast on I learned was called long tail. When I got the book out it does not have a name; is just called cast on. Until joining kp I didn't know there was any other method. 

You measure out a tail the length needed.
Tie a slip knot and slip it on a needle.
wrap the tail around the thumb, slip the needle under the yarn along the thumb.
Wrap the yarn from the skein side over the needle.
Draw yarn through the loop on the thumb.
Repeat for desired number of stitches.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a shawl I made from an adaptation of Shirley's Waterfall jacket ...


Nice colour play!
A great comfort shawl.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> A continuation of SABLE--just for fun. The first page is worth the read.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-111729-1.html
> 
> I think my favorite is TCTT.


I like SIOKP - Saw It On Knitting Paradise. Half of my Ravelry library and things I have favorited (for future reference so my library is not too big) is from here! Like the crochet shawl that Jane showed us.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a shawl I made from an adaptation of Shirley's Waterfall jacket (Designer1234). Daisy Mae wants it. Abner took one look and walked away. Guess it wan't to his liking.


This is lovely. The colour is superb. Well done :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a shawl I made from an adaptation of Shirley's Waterfall jacket (Designer1234). Daisy Mae wants it.


Tricia, I really like how your waterfall shawl turned out. The colors remind me of the earth and sky. Very soothing! Daisy Mae is a smart dog


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

NICE adaptation, Tricia! Daisy Mae has good taste. 

I am glad that still works for you, Julie. It is my pleasure to keep track of the schedule here. We are such a great group to work with. 

Ronie, I am sorry to hear about your camera. I sure hope you can find what you are looking for somewhere else.

Happy Knitting, all! I found more 6/0 beads for my Ashton. There is plenty for the final chart now. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here is a shawl I made from an adaptation of Shirley's Waterfall jacket (Designer1234). Daisy Mae wants it. Abner took one look and walked away. Guess it wan't to his liking.
> 
> The cast on I learned was called long tail. When I got the book out it does not have a name; is just called cast on. Until joining kp I didn't know there was any other method.
> 
> ...


in the book i have it is called the Long Tail Thumb CO. I have seen a slightly different style of doing it online but it is the same technique.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, I love that jacket. It looks so soft and cozy. I love the colors also.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Wow! It sure is quiet on here this evening! Everyone must be working away at their Ashtons.  

Tonight, I just happen to have a hot game of Scrabble going with one of my DD's who made a quick trip home again. It started out good for me, but I think that has recently changed. Fancy that, an English major winning at Scrabble! 

VintageCrotchet just contacted me and would like to be added to the schedule.  She will follow eschelmania/Bev starting on 12/14 through 12/28. We have Lace Party hostesses through the end of the year! Well almost anyway. The next opening will be 12/28/14 to 1/11/15. Let us know if you would like a turn. :thumbup: I will add you to the calendar.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

TLL said:


> Wow! It sure is quiet on here this evening! Everyone must be working away at their Ashtons.
> 
> Tonight, I just happen to have a hot game of Scrabble going with one of my DD's who made a quick trip home again. It started out good for me, but I think that has recently changed. Fancy that, an English major winning at Scrabble!
> 
> VintageCrotchet just contacted me and would like to be added to the schedule.  She will follow eschelmania/Bev starting on 12/14 through 12/28. We have Lace Party hostesses through the end of the year! Well almost anyway. The next opening will be 12/28/14 to 1/11/15. Let us know if you would like a turn. :thumbup: I will add you to the calendar.


Yep and did you typo on what you did said. I am will start topic on 12/14 to 12/28.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments on my shawl. Looks like I need to block it again. It didn't take the first time.

I thought this would be a good shawl for shopping, running errands and going to meeting on cool evenings. One of those casual things.

It is supposed to freeze Friday. That will be cold on the Trick or Treaters. Guess I better pick the green tomatoes, bell peppers and egg plant tomorrow. Bring in the other plants.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you all for your comments on my shawl. Looks like I need to block it again. It didn't take the first time.
> 
> I thought this would be a good shawl for shopping, running errands and going to meeting on cool evenings. One of those casual things.
> 
> It is supposed to freeze Friday. That will be cold on the Trick or Treaters. Guess I better pick the green tomatoes, bell peppers and egg plant tomorrow. Bring in the other plants.


It is a very nice shawl. Love the colors. 
It is also going to snow on Saturday in the Poconos. Yuck I really dislike that 4 letter word....Good thing I just got new tires.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have. They don't have a great selection but they do have a few very versatile colours & the price is quite good.
> These are my favourites:
> Multi Iris Transparent
> Clear Rainbow Transparent
> Gunmetal Silver Lining


Hi Jane, Cyber Monday is the Monday after Thanksgiving at least that is how it was last year. Every yarn is discounted if I remember correctly. If you receive KnitPicks emails they should let you know when their sales are and other information. I found they have a new circular knitting needle set, Rosewood Circular needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great Shawl Tricia!! great adaptation too...

Toni I think your right!! we must all be knitting away  I hope you were able to make it a close game!! 

I had my xray done today but my doctor just thinks I sprained it.. I will take a sprain over a break any
day ..LOL Although it would of been a great excuse to lay in bed all day and knit... 

Thanks for the reminder of the great yarn sales after Thanksgiving.. it would be nice to put a parcel of yarn for myself under the tree  I would love those rosewood needles they are so beautiful.. I think they are a limited time only special .. at least that is what they were.. it would be great if they were there all the time


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Revan said:


> ...Cyber Monday is the Monday after Thanksgiving...


Okay - thanks. I think that I inadvertently took advantage of it last year. Made it into a nice Christmas present from my husband - as Ronie hinted maybe.


> If you receive KnitPicks emails they should let you know ...


I do so I guess they will. Looking forward to it. I just ordered some Diadem - they have discounted the discontinued colours.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

"VintageCrotchet just contacted me and would like to be added to the schedule. She will follow eschelmania/Bev*,[/] starting on 12/14 through 12/28. We have Lace Party hostesses through the end of the year! Well almost anyway. The next opening will be 12/28/14 to 1/11/15. Let us know if you would like a turn. I will add you to the calendar."

Sorry! I didn't mean to confuse anyone. I think I missed a comma and ran my sentences together.

Bev is leading 11/30 - 12/14
VintageCrochet 12/14 - 12/28
Open 12/28 - 1/11 and beyond 

Bev and I are going to start the Shipwreck Shawl after the New Year. I think the plan was to encourage each other as we do it. If anyone else wanted to join us, we could do another KAL. What do you think? *


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Great Shawl Tricia!! great adaptation too...
> 
> Toni I think your right!! we must all be knitting away  I hope you were able to make it a close game!!
> 
> ...


Good news. That gift of yarn sounds good to me. Cracked ribs are the worst. They hurt for a year every time you sneeze or lean over the edge of something.
There must be a way to knit all day with a sprain. :?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Bev and I are going to start the Shipwreck Shawl...If anyone else wanted to join us, we could do another KAL. What do you think?


It is lovely, but whew - 5000 beads! Never know how I'll feel in the New Year but right now, I am doubtful.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is lovely, but whew - 5000 beads! Never know how I'll feel in the New Year but right now, I am doubtful.


It is going to be a HUGE undertaking, but it is something that I have wanted to do for several years now, so we have decided to go for it. :shock:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is going to be a HUGE undertaking, but it is something that I have wanted to do for several years now, so we have decided to go for it. :shock:


It is a great undertaking - as witnessed by your wide-eyed emoticon. It will be great to see it in development. I agree - go for it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is a great undertaking - as witnessed by your wide-eyed emoticon. It will be great to see it in development. I agree - go for it.


Thanks for the support. 

P.S. DD did win the Scrabble game, but I managed a respectable second place.  It was a good warm up for her game with Grandma, the pro, tomorrow.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tricia, your Waterfall Shawl is gorgeous&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Bev and I are going to start the Shipwreck Shawl after the New Year. I think the plan was to encourage each other as we do it. If anyone else wanted to join us, we could do another KAL. What do you think? [/quote]

Wow!!! I looked up The Shipwreck Shawl, it's beautiful and 5000 beads!!! Looking forward to seeing them finished. They will be spectacular 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Not much knitting done today, feeling very flat. My daughter Carmen's home was broken into again. Twice in a few weeks, luckily no one was home at the time, so no one was hurt. It took me back to our home invasions a few years ago. The same guy broke into our home twice in 8 days and he was in our home when we returned. It was really traumatic for me &#128158;


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni. I could be very tempted by the Shipwreck shawl. I have downloaded the pattern, I shall think about it :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD I am so sorry to hear your news. A very nasty experience. {{hugs}} for you and your daughter.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is going to be a HUGE undertaking, but it is something that I have wanted to do for several years now, so we have decided to go for it. :shock:


When Toni expressed interest, I thought it would be such a help to do this with someone else. I don't suppose we will knit this exclusively. Maybe it will take all year. But having someone else to encourage is a plus. I have had my yarn and beads for this shawl 4-5 years now. We'd love to have you, Norma.  I think the start will be fun. The hard part will come with the last part of the pattern with the beads. It may get boring there.  Although, I do love putting beads in. 

Ros, so sorry for those break ins-yours and your DDs. It is something, I imagine, that would take a while to get over. Hugs!!!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Just looked at the Shipwreck Shawl. That does look like quite an ambitious undertaking. Very beautiful, but I think I will skip that one! 

RosD, that is a scary experience. Glad no one was hurt. It still must feel like such a violation. Was the intruder caught?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> P.S. DD did win the Scrabble game, but I managed a respectable second place.  It was a good warm up for her game with Grandma, the pro, tomorrow.


I love playing scrabble too. My daughter always wins when I play her! I have been playing the game on line, Words with Friends, and sometimes I can win that version


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> When Toni expressed interest, I thought it would be such a help to do this with someone else. I don't suppose we will knit this exclusively. Maybe it will take all year. But having someone else to encourage is a plus. I have had my yarn and beads for this shawl 4-5 years now. We'd love to have you, Norma.  I think the start will be fun. The hard part will come with the last part of the pattern with the beads. It may get boring there.  Although, I do love putting beads in.
> 
> Ros, so sorry for those break ins-yours and your DDs. It is something, I imagine, that would take a while to get over. Hugs!!!


Thank you so much, it did take me awhile to get over 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> When Toni expressed interest, I thought it would be such a help to do this with someone else. I don't suppose we will knit this exclusively. Maybe it will take all year. But having someone else to encourage is a plus. I have had my yarn and beads for this shawl 4-5 years now. We'd love to have you, Norma.  I think the start will be fun. The hard part will come with the last part of the pattern with the beads. It may get boring there.  Although, I do love putting beads in.


I have wanted to do a circular shawl for some time. I love beading, too. 5000 will definately be boring
 I think I am taking myself into joining you :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Just looked at the Shipwreck Shawl. That does look like quite an ambitious undertaking. Very beautiful, but I think I will skip that one!
> 
> RosD, that is a scary experience. Glad no one was hurt. It still must feel like such a violation. Was the intruder caught?


Thank you sisu, it was scary. The first time we came home with our granddaughter Keira-Lee (2 years old at the time) and realized someone had broken in, so hubby went in first and I stayed with KL. I heard voices and realized the guy was still in the house. So I called the police and made sure that Keira-Lee didn't see anything. The guy stabbed my hubby with a screwdriver, luckily hubby was wearing his phone on his belt and the guy stabbed the phone instead of my hubby. He pushed hubby over and escaped. 8 days later I walked into the house on my own, locked the door behind me expecting hubby to be home, but he was delayed. Next thing I see is the same guy running towards me with a samurai sword and I just froze. He had the sword a few cms from my face and I was terrified. He demanded my handbag, made me unlock the door, he dropped the sword outside and ran off. I sat on my bed and cried everyday for 10 weeks. I couldn't have any sound on in the house, every sound I heard outside terrified me. I had to wait for hubby to come home so I could feel safe having a shower. I couldn't walk out to the letterbox.
I think it was about 6 months later I decided this guy was not going to win. Turned the music on really loud and wasn't listening for breaking glass. But Carmen having her house broken into twice brought it all back. The police never did catch him 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the support.
> 
> P.S. DD did win the Scrabble game, but I managed a respectable second place.  It was a good warm up for her game with Grandma, the pro, tomorrow.


My mother was a great scrabble player, too. It was the game to play. Thanks for bringing back this memory which I haven't thought about for many years


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Not much knitting done today, feeling very flat. My daughter Carmen's home was broken into again. Twice in a few weeks, luckily no one was home at the time, so no one was hurt. It took me back to our home invasions a few years ago. The same guy broke into our home twice in 8 days and he was in our home when we returned. It was really traumatic for me 💞


That is strange that the same guy would return. Sounds almost personal. Did they get the guy? And the same for your daughter? What is going on that this type of repeat criminal invasiveness is occurring in your area? Awful that you and then your daughter had to suffer this. But good that no one was hurt. Was there any replacement of your property?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That is strange that the same guy would return. Sounds almost personal. Did they get the guy? And the same for your daughter? What is going on that this type of repeat criminal invasiveness is occurring in your area? Awful that you and then your daughter had to suffer this. But good that no one was hurt. Was there any replacement of your property?


The police said that when the 2nd one happened, the house behind us was getting robbed and he would have seen me leaving the house so he thought he would try again, but he only got away with my handbag, but he had a lot of our things packed up ready to go. Carmen doesn't live near me, but we have have an alarm now and he hasn't been back. No he didn't get caught. Police said it was an opportunity, he saw me leave and was straight over, we saw his face and he is not anybody we know just some guy about 20years old


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OH RosD that sounds terrifying !! I think your bravery is amazing.. I don't deal with any type of confrontations.. I don't know what I would of done... and then for you daughter to go through this now.. It is quite traumatizing I hope you can keep your strength and not let the fear consume you or her again.. and I hope they catch this creep!! My Granddaughters name is very close to your Granddaughters name... hers is Keara Ray  She is who I am making the Ashton for, she will be 16 on 2-15-2015  the baby of the family has grown up.. its sad but makes me feel good too.. 

I have the yarn for the Shipwreck but am not committed to it yet  I will see how my projects are going before jumping in... It looks great and a lot of fun.. I have wanted to do a round piece like this.. I'm with you Norma I just might talk myself into it.. I'm getting excited just thinking of it!! There must be something wrong with me.. LOL my Want To Do list is getting longer... But like Bev said if it takes a year it will be worth it and wonderful to have the support along the way!

I didn't get any knitting done yesterday... all day at the dr.s really wore me out.. There are going to be a lot of long days ahead and I will be spending quite a bit of time in the waiting rooms with my client... She has to have some tests done.. nothing serious.. just mostly routine.. This means extra spending money and quite possibly some extra knitting time.. the charts on the Ashton are nice and small so that could be a portable project  if not I have a order for 3 pairs of slippers.. LOL I am sure those would be a tad easier than lace!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Bev and I are going to start the Shipwreck Shawl after the New Year. I think the plan was to encourage each other as we do it. If anyone else wanted to join us, we could do another KAL. What do you think?


Wow!!! I looked up The Shipwreck Shawl, it's beautiful and 5000 beads!!! Looking forward to seeing them finished. They will be spectacular 💞[/quote]

Looked up the pattern and it is large, but the ****** lace is so easy to do and goes so quickly. The center of the shawl is very beautiful and I know you have the skills to do it based not he work you have shared here with us. The 5000 beads? Hmmm. That is definitely a bucket full to handle. I couldn't see them in the pics. The pattern described using undyed yarn and then doing your own coloring afterwards. Are you planning on doing that? That would be the intimidating thing for me as after all that work, it would be challenging to get that done to produce an attractive tonal look. Have either of you done dying before? I haven't but am interested in learning with natural dyes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> OH RosD that sounds terrifying !! I think your bravery is amazing.. I don't deal with any type of confrontations.. I don't know what I would of done... and then for you daughter to go through this now.. It is quite traumatizing I hope you can keep your strength and not let the fear consume you or her again.. and I hope they catch this creep!! My Granddaughters name is very close to your Granddaughters name... hers is Keara Ray  She is who I am making the Ashton for, she will be 16 on 2-15-2015  the baby of the family has grown up.. its sad but makes me feel good too..
> 
> I have the yarn for the Shipwreck but am not committed to it yet  I will see how my projects are going before jumping in... It looks great and a lot of fun.. I have wanted to do a round piece like this.. I'm with you Norma I just might talk myself into it.. I'm getting excited just thinking of it!! There must be something wrong with me.. LOL my Want To Do list is getting longer... But like Bev said if it takes a year it will be worth it and wonderful to have the support along the way!
> 
> I didn't get any knitting done yesterday... all day at the dr.s really wore me out.. There are going to be a lot of long days ahead and I will be spending quite a bit of time in the waiting rooms with my client... She has to have some tests done.. nothing serious.. just mostly routine.. This means extra spending money and quite possibly some extra knitting time.. the charts on the Ashton are nice and small so that could be a portable project  if not I have a order for 3 pairs of slippers.. LOL I am sure those would be a tad easier than lace!!


Thank you Ronie, Keira-Lee is 14 now. I'm looking forward to seeing these Shipwreck Shawls. It's a beautiful pattern 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, so sorry to hear you were confronted personally. You have great courage to pull through like you have. So very glad your hubby wasn't hurt. I can understand that you are dealing with it again. Not only the remembered fear, but the concern for your DD and what she may be going through. Hugs and prayers for you both.

Norma, yay! Keep talking,you will be with us yet.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, so sorry to hear you were confronted personally. You have great courage to pull through like you have. So very glad your hubby wasn't hurt. I can understand that you are dealing with it again. Not only the remembered fear, but the concern for your DD and what she may be going through. Hugs and prayers for you both.
> 
> Norma, yay! Keep talking,you will be with us yet.


Thank you eshlemania, this is why I love KP so much the friendship, love and support of all of you wonderful people is amazing and I thank you all 💞 I'm going to fill my head with knitting and all you wonderful friends and that guy is not going to occupy my thoughts ever again 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just thinking about all the ****** lace I did with my market bags. The one caution with that stitch is that it gets to be too easy and your zipping along almost hypnotically. The danger is if you drop a stitch or miss picking up a YO it is not noticed when working like this. I found it very difficult to repair. Lots of grumbling when that happened.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, Tanya, I have the dye also. No I have not done any dying, but now that I think of it, it would be good to get some bare yarn and do some dying, get some experience. 

No knitting yesterday either. We cleaned houses all day-two of them being deep down cleaning. My arm hurts from all the scrubbing I did yesterday.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

TLL said:


> "VintageCrotchet just contacted me and would like to be added to the schedule. She will follow eschelmania/Bev*,[/] starting on 12/14 through 12/28. We have Lace Party hostesses through the end of the year! Well almost anyway. The next opening will be 12/28/14 to 1/11/15. Let us know if you would like a turn. I will add you to the calendar."
> 
> Sorry! I didn't mean to confuse anyone. I think I missed a comma and ran my sentences together.
> 
> ...


*

Can't wait to planned. So happy to have on lace party.*


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Oh, RosD! I am so sorry to hear about what happened to you and your daughter. I have an idea of what you are going through. My mom's home was broken into years ago and we felt the same way. She was not personally threatened. We are so grateful for that, but how scary! Knitting sounds like a good way to distract yourself.

I would love to learn about natural dyes, but I am not so sure that I want to risk the Shipwreck project on a first attempt. My yarn could be used for that, natural color now, but I don't know...maybe something smaller first.

Norma and Ronie - you know you want to. 

My grandma was the Scrabble player in our family and she had the patience of a saint. She LOVED to play and did the newspaper crossword puzzles in ink. Words came very easily to her. My mom inherited her skill and so did my daughter. Me, on the other hand, in an attempt to figure out the correct spelling of a word will find a totally different word to use because I can't find the original word that I was looking for.  It is much more fun for me to play now than it used to be. I appreciate the time with whomever I am playing with and don't worry about the game so much.

Get rested up, ladies! Happy Knitting today! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> Can't wait to planned. So happy to have on lace party.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, Tanya, I have the dye also. No I have not done any dying, but now that I think of it, it would be good to get some bare yarn and do some dying, get some experience.
> 
> No knitting yesterday either. We cleaned houses all day-two of them being deep down cleaning. My arm hurts from all the scrubbing I did yesterday.


My sympathies for your poor arms. Have you tried some arnica oil or arnica lotion rubbed in to relieve the stress. Also hard to find the mental energy for knitting when working so hard physically.

Agree, that doing a small dying sample will be an interesting experiment to familiarize yourself with the process and how it produces. The Knitty.com article gave simple but clear recommendations for doing it with vinegar used in different ways. Let us know how that turns out if you do it.

I am in withdrawal now. Haven't knit all week because I am limiting my starting any new projects till I clear the deck of everything else. But have not replaced the yarn lost last week yet so have placed myself in a stuck position. Today I need to break through that wall. I did organize several bins of finished items for sale and found a few that needed some finishing work so this must be done. Also, need to deal with my house which is worse than the wreck of the Hesperus!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have 2 skeins of the Bare wool from knit picks in a fingering.. I was thinking of the shipwreck when I got the second skein.. I would love to do a dye job with it.. I am also intimidated.. maybe we could all experiment after the holidays with this yarn  and see what we come up with.. I love our mini workshops.. LOL its more fun to experiment with all of you, than on my own.. LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I have 2 skeins of the Bare wool from knit picks in a fingering.. I was thinking of the shipwreck when I got the second skein.. I would love to do a dye job with it.. I am also intimidated.. maybe we could all experiment after the holidays with this yarn  and see what we come up with.. I love our mini workshops.. LOL its more fun to experiment with all of you, than on my own.. LOL


A mini experiment in the future sounds good to me! I have the spools from LionBrand that was on sale last year that I will be using. It is not colored and about fingering also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...home invasions... It was really traumatic for me


Oh my goodness! I can well imagine that it was traumatic - especially to come home while he was there!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Next thing I see is the same guy running towards me with a samurai sword.... Carmen having her house broken into twice brought it all back....


This just gets worse & worse! I can't imagine how you must have felt - still feel. I am not sure that I would ever get over that. More power to you, Ros!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya,
I did a major magnesium tub soak last night and I have magnesium gel that I am rubbing in whenever I think of it. We had another heavy cleaning house this morning-twin boys and two dogs, so the arm is loosened up a bit. I did sleep 9 1/2 hours last night. Felt so good. Gonna go check my cabinet for arnica or muscle rub. I really think I stressed a ligament in my upper arm.

Yep, gonna check into dying and have a test run. Need a small project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya,
> I did a major magnesium tub soak last night and I have magnesium gel that I am rubbing in whenever I think of it. We had another heavy cleaning house this morning-twin boys and two dogs, so the arm is loosened up a bit. I did sleep 9 1/2 hours last night. Felt so good. Gonna go check my cabinet for arnica or muscle rub. I really think I stressed a ligament in my upper arm.
> 
> Yep, gonna check into dying and have a test run. Need a small project.


Magnesium is good for muscles. Take it internally, too. Some people like Tea Tree oil to rub in. Hope it wasn't a ligament as they can be a bear to heal.

Dying: I would opt to join a small experiment on dying which has interested me for some time. Will have to see if there is anything left outside for natural dying. All the flowers are gone. Maybe something green which is still on the lawn or garden. Or maybe beets--that might be the ticket. Still have some in the ground.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> When Toni expressed interest, I thought it would be such a help to do this with someone else. I don't suppose we will knit this exclusively. Maybe it will take all year. But having someone else to encourage is a plus. I have had my yarn and beads for this shawl 4-5 years now. We'd love to have you, Norma.  I think the start will be fun. The hard part will come with the last part of the pattern with the beads. It may get boring there.  Although, I do love putting beads in.
> 
> Ros, so sorry for those break ins-yours and your DDs. It is something, I imagine, that would take a while to get over. Hugs!!!


I would be interested. I looked at it but could not find a pdf file, just the web page for the pattern. It does look interesting.

Ros, there is no getting over the feeling of invasion after a break-in. Hugs and prayers.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya there are onions that make a great dye, I wonder if the leaves that are turning would give some color or maybe their properties are all gone when the leaf dies.. I am clear on the other side of the country from you.. we still have roses and lots of my flowers are still out there.. they look bad but there are hanging in there...LOL
I wonder if we did a test on some unbleached muslin if it would change color? I have some of that too.. I can see us all in our kitchens whipping up wonderful yarn 

Well off to knit.. I went to bed last night feeling like I was missing something.. just because I didn't have time to knit on something.. So I'm going to solve that now..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What about tomatoes? What kind of color would you be able to get from them? I was wondering about the changing leaves also. We are getting really close to done with them now though.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This just gets worse & worse! I can't imagine how you must have felt - still feel. I am not sure that I would ever get over that. More power to you, Ros!


It took a bit of time, about 3 months after it happened, I thought I saw him at the local shopping centre and my legs went to jelly, I was shaking all over and felt really ill, I had to go straight back home. Ok, now I'm going to fill my head with thoughts of a very pretty, soft red cashmere and a pretty pattern called Ashton and my very sweet adorable grandchildren. Great distractions!!!! 💞


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I just looked up Shipwreck Shawl, I really like it, but have never knit a shawl in the round. I am interested in joining in, please let us know the beginning date, thank you.

I think I spoke too soon. I have never done beads so if I did knit it might not have the beads. I will be taking a class on the forum in January and may return to college and take a class for the Spring semester. I have some decisions to make.

So......it may be a yes or or no, will just have to see when the time comes. Hope everyone has a good upcoming weekend, and an early Happy November.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ros, the experience you shared about yourself and daughter must be traumatic. Home is most everyone's "castle" , a place of retreat from this hectic world and to have someone invade and steal personal items is horrible. I hope they catch the individual.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... Or maybe beets--that might be the ticket. ...


I love the colour of beets! Sounds good to me.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Ok, now I'm going to fill my head with thoughts of a very pretty, soft red cashmere and a pretty pattern called Ashton and my very sweet adorable grandchildren. Great distractions!!!! 💞


Definitely - no point in dwelling on the negative. 
How far along is your Ashton now? I am on rep 5 of chart 2.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> Ros, the experience you shared about yourself and daughter must be traumatic. Home is most everyone's "castle" , a place of retreat from this hectic world and to have someone invade and steal personal items is horrible. I hope they catch the individual.


Thank you Revan, it's been 12 years now and the police have never told us that he has been caught, so I guess he is still out there. My hubby gave the police sketch artist a very good description. Maybe one day they will get him. I keep hoping 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely - no point in dwelling on the negative.
> How far along is your Ashton now? I am on rep 5 of chart 2.


I decided to be brave, when I finished chart 2 I put in a marker, so I know where to frog back to if it doesn't work out and I'm going to try and do the large size. I'm on repeat 8 of the second chart.😀


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I decided to be brave, when I finished chart 2 I put in a marker, so I know where to frog back to if it doesn't work out and I'm going to try and do the large size. I'm on repeat 8 of the second chart.😀


Way to go! That is wonderful concentration on that beautiful red yarn!!!

(I have one row left on the 2nd repeat of the 2nd chart.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm on repeat 8 of the second chart.😀


Oooh - can we see a pic?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Way to go! That is wonderful concentration on that beautiful red yarn!!!
> 
> (I have one row left on the 2nd repeat of the 2nd chart.)


Thank you TLL, it is really lovely to knit with, I haven't used it before. I'm really enjoying it and it's a change for me from all the baby things that I usually make 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oooh - can we see a pic?


Yes, I will try and take a nice one today. It's 5.35am at the moment and not quite light enough yet. So sometime today there will be a pic. The cashmere is so yummy I just love everything about and I just like looking at it. Does that sound a bit weird? If it does, I'm going with "I'm a bit tired" 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Does that sound a bit weird?...


You _ *do*_ know to whom you are speaking, right?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You _ *do*_ know to whom you are speaking, right?


Yes Jane!!!! And may I just say a big thank you to you for asking me if I would like to join the KAL. I'm loving it and learning new things. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, I have dyed wool yarn with both onion skins and beets. I was surprised by how the colors of both turned out. The onion skins gave me a very pale yellow and the beets gave a light ruddy brown. I used alum as a mordant. I did use the yarn, but it was much subtler colors than I thought it would be. 
RosD and Jane, you are moving along quite quickly with your Ashtons. I got to the end of the 4th repeat of chart 2, but then I tried to tink 
back and messed up the sl1, k2 tog, psso . Had to rip out to a life line at the beginning of the repeat. So now I am just back to finishing the 4 th repeat again!
Looking forward to seeing your pictures RosD.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you sisu, it's still a bit early here but there will be a pic today, sorry you had to tink&#128158; Ros


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

All this talk of dye reminds me of people using kool aid to dye fabric. Seems like I saw something on it when searching for something the other day.

I have heard the pilgrims used a variety of plants, berries, twigs and other things to dye fabric and yarn. Used to think I would like to try except it looked like a lot of work and took a lot of space. Space and time were never available.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You _ *do*_ know to whom you are speaking, right?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Yes Jane!!!! And may I just say a big thank you to you for asking me if I would like to join the KAL. I'm loving it and learning new things. 💞


I am so glad you joined in - definitely a great addition to the group.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...I tried to tink back and messed up the sl1, k2 tog, psso ....


Oh darn! :-(


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am so glad you joined in - definitely a great addition to the group.


Thank you Jane, I don't think I'm quite ready for the Shipwreck shawl yet, but will follow it closely 💞


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> All this talk of dye reminds me of people using kool aid to dye fabric. Seems like I saw something on it when searching for something the other day.
> 
> I have heard the pilgrims used a variety of plants, berries, twigs and other things to dye fabric and yarn. Used to think I would like to try except it looked like a lot of work and took a lot of space. Space and time were never available.


I've done quite a bit of dyeing since I am a spinner. I get bored with white. Easiest and for me a favorite is onion skins. Always available, at the supermarket, just ask and they will probably let you take all you want. On wool, it gives a glorious golden yellow!


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

I've started on the Ashton and it's going pretty well. I'm using some Mini-Mochi in color grand canyon which I had on hand - only problem is the yarn is the same color as the bamboo needles! Love the yarn, just need to pay close attention!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

seadog said:


> I've started on the Ashton and it's going pretty well. I'm using some Mini-Mochi in color grand canyon which I had on hand - only problem is the yarn is the same color as the bamboo needles! Love the yarn, just need to pay close attention!


That is tough when the needles and yarn are so close in color! We are glad you are here and will welcome any advice on dying that you can give us! :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh everyone is ahead of me!! LOL I'll catch up.. I am enjoying 2 great patterns at the same time.. and I only have so much time for each.. I am through the first repeat of the 2nd chart it goes quickly at first. I am sure by the time I get all those stitches on it will go a bit slower..  If I run into a problem with the chart (so far so good ) I'll come in here and ask.. they are different than any I have used.. This is probably a good thing.. I'm a bit spoiled with DFL's charts.

Seadog I love the Knitters Pride Dreamz but I shied away from them because of that reason.. I just knew that the right needle would be the same color of my needles.. LOL So I got the Sunstruck.. similar but all light tan.. 
Have you tried the red onions?? I wonder what color they would give.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

seadog said:


> ...I'm using some Mini-Mochi in color grand canyon ...


What a lovely colourway - great autumn colours.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Chemknits on YouTube has some most excellent videos on dyeing with Kool-aid and Wilton food color pastes. I have used them to dye a deep claret that is part of my Secret Garden shawl. The base was gloss fingering from Knit Picks in bare.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Seadog, I love mini mochi and their colorways. It is such a soft yarn also. Your Ashton will be gorgeous and feel wonderful on.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Seadog, I love mini mochi and their colorways. It is such a soft yarn also. Your Ashton will be gorgeous and feel wonderful on.


It is not the easiest yarn to knit with, being a single ply and all, but I do love it- hence the plethora in my stash!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

seadog said:


> It is not the easiest yarn to knit with, being a single ply ...


Pardon my ignorance, but why is it difficult to knit with 1-ply?


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Have you tried the red onions?? I wonder what color they would give.


My experience is that all onion skins give golden yellow. Word of advice - when using natural dyes, use lots more than you think you need, and don't expect the color of the plant material to result in that color.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but why is it difficult to knit with 1-ply?


My experience has been that single ply yarn, especially soft singles (like Mochi) tend to feather and split. Just need careful attention. That's just my experience - as they say - ymmd


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

seadog said:


> My experience has been that single ply yarn, especially soft singles (like Mochi) tend to feather and split. Just need careful attention. That's just my experience - as they say - ymmd


Oh no, here's another one of those acronyms that I don't know. What does ymmd mean, please?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

seadog said:


> I've started on the Ashton and it's going pretty well. I'm using some Mini-Mochi in color grand canyon which I had on hand - only problem is the yarn is the same color as the bamboo needles! Love the yarn, just need to pay close attention!


That sounds pretty. Hard on the eyes when the needles and yarn are the same color.

Ymmd = you made my day


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh no, here's another one of those acronyms that I don't know. What does ymmd mean, please?


Ymmd or ymmv = your mileage may differ (vary) basically, what happens for me, May be different for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

seadog said:


> ...single ply yarn, especially soft singles (like Mochi) tend to feather and split....


So is it not twisted? Would it help if you could twist it a bit as you knit? Not sure how, mind you.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> So is it not twisted? Would it help if you could twist it a bit as you knit? Not sure how, mind you.


It is twisted very softly. I give it a bit more as I knit with it.


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

I have knit with "lace" weight, and it feels like knitting with very thin sewing thread, similar to a cobweb lace weight. It can be done, but with more diligence, and using needles not too slick.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I tried and tried to get a half decent photo of my Ashton and it's still not a great photo. I've discovered red is very hard to photograph, well for me anyway. Here it is so far, I'm up to repeat 9 of chart 2.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I tried and tried to get a half decent photo of my Ashton and it's still not a great photo. I've discovered red is very hard to photograph, well for me anyway. Here it is so far, I'm up to repeat 9 of chart 2.


Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Absolutely stunning!!


Thank you Normaedern 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Went to sleep early and awoke to 3 pages of talk for catching up. 

RosD--you are moving along rapidly on your Ashton. The red is absolutely delicious.

Seadog-- glad to have you here. Have not dyed yet but have read a bit on it and took a workshop on Natural Dyes last year at my LYS. If I can find my notes it would be helpful. I do recall that onions will give pale yellow, but you say on wool it is bright. I think generally natural dyes will be muted but I think of some of the colors from early American painting and they had some very bright colors going. I visited an early American (18c) home with a piece of furniture which had the top layers of paint removed. The original paint color was a bright pumpkin orange. Have also seen strong bright greens and blues, so some natural sources can produce big color.

Glad you spoke of the mini kochi yarn as I had read another person's comment on their not liking to work with it. It is all about accepting conditions and working with them, yarn being no different than anything in life.

Kool Aid dying is very popular because the colorants are easy to find, but I am going to look for natural. I think I have a bag of Walnuts in their husks. I have had them for a couple of years so don't know how dry they are. The color in them will dye your hand deep brown which holds for days. Once made a stain with it by soaking them in linseed oil. Made a beautiful soft brown color on oak wood. Will have to unbury that bag and look up how to handle them for dying. Seadog, maybe you have some info on doing this? Or how to use the beets which I have. Getting onion skins should be easy, too.
Wonder how greens like chard or kale or collards would work--still have those in the garden.

Ronie--how fortunate that you still have flowers. My Zinnias and marigolds went down last week when a frost got them. And the cherry red pineapple sage flowers were not many and I think are gone now, too. Never thought to collect some of the flower for dying, but next year.

Began my baby sling for the chihuahua after finally getting the D rings for the strap. I think it will go quickly once I get the top increases figured out. It will be pretty simple in Black with just a bit of purple trim. Would love to see it finished by the weekend. Will have to see how it goes. Want the woman who ordered it to approve what is being done before getting too far along.

Found some exquisite Silk Mohair in my stash--same color as RosD's Ashton. That seemed a bit serendipity. it will make something stunning this winter I hope. Also found a bunch of alpaca in lace and dk weight. SABLE, really!!!!

Everyone's Ashton seems to be moving along nicely.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I tried and tried to get a half decent photo of my Ashton and it's still not a great photo. I've discovered red is very hard to photograph, well for me anyway. Here it is so far, I'm up to repeat 9 of chart 2.


Looks great! 
Your stitches are so even!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Ros, your Ashton is gorgeous! I bet it feels sumptuous!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Here it is so far, I'm up to repeat 9 of chart 2.


Lookin' good!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

There is another comment to which I wanted to respond. Was it Ros who said that she felt funny about her reaction to the yarn? Just want to remind that knitting is not just a mechanical task. It is really a very tactile and sensuous experience. Colors are energy and evoke emotions in us. The yarn produces sensitivity to the touch. We create items that tantalize and titilate the eye and our consciousness. Just holding our yarn can take us to far away places as we experience it. Nothing 'off' about this. To recognize what we experience, to allow ourselves to experience the subject of our work, our yarn, for me, tells me that we are intimate with what we do and thus in tune with ourselves. This is part of the excitement of knitting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely RosD!! That color is gorgeous. 

I am so far behind everyone else, lol. I have started chart #2!

The only dyeing I have done is with the package stuff, no plants, and that was a long time ago. Although my husband has done some unintentional dyeing with the laundry, doh! He washed some dog toys with his towels and everything came out brownish-pink, lol.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful, RosD! You are really moving right along there!

I discovered that I missed a yo on the previous repeat of Chart 2 and thought I could tink back to fix it. I have a real mess now.  Oh, well. Live and learn. :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, RosD! You are really moving right along there!
> 
> I discovered that I missed a yo on the previous repeat of Chart 2 and thought I could tink back to fix it. I have a real mess now.  Oh, well. Live and learn. :thumbup:


I feel your pain. I am now putting my life line in before I do row 11. I don't seem to be able to tink that k2 psso stitch without losing lots of stitches.
:x


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> I feel your pain. I am now putting my life line in before I do row 11. I don't seem to be able to tink that k2 psso stitch without losing lots of stitches.
> :x


Wise move! I wish I could have been satisfied with the new "design element". It would have been much simpler.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely RosD!! That color is gorgeous.
> 
> I am so far behind everyone else, lol. I have started chart #2!
> 
> ...


I don't think he is alone!!!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Definitely - no point in dwelling on the negative.
> How far along is your Ashton now? I am on rep 5 of chart 2.


I'm on rep 4 of chart 2. Haven't had much knitting time the past couple of days as have to help DH out with a major moving project. Not fun!!!! Would definitely rather be knitting!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I tried and tried to get a half decent photo of my Ashton and it's still not a great photo. I've discovered red is very hard to photograph, well for me anyway. Here it is so far, I'm up to repeat 9 of chart 2.


It's looking beautiful!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros that is beautiful.. I love red.. I had to make the decision to stop buying red yarn because for a full year everything I made was red.. but I love it !!

Tanya I have Fuchsias, Zinnia's, Marigolds, Sweet Alyssum, Snap Dragons, and Azaleas  all struggling.. the Azalea seems to be doing the best.. 1 of 3 anyway.. one of them I was going to pull out but it has leaves all over it now  saved by lack of time...LOL I'm glad I left it. We rarely get below 35F so my flowers live for quite awhile.. I wonder what color the Fuchsias would give.. I'm going to play with this soon.. 

I had the most wonderful dream... I dreamed that I found yarn for a dollar a skein!!! and came home with bags full... I think it was spurred on by the talk of Cyber Monday and my new Knit Picks catalog.... Some of you might remember when I talked about making the dog sweaters.. well this past weekend the puppy was cold and my son was watching them.. he couldn't find the one I made so he pulled out last years for him.. and my hubby said I need to get some yarn that is thinner like the store bought sweater!!! oh my permission to buy more yarn!! woo hoo .. so when the catalog came I said we need to sit down and pick out some yarn for the sweaters.. So I guess in my dream I did just that.. LOL and it was all fingering too..

Toni I know just how you feel.. I did that with Springs dance and didn't notice until it was on the blocking mats.. I carefully took a needle and the yarn and made the space larger to look like a YO.. this would probably only work with thin 1 color yarn.. but it is something to think about down the road  

I didn't get any Aston done but I am on my second chart of the other pattern I'm doing.. so exciting to see both shawls come to life... I have hopes to going out of town this weekend and looking for a battery for my camera.. if not I might have to use my phone.. I have no idea how they will transfer to KP's forum.. I hope not too tiny or too big.. LOL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

PatBrown said:


> Black Prince tomatoes?


Re black tomatoes.
Sorry to take so long to answer, had to search for the name. Indigo Rose. The top is black with a reddish tint to the bottom as they ripen. They are a beautiful dark green plant.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ros that is beautiful.. I love red.. I had to make the decision to stop buying red yarn because for a full year everything I made was red.. but I love it !!
> 
> Tanya I have Fuchsias, Zinnia's, Marigolds, Sweet Alyssum, Snap Dragons, and Azaleas  all struggling.. the Azalea seems to be doing the best.. 1 of 3 anyway.. one of them I was going to pull out but it has leaves all over it now  saved by lack of time...LOL I'm glad I left it. We rarely get below 35F so my flowers live for quite awhile.. I wonder what color the Fuchsias would give.. I'm going to play with this soon..
> 
> ...


I am close to finishing chart 2. Love the way this yarn is working. I decided on the larger version even though it is a warm weather, cotton like yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Black Prince Tomatoes are very popular around here. Also, Black cherry tomatoes which have reseeded a couple of years. The tomes are beautiful and have a good taste and decent table tomato size.

Ronie--so fortunate for the warmer climate and such late flowers. When I visited my daughter years ago in Seattle, it was so fascinating comparing the flora of the region with that of NYS. So similar but so much bigger. The wild snapdragons startled me as they are almost like small bushes while here they remain fairly small roadside flowers. Even the trees seemed to grow twice as tall. All that moderate weather and lots of water. Great region you have. And I would definitely try to gather some of the fuscia flowers and experiment with them. Could be interesting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, that is so beautiful :thumbup: It would suit me so well :XD:

I will post a photo for mine soon. I am on the third chart.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Love that color combination Tricia


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am close to finishing chart 2. Love the way this yarn is working...


Oh, yeah! That yarn is working well.
:thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--beautiful colors.

Dying: found this article on dying--it covers basics and has some specific dyes discussed. If we will do a dying project, this might be of interest.

http://www.maiwa.com/pdf/natural_dyeing.pdf


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful color combination, Tricia!!!

Happy Shopping, Ronie! Dreams do come true.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, love your colorway. That is going to be beautiful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Great start Tricia!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Rod, you're doing good on your project. Love that yarn!

Tricia too! Looking good. Great the way you put those colors together. 

Tamarque thanks for that article on dyeing. Hopefully I'll get a chance to look at it tomorrow. I have some of that Lion Brand yarn on cones and I would love to experiment with dyeing one day next year maybe.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Seadog-- glad tGove you here. Have not dyed yet but have read a bit on it and took a workshop on Natural Dyes last year at my LYS. If I can find my notes it would be helpful. I do recall that onions will give pale yellow, but you say on wool it is bright. I think generally natural dyes will be muted but I think of some of the colors from early American painting and they had some very bright colors going. I visited an early American (18c) home with a piece of furniture which had the top layers of paint removed. The original paint color was a bright pumpkin orange. Have also seen strong bright greens and blues, so some natural sources can produce big color.
> 
> Glad you spoke of the mini kochi yarn as I had read another person's comment on their not liking to work with it. It is all about accepting conditions and working with them, yarn being no different than anything in life.
> 
> Kool Aid dying is very popular because the colorants are easy to find, but I am going to look for natural. I think I have a bag of Walnuts in their husks. I have had them for a couple of years so don't know how dry they are. The color in them will dye your hand deep brown which holds for days. Once made a stain with it by soaking them in linseed oil. Made a beautiful soft brown color on oak wood. Will have to unbury that bag and look up how to handle them for dying. Seadog, maybe you have some info on doing this? Or how to use the beets which I have. Getting onion skins should be easy, too.


Doesn't matter how dry the husks are, soak and simmer them until the water turns a good dark brown. No mordant needed. Beets will give a buff brown. Sorry to say that most natural dyes turn out in the yellow family. Please everyone remember that natural does not necessarily mean harmless. Many plants and most mordants are toxic. Alum is safe, but copper is not, for example.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a feeling that I would lean towards the Kool Aid dyes just for the fun of the colors.. and how easy and inexpensive it is...
Seadog I really appreciate you knowledge in all of this.. I can see how it would be so much fun to play with all of this and research all the possible outcomes 

I noticed that with the charts on the Ashton that there are numbers between the pattern stitches.. but the lines that show where to place our markers makes that number change! and I am a bit confused.. I worked it out, and its all good now.. I just wonder if anyone else noticed this and how do you work it out? I am choosing to do this with out stitch markers and counting a lot!!! are you using markers and if yes how? I would rather keep count of small sections than the whole half..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I finished two WIPs today. Both for Christmas. Yay! Now I need to get two more little boy vests done. Then I have fingerless mitts for my DB and SIL, all the while unraveling sweaters for the Magic Vest. Nope, not busy at all.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi Bev, the Leg warmers are cute I love the color. I also love the chicken hot pat the yarn was fitting for it. We also had some of your unwelcomed visitor today. It was around for about 4 hours that was to long.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Barb. 4 hours of snow!! >8-0 Did any lay? Ours lasted for about 15 min.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I am close to finishing chart 2. Love the way this yarn is working. I decided on the larger version even though it is a warm weather, cotton like yarn.


That's going to be really pretty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tricia your colors for the Ashton are so pretty and also my favorites! It is looking great.

Ronie, I had that problem too with trying to put markers for the repeats. But I realized that it was much easier to just count the numbers that Dee has on the chart. So I only have markers before and after the middle stitch and to mark the borders. 

Bev those leg warmers look so cozy and I love the hot pad! Did you follow a pattern for that, or design it yourself? Very pretty yarn.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Just a quick Hello All, Love the yarns and pictures. Been offline for a while I had a week and a half to catch up with you all. I'm exhausted from the reading. Everyone's projects are looking great, I feel like I have missed quite a bit. Welcome to all the new comers, I have to knit something now, gotta go, more later!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...with the charts on the Ashton that there are numbers between the pattern stitches.. but the lines that show where to place our markers makes that number change! and I am a bit confused.


I am not 100% sure if I follow what you are saying. Take chart 2 row 5, for instance. It shows the #10 for the number of knit stitches between the ssk & the YO. If you look at just the repeat section, it is 8 sts at the beginning & 2 at the end - which gives you the 10. If you are using markers between each pattern rep, then the #10 doesn't really help.
I don't use markers - except for the edges & the centre. What I see when I do the reps is (k10, YO, ssk). I just repeat that until I get to the point where there are too few stitches left for a full rep & make sure that I only have the number of stitches left over as fits the end of the row. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you Caryn.. It was the only way to stay on track for me too... I was thinking the only way to use the markers is to move them with each chart repeat.. I may try that tomorrow... 

Any trick or treaters yet?? its just past 6pm here and none yet but its not dark yet either.. We are getting ready for an amazing sunset!! I'm going to go and enjoy it now... have a wonderful Halloween every one


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I finished two WIPs today. ...


Nice work - l especially like the colourway for the hot pad.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> I have a feeling that I would lean towards the Kool Aid dyes just for the fun of the colors.. and how easy and inexpensive it is...
> Seadog I really appreciate you knowledge in all of this.. I can see how it would be so much fun to play with all of this and research all the possible outcomes
> 
> I noticed that with the charts on the Ashton that there are numbers between the pattern stitches.. but the lines that show where to place our markers makes that number change! and I am a bit confused.. I worked it out, and its all good now.. I just wonder if anyone else noticed this and how do you work it out? I am choosing to do this with out stitch markers and counting a lot!!! are you using markers and if yes how? I would rather keep count of small sections than the whole half..


Like you I prefer short areas to count. Solution for me is to use pieces of yarn that can be pulled up. They are easier to make the move left or right a stitch. I watch the stitches below also to be sure things line up. Yo, k1, yo should have a k1 in yo of next row and the center k1 forms a line. Leaf shapes work up with one of the stitches of ssk and k2tog being to stitch from the row below to form a diagonal line to outline the leaf.

Also on the purl row I watch stitches and count each section for the right number. If the count is off I hunt until I find it. Easier with 12 stitches than half a row.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Like you I prefer short areas to count. Solution for me is to use pieces of yarn that can be pulled up. They are easier to make the move left or right a stitch. I watch the stitches below also to be sure things line up. Yo, k1, yo should have a k1 in yo of next row and the center k1 forms a line. Leaf shapes work up with one of the stitches of ssk and k2tog being to stitch from the row below to form a diagonal line to outline the leaf.
> 
> Also on the purl row I watch stitches and count each section for the right number. If the count is off I hunt until I find it. Easier with 12 stitches than half a row.


I agree it is so much easier to catch it right away and not later..  I read my stitches going back too  thanks to the introduction to lace that DFL gave us seeing those stitches are very easy now !!

Bev those leg warmers and the hot pad are great!!! I was asked for more dishcloths... my daughter said she uses them for her face.. so I will make her enough for the dishes too


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Ros your Ashton is beautiful, great job!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Tricia, I love your colors! Your ashton is looking great!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I got the patterns for both off Ravelry.

Hotpad:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/speckled-hen-potholder

Leg Warmers:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/collegiate-flare

I washed and blocked the hotpad and the yarn got kind of fuzzy instead of shiny. I am hoping it looks better when it dries.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My son & his girlfriend won 1st prize for their Hallowe'en costume at school today. Can you identify the characters?


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Alice and the mad hatter?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

seadog said:


> Alice and the mad batter?


which is my guess too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

seadog & Julie - you got it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> seadog & Julie - you got it!


Was a bit slow on the up take- but thought Alice was rather good, and of course the Mad Hatter sort of follows.

I have had a day uninstalling suspicious programs that had installed them selves over the last two days- no knitting done- but hopefully with one only antivirus program I won't get all these awful popup ads, that have been plaguing me!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hi all! 

Ronie, I have been putting the stitch markers in at the repeats also. They were a great help until I got distracted and messed up anyway.  I like being able to keep track of a smaller space...does that make sense? It does look pretty simple to remember the k10, k2tog, yo though. After I get things straightened back around, I might reconsider. I am pretty used to using them I guess.

It is my DH's birthday today. We went out for supper with friends. I had the most delicious piece of walleye that I have had in years! We had a nice time celebrating together.

I was going to guess Alice in Wonderland and Mad Hatter also. Cute!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--the kids are adorable. Happy for your son's success with friend.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

barb1957 said:


> Hi Bev, the Leg warmers are cute I love the color. I also love the chicken hot pat the yarn was fitting for it. We also had some of your unwelcomed visitor today. It was around for about 4 hours that was to long.


They get my vote :thumbup: Sorry about your unwelcome visitor! Nasty :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

seadog said:


> Alice and the mad hatter?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Great photo!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, love the costumes. Your son and his girlfriend wear them well. 

Julie, I hope you get those questionable programs off your computer. I hate when that happens.

Did I mention we finally got the coal stove started yesterday? Wow, all I wore over my clothes for church last week was my Autumn's Last Breath. I think I will be getting out my winter jacket for this Sunday. Burrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, Barb. 4 hours of snow!! >8-0 Did any lay? Ours lasted for about 15 min

no, but it was pretty coming down the big fluffy flakes. I happy it didn't. I would have had to hire someone to shovel. I go in next week for a arthroscope of the knee, got a torn meniscus. After that is fixed I don't care what it does as along as it waits till Christmas.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Well, it used to be that we were getting green Christmases, no snow till after Christmas. After last winter they are calling for another like it.

Hope that your knee gets better!! Is an arthroscope a surgical proceedure to fix it? Hope that goes well and you have quick healing. Meanwhile you are getting lots of knitting done???


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

They say it will fix it. and they also tell tell me that I will be walking on it and doing everything like nothing had happened that same day. Well I know my body I pray that is true but I'm usually so sick after surgery it might take a day or two. I guess that would be ok DH can spoil me a little. He have 2 total knee done after the holidays so that will be his time for spoiling. Anyways I injured it helping him out of bed when he had fallen this summer and broke his elbow, so it's only fair to get spoiled for a couple of days


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> so it's only fair to get spoiled for a couple of days


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

barb1957 so it's only fair to get spoiled for a couple of days[/quote said:


> I do hope you are not too sick after your op. I sounds only fair to me that you sre spoiled :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Ashton. It is made in local naturally dyed yarn, camel and silk. It is more turquoise/green than the photo and there are emerald beads in there. I assume the dyer did a mixture of woad and weld to achieve the colour which is called Warm Ocean.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Bev.

Thanks also Norma, also your shawl is beautiful. I love the colors trying to get baby sweater done that I promised but when I finally sit down at night with the pain pills that I finally agreed to take they put me to sleep. My best time to knit is in the morning and I'm all caught up with work today so I have a whole day planed for it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love that color and the camel and silk sound so soft. 

Barb, enjoy your day!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I love that color and the camel and silk sound so soft.
> 
> Barb, enjoy your day!!!


Thank you and Barb. It is very soft but perhaps a trifle difficult to bead with. It tends to split into the four strands but I shall persevere:thumbup:


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm also working on an Ashton, but it's now in the WIP drawer. Need to pick it up again tonight!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--camel and silk? Sounds like pure luxury. Wish the colors showed better but I can imagine their beauty.

Barb--hope your knee feels better.

Bev--winter has been moving up the calendar by almost 2 months around here the past few years. We are very grey today with promise of rain and low-mid 40's*. Yesterday was cool but nice and got leaves raked and some firewood brought in, so good for today if it rains. I think you have more severe weather systems than we do in my area.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Julie, I hope your computer problems clear up quickly.

Norma, camel and silk sound like they will be so soft and warm to wear when you are done.

It is too soon for snow anywhere. Summer was too short. 

Yeah! More Ashton knitters! I hope I can get back to mine today. They are all looking so good! :thumbup: 

Barb, I hope your knee surgery goes as well as they are predicting. Enjoy your pampering.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tamarque, thank you, the yarn definitely is gorgeous. It is so soft and cuddly and such a lovely red.&#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Looks great!
> Your stitches are so even!


Thank you so much 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lookin' good!!


Thanks Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Miss Melba &#128158;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tis the season--my email service has been down for 5 hours. The service tells me it is a "latency" issue. Translation? Their service is messed up and they are working on it! Don't you just love the marketing spin these companies put on their mistakes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Beautiful, RosD! You are really moving right along there!
> 
> I discovered that I missed a yo on the previous repeat of Chart 2 and thought I could tink back to fix it. I have a real mess now.  Oh, well. Live and learn. :thumbup:


Thank you TLL, I started on the next chart or so I thought. Half way across the row, I'm thinking this doesn't look right, then I realized I had started chart 4 instead of chart three. I've sorted it out and I'm back on the right track now. I'm so happy with the way it's turning out 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Miss Pam and Ronie &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Triciad, your Ashton is looking beautiful &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Rod, you're doing good on your project. Love that yarn!
> 
> Tricia too! Looking good. Great the way you put those colors together.
> 
> Tamarque thanks for that article on dyeing. Hopefully I'll get a chance to look at it tomorrow. I have some of that Lion Brand yarn on cones and I would love to experiment with dyeing one day next year maybe.


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I finished two WIPs today. Both for Christmas. Yay! Now I need to get two more little boy vests done. Then I have fingerless mitts for my DB and SIL, all the while unraveling sweaters for the Magic Vest. Nope, not busy at all.


Lovely work 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> Ros your Ashton is beautiful, great job!


Thank you Revan 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My son & his girlfriend won 1st prize for their Hallowe'en costume at school today. Can you identify the characters?


Gorgeous photo 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Ashton. It is made in local naturally dyed yarn, camel and silk. It is more turquoise/green than the photo and there are emerald beads in there. I assume the dyer did a mixture of woad and weld to achieve the colour which is called Warm Ocean.


It's gorgeous, Normaedern💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TLL said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Ronie, I have been putting the stitch markers in at the repeats also. They were a great help until I got distracted and messed up anyway.  I like being able to keep track of a smaller space...does that make sense? It does look pretty simple to remember the k10, k2tog, yo though. After I get things straightened back around, I might reconsider. I am pretty used to using them I guess.


Toni, I still think of it as k10, k2tog, yo just remember the first 2 st are before the marker so . . k2, slm, k3-10, k2tog, yo. It is harder in the areas where the marker is at a k2 and one stitch is on each side of the marker. Short pieces of yarn help as I don't have to remove the marker, just slip the yarn between stitches. I use pieces about 6 inches long and they don't drop or fly away and I don't have to move them up every row. When finished, just slip the pieces of yarn out of the shawl. I keep short pieces of yarn and reuse them for knit and crochet markers.

I wonder if the repeats could have been marked differently and made it easier? Maybe yo, k1, m, yo? Then markers would only move at each chart repeat or chart change.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you TLL, I started on the next chart or so I thought. Half way across the row, I'm thinking this doesn't look right, then I realized I had started chart 4 instead of chart three. I've sorted it out and I'm back on the right track now. I'm so happy with the way it's turning out 💞


Congratulations on the quick repair! :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on the quick repair! :thumbup:


Thank you TLL 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Clelita said:


> I'm also working on an Ashton, but it's now in the WIP drawer. Need to pick it up again tonight!


Well this is the perfect time.. We can all encourage each other  We are all just getting started this week..

Great picture Jane... I love the smiles.. and costumes.. my son's GF didn't get off work until I was about to go to bed  so I didn't see their costumes They were heading to the bar for their first Adult Halloween..  I told them to have fun... LOL they both just turned 21 I remember those days..

Julie I have several pop ups bothering me all the time.. one is to get the English version of my Microsoft word.. ??? its already in English so I just click the red square.. another one is asking if I want some program to make changes to my computer... NO.. LOL I hope they stop soon.. my anti virus and anti malware are working on it..

Barb I hope your procedure goes as planned and that you are pleasantly surprised with the results and your not feeling bad after all...

Thanks Toni and Tricia.. I am going to do that!! I get so many distractions when I am knitting that I really need those markers.. even still where she has us put them.. the count between is different than the numbers on the chart.. I will opt to put them between stitch patterns instead.. they will just be moved with each repeat.. 

I'm sorry to hear that the dreaded snow has started already!! Its awful early  please stay safe... I had to grab my Autumns Last Breath last night to keep me warm while I handed out candy... I counted 5 groups of kids.. When we were young the door never closed.. there was a constant stream of children.. now they all go to the school or church's.. our Assisted Living Facility has a big Halloween party.. I worked there for a few of them.. the whole place is transformed into a haunted house 

Norma that is coming along beautifully!!! I love the colors.. plus it looks so soft ... unfortunately some of the finer yarns are harder to work with but well worth the challenge.. they seem to be amazing when done


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

barb1957 said:


> Thanks, Barb. 4 hours of snow!! >8-0 Did any lay? Ours lasted for about 15 min
> 
> no, but it was pretty coming down the big fluffy flakes. I happy it didn't. I would have had to hire someone to shovel. I go in next week for a arthroscope of the knee, got a torn meniscus. After that is fixed I don't care what it does as along as it waits till Christmas.


Wishing you a speedy recovery for you knee 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tis the season--my email service has been down for 5 hours. The service tells me it is a "latency" issue. Translation? Their service is messed up and they are working on it! Don't you just love the marketing spin these companies put on their mistakes.


at least yours admitted to a problem.. my guy came out repaired a broken part and continued to say there was nothing wrong with the service but that it was my computer.. I said.. how strange is that.. both mine and hubby's computers are acting up there was a broken part and you replaced it but its not my internet service??? I heard him tell dispatch that he had a mess here to fix! I didn't like him from the beginning and he didn't get a very good review... I just hate to admit that he was partially right.. LOL I did have to take it to my computer guy and hubbys computer started working great after the internet guy left.. truth is if my service was good I wouldn't of messed up my computer..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> at least yours admitted to a problem.. my guy came out repaired a broken part and continued to say there was nothing wrong with the service but that it was my computer.. I said.. how strange is that.. both mine and hubby's computers are acting up there was a broken part and you replaced it but its not my internet service??? I heard him tell dispatch that he had a mess here to fix! I didn't like him from the beginning and he didn't get a very good review... I just hate to admit that he was partially right.. LOL I did have to take it to my computer guy and hubbys computer started working great after the internet guy left.. truth is if my service was good I wouldn't of messed up my computer..


You sure have my commiseration. My PC is still not set up after 3 months!!!!!!! The tech guy really screwed up all my files and is acting like it is no problem. I know what he did, too--not listen to me and be a lazy #*#. I am too pissed to even deal with it. Then he doesn't call me back and tells me he was out of the office. Had to drive over there the other day and was surprised to find him there. Told him I thought he was out of business as he never answers the phone or calls back. I will be done with him when my computer files are sorted out--all my emails, addresses, receipts, passwords and general saved files. He copied the bookmarks in IE from A-H and none beyond that or any on Firefox which is my main browser. He really screwed up and have no idea for what I can hold him responsible. After the screw up was discovered, he says his machine that did the copying is not compatible with my system so it corrupted the files!!! And he knew this when he did it. Do I want to kill!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I should have made notes and will miss some but want to thank everyone for your comments on my shawl. Wish Barb good luck and quick recovery from her surgery. 

All the Ashtons are looking great. Like Ronie I find using markers and the stitch count confusing. Guess that is why the designer does not recommend using markers. But, that said, it is too easy for me to miss a yo or drop one to not use markers and count. I have found that when a stitch is missing at the start it is found at the end to correct the count. If you don't use markers the problem isn't as obvious. And it is a nuisance to move markers left or right a stitch every row.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Bev, love that yarn. What a nice idea to make something from it to give back. And I forgot the rest. Sorry


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros.

Oh, Tanya, I am so sorry about the computer guy. It is just so frustrating when they will not admit the problem is theirs. RIght, Toni! And how much more did he mess up by not admitting to the problem and fixing it 3 months ago? I'm with you. I would definitely be looking for a better computer guy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, love the costumes. Your son and his girlfriend wear them well.
> 
> Julie, I hope you get those questionable programs off your computer. I hate when that happens.
> 
> Did I mention we finally got the coal stove started yesterday? Wow, all I wore over my clothes for church last week was my Autumn's Last Breath. I think I will be getting out my winter jacket for this Sunday. Burrrrrrrrrr!


I seem to have found the solution- hopefully more than temporarily!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Julie, I hope your computer problems clear up quickly.
> 
> Norma, camel and silk sound like they will be so soft and warm to wear when you are done.
> 
> ...


Seems to be under control!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...
> 
> Julie I have several pop ups bothering me all the time.. one is to get the English version of my Microsoft word.. ??? its already in English so I just click the red square.. another one is asking if I want some program to make changes to my computer... NO.. LOL I hope they stop soon.. my anti virus and anti malware are working on it...


I was quite surprised they were so easily identifiable- just had not thought before, to go looking for them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros.
> 
> Oh, Tanya, I am so sorry about the computer guy. It is just so frustrating when they will not admit the problem is theirs. RIght, Toni! And how much more did he mess up by not admitting to the problem and fixing it 3 months ago? I'm with you. I would definitely be looking for a better computer guy.


Being Sat, not many people are around but did reach someone who said the excuse about using different bit machines sounded hokey. I had actually had them send the computer out of the mother board replacement since after 2 weeks they couldn't figure out the problem. Admittedly I caused the first leg of the problem by spilling a couple of drops of tea on the finger pad. But the rest of the computer was working fine, including the curser button in the middle of the motherboard. When they put in a new finger pad they couldn't get the computer to work and it was only a plug in piece. So they then said it needed a new motherboard and I already had lost confidence and over 2 weeks time. So I researched repair services and we sent it out. Another 2 weeks later it came back and when tested out by my guy he said it wasn't working properly. Have no idea what that meant but next thing I new, he wiped the computer clean an reinstalled the operating system anew. Then when he went to download all my data that he supposedly backed up, it was all over the place and not in my file system and many files were just plain not found. I think they really screwed up big time and were lazy about their work, not listening to what I told them about my files.

I need to find out for how much I can hold them accountable. But even if I can, if my files are gone, they are gone. And I am just trying not to break down and cry and scream and have a real temper tantrum! Want to do it in front of their store, too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Ashton. It is made in local naturally dyed yarn, camel and silk. It is more turquoise/green...


Oh - this is gorgeous. Wish I could see the true colours, though. Camel & silk - sounds divine!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Clelita said:


> I'm also working on an Ashton, but it's now in the WIP drawer. Need to pick it up again tonight!


Most definitely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous photo 💞


Thanks - nice looking couple under that make-up, actually.
They were Mary Poppins & Bert last year - took first place for that as well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Being Sat, not many people are around but did reach someone who said the excuse about using different bit machines sounded hokey. I had actually had them send the computer out of the mother board replacement since after 2 weeks they couldn't figure out the problem. Admittedly I caused the first leg of the problem by spilling a couple of drops of tea on the finger pad. But the rest of the computer was working fine, including the curser button in the middle of the motherboard. When they put in a new finger pad they couldn't get the computer to work and it was only a plug in piece. So they then said it needed a new motherboard and I already had lost confidence and over 2 weeks time. So I researched repair services and we sent it out. Another 2 weeks later it came back and when tested out by my guy he said it wasn't working properly. Have no idea what that meant but next thing I new, he wiped the computer clean an reinstalled the operating system anew. Then when he went to download all my data that he supposedly backed up, it was all over the place and not in my file system and many files were just plain not found. I think they really screwed up big time and were lazy about their work, not listening to what I told them about my files.
> 
> I need to find out for how much I can hold them accountable. But even if I can, if my files are gone, they are gone. And I am just trying not to break down and cry and scream and have a real temper tantrum! Want to do it in front of their store, too.


They did that to my clients computer... he kept saying they are all there... but when she clicked on a link it was empty.. all her labels, recipes, pictures, everything was gone!!! he was right they are there but it was a year long mess to get it straightened out.. She runs her own business and it really put a wrench in everything.. luckily her grounds keeper is a good computer guy too


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Surprisingly I found someone today who was doing an onsite repair within 5 miles of my house so they will be coming here within the hour. I know it will cost me money but this is the second service that said my guys excuse did not sound real. With any luck, this person has more acumen and better insight to how programs work. I think a lot of these guys work by rote, push a button and stand back. When it doesn't work they are lousy with program data. But my guy was lousy with the mechanics as well, making assumptions all along the way. We know about ass/u/me all too well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Surprisingly I found someone today who was doing an onsite repair within 5 miles of my house so they will be coming here within the hour. I know it will cost me money but this is the second service that said my guys excuse did not sound real. With any luck, this person has more acumen and better insight to how programs work. I think a lot of these guys work by rote, push a button and stand back. When it doesn't work they are lousy with program data. But my guy was lousy with the mechanics as well, making assumptions all along the way. We know about ass/u/me all too well.


I hope this works better for you, Tanya. Computers. 

Tricia, I really like your idea of the yarn pieces between the stitches. What a wonderfully quick way to remove your sm's! Like Ronie said, (I think it was Ronie) the sm's make for fewer stitches to keep track of at a time and quicker accountability for figuring out the mistake. I guess I am still at that point in my knitting that I need them.

Happy November! (already!)


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

okay, that was a dud. computer guy tells me he will do work with no guarantee and he sounded like he was not optimistic. another crap shoot to cost me $$$. glad i didn't drive to their shop--almost 40 mile RT.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope this works better for you, Tanya. Computers.
> 
> Tricia, I really like your idea of the yarn pieces between the stitches. What a wonderfully quick way to remove your sm's! Like Ronie said, (I think it was Ronie) the sm's make for fewer stitches to keep track of at a time and quicker accountability for figuring out the mistake. I guess I am still at that point in my knitting that I need them.
> 
> Happy November! (already!)


I have often used pieces of yarn for a traveling marker when I do crochet work. It is a great way to mark, especially since there are no rings to pop off and fly across the room and the yarn stays put.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, thanks for the link to the dishcloth pattern. I have it in my library now. I hope I can do it for a gift for Thanksgiving.

Jane, congrats to your son and his gf. The costumes were super and definately deserved 1st.

Happy Birthday to your DH, Toni. Glad you had a good time celebrating.

Norma, that camel and silk yarn is making a beautiful shawlette. I see the beads along the spine of the border, chart 3? Are they placed between the yo's? I think that is where I want mine, but I am not quite sure. Maybe just on chart 4 since they are size 6 on the lace weight yarn. 

Clelita, hope you have the Ashton out of the wip drawer. What yarn are you using?

Barb, hope your surgery is as easy as they promise and that you get back on your feet quickly.

Hope everyone stays warm and that all the aggravating computer problems are fixed quickly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> rings to pop off and fly across the room


Ha! ...been there, done that!

Thank you for the DH's birthday wishes, sisu!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sisu, I have put the beads on the knit stitch between the yarn overs. I am thinking of doing the same on Chart 4. I couldn't get beads anything like the right colour so I didn't want too many or too obvious.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, congrats to your son and his gf. The costumes were super and definately deserved 1st....


Thanks - I'll pass that on.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Went to the local Goodwill. Came home with three sweaters. Two 100% cashmere and one lambs wool and angora.  Also, a Vera Bradley bag with pockets all around the inside. 

Tanya, so sorry about the computer guy bust. I found a Red Heart yarn Stellar that reminds me of Lion Brand Homespun, but seems less fragile and interesting colorways. Have you seen it?

Here's some pics.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone on the well wishes for my surgery. Sorry I didn't keep track, I appreciate all of them. I might have not posted but when reading lately and tell DH about what all is going on I call you all my KP family, he just laughs. You all have a great weekend, Off to doing some knitting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Went to the local Goodwill. Came home with three sweaters. Two 100% cashmere and one lambs wool and angora.  Also, a Vera Bradley bag with pockets all around the inside.
> 
> Tanya, so sorry about the computer guy bust. I found a Red Heart yarn Stellar that reminds me of Lion Brand Homespun, but seems less fragile and interesting colorways. Have you seen it?
> 
> Here's some pics.


Treasures! Congratulations on the wonderful finds!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--where the heck are you living that people have these high end fiber sweaters to dump? I am so envious. These sweaters look terrific for recycling. Back in the 1980's all the yard sales of estates seem to have emptied this community of things of real value. Used to find antique tools for a song and lots of Victorian furniture to refinish which I did a lot of back then. Lots of other goodies, too. But no more. Everything I see is polyester and acrylic. Cannot even find things with buttons on them. That was a surprise to me last year when I went looking. And my community is not a poor one either--just no taste!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> Thank you everyone on the well wishes for my surgery. Sorry I didn't keep track, I appreciate all of them. I might have not posted but when reading lately and tell DH about what all is going on I call you all my KP family, he just laughs. You all have a great weekend, Off to doing some knitting.


Awe! Sweet! (I feel the same way. We are a pretty nice bunch.  ) Happy Knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barb--this has become a pretty close group in the Lace Party. Even unique for KP. Do hope all goes well for you and hubby. Bad knees are no fun.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, small town in north central Indiana-Warsaw.  We have three orthopedic companies in town-Zimmer, Biomet and DePuy. I think this is where it all comes from. Lotsa' money in this little town.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sisu, I have put the beads on the knit stitch between the yarn overs. I am thinking of doing the same on Chart 4. I couldn't get beads anything like the right colour so I didn't want too many or too obvious.


Okay, thanks Norma. I am still doing repeats of chart 2, so I have time to make up my mind.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Went to the local Goodwill. Came home with three sweaters. Two 100% cashmere and one lambs wool and angora.  Also, a Vera Bradley bag with pockets all around the inside.
> 
> Tanya, so sorry about the computer guy bust. I found a Red Heart yarn Stellar that reminds me of Lion Brand Homespun, but seems less fragile and interesting colorways. Have you seen it?
> 
> Here's some pics.


Nice finds Bev! I love the colors of the sweaters you found and the yarn --- and a Vera Bradley bag too!! Wow

:thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh, five pages in less than a day  Good wishes for your surgery Barb. Love the costumes Ronie and congrats to your son and his GF, I took 2nd place at work. Nice finds Bev, enjoy! Welcome Clelita (sp??). Love the pretty blue/green Ashton. 

How did we live before computers and the internet? When our machines are down we miss them, lol. It's so very frustrating when something breaks or they get infected. 

I had a great day at the airshow. Weather was great if a bit breezy. We might see 50's tonight, brrr  I don't miss snow, pretty stuff but best to visit. Hope all in colder climes have a mild winter (unless you have lots of stash to work on and want to be snowed in).

Off to find those pesky lost ring markers,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a link to the Yarn Harlot. She's been trying the Fox Paws pattern we all looked at. She has some interesting things to say about it. 

http://www.yarnharlot.ca/


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Really nice color work! I seem to already have it in my Ravelry library!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, small town in north central Indiana-Warsaw.  We have three orthopedic companies in town-Zimmer, Biomet and DePuy. I think this is where it all comes from. Lotsa' money in this little town.


But you also have people who spend it. My town is not shabby but it is a very cheap county. Years ago I would shop at the thrift stores when the kids were very little. We had IBM'rs galore and the kids wore top of the line shoes and clothes. But those days are long gone. Well, you do profit from that economy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The Yarn Harlot is always a fun read. Wish there were some freebies on the Fox Paw pattern technique. Looks intriguing.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Bev I can remember when my mom and I were down in Indiana area visiting the amish and There was a lady that had sawing patterns . I don't remember without looking it up but I believe we went thru Warsaw to get to her house. Also when Jan. gets here I will have to let you know what total knees my DH will be needing, maybe you could buy them direct for me and we could split the difference HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> Also when Jan. gets here I will have to let you know what total knees my DH will be needing, maybe you could buy them direct for me and we could split the difference HAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Haa! Well, DH used to work for Zimmer, but no more. My DS works for Biomet, soon to merge with Zimmer. But I'm pretty sure I would not be able to get you a discount. 

Did you go to Goshen area for the lady with the sewing patterns?? Goshen is just north of here with a lot of Amish.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lots going on this afternoon... I was working away on my Ashton.. I can't keep track of my stitches.. its frustrating.. I am going to do the yarn markers idea that Tricia told us about.. I have used them before and love them.. plus they will travel easily and like someone said.. not fly across the room.. I know if anyone could see me through the window they would think I have lost my mind.. anyone try looking for a marker with out standing up.. LOL  even my dogs look at me funny.. 
That is such a bummer Tanya.. I would make sure that anyone looking for a computer geek knows about the trouble you have been through. My guy is very good.. but the one my client used was not.. its also the level they are accomplished at.. my guy is expensive but he knows what he is doing and fully guarantees his work.. some are only good for running programs we don't know about and getting rid of bugs..

Melanie those were not my kids.. although I seem to take any chance I can to show my boy off..  that was Janes boy and his GF.. (gosh I hope _I_ got that right LOL ) they sure are adorable in those costumes..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...that was Janes boy and his GF.. (gosh I hope _I_ got that right LOL ) ...


Yes - you did.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - you did.


Dang, sorry. They look great. The mad hatter is such a great character that offers so many costume possibilities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Lots going on this afternoon... I was working away on my Ashton.. I can't keep track of my stitches.. its frustrating.. I am going to do the yarn markers idea that Tricia told us about.. I have used them before and love them.. plus they will travel easily and like someone said.. not fly across the room.. I know if anyone could see me through the window they would think I have lost my mind.. anyone try looking for a marker with out standing up.. LOL  even my dogs look at me funny..
> That is such a bummer Tanya.. I would make sure that anyone looking for a computer geek knows about the trouble you have been through. My guy is very good.. but the one my client used was not.. its also the level they are accomplished at.. my guy is expensive but he knows what he is doing and fully guarantees his work.. some are only good for running programs we don't know about and getting rid of bugs..
> .......


When I calm down and regain some perspective, I know that just because someone claims a skill it is not the same as others in the same field. Mine field of business is no different. What is hard is to know the right questions to ask when you are on unfamiliar ground. I think the guy I used knows a lot about computers but his knowledge of programs is really poor. He is also very lazy. He has a lot of personal pride about his knowledge, whatever that really is, but even giving him that credit, his execution is sloppy and inconsiderate. Three people today blew his excuse to me apart. So I am left with thinking that he just didn't pay attention to what he was doing and didn't call to check with me. This is always a big issue for me--communication and I find these guys never call to check. Why he had to wipe out my computer is a question. If there was a problem he should have called me first and he should have called to company that installed the mother board and finger pad. Neither of these should have affected the hard drive so I have no idea what was going on and went wrong. I am still reeling from it all. Not just the 3 months of time but the loss of all my data.

I haven't been doing much knitting/crochet work this week, altho reading a lot. My dog/baby sling is put on hold till I can get hold of the customer who wants it. So my one project is now a WIP. Need a new focus for the Novemeber craft table and am thinking snowflake ornaments and few more hats or kits. So many things to make and no matter what is on the table, someone will ask for something else. Makes me crazy trying to decide.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

From the last 5 pages of this thread...I wish I could teleport to handle most of the Windows-based problems! I have only once used the System restore to factory origin...but only because the system wasn't booting up.

I have never used the setting for factory original when I build a computer. It's easier to put in another hard drive and starting new.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--The issue is how the data is saved before doing anything draconian. A second issue is why the computer was not working as what they did was presumably simple and basic plug in parts. And those should not have anything to do with the hard drive. So people really screwed up as far as I can see.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

No, Bev I remember going south out of Shipi. and went past the popcorn factory quite a ways, at time there was a lot of road construction going on but that was almost 25 years or more now. I used to also work in the sterile processing area where we would have to sterilize all the instruments that the docs used for totals I new quite a few of the sale reps that worked with them . well got to get back to bed. Dear little dog needed a potty break and I heard her this time around first


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, those are great finds. I do look forward to see what you make with them :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, oh no - snow! It usually always turns extremely cold here just before Haloween and usually snow flurries too. They were threatening snow for yesterday but it never got cold enough this year. I'll never forget the first year I moved to PA it snowed about an inch the night before Haloween :? 

Jane, your boy and his girl are looking good in their costumes! 

Barb, hope all goes well with your knee operation. 

Norma, lovely yarn for your Ashton. Can't wait to see a pic in daylight to see the true colors. 

Oh Bev, loved that FoxPaws blog post. It doesn't want to go out to dinner with you. Haha I'll bet that would cause a lot of frogging. Thanks. 

It sure was nice to get an hour extra sleep this morning after running around. I left work early on Friday to stop at a local orchard for apples and a squash to bring to my sisters. Go home, pack a change of clothes, feed the cats etc. then off to DD house to see kids in costume. Then I hand out candy while they all go trick or treating. Their porch light doesn't work so I had to call out to kids across the street to come over. Someone up the block dresses up as Mike Meyers with the chainsaw (I don't watch those movies) and you have to walk past him up onto their porch to get a treat. Nothing but screaming going on up there - and that's from the middle of the street. Half the kids don't even go up to the porch (only about 15 feet from sidewalk). So after that is done, I drove to NJ to my sisters. We made apple pie and baked a jhardale pumpkin on Saturday. Then I had to turn around and come back home & feed the cats then go back to DD to babysit while they go out to a concert. I am enjoying my extra hour today!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

You have been busy. I am glad you managed an extra hour in bed :thumbup: 

We had 7 groups on Halloween and all but one were little ones. They were so cute! In the older group there was a werewolf that could have given you a nasty turn!! In such a small village everyone is known and all the kids go out with a parent so it becomes fun for everyone.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love her blog.  It always makes me smile. Wow, it sure sounds as if you had a busy day on Fri.  

As far as what I will make out of what I got yesterday, who knows??? Right now I am just BUSing. Building Up Stash.  

I am finally done unraveling my accent color. That thing was small. Only got about 5 small skeins. And it took twice as long as the larger ones, because of the way it was made out of two threads of yarn. So glad it's done. Now on to the XXL man sweaters.  Got one skein last hour after struggling most the night trying to get the last skein out of my accent color.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning! 

The Ashton is slowly coming together.  I am up to the 5th repeat of Chart 2 now. I'm not sure why I keep forgetting to yo before the ends. :? 

Have a great day!


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

OK, I'd like to participate. But I don't see any link to a chat. Or are we just chatting within this entry?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

SallyBC said:


> OK, I'd like to participate. But I don't see any link to a chat. Or are we just chatting within this entry?


Welcome, Sally! Yes, this is it. We chat about our main topic and almost anything else that comes along.

Jscaplen is hosting for the next week. She has knit several Ashtons and can answer your questions. 

Have fun! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

TLL said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> The Ashton is slowly coming together.  I am up to the 5th repeat of Chart 2 now. I'm not sure why I keep forgetting to yo before the ends. :?
> 
> Have a great day!


So glad I am not alone with those YO's. I am finishing the 3rd repeat of chart 2.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Nope. You're not alone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome SallyBC. This is an open group and we share our knitting and everything else that comes into our lives that we wish to share. Think of us like your LYS knitting group.

There is a woman who posted 2 Ashton's today in the Pic section of KP. Did others see her work? She did a beautiful job on her's.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Specifically for Kaixixaing is a link to a crochet pineapple shawl. I saw this on Pinterest. The blog post is in Spanish and I don't see any written directions for the shawl just a link to the charted the pattern. KX, I'm sure you can figure this out. 
http://blog.acrochet.com/ponchos/chal-mariposa-de-pinas-una-belleza-sin-igual.html


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Welcome SallyBC. This is an open group and we share our knitting and everything else that comes into our lives that we wish to share. Think of us like your LYS knitting group.
> 
> There is a woman who posted 2 Ashton's today in the Pic section of KP. Did others see her work? She did a beautiful job on her's.


Welcome SallyBC.
Yes I did them and they are beautiful 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, SallyBC. Glad to have you on board.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> So glad I am not alone with those YO's. I am finishing the 3rd repeat of chart 2.


Nope your not alone!!! I have gotten very good at making a YO after the fact! even on my YO row when I realize I missed it 2 rows down.. not fun!! but I will get better...

Thanks Chris... I had forgotten to set my clocks back.. I went to bed fairly early and slept very hard... It sounds like you didn't get any sleep at all...LOL

We had 5 sets of trick or treaters.. some very cute! all very young, and with parents.

Bev what a great find!!! you have an eye for this kind of thing  We have a large Hospic sale next weekend.. but hubby wants to go out of town.. I think we have agreed to wait until after the sale opens.. everything is 50% off!!  I have a few things I want to look for.. and I would love to find some nice yarn like you have! your a great inspiration 

Welcome SallyB... just jump in any time... sometimes the pages get long... but lots of fun too!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...There is a woman who posted 2 Ashton's today in the Pic section of KP. ...


I checked my digest but it doesn't show there. It was explained to me once, that in sections that get a lot of entries, everything doesn't get posted - only a random selection. I'll have a look later in the recent posts section.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

SallyBC said:


> OK, I'd like to participate. But I don't see any link to a chat...


Welcome aboard 
It has already been addressed but if you read the start of the first post, I gave a little explanation of how things flow here. A few of us are working on the Ashton but not everyone. We will share all manner of things but especially our handiwork. If you scroll through the posts, you'll see some of the WIPs. 
It is nice to work on a common project, though, so we do that from time to time - seek help/opinions if needed, vent our frustrations over dropped stitches & missed YOs, ... but we also chat about whatever comes up ... and then we share our finished product.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just saw those 2 Ashtons - love the colourways in that yarn that she used. The blue one is beaded for anyone who is mulling over where to place their beads. I had to zoom in to see them, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris/KX--there is a link in that crochet pin Chris sent with a crochet chart for the shawl

http://blog.acrochet.com/download/chal_mari_pi_graf.jpg


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just saw those 2 Ashtons - love the colourways in that yarn that she used. The blue one is beaded for anyone who is mulling over where to place their beads. I had to zoom in to see them, though.


I tried to zoom but had a real hard time seeing those beads. Maybe that is the success of them--they are subtle and just reflect a bit of light.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Chris/KX--there is a link in that crochet pin Chris sent with a crochet chart for the shawl ...


Pretty!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy to report that I finally got my act together and beat the piles away from my big table so was able to begin blocking my Autumn Tango stole. It has only been about 3 mos since it was completed. It got half pinned out; the next half will happen in another day after drying the first half. It is about 6.5-7 ft long--more than the pattern in length and width.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh Tanya that is huge!!! I hope you will show us pictures when you can...


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Ashton. It is made in local naturally dyed yarn, camel and silk. It is more turquoise/green than the photo and there are emerald beads in there. I assume the dyer did a mixture of woad and weld to achieve the colour which is called Warm Ocean.


It's looking beautiful! The yarn is lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh Tanya that is huge!!! I hope you will show us pictures when you can...


Yep, it is long but not as wide as I expected. The pattern was for a scarf about 12" wide. I added about 6 repeats and expected it to block at 22". But it feels like even tho it is stretched wide the stole will snap back to a narrower dimension. I wanted it to be really warm and soft life a cloud enclosing you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...begin blocking my Autumn Tango stole...


Can't wait to see it. Funny how we leave things like that sometimes & then it seems that the longer it gets put off, the harder it is to get back at it.
I printed the Autumn Tango pattern but never decided on the yarn so the pattern keeps getting moved from one spot to the next waiting for some quality attention.

I have two shawls waiting to be blocked but I have company so the two spare beds are not available. I am hoping yo get those done this week, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...had a real hard time seeing those beads...


I find that they can show up quite clearly IRL but can be very difficult to capture in a picture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I wanted it to be really warm and soft life a cloud enclosing you.


What weight yarn did you use?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It seems ages since I have been posting here, but life has been busy these past three weeks since my mother passed away. I am hoping to start posting more regularly once again. 

We got back home late Thursday evening and I am still trying to catch up on sleep and everything else. All four girls and their families came by to welcome us home and to share memories of my mother. I had brought her jewellery and some of her scarves back with me and let my daughters pick out what they wanted to have.
Amongst the things i brought home with was this shawl/stole that I knit for my mother about twenty years ago. I admired a shawl that a lady at my church was knitting and she wrote the pattern out for me. I'm not sure, but it may have been one that she designed herself. It just takes up a few lines on a index card. I knit it in an acrylic baby yarn. I intend to keep it and hopefully will pass it on down to one of my girls.

Sue


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that is a beautiful pattern. It looks so soft and warm. It's lacy and warm. A nice combination.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a wonderful memory of your mum and her shawl, Sue. Take your time and rest up. We'll be here. 

Tanya, I am looking forward to seeing your Aut. Tango also! Just like Jane, my copy of the pattern keeps getting shifted from one spot to another, for now anyway.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Whew! I was a way for a few days, and now have caught up with the group... I'm not even going to try to post replies and admirations... there are so many lovely Ashton starts, I wouldn't know where to begin!! I did manage to knit three baby/toddler pumpkin hats on the trip... Vermont to New Jersey and back... so I'll post a photo of two of those, just for laughs!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--yes, unfinished things just get added to the growing pile which is my usual modus operandi. That is why I have an almost compulsion to finish knitting or crochet projects. They just tug at me and prevent me from moving forward. This Autumn Tango was a fill in, a project just to do something at a stuck point. And then the house was all torn up most of the summer and my dining table which is for everything but dining was buried and so blocking could not happen till this weekend. It is funny, or fun, how the project just came along and there was this ICE Cashmere Silk yarn (Cashmere, Silk & Merino) and it came together without thinking. If you recall, it was a Ravelry KAL but I finished the stole way before the KAL began and never even checked in with them. The ICE yarn was an inexpensive luxury yarn so that was a good buy. The Yarn weight is listed as #3 for a #6 needle--it more like a lite worsted. I used either a #6 or 7 needle. Not sure if I recorded it.

I understand about the beads IRL showing better. That deep blue of that Ashton is a stunningly rich color--at least what shows on the computer screen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--Welcome back. Dealing with such a loss and with the long distance required to deal with it, must have taken a great deal of energy and emotions. 
That stole has such a nice rhythm to it. Looks like there is a shimmery thread embedded in it. 

What is the size of the stole? Can you post the pattern stitch which is hard to see in the pics--if you remember it? Like it a lot. Lacey and warm--Good combination.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, glad to see that you're home again. Hope you get a chance to get all rested up. That is a beautiful stole you knit for your mom. 

Caryn, I love those pumpkin hats. So cute, and the children too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, I, too, love those pumpkin hats. And the children. They both look like fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that was a lovely posting. A gorgeous shawl and a wonderful memory. Thank you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> Whew! I was a way for a few days, and now have caught up with the group... I'm not even going to try to post replies and admirations... there are so many lovely Ashton starts, I wouldn't know where to begin!! I did manage to knit three baby/toddler pumpkin hats on the trip... Vermont to New Jersey and back... so I'll post a photo of two of those, just for laughs!


Those are so cute, both hats and the cuties wearing them. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Welcome home, Sue! I'm glad you found your lovely scarf and brought it home to share with your family!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are so cute, both hats and the cuties wearing them. :thumbup:


I know... They are really fun kids, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> It seems ages since I have been posting here...this shawl/stole that I knit for my mother about twenty years ago...


Welcome back, Sue.
Nice shawl - I believe that I have an afghan pattern similar to this.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> ...I did manage to knit three baby/toddler pumpkin hats on the trip...


Such cute hats. The kids are cute, too, but that goes without saying.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It seems ages since I have been posting here, but life has been busy these past three weeks since my mother passed away. I am hoping to start posting more regularly once again.
> 
> We got back home late Thursday evening and I am still trying to catch up on sleep and everything else. All four girls and their families came by to welcome us home and to share memories of my mother. I had brought her jewellery and some of her scarves back with me and let my daughters pick out what they wanted to have.
> Amongst the things i brought home with was this shawl/stole that I knit for my mother about twenty years ago. I admired a shawl that a lady at my church was knitting and she wrote the pattern out for me. I'm not sure, but it may have been one that she designed herself. It just takes up a few lines on a index card. I knit it in an acrylic baby yarn. I intend to keep it and hopefully will pass it on down to one of my girls.
> ...


What a wonderful memory to bring back with you. It's a lovely pattern.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Whew! I was a way for a few days, and now have caught up with the group... I'm not even going to try to post replies and admirations... there are so many lovely Ashton starts, I wouldn't know where to begin!! I did manage to knit three baby/toddler pumpkin hats on the trip... Vermont to New Jersey and back... so I'll post a photo of two of those, just for laughs!


Wonderful hats and wonderful children!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

VermontMary--those hats are adorable. I have seen this pattern and thought it was a bit too kitsy but they look so charming on those children. Will have to redo my thinking about it. You did a great job with them. Glad you back with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue, that was a lovely posting. A gorgeous shawl and a wonderful memory. Thank you.


Could not put my thoughts better- so ditto to Norma's post.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Finally finished with helping DH with his huge project and back to knitting my Ashton.  I'm halfway through the 4th repeat of chart 2. I was able to get my beads today so now will be ready with them when I get to the border charts. I'm having fun with this project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> ...I'm halfway through the 4th repeat of chart 2. ...


So pretty!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks, Jane. I'm enjoying how it's looking so far.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Cute pumpkins and the little ones wearing them!

Beautiful Ashtons! 

I am off to knit. Have a nice evening, all!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Welcome home Sue... I love the shawl you knitted for your Mom.. I am so glad you were able to have it! What a great comfort shawl for you now 

Caryn those are adorable.. I have seen them but they never drew my interest... they just needed the right models and knitter


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally finished with helping DH with his huge project and back to knitting my Ashton.  I'm halfway through the 4th repeat of chart 2. I was able to get my beads today so now will be ready with them when I get to the border charts. I'm having fun with this project.


That is beautiful Miss Pam.. I love the pink! I see you got the stitch markers to work for you...

I am almost done with repeat 5 then on to 2a  it is coming along nicely the yarn is very nice to work with... I am just repeating the stitch's back in my head when I purl back its my only way to make sure my YO's and Decreases are in the right spot...LOL I think my biggest problem is so much is going on around me... Tomorrow when the house is quiet I will get more done and enjoy it more


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful Miss Pam.. I love the pink! I see you got the stitch markers to work for you...
> 
> I am almost done with repeat 5 then on to 2a  it is coming along nicely the yarn is very nice to work with... I am just repeating the stitch's back in my head when I purl back its my only way to make sure my YO's and Decreases are in the right spot...LOL I think my biggest problem is so much is going on around me... Tomorrow when the house is quiet I will get more done and enjoy it more


Thanks, Ronie. Stitch markers are my friend. They definitely help keep me sane when knitting lace!  I hope to be onto chart 2a by tonight. You're making good progress in spite of all the activity around you!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'll have to work with that Pineapple shawl JPG image...looks like it is a series of chains and double crochets in a circular start.

Looking at a Cable station Knit and Crochet show - instead of knitting front and back (thumb section of glove?) why not slip your working needle in like you were drawing for a cable cast on (leave this loop on the working needle) and knit through the loop you temporarily worked around. Maybe a total of 1, 1 (1,1,1), (or an even 2 each)...odd number of stitches expected for thumb gusset.

You have to increase anyway...then the next row knit plain. This cast-on method of increasing would not have the purl-like bumps that the knit front and back will.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Pam, Love your beginning. Pink is not my favorite, but I love your colorway.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tamarque.

The size of the shawl was 54" for the knitted part, plus 22" for the fringe.Yes, there was a silvery thread in it.

Here is the pattern:

6-8 skeins baby fingering yarn (1 3/4 oz per skein)
#5 needles

Cast on 135 sts, k 6 rows (3 ridges)
Pattern row 1. K 2 tog, K2, yo,K1, yo, K2, K 2tog
Pattern row 2. Purl
Repeat 5 more times
K 6 rows 
(Complete pattern = 18 rows)
Repeat, ending with 6 rows, after completing 24-26 patterns repeats, depending how long you want it.
Fringe - cut yarn (8 strands) 22" to 24" lengths. You will need at least 15 groups per end.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--Welcome back. Dealing with such a loss and with the long distance required to deal with it, must have taken a great deal of energy and emotions.
> That stole has such a nice rhythm to it. Looks like there is a shimmery thread embedded in it.
> 
> What is the size of the stole? Can you post the pattern stitch which is hard to see in the pics--if you remember it? Like it a lot. Lacey and warm--Good combination.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Pam, Love your beginning. Pink is not my favorite, but I love your colorway.


Thanks. It's actually more salmon than pink--photo just makes it look pink. I'm liking the way it's knitting up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your Mum's shawl pattern, Sue. It is saved for the future.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Sue, beautiful stole that you knitted for your Mum, wonderful memories &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome back Sue. What a nice memento of you and your mum. <3


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Tamarque.
> 
> The size of the shawl was 54" for the knitted part, plus 22" for the fringe.Yes, there was a silvery thread in it.
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue. Such a simple pattern but so effective and quietly dramatic in a large project. Interesting how white can add such drama to a project like this. Another one with such simplicity that uses white to dramatically is the wedding shawl from PurlSo comes to mind in particular. Yours will stick with me. Thanx again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--your Ashton is coming along so nicely. Wish I could see the salmon color way accurately. Like that color

Ronie--I think it was you that liked the LB Bon Bon yarn? Did you have any difficulty working with it. I did a little thingy this afternoon and found it splitty and hard to get a crochet hook into the loops. Was wondering if you had a similar problem or maybe you used it differently. I used it as a single thread, not a carry along.

Gosh, the loss of daylight has made me feel like it is 2 hours later than it is now. Too depressing--need my light. Day finally got sunny but so windy--almost frigid outside so not much outside activity today. SAD is coming.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'll have to work with that Pineapple shawl JPG image...looks like it is a series of chains and double crochets in a circular start.
> 
> Looking at a Cable station Knit and Crochet show - instead of knitting front and back (thumb section of glove?) why not slip your working needle in like you were drawing for a cable cast on (leave this loop on the working needle) and knit through the loop you temporarily worked around. Maybe a total of 1, 1 (1,1,1), (or an even 2 each)...odd number of stitches expected for thumb gusset.
> 
> You have to increase anyway...then the next row knit plain. This cast-on method of increasing would not have the purl-like bumps that the knit front and back will.


Almost forgot your interesting post here. I think your idea for doing an increase sounds intriguing. Will have to give it a try.
Creative thinking at work. Is that what a long rest does for you (Smile).


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Pam--your Ashton. Wish I could see the salmon color way accurately. Like that color
> 
> Ronie--I think it was you that liked the LB Bon Bon yarn? Did you have any difficulty working with it. I did a little thingy this afternoon and found it splitty and hard to get a crochet hook into the loops. Was wondering if you had a similar problem or maybe you used it differently. I used it as a single thread, not a carry along.
> 
> Gosh, the loss of daylight has made me feel like it is 2 hours later than it is now. Too depressing--need my light. Day finally got sunny but so windy--almost frigid outside so not much outside activity today. SAD is coming.


Thank you. Here's a link to knit picks site which may show the colorway better. http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Stroll_Tonal_Sock_Yarn__D5420134.html. Mine is the Queen Anne colorway.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

I am finally casting on for the Ashton. If I wasn't so determined to do one of Dee's shawls, I would have put it off again. Things have been so busy here yet. I will attach a picture of my yarn so that I am committed. 

Lots of interesting life happenings here, some sad, some glad and some mad. I can relate to all of it on all points posted. I am too far behind to tie to specie posts. Just know I cried with you, laughed with you, growled with anger with you&#128522;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I am finally casting on for the Ashton. If I wasn't so determined to do one of Dee's shawls, I would have put it off again. Things have been so busy here yet. I will attach a picture of my yarn so that I am committed.
> 
> Lots of interesting life happenings here, some sad, some glad and some mad. I can relate to all of it on all points posted. I am too far behind to tie to specie posts. Just know I cried with you, laughed with you, growled with anger with you😊


I really like your yarn choice. Can't wait to see it knit up.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is good to hear from you, Jan. Your yarn looks like it will work up beautifully for the Ashton. We can't wait to see it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> I am finally casting on for the Ashton. ...


That yarn looks lovely. What weight is it?


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally finished with helping DH with his huge project and back to knitting my Ashton.  I'm halfway through the 4th repeat of chart 2. I was able to get my beads today so now will be ready with them when I get to the border charts. I'm having fun with this project.


Pretty colorway and the beads look like a good match.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally finished with helping DH with his huge project and back to knitting my Ashton.  I'm having fun with this project.


I am not surprised you are enjoying knitting your Ashton, it is beautiful. It is such a pretty color, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, that is a very interesting looking yarn. I am looking forward to seeing it knitted up. It is good to hear that you are joining in. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I found a little mistake 3 rows back. I tried to fix it, but no luck so I ripped it off the needle. Sorted it out and off I go again. The mistake was not that noticeable, but I knew it was there. &#128158;


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Almost forgot your interesting post here. I think your idea for doing an increase sounds intriguing. Will have to give it a try.
> Creative thinking at work. Is that what a long rest does for you (Smile).


I wear a 9.5 ring....and most of you have seen my hands in the few posts I have. I want to do gloves...but have held off starting another set. If any have roughly the same size hands...post an attachment for the number of stitches for either a fingerless or glove pattern. I think the fingerless won't have the separation for the fingers, just the thumb. May keep my hands from aching when the front door to our apartment is opened this Winter.

Planning a few projects in advance, computer or hand-craft has kept me from expensive problems. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I wear a 9.5 ring....and most of you have seen my hands in the few posts I have. I want to do gloves...but have held off starting another set. If any have roughly the same size hands...post an attachment for the number of stitches for either a fingerless or glove pattern. I think the fingerless won't have the separation for the fingers, just the thumb. May keep my hands from aching when the front door to our apartment is opened this Winter.
> 
> Planning a few projects in advance, computer or hand-craft has kept me from expensive problems. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I have absolutely no idea what my ring size is, but when I am making gloves, fingered or fingerless- I start with 40 stitches, DK or Worsted on 3.5 to 3.75mm for the rib, 4mm for the stocking stitch or what ever your pattern is, increase for the thumb after about 1/2 inch, to 14 stitches which then go on scrap yarn, work up the palm to height of the base of your index finger, and do the math to end up with 10 to 14 stitches per finger (I like a slight finger to keep the mitt in place) and 16 -17 stitches for the thumb, when it comes to that. remembering to cast on two stitches between fingers, and pick up from those cast on, as you work the neighbour. (hope that makes sense!)


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have absolutely no idea what my ring size is, but when I am making gloves, fingered or fingerless- I start with 40 stitches, DK or Worsted on 3.5 to 3.75mm for the rib, 4mm for the stocking stitch or what ever your pattern is, increase for the thumb after about 1/2 inch, to 14 stitches which then go on scrap yarn, work up the palm to height of the base of your index finger, and do the math to end up with 10 to 14 stitches per finger (I like a slight finger to keep the mitt in place) and 16 -17 stitches for the thumb, when it comes to that. remembering to cast on two stitches between fingers, and pick up from those cast on, as you work the neighbour. (hope that makes sense!)


What about doing each finger and kitchener joining to the palm section? Or am I just driving myself crazy??


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--Mitts are simple to size. Take the circumference measurement around the knuckles of your hand and subtract 1/2" depending on how snug your like your mitts. Multiply this dimension by your stitch gauge. Work the cuff as long as you like and begin palm pattern adding 1 or 2 stitches at beginning of palm and work about 1" before beginning the thumb gusset. Similar to Julie, I increase to about 15 st, depending on the wt of the yarn being used. Work to palm to first knuckle or longer for mitts as per you liking. If doing fingers or finger stubs, work palm to base of fingers and divide for fingers. 

I usually will find some free basic patterns online to give me a general sense of how an items is constructed in knitting or crochet and then apply the principles used. Knitty.com has good patterns or AllFreeKnitting are 2 sources that come to mind quickly. But Ravelry is another place to look. Problem with Ravelry it becomes an obsession for me and I spend way too much time ogling other's work and looking for patterns.

Doing the fingers separately and grafting them on sounds a bit draconian and crazy making to me. I would instead get or make some very short dpn needles (3 or 4") for working them more comfortably. I found some shorties online on Ravelry a few yrs ago. A woman who cut down metal needles and resharpened.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam--love the color way. Have used similar ones by different companies. Very warm and sunny feeling.

Jan--your yarn also looks great. Think I found it online and it has such a quiet vibrancy to it.

Ros--appreciate your frustration in dealing with that mistake. We need to do a discussion on how to fix mistakes w/o having to do so much frogging. At least you know where you can grumble in good company.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jan, looking forward to seeing your Ashton knitted up. Love your yarn. Is that Dream In Color I see?

Ros, so sorry about the frogging. It certainly is frustrating. Do you use lifelines? I always seem to end up frogging several times with a new pattern. I look at it as a learning curve. It seems to help me to learn the pattern. At least that is what I tell myself. 

Kaixixang, here is a fingerless mitt pattern that I used for my son in law. My DD loved them also. They fit her too. He has extra, extra large hands. So maybe you could try the medium if you like the pattern. There is no thumb, just a slit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hand-tastic-unisex-wrist-warmers

Tanya, you mean I'm not the only one to get lost on Ravelry?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, glad you are back and have that beautiful afghan to save and bring back good memories of your mom. Thanks for the pattern as well.

Mary, those little pumpkin hats are so very cute, as well as the happy little munchkins they are on. I see that some have given me credit for them- but no, I can only wish I had done them

Pam, your Ashton is looking great. I was on the 6 th repeat of chart 2, but had to rip back AGAIN because the yo's are not in the right place. So mine is in time out right now and I will have to figure out where I went wrong!

Jan, your yarn is a very pretty color way. Are those sequins in it?

Tanya, this time switching really messes with my rhythms as well. It does take a couple of days to adjust.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--appreciate your frustration in dealing with that mistake. We need to do a discussion on how to fix mistakes w/o having to do so much frogging. At least you know where you can grumble in good company.


Thank you, I really appreciate that 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

[quote=eshlemania,

Ros, so sorry about the frogging. It certainly is frustrating. Do you use lifelines? I always seem to end up frogging several times with a new pattern. I look at it as a learning curve. It seems to help me to learn the pattern. At least that is what I tell myself. 

No I don't use lifelines, I agree we are just learning the pattern. I could see where I made the mistake and this red cashmere is just so gorgeous, I couldn't leave it in (mind you I would have frogged it whatever yarn I was using) but ohhhh so many stitches and yarn overs. I'm making the large size and I'm on the last repeat of chart 3. The cashmere is knitting up so beautifully, that if I walk past the lounge room, I have to go in and just look at it. For my 1st attempt at something like this I'm very happy with it. &#128512;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Whew! I was a way for a few days, and now have caught up with the group... I'm not even going to try to post replies and admirations... there are so many lovely Ashton starts, I wouldn't know where to begin!! I did manage to knit three baby/toddler pumpkin hats on the trip... Vermont to New Jersey and back... so I'll post a photo of two of those, just for laughs!


Beautiful children in their beautiful hats 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! I hope you all enjoyed your extra hour of sleep.. or did you do like me and wake up anyway and not be able to get back to sleep?? LOL I could always use a little extra time in the mornings  

I expect to be on the 3rd chart of the Ashton today... I have put it on a longer circular to make sure there are no visible mistakes.. this is getting quite large since I am using sport weight yarn.. I know that it will be warm and large enough so that if my GD wants to just snuggle under it while on the computer or watching tv it will be fine.. she may want to wear it to a dance or Church I won't know until after February..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD, it is very frustrating to have to frog but I can quite undrstand you wanting to as your yarn is soooo lovely.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What about doing each finger and kitchener joining to the palm section? Or am I just driving myself crazy??


I agree with Tanya that would be rather overkill! I just work with my shortest dpn's nothing special about them, when you are happy with that technique. Alternatively devotees of the magic loop would work that way.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

In answer to the yarn questions - it is Dream yarn, Starry type and colowrway of Good Luck Jade. It has a strand of silver running through it so I wont use beads like I thought.

KX, Daylily Dawn did a glove workshop on one of Shirley workshops. Maybe it is worth a read to find a couple of hints..

Happy knitting All!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> RosD, it is very frustrating to have to frog but I can quite undrstand you wanting to as your yarn is soooo lovely.


I feel like I'm spoiling myself by using this yarn. I'm thinking I might give this one to my daughter Rachel for her 7 year kidney transplant anniversary which is coming up soon💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD, you can spoil yourself sometimes! I can understand that you may want to your daughter. In fact, both of you need spoiling :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I feel like I'm spoiling myself by using this yarn. I'm thinking I might give this one to my daughter Rachel for her 7 year kidney transplant anniversary which is coming up soon💞


What a special way to celebrate!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, there is nothing so joyous as knitting with a yarn that you have to stop and look at every time you walk by it!  I am sure your DD will love it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...The mistake was not that noticeable, but I knew it was there.


Good thing that you spotted it before you got too far along. I know how you feel about having to fix it - because that would be all that you'd see every time that you looked at it even though no one else would even notice it.
I kind of got stalled on mine. I had company for the last 4 days. They just left so I am thinking that I might take a deserved break & work on my Ashton.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> RosD, you can spoil yourself sometimes! I can understand that you may want to your daughter. In fact, both of you need spoiling :thumbup:


Thank you, I think that's a great excuse to visit the yarn shop. Ohhhh darn or is that ohhhhhhh yarn? 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> What a special way to celebrate!


Thank you 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, there is nothing so joyous as knitting with a yarn that you have to stop and look at every time you walk by it!  I am sure your DD will love it.


Thank you, Rachel loves red and it feels so luxurious 💞 I think it will be a nice surprise for her 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good thing that you spotted it before you got too far along. I know how you feel about having to fix it - because that would be all that you'd see every time that you looked at it even though no one else would even notice it.
> I kind of got stalled on mine. I had company for the last 4 days. They just left so I am thinking that I might take a deserved break & work on my Ashton.


I would know the mistake was there and to me it would be like a flashing neon light saying fix me, fix me or else!!!!
I bet you are looking forward to relaxing and doing some more of your beautiful Ashton. 😃


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you, I think that's a great excuse to visit the yarn shop. Ohhhh darn or is that ohhhhhhh yarn? 😀


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Sue...........
> 
> Tanya, this time switching really messes with my rhythms as well. It does take a couple of days to adjust.


Yep--about 180 days!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yep--about 180 days!


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Pretty colorway and the beads look like a good match.


Thank you. I think the beads I got should work well.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am not surprised you are enjoying knitting your Ashton, it is beautiful. It is such a pretty color, too.


Thanks. I made it through row 8 of chart 2 last night, so shuold hopefully be able to get into 2a today, although I'm going to be watching a young friend's children while she and her husband go to teacher conferences for the older two this afternoon so may have too many distractions to work on it while I'm at their home. Will take it with me and see how it goes.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I feel like I'm spoiling myself by using this yarn. I'm thinking I might give this one to my daughter Rachel for her 7 year kidney transplant anniversary which is coming up soon💞


YAY!!! she's doing well I hope.. my daughter was born with 3 kidney's they removed 2 and she just turned 39!!! I hope your daughter has continued success


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> YAY!!! she's doing well I hope.. my daughter was born with 3 kidney's they removed 2 and she just turned 39!!! I hope your daughter has continued success


Thank you Ronie, yes Rachel is doing really well, she has just turned 41. I hope your daughter has continued good health also.💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... my daughter was born with 3 kidney's they removed 2 and she just turned 39!!!...


Wow - I'd never heard of anything like that before. Glad to hear everything is fine now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I feel like I'm spoiling myself by using this yarn. I'm thinking I might give this one to my daughter Rachel for her 7 year kidney transplant anniversary which is coming up soon💞


What a lovely gift for your daughter - for such a memorable occasion! You aren't spoiling yourself when it is such a special project.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> What a lovely gift for your daughter - for such a memorable occasion! You aren't spoiling yourself when it is such a special project.


Thank you Jane, I still feel like I'm the lucky one. My hubby Pete (Rachel's stepdad) said right from the start when we heard Rachel had end stage kidney disease that "he didn't give her life but he could give it back to her" and he did. How do you thank someone for giving you back your daughter's health? He's a very special guy 💞


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I still feel like I'm the lucky one. My hubby Pete (Rachel's stepdad) said right from the start when we heard Rachel had end stage kidney disease that "he didn't give her life but he could give it back to her" and he did. How do you thank someone for giving you back your daughter's health? He's a very special guy 💞


WOW! what a special man you have. I wish health and happiness for your daughter.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I still feel like I'm the lucky one. My hubby Pete (Rachel's stepdad) said right from the start when we heard Rachel had end stage kidney disease that "he didn't give her life but he could give it back to her" and he did. How do you thank someone for giving you back your daughter's health? He's a very special guy 💞


Wow. What a wonderful story and a very special man! Beautiful photos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Patsy Ruth said:


> WOW! what a special man you have. I wish health and happiness for your daughter.


Thank you so much Patsy, she now has three stepdaughters of her own 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow. What a wonderful story and a very special man! Beautiful photos!


Thank you Miss Pam, yes I like him a lot 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, I still feel like I'm the lucky one. My hubby Pete (Rachel's stepdad) said right from the start when we heard Rachel had end stage kidney disease that "he didn't give her life but he could give it back to her" and he did. How do you thank someone for giving you back your daughter's health? He's a very special guy 💞


Your story has made my day. Beautiful photos and a beautiful man. Thank you so much for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... I still feel like I'm the lucky one. ...


As Miss Pam says, that is such a wonderful story.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Your story has made my day. Beautiful photos and a beautiful man. Thank you so much for sharing :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern, I feel like part of a very big family of KP friends, you are all so special and I love it here 💞 Ros


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> As Miss Pam says, that is such a wonderful story.


Thank you so much Jane 💞 Ros


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your story, Ros. It is quite a story! I am very happy for you and your family that your DH shared this gift of life.

Were the two extra kidney's that you daughter had viable for transplant, Roni? Wow, that is really quite a story also.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for sharing your story, Ros. It is quite a story! I am very happy for you and your family that your DH shared this gift of life.
> 
> Were the two extra kidney's that you daughter had viable for transplant, Roni? Wow, that is really quite a story also.


Thank you so much jangmb 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your story has made my day. Beautiful photos and a beautiful man. Thank you so much for sharing :thumbup:


And now she has girls of her own. :thumbup:

Ronie, is this the daughter that recently visited? You would never know she had that to deal with!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your story has made my day. Beautiful photos and a beautiful man. Thank you so much for sharing :thumbup:


Absolutely!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Miss Pam, yes I like him a lot 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your daughter has continued good health since her transplant RosD. And that you have such a great hubby. 

I am on repeat 4 of chart 2 of my Ashton. So far no major 'design elements'.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yep--about 180 days!


I always wonder why they bother! I don't know anyone who likes switching .
:lol: :lol:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lovely, happy story RosD and beautiful pictures. Your daughter is sure to love that shawl!

Doing good Ronie and Melanie!!


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Your story has made my day. Beautiful photos and a beautiful man. Thank you so much for sharing :thumbup:


I feel the same.
My God continue to bless each of you.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thank you for sharing your story, Ros. It is quite a story! I am very happy for you and your family that your DH shared this gift of life.
> 
> Were the two extra kidney's that you daughter had viable for transplant, Roni? Wow, that is really quite a story also.


They were poisoning her... for years I was told I was a terrible mother because I let her take baths and play outside in a dress with out a pair of shorts under the dress. She wore undies that is all we use to wear unless we were going to play on the Monkey bars.. LOL also that I didn't change her often enough because she got terrible diaper rash.. I swear that child didn't even get the diaper wet before I was changing her.. but nothing helped... then when I finally got a doctor to listen to me as her temp soared to 104! they did tests and found the problem.. they were stacked on top of each other and were cutting off the flow... so when there was too much for her kidney's to hold they would drain and about kill her each time... I looked at the dr.s and nurses and said .. " Oh I guess I'm not a terrible mother after all" they were speechless She recovered and has had no problems since  We feel lucky that they found out what was going on.. it took until she was 6 though... she was a very sick child up until then..

Ros I am so thrilled you found a man who took her as his own and that she is doing so well... a sick child is so devastating no matter what the age  It sounds like you have a wonderful and loving family


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> And now she has girls of her own. :thumbup:
> 
> Ronie, is this the daughter that recently visited? You would never know she had that to deal with!


Yes she is  we are blessed and each day we know it... life can change in a blink of an eye..


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow Ronie, how horrible that must have been. So glad the problem was found. I dated I guy with three kidneys but they all worked fine.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know whether I am coming or going. I had the time change in England the previous weekend, the flight back with the time differences and then another time change this weekend. At least I slept until about 5 o'clock this morning, so hopefully in another day or so will be back to normal. Just can't concentrate much at present, so will do something, then take a little break and shut my eyes.

Sue



Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! I hope you all enjoyed your extra hour of sleep.. or did you do like me and wake up anyway and not be able to get back to sleep?? LOL I could always use a little extra time in the mornings
> ..


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You should always spoil yourself sometime, but it is a lovely thought to give it to your daughter for such a special occasion.

Sue


RosD said:


> I feel like I'm spoiling myself by using this yarn. I'm thinking I might give this one to my daughter Rachel for her 7 year kidney transplant anniversary which is coming up soon💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> I always wonder why they bother! I don't know anyone who likes switching .
> :lol: :lol:


The politicians do so they have more daylight to play golf. :lol: 
It is a worry here in the winter with kids waiting for the school bus in the dark. Frequently here cougar, bob cat a other animals of prey.

They try to convince us it saves fuel but we only trade using fuel in the evening for using it in the morning and who likes to go to bed while the sun is shining to get up in the dark?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good idea to take a break. I'm expecting my girlfriend and her partner from London in a couple of days, so rushing to get the house cleaned up, especially after having been away. I can't see me getting to Ashton for the foreseeable future, as I have to work on a test knit, and was hoping to finish a shawl for my friend, but just have enough time to get it ready for when she comes. 
Sue



jscaplen said:


> Good thing that you spotted it before you got too far along. I know how you feel about having to fix it - because that would be all that you'd see every time that you looked at it even though no one else would even notice it.
> I kind of got stalled on mine. I had company for the last 4 days. They just left so I am thinking that I might take a deserved break & work on my Ashton.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros/Roni--what incredible stories. I can imagine the amount of strength and energy it took to get thru it with your daughters. So glad for you they are doing well today. Great stories tho to share with us. thanx

Tricia--I believe originally the time change was to accommodate farmers. Then it became part of the culture. The big issue for me is how the world turns--quite literally. Whether we have Day Lite Savings Time in the summer or not, winter time is a darker time for us here in the US and others on the same latitude I imagine. We would have much shorter days during winter no matter how we set the clocks.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...rushing to get the house cleaned up...


That was me last week - really cut into my knitting time! 


> hoping to finish a shawl for my friend, but just have enough time to get it ready for when she comes.


That is your 2nd Holiday Shawl, right? I still haven't decided on a colour for my 2nd one.
I gave my Heart on Fire to one of my visitors before she left - I think it's my all time favourite - so now I want to do another of those.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Oh, Ronie, I just can't imagine how things were for you with your daughter when she was little. Thank God for Mothers is all I can say, we are the best advocates for our little ones, aren't we? I am very happy that you were persistent with medical care for her and managed to save her from permanent damage

Best to you, Sue. You have had a lot to deal with recently so the time changes/jet lag can be tiring.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Finally finished with helping DH with his huge project and back to knitting my Ashton.  I'm halfway through the 4th repeat of chart 2. I was able to get my beads today so now will be ready with them when I get to the border charts. I'm having fun with this project.


I had a chance to page back to review some posts and studied your pic of your Ashton. The color changes of your yarn really makes an interesting slant on the lace pattern, doesn't it Very nice visual effect.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...Best to you, Sue. You have had a lot to deal with recently so the time changes/jet lag can be tiring.


It is much more than the jet lag - it's the back lash of all the emotions that have been in play over the past while.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It seems ages since I have been posting here, but life has been busy these past three weeks since my mother passed away. I am hoping to start posting more regularly once again.
> 
> We got back home late Thursday evening and I am still trying to catch up on sleep and everything else. All four girls and their families came by to welcome us home and to share memories of my mother. I had brought her jewellery and some of her scarves back with me and let my daughters pick out what they wanted to have.
> Amongst the things i brought home with was this shawl/stole that I knit for my mother about twenty years ago. I admired a shawl that a lady at my church was knitting and she wrote the pattern out for me. I'm not sure, but it may have been one that she designed herself. It just takes up a few lines on a index card. I knit it in an acrylic baby yarn. I intend to keep it and hopefully will pass it on down to one of my girls.
> ...


You made a very lovely shawl for your Mother, it's very nice that you have it back. This will be a nice way to remember her.

I was paging back to find the link for the Ashton's posted today or yesterday (?) and did not find it back. Was it Tamarque who brought it up? I will try again later.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I don't think I would do much more than sit in a corner until I got my balance back!! I have a few busy weeks and I'm wiped out... its nice that you have some knitting to sit and relax with  I hope you have a wonderful time with your company 

Thank you for the nice comments.. it was a hard time.. but behind us! I counted on my faith to get us through it.. I never had a doubt


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Sue I don't think I would do much more than sit in a corner until I got my balance back!! I have a few busy weeks and I'm wiped out... its nice that you have some knitting to sit and relax with  I hope you have a wonderful time with your company


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you Normaedern, I feel like part of a very big family of KP friends, you are all so special and I love it here 💞 Ros


Very well said and my sentiments exactly. 
You are a lucky woman Ros to have such a good man standing at your side.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm getting within a decade of missing my parents...just not in a hurry to arrive.

I have the following saved on THIS hard drive for fingerless/original gloves:
Align Mitts
Voyager Fingerless Mitts
Broderie gloves
Owl Arm Warmers
String Gloves Pattern
and an article on Thumb Gussets

I only lacked the Worsted weight download from DaylilyDawn. Just thanked her via PM.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

You have had a lot to deal with, Sue. I hope you can take some time for yourself in the busyness that is coming. Take care.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Sue I don't think I would do much more than sit in a corner until I got my balance back!! I have a few busy weeks and I'm wiped out... its nice that you have some knitting to sit and relax with  I hope you have a wonderful time with your company
> 
> Thank you for the nice comments.. it was a hard time.. but behind us! I counted on my faith to get us through it.. I never had a doubt


 :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I had a chance to page back to review some posts and studied your pic of your Ashton. The color changes of your yarn really makes an interesting slant on the lace pattern, doesn't it Very nice visual effect.


It's going to be interesting to see how it looks after it's blocked. I haven't knitted a shawl with yarn this variegated, so wasn't sure it would work, but I'm liking it so far. Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is much more than the jet lag - it's the back lash of all the emotions that have been in play over the past while.


I completely agree with that. A lot to deal with in a short time.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, that is a very sad story. People's minds seem to run on train tracks sometimes and won't move from the original notion :thumbdown: 
I am so sorry she had to suffer so much but I am so pleased she is better now. It must have bee bad for you to be branded "a bad mother". I am glad you told them so :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It is much more than the jet lag - it's the back lash of all the emotions that have been in play over the past while.


{{{{Hugs}}}} Remember to give yourself space!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--going thru the loss and traveling and the amount of time that you were so stressed with worry, two trips abroad, etc----give yourself some time. Come back into your daily life slowly. It is an adjustment. Last year I had 3 big losses of people and my cat (another living being). It really shook up my life and it took time to absorb the loss, with whatever else goes with it. But you have family around you for support and that is the best. Knitting will help reground you again. Peace


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Roni--I do understand what you went thru with the medical profession giving you such a nasty, judgmental label. For me, it reads like entitlement, yours, that kept you going. I have been thru life experiences where I was horribly put down and people couldn't understand how I 'tolerated' it. It wasn't toleration. It was a core sense of entitlement in me that it was my right to be where and who I was and that no one could challenge that. It was my sense of rightness in what I was doing and where I needed to go. I think this is what gets us thru. You refer to your faith, but I hear that you used it to know that you were right in pushing thru for the care and help your daughter needed. To understand this is a deep life learning experience that makes us so much stronger. You were the fierce mother lion as you needed to be.

Parenthetically, I find it amazing how the medical industry always blames you, the victim, when they have no answers for what confronts them. Very nasty business in my book.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, it is. I think I am just a little past halfway. So, you gave away your Heartbon Fire, me too to a jazzercise buddy. The trouble is there is so little time to get them all done.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> That is your 2nd Holiday Shawl, right? I still haven't decided on a colour for my 2nd one.
> I gave my Heart on Fire to one of my visitors before she left - I think it's my all time favourite - so now I want to do another of those.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's probably true. I'm trying to relax as much as possible.
Sue



jscaplen said:


> It is much more than the jet lag - it's the back lash of all the emotions that have been in play over the past while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I'm trying to relax as much as possible.


Good plan


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, you are in our hearts and prayers. Hugs!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! Well our Autumn weather is back.. LOL that is the way it is here.. a week of storms then a week of sun... yesterday was warm with rain and wind!! we just sit back and enjoy 

I hope everyones week is going as planned... I have stopped making plans, I was all set to sit and knit for a few hours.. then the phone started ringing.. I'd turn it off but if my family was trying to get in touch with me they would be very upset! Hubby would come home and check on me.. LOL and boy would I be in trouble.. so I did what I could.. and then a little after all had gone to bed...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Far from lace but seasonally in

http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/06/starburst-mitts.html

intriguing pattern using short rows and lots of color. think many will also like the idea of them

found on AllFreeKnitting

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Knit-Fingerless-Gloves/Starburst-Mitts/ml/1/?utm_source=ppl-newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=allfreeknitting20141104


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ooo, Tanya, I like those mitts!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...intriguing pattern using short rows and lots of color...


Neat


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Interesting!

Sue


tamarque said:


> Far from lace but seasonally in
> 
> http://knitting-and-so-on.blogspot.ch/2014/06/starburst-mitts.html
> 
> ...


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are really pretty fingerless gloves... And they look like they're fun to knit!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, to everyone's comments. Think I will try one with some higher end yarns. Am looking up some recycled cashmere, or maybe a cash/silk/merino blend. Have some delicious alpaca, dk wt, too in the stash in natural mixed colors and some dyed camel tan. If I can find some white, it may be a good combo. What do you think?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

So. Did you know that if you repeat a row on one of the charts for the Ashton the stitches don't line up like they are supposed to?  No wonder I only got one row done last night! Jiminy!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Those are really pretty fingerless gloves... And they look like they're fun to knit!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> So. Did you know that if you repeat a row on one of the charts for the Ashton the stitches don't line up like they are supposed to? ...


Funny about that, huh?


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> So. Did you know that if you repeat a row on one of the charts for the Ashton the stitches don't line up like they are supposed to?  No wonder I only got one row done last night! Jiminy!


It had me a little confused but I finally figured it out before tinking back the entire row.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I had to tink last night. I knitted half a row from the wrong chart.

Duh :roll:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Live and learn.  It is nice to know I'm not the only one that gets distracted.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> So. Did you know that if you repeat a row on one of the charts for the Ashton the stitches don't line up like they are supposed to?  No wonder I only got one row done last night! Jiminy!


Please know that the loud guffaws you hear coming from West of you is not "at you", only been there, done that. LOL LOL


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Please know that the loud guffaws you hear coming from West of you is not "at you", only been there, done that. LOL LOL


I wondered what that sound was!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

LOL Toni!! nope I don't suppose they would line up..  but isn't it wonderful that you can read those stitches and figured it out!! I think that was the biggest 'Ahhhh' moment for me when I was learning to knit... 
I'm glad your back on the right row again... 

Tanya I love those... it is one of those patterns that are made for our variegated yarns everyone loves.. but they don't look as nice knitted up as they do in the skein LOL These have so many angles that it works great for those yarns.. 

I am getting ready to start chart 3 I think I have a few rows of 2a left.. this is getting larger and larger I may be getting ahead of my self thinking I will get to chart 3..LOL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> It had me a little confused but I finally figured it out before tinking back the entire row.


For me that didn't work. Was just a few stitches from the end of a row, telephone rang. So I carefully laid down my knitting to answer Another POLITICAL call.  When I picked up my knitting 3 stitches had slipped off, right where the k2tog/ssk, yo stitches are and dropped at least 3 rows.

To get it fixed I caught the running stitches then tinked back to a place where I could repair it.

I let the answering machine answer the phone! I was getting 5-10 political calls a day. 3 days before election (today) I started getting calls telling me I had not voted yet! I feel privacy has been invaded.

Those starburst mitts are cute. I can see using variegated yarn or leftover pieces (except for all those ends).


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> For me that didn't work. Was just a few stitches from the end of a row, telephone rang. So I carefully laid down my knitting to answer Another POLITICAL call. When I picked up my knitting 3 stitches had slipped off, right where the k2tog/ssk, yo stitches are and dropped at least 3 rows.
> 
> Those starburst mitts are cute. I can see using variegated yarn or leftover pieces (except for all those ends).


I am glad you are back on track with the Ashton, Tricia. That feels so good. And, YES, Ronie, it is WONDERFUL to be able to read those stitches now. It blew me away when I first realized that I had gotten to that point that I could really "read" my knitting. I hadn't even imagined that could be possible prior to that. Pretty fun. 

I'm thinking some variegated for those mitts. They look like too much fun to pass up....another addition to the Knitting Bucket List.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...It blew me away when I first realized that I had gotten to that point that I could really "read" my knitting....


It is a whole different type of literacy.
Makes us multilingual.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is a whole different type of literacy.
> Makes us multilingual.


 It does, doesn't it?  We do like playing with languages here at our house. We're not very good at any of them, but do appreciate them. :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> It is a whole different type of literacy.
> Makes us multilingual.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Yes, it really is a different language. I love when I get to the point of being able to read exactly where I am in a pattern and can recognize a mistake quickly And the pattern flows so much more easily when I get to that point. It feels like the yarn, the pattern and my brain have all joined forces together and become friends.

BTW, check the second link under the one for the mitts I sent. At the bottom of the AllFreeKnitting page there are a few other offset patterns that will tickle your fancies.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Yes, it really is a different language. I love when I get to the point of being able to read exactly where I am in a pattern and can recognize a mistake quickly And the pattern flows so much more easily when I get to that point. It feels like the yarn, the pattern and my brain have all joined forces together and become friends.


That is a very good way to put it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I saw those Tanya I like the spiral ones!! and the spiderweb ones.. I should give them a try I have never made any...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is a whole different type of literacy.
> Makes us multilingual.


I love that!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> For me that didn't work. Was just a few stitches from the end of a row, telephone rang. So I carefully laid down my knitting to answer Another POLITICAL call. When I picked up my knitting 3 stitches had slipped off, right where the k2tog/ssk, yo stitches are and dropped at least 3 rows.
> 
> To get it fixed I caught the running stitches then tinked back to a place where I could repair it.
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry!!! I dropped stitches there yesterday when one of those phone calls came in... I got them picked up and sorted out but what a pain... Hubby just say's if you don't know the Caller ID then let the machine answer it.. but my problem is I forget about the phone until it rings and I have to get up to see who it is..!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Yes, to everyone's comments. Think I will try one with some higher end yarns. Am looking up some recycled cashmere, or maybe a cash/silk/merino blend. Have some delicious alpaca, dk wt, too in the stash in natural mixed colors and some dyed camel tan. If I can find some white, it may be a good combo. What do you think?


I love tans and beiges and creams and whites. Sounds like you will be able to make that pattern look simply stunning!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I was like you for years. Then the marketing calls and political calls and fund raising calls began to increase to the point that about 80% of my calls were these junk calls. Now I don't answer the phone without checking caller ID. It has saved my mental state. If the call is important the answer machine will take it, I will hear the caller and then can pick up the phone. I tell people that I do this and no one has ever been irritated--they all understand.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I love tans and beiges and creams and whites. Sounds like you will be able to make that pattern look simply stunning!


thanx Chris. I really like the combo but my taste in style is pretty simple and was wondering if that combo would be too bland to catch people's attention on the craft table. it is a very creative style of knitting and i love short rows.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> For me that didn't work. Was just a few stitches from the end of a row, telephone rang. So I carefully laid down my knitting to answer Another POLITICAL call. When I picked up my knitting 3 stitches had slipped off, right where the k2tog/ssk, yo stitches are and dropped at least 3 rows.
> 
> To get it fixed I caught the running stitches then tinked back to a place where I could repair it.
> 
> ...


Oh, that's so frustrating! Glad you were able to fix it. And I agree, all those political calls are so irritating and invasive.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is a whole different type of literacy.
> Makes us multilingual.


It does, doesn't it?!! 

I've started chart 3 and have done my first bead row (row 5). This is fun!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I did it!!! After 4 trips to the frog pond, I have finally finished my very first Ashton shawl and I have learnt a lot &#128512;. The photos are not great but I wanted to stretch it out a little before I cut the yarn from the final bind off stitch (looking for any mistakes, I can't see anything obvious so it must be ok) I still have to block it. Another challenge for me&#128158; now I have to read up on how to block it, I don't want to ruin it now &#128158; I will get my hubby or daughter to take a proper photo when it is blocked &#128515;


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Trica,

Do you mind sharing the colors of Mary Maxim Fresh you are using? I just love those colors together and would love to buy some when I am able to. Thank you. How far have you knit? Sorry if you already posted that info.

Thank you again. Revan


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I have finally finished my very first Ashton shawl ...


Congratulations! Looks marvellous. I want to reach out & touch it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--a superb job and done so quickly. That red is a knock out


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ros, you have done a great job. Can't wait to see it blocked.

Sue


RosD said:


> I did it!!! After 4 trips to the frog pond, I have finally finished my very first Ashton shawl and I have learnt a lot 😀. The photos are not great but I wanted to stretch it out a little before I cut the yarn from the final bind off stitch (looking for any mistakes, I can't see anything obvious so it must be ok) I still have to block it. Another challenge for me💞 now I have to read up on how to block it, I don't want to ruin it now 💞 I will get my hubby or daughter to take a proper photo when it is blocked 😃


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Congratulations! Looks marvellous. I want to reach out & touch it!


Thank you so much Jane, it is so soft and fluffy. I think because of the fluff it's hard to get a good pic, hopefully when it's blocked someone else will take a good photo of it. I think I might need some help with blocking it. Do you have any great tips for me or do I get my darling friend Charmaine to do it for me? I know she would if I wanted her too. Charmaine blocks everything 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--a superb job and done so quickly. That red is a knock out


Thank you tamarque, I guess I was so excited about making this one, nothing much got done around here except my Ashton and when it's so soft and a pretty red it just kept calling my name. What could I do? I couldn't be rude and ignore her 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Ros, you have done a great job. Can't wait to see it blocked.
> 
> Sue


Thank you britgirl, I'm hoping I do a good job of blocking. I don't know wether to try and do it myself or ask my darling friend Charmaine who blocks everything 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Ros! The first one done!!! The red is amazing! Have fun wearing it. :thumbup:

Tanya, the colors you have chosen for those mitts will look so elegant together. Have fun!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations, Ros! The first one done!!! The red is amazing! Have fun wearing it. :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, the colors you have chosen for those mitts will look so elegant together. Have fun!!!


Thank you TLL, I'm going to give this one to my daughter for the 7 year anniversary of her kidney transplant which is coming up soon and Rachel loves red💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you tamarque, I guess I was so excited about making this one, nothing much got done around here except my Ashton and when it's so soft and a pretty red it just kept calling my name. What could I do? I couldn't be rude and ignore her 💞


Ros, you were definitely in the zone on this one.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I did it!!! After 4 trips to the frog pond, I have finally finished my very first Ashton shawl and I have learnt a lot 😀. The photos are not great but I wanted to stretch it out a little before I cut the yarn from the final bind off stitch (looking for any mistakes, I can't see anything obvious so it must be ok) I still have to block it. Another challenge for me💞 now I have to read up on how to block it, I don't want to ruin it now 💞 I will get my hubby or daughter to take a proper photo when it is blocked 😃


It's absolutely beautiful! Well done!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> thanx Chris. I really like the combo but my taste in style is pretty simple and was wondering if that combo would be too bland to catch people's attention on the craft table. it is a very creative style of knitting and i love short rows.


I personally think it would be quite attractive. Here's a link to someone's project on Ravelry that is very nice and I think could be useful to copy the way she used 2 different yarns rather than just a very variegated yarn. 
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/LucciolaS/starburst-mitts


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, that is beautiful! Your daughter is going to love it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Do you have any great tips for me...


Dee gives great advice on how to block in the Ashton instructions.


> or do I get my darling friend Charmaine to do it for me?


Perhaps you could get her to guide you but I think that you would feel like the project was all yours if you did it yourself.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> It's absolutely beautiful! Well done!!!


Thank you Miss Pam, it's such a shame that I have some of the yarn left over, so I'm thinking Rachel needs a new red scarf 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you TLL, I'm going to give this one to my daughter for the 7 year anniversary of her kidney transplant which is coming up soon and Rachel loves red💞


That's right! I'm sorry I forgot you were going to do that. What a very special gift for your daughter. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Perhaps you could get her to guide you but I think that you would feel like the project was all yours if you did it yourself.


Thanks Jane, of course I know that you are right and I need to do it myself and after all I did treat myself to a blocking wire kit so please wish me good luck 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Dee does give great blocking instructions. I am sure once you block it you will wonder why you were apprehensive about it.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, of course I know that you are right and I need to do it myself and after all I did treat myself to a blocking wire kit so please wish me good luck 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, that is beautiful! Your daughter is going to love it.


Thank you KittyChris, I think Rachel will love it and it's definitely her colour💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That's right! I'm sorry I forgot you were going to do that. What a very special gift for your daughter. :thumbup:


Thank you TLL 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Miss Pam, it's such a shame that I have some of the yarn left over, so I'm thinking Rachel needs a new red scarf 💞


Great idea!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Dee does give great blocking instructions. I am sure once you block it you will wonder why you were apprehensive about it.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I will give it a go 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Revan said:


> Trica,
> 
> Do you mind sharing the colors of Mary Maxim Fresh you are using? I just love those colors together and would love to buy some when I am able to. Thank you. How far have you knit? Sorry if you already posted that info.
> 
> Thank you again. Revan


Revan,
I am working on chart 3. I have to keep tinking back a section to get the pattern right; usually after I'm about half way across the row. Keep missing something. A yo or the k# after the k2tog. Memory is failing me. It is really bad to finish a row of pattern, purl back, checking pattern and count all the was then find a mistake while working the next pattern row.

The colors are 704 Laguna, 705 cool blue, 706 vivid blue and 707 cool waters.
I like all of the Fresh colors. This is an acrylic with the look and feel of cotton. It has a twist more like crochet thread than yarn.

Has anyone done any of the 10 stitch projects? It looks like a way to use up scraps and small balls of yarn. Maybe not for a shawl but maybe lap robes.??


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...so please wish me good luck 💞


Good luck


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Good luck


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Guess I should explain, for those who do not know what the 10 stitch is. (See my post on previous page)

Projects are made with only 10 stitches on the needles. Start with cast on of 10 stitches, knit in garter stitch for 20 or desired number of rows. Short rows are used to turn a corner and then knit across and pick up a stitch along the edge.

I saw a post last week on kp and some patterns on Ravelry. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#sort=best&query=10 stitch

I wouldn't cut up yarn to make something but could use it to use all those partial skeins and balls of yarn I have left over or that have been donated.

Ohhhh, look what else I found. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zinnia-stitch-markers


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Revan,
> I am working on chart 3. I have to keep tinking back a section to get the pattern right; usually after I'm about half way across the row. Keep missing something. A yo or the k# after the k2tog. Memory is failing me. It is really bad to finish a row of pattern, purl back, checking pattern and count all the was then find a mistake while working the next pattern row.
> 
> The colors are 704 Laguna, 705 cool blue, 706 vivid blue and 707 cool waters.
> ...


Thank you so much for the information, will follow up when am able to buy some in those colors.

Frankie Knits similar on Ravelry has a lot of 10 Stitch patterns. Frankie Knitted ....If you put in 10 Stitch afghan I am sure her patterns will come up. As you know it is free to join if not a member. Someone on KP had done the 10 stitch as well, just recently.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD, absolutely stunning. Beautifully knit and wonderful colour. A gold star for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> RosD, absolutely stunning. Beautifully knit and wonderful colour. A gold star for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> RosD, absolutely stunning. Beautifully knit and wonderful colour. A gold star for you :thumbup: :thumbup:


And one from me too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And one from me too!


Thank you Lurker 2 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD, your Ashton is incredible! Beautiful, color, beautiful yarn, beautiful work! Gold star from me too! I am sure you will do just as great with your blocking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My Knitting Guild is winding up an Ashton KAL that we started in June. Last night, how to block was discussed and also different ways to wear a shawl,and several were on display. I am looking forward to our Christmas luncheon at the beginning of December when everyone is being encouraged to wear theirs. Knowing that about thirty were being knit, I am looking forward to seeing all those Ashtons in one place.
Is there a plan to display the Ashtons done here in a Parade of shawls as with Random Monet? There is something powerful to see everyone's different colours and interpretations in one place.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> RosD, your Ashton is incredible! Beautiful, color, beautiful yarn, beautiful work! Gold star from me too! I am sure you will do just as great with your blocking.


Thank you sisu, I'm hoping I get the blocking right 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, thanks for the link to another starburst mitt. 

Oh, Ros, well done!! The red is outstanding! Excellent stitching. Your blocking will go well. The first time, it makes one a bit apprehensive, but there is really no way that you can permanently mess up a blocking, because you can reblock it if you don't like the way it turned out. You will do well. 

Tricia, thanks for the 10 stitch link. I had not heard of it before, although I have seen some projects.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know this isn't knitted, but I wanted to share one of the things of my mother's that I brought back with me from England. It is a tray with a Jacobean embroidery cloth that she had embroidered. Unfortunately over the years it has sustained some water damage. However, I do not intend disturbing it in any way. I am quite happy just to treasure it the way it is. It was quite challenging packing it for the flight home so the glass wouldn't break, but I am glad to say that it made it alright. I am sure that my father made the frame for it. I also brought home another uncompleted piece with all its embroidery silks. I think I might try and learn about this type of embroidery, so I could try and complete it.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Looks very interesting.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Guess I should explain, for those who do not know what the 10 stitch is. (See my post on previous page)
> 
> Projects are made with only 10 stitches on the needles. Start with cast on of 10 stitches, knit in garter stitch for 20 or desired number of rows. Short rows are used to turn a corner and then knit across and pick up a stitch along the edge.
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, your Mum was a very talented needlewoman. It is beautifully done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I personally think it would be quite attractive. Here's a link to someone's project on Ravelry that is very nice and I think could be useful to copy the way she used 2 different yarns rather than just a very variegated yarn.
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/LucciolaS/starburst-mitts


OOh, Chris--my favorite color combo. Did a pair of mitts couple years back in those colors in a Mirasol merino/silk/bamboo yarn. It was stunning. Thanx for sending


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, of course I know that you are right and I need to do it myself and after all I did treat myself to a blocking wire kit so please wish me good luck 💞


Blocking is really not that big a deal. Used to do this with all the wool sweaters I loved as a teen and never knew this was something special to do. Would hand wash all my sweaters and wool sock and lay them out on towels and block them back into shape. It was not anything I was taught or that anyone spoke about other than that it was a care taking chore needed to be done. You can approach your Ashton with the same relaxed attitude. Just lay out flat and stretch into shape. Today we stick pins in to hold the shape while drying. Adding wires is also not a tricky thing. Just find an easy point for the wire to go thru in the fabric--again fairly simple. The biggest problem I have is keeping my long T pins from poking holes in my wood table. Need to pick up a 2" thick piece of insulation board to prevent this. or need to be careful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Revan said:


> Thank you so much for the information, will follow up when am able to buy some in those colors.
> 
> Frankie Knits similar on Ravelry has a lot of 10 Stitch patterns. Frankie Knitted ....If you put in 10 Stitch afghan I am sure her patterns will come up. As you know it is free to join if not a member. Someone on KP had done the 10 stitch as well, just recently.


Frankie has some great patterns for her 10 st technique. Had saved a few of them which got lost with computer. Thanks for reminding me to go back in and resave.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Guess I should explain, for those who do not know what the 10 stitch is. (See my post on previous page)
> 
> Projects are made with only 10 stitches on the needles. Start with cast on of 10 stitches, knit in garter stitch for 20 or desired number of rows. Short rows are used to turn a corner and then knit across and pick up a stitch along the edge.
> 
> ...


In that first link there is a beautiful one by a Charity Windham (first pic on the page). Also love the mono-color one by a woman named Tiare. It is listed as a Norah Gaughan design. She is great designer. This one looks just too comfortable.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--that tray is a special piece, stains and all. It was all part of the history to save for you and yours. The work on it is so sharp and love the design.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I know this isn't knitted, but I wanted to share one of the things of my mother's that I brought back with me from England. It is a tray with a Jacobean embroidery cloth that she had embroidered. Unfortunately over the years it has sustained some water damage. However, I do not intend disturbing it in any way. I am quite happy just to treasure it the way it is. It was quite challenging packing it for the flight home so the glass wouldn't break, but I am glad to say that it made it alright. I am sure that my father made the frame for it. I also brought home another uncompleted piece with all its embroidery silks. I think I might try and learn about this type of embroidery, so I could try and complete it.
> 
> Sue


It's really beautiful and a wonderful work of art to treasure. A gift from your darling Mum 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Blocking is really not that big a deal. Used to do this with all the wool sweaters I loved as a teen and never knew this was something special to do. Would hand wash all my sweaters and wool sock and lay them out on towels and block them back into shape. It was not anything I was taught or that anyone spoke about other than that it was a care taking chore needed to be done. You can approach your Ashton with the same relaxed attitude. Just lay out flat and stretch into shape. Today we stick pins in to hold the shape while drying. Adding wires is also not a tricky thing. Just find an easy point for the wire to go thru in the fabric--again fairly simple. The biggest problem I have is keeping my long T pins from poking holes in my wood table. Need to pick up a 2" thick piece of insulation board to prevent this. or need to be careful


Thank you, I will do my best 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Out for a day and there are eight pages, whew. Glad to see everyone is busy. Your Ashton is wonderful RosD, great work. I am on chart 2a of mine. I still don't like the color but the pattern is working up nicely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sue, what a wonderful treasure from your parents. It is so beautiful! I am going to guess that it will be pretty easy for you to learn how to embroider like this and finish her other project. Enjoy the process. :thumbup:

It seems like we sure could do an Ashton Parade. It would be great fun to see them all together.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, how wonderful to have some of your Mother's handiwork to honor her memories. It is beautiful!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Out for a day and there are eight pages, whew. Glad to see everyone is busy. Your Ashton is wonderful RosD, great work. I am on chart 2a of mine. I still don't like the color but the pattern is working up nicely.


Thank Miss Melba, did you post a pic of the yarn? I'm trying to find one. Maybe I missed it. What colour is your Ashton?💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OK real quick since there were several pages to read I hope I get to everyone!!! 

Ros that is beautiful!! its wonderful that you love your yarn and that you were able to concentrate completly on you knitting... My family has a way of wanting my attention... LOL and darn they want fed and a clean house too!!! and on top of all of that my boss expects me to show up every day... LOL just being a brat right now.. I am envious of you ability to put so much time into your knitting... 

Tricia I started the 10 Stitch afghan.. it is a good way to use up left overs.. you have to read the notes very closely.. the start is confusing because "turning and picking up the stitches" to get it to start right is not very clear. It has been over a year so I don't remember off the top of my head just what the trick was... I am sure if you read up on her and her blankets it could be there or do a search here on KP it was explained to me and a few others at the same time.. 

Sue that is beautiful.. I have 1 thing my mom made!!! and she never let her hands go idle... I can't believe that I don't have more... I have more of my MIL's stuff and they are beautiful.. she too was very busy with her hands 

I would love to see a parade of Astons.. I am thinking mine will take at least a few more weeks.. I am going to start row 5 of chart 3 today!! I try to not leave me a purl back row for the next day.. this way I don't get turned around..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie, thank you. I guess I'm envious of people still having family at home. My son and two daughters live about 2-3 hours drive from me and I have a daughter living a couple of hours north of Sydney. I spend a lot of time on my own and basically knitting helps me get through the day &#128158;


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Guess I should explain, for those who do not know what the 10 stitch is. (See my post on previous page)
> 
> Projects are made with only 10 stitches on the needles. Start with cast on of 10 stitches, knit in garter stitch for 20 or desired number of rows. Short rows are used to turn a corner and then knit across and pick up a stitch along the edge.
> 
> ...


this is the link to the post about the 10 stitch blanket.. there is a lot of information that will help  
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297005-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ronie, thank you. I guess I'm envious of people still having family at home. My son and two daughters live about 2-3 hours drive from me and I have a daughter living a couple of hours north of Sydney. I spend a lot of time on my own and basically knitting helps me get through the day 💞


Although I have only one child alive- I can really relate to this- my daughter and grandchildren are an hour and a half away by jet, so I seldom get to see them- but knitting keeps my thoughts and emotions together.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Although I have only one child alive- I can really relate to this- my daughter and grandchildren are an hour and a half away by jet, so I seldom get to see them- but knitting keeps my thoughts and emotions together.


It certainly helps, I find I do whatever helps me to get through the day. I miss them all 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, your mum's embroidery is beautiful. The stitches look very well done. I would love to see it close up.  My mother is not crafty, one of the family stories is about her attempt to make baby booties, she kept knitting, and knitting, and knitting. The things were a foot long, lol. She used to make basic mittens though, which we kids frequently put too close to the fireplace, and well, fire and cotton, not a good mix.

RosD - my Ashton is brown and tan, I lean more towards blues, but the yarn was a gift so I am using it for something nice. I always try to use gift yarn


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, your mum's embroidery is beautiful. The stitches look very well done. I would love to see it close up.  My mother is not crafty, one of the family stories is about her attempt to make baby booties, she kept knitting, and knitting, and knitting. The things were a foot long, lol. She used to make basic mittens though, which we kids frequently put too close to the fireplace, and well, fire and cotton, not a good mix.
> 
> RosD - my Ashton is brown and tan, I lean more towards blues, but the yarn was a gift so I am using it for something nice. I always try to use gift yarn


Miss Melba, brown and tan sounds lovely, reminds me of autumn colours, I'm sure it will be beautiful. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Is there a plan to display the Ashtons done here in a Parade of shawls as with Random Monet? ...


I was wondering if I should suggest it. I can certainly create a page for that purpose if we want to do that.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...a tray with a Jacobean embroidery cloth that she had embroidered... I am sure that my father made the frame for it....


That is lovely, Sue, & so nice to have an hierloom that both of your parents contributed to. I can understand why you would be reluctant to disturb it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I know this isn't knitted, but I wanted to share one of the things of my mother's that I brought back with me from England. It is a tray with a Jacobean embroidery cloth that she had embroidered. Unfortunately over the years it has sustained some water damage. However, I do not intend disturbing it in any way. I am quite happy just to treasure it the way it is. It was quite challenging packing it for the flight home so the glass wouldn't break, but I am glad to say that it made it alright. I am sure that my father made the frame for it. I also brought home another uncompleted piece with all its embroidery silks. I think I might try and learn about this type of embroidery, so I could try and complete it.
> 
> Sue


It's lovely and a wonderful memory for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Blocking is really not that big a deal...


I can agree with that now but you should have seen me in my first attempt at blocking a shawl. It was as good as circus, I am sure. 


> Adding wires is also not a tricky thing.


It seems to me that Ros has already added the wires.


> The biggest problem I have is keeping my long T pins from poking holes in my wood table...


I do mine on the spare bed. I haven't been able to find those mats that a lot of people use - not locally, anyway. I will continue abusing the mattress until I can remember to hunt for some in town.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Miss Melba, did you post a pic of the yarn? I'm trying to find one. Maybe I missed it...


Times like this, I wish that there was an easy way to search through the thread. You go back to check on something, & even if you have a fair idea of when it was posted, it can be time consuming to find it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Times like this, I wish that there was an easy way to search through the thread. You go back to check on something, & even if you have a fair idea of when it was posted, it can be time consuming to find it.


 :thumbup: agreed.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just came across this pretty shawl - pattern is free on Ravelry:
Linnéa shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnea-shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Jane. You would find another shawl that I love. I will never get it all knitted-NETITL(Not Enough Time In This Life).  I bookmarked it anyway.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I do mine on the spare bed. I haven't been able to find those mats that a lot of people use - not locally, anyway. I will continue abusing the mattress until I can remember to hunt for some in town.


I have to laugh at myself. Despite my cavalier attitude about blocking previously shared, I was a bit intimidated the first time I used wires but once they began being threaded it was easy.

I got my blocks online. Searched for the best buy and found some, in white, for about $2 a block I think. Mine are 2 x 2 ft interlocking pieces. I also bought SS welding wires in an industrial supply for about $20 a tube of 15 pc????--more than enough.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. Another pretty design.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Just came across this pretty shawl - pattern is free on Ravelry:
> Linnéa shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnea-shawl


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay, unpinned my Autumn Tango stole and am not happy. It blocked out about 10 LF. Am so frustrated. Since it was knit from the center line out, I am seriously thinking of picking out the finishing ends and unraveling. Wanted it for my November craft table but not like this. So much time anticipating the end result and so disappointed. Not a happy camper for the moment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...So much time anticipating the end result and so disappointed. Not a happy camper for the moment.


I am so sorry to hear that you are disappointed. I can empathize with you for sure - after putting in all of the time & anticipating the lovely end product. 
On the bright side, though, sometimes things that we don't like so much, other people love. As Bob Newhart would say, "Go figure."


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just came across this pretty shawl - pattern is free on Ravelry:
> Linnéa shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnea-shawl


Thanks Jane - I am on a pattern hunt at the moment.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I was wondering if I should suggest it. I can certainly create a page for that purpose if we want to do that.


I think that is a lovely idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely pattern, Jane. Thank you. I have put in my library :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Not a happy camper for the moment.


That is such a shame. I do hope it grows on you.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I shall hopefully cast off my Ashton tonight and then block.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Sorry I forgotten to edit photos. Now that I see the Them, I will re-take my pics. I am very happy with my autumn tango -- so sorry you are not, Tamaraue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Very nice. Looks like it is a nice big size to keep,you warm.

Sue


jangmb said:


> I am very happy with my autumn tango -- so sorry you are not, Tamaraue


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG. Posting on this IPhone is a joke&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...I am on a pattern hunt at the moment.


What "prey" do you have in mind?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...I am very happy with my autumn tango...


Looks great.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely Autumn tango, Jan :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Update on my Ashton:
Chart 2a completed last night - poor, night-time photo doesn't show the lovely colour (except for a glimpse at the left where it is bunched up.)
Ironically, the beads are showing up.
I am about 1/2 way though chart 3 but am stuck at the moment deciding on bead placement. I may have committed a major faux pas in using two sizes of beads (Be gentle with me, Umoza) but it would have to be really bad to spoil this lovely yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Okay - I think that I should be worrying about myself...
I was just stirring a maple mustard glaze for a pork roast - used the grainy Dijon - & as I was stirring it, I was thinking what a lovely shawl it would make. I'd better start looking over my shoulder for the men with that long sleeved jacket!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally!!! I have completed my Mary Lennox - Secret Garden Shawl. I spent about 3 weeks trying to figure out how to handle the border - before I could move on to knitting it. The yarn is totally gorgeous 100% silk. I just can't capture the lovely colours.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Okay - I think that I should be worrying about myself...


I wouldn't worry to much. You are not the only one :thumbup: We will be all there together.

Ashton is lovely and I did pick up the colour. As for the Secret Garden it is stupendous, wonderful, lovely.........


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I wouldn't worry to much. You are not the only one :thumbup: We will be all there together.


Well, as long as they let us play with the pretty string & our pointy sticks...


> Ashton is lovely and I did pick up the colour. As for the Secret Garden it is stupendous, wonderful, lovely.........


Thank you


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful shawl Ros, great job!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan and Jane beautiful!!!! I have a feeling that the more I see of the Secret Garden the more I am drawn to it!!! It could very well be on my to do list soon... I am thinking the crocheted one.. just to break up my crafts 
Tanya I would bet that its much better than you think.. 10' is not that bad.. most importantly if they want to wrap it around them!!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally!!! I have completed my Mary Lennox - Secret Garden Shawl. I spent about 3 weeks trying to figure out how to handle the border - before I could move on to knitting it. The yarn is totally gorgeous 100% silk. I just can't capture the lovely colours.


Totally breathtaking!! Wow!! Good for you, it is gorgeous.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I think I have figured it out - you ladies do not sleep! 24 hour a day knitting!!! Great work Jan and Jane 

Tanya, I have a 14' scarf - all garter stitch! It's a Dr. Who scarf so it is supposed to be long  Maybe join the ends in a mobius loop and wrap it double around the wearer's neck (like a cowl)?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> What "prey" do you have in mind?


I have 650m of pure alpaca, as of yesterday, that I am looking for a suitable design- it is a mid-purple 4 ply, and beautifully soft. I am hunting Ravelry to see what I can find- that is not too pricey!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I wouldn't worry to much. You are not the only one :thumbup: We will be all there together.
> 
> Ashton is lovely and I did pick up the colour. As for the Secret Garden it is stupendous, wonderful, lovely.........


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I wouldn't worry to much. You are not the only one :thumbup: We will be all there together.
> 
> Ashton is lovely and I did pick up the colour. As for the Secret Garden it is stupendous, wonderful, lovely.........


Agreeing with Norma- that is a superb piece of work!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, so sorry you are disappointed with the shawl. 

Jane, your Secret Garden shawl is amazing. Love the color. Wonderful work!! Love how your Ashton is turning out. That flash of color is wonderful.

Jan, I love your Autumn Tango. Looks lovely.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I think I have figured it out - you ladies do not sleep! 24 hour a day knitting!!! Great work Jan and Jane
> 
> This is what I was thinking too....  I feel fortunate to have more knitting time than others but still seem to have a hard time figuring out how to knit so many gorgeous shawls!!!


----------



## Aghog (Mar 18, 2013)

Hi, I happened to see Ashton Shawlette posting today and decided to join in the KAL.I have not knitted a shawl or any lace item .willneed lot of help.Thanks


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just came across this pretty shawl - pattern is free on Ravelry:
> Linnéa shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnea-shawl


It is pretty! I've saved it to my ravelry library.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I shall hopefully cast off my Ashton tonight and then block.


That's great. Can't wait to see it. I've completed row 10 of chart 3. Making good progress since it's a bit slower for me adding the beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... Jane beautiful!!!!


Thank you 


> I have a feeling that the more I see of the Secret Garden the more I am drawn to it!!!


This knitted version has a lot of choice in it. No two have been alike.


> I am thinking the crocheted one...


Hopefully, that one will be released from the pins tomorrow. I am in the process of blocking it now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Sorry I forgotten to edit photos. Now that I see the Them, I will re-take my pics. I am very happy with my autumn tango -- so sorry you are not, Tamaraue


It's lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Totally breathtaking!! Wow!! Good for you, it is gorgeous.


Thank you kindly


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Great work Jan and Jane ...


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Update on my Ashton:
> Chart 2a completed last night - poor, night-time photo doesn't show the lovely colour (except for a glimpse at the left where it is bunched up.)
> Ironically, the beads are showing up.
> I am about 1/2 way though chart 3 but am stuck at the moment deciding on bead placement. I may have committed a major faux pas in using two sizes of beads (Be gentle with me, Umoza) but it would have to be really bad to spoil this lovely yarn.


It's looking good. I'm placing my beads on all the knit rows between the two yarnovers. It's looking pretty good so far I think.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally!!! I have completed my Mary Lennox - Secret Garden Shawl. I spent about 3 weeks trying to figure out how to handle the border - before I could move on to knitting it. The yarn is totally gorgeous 100% silk. I just can't capture the lovely colours.


That is stunning! Lovely color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...that is a superb piece of work!


Thank you, Julie & TLL


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Finally!!! I have completed my Mary Lennox - Secret Garden Shawl. I spent about 3 weeks trying to figure out how to handle the border - before I could move on to knitting it. The yarn is totally gorgeous 100% silk. I just can't capture the lovely colours.


Jane, your Secret Garden is gorgeous. Such pretty yarn and lovely shawl. The Ashton looks good too.
Ros did I mention how pretty yours is? 
Jan, your Autumn Tango is lovely.
Aghog, welcome. You will find this a very helpful, nurturing group. Feel free to ask questions. The Ashton is an easy, lace project. You may want to look in the archives for notes by dragonflylace. She taught many of us about knitting lace.

There is so much to read and I forget what I commented on.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Well, good intentions are meant to be bent aren't they?
I was determined to not buy any more yarn until I used up some stash. Sooooo, I used 3 skeins of yarn and as a reward came home with 6 more. 

This stash bust is working in reverse but I think I found the yarn I want to use for Shipwreck. Just couldn't take a chance it wouldn't be there when I wanted it. With my luck something I like better will be available later. Now to see if I can find some beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, your Secret Garden shawl is amazing. Love the color. Wonderful work!! Love how your Ashton is turning out. That flash of color is wonderful...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Aghog said:


> Hi, I happened to see Ashton Shawlette posting today and decided to join in the KAL.I have not knitted a shawl or any lace item .willneed lot of help.Thanks


Welcome aboard!!
Ask away if you need help. The pattern is pretty straight forward, though.
Have you used charts before?

ETA: You may have noticed that we are chatting about more than the Ashton.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's looking good.


Thank you.


> I'm placing my beads on all the knit rows between the two yarnovers. It's looking pretty good so far I think.


Progress pic, please.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is stunning! Lovely color.


Thank you - the colourway is much nicer than I can capture in the photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, your Secret Garden is gorgeous. Such pretty yarn and lovely shawl. The Ashton looks good too.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...With my luck something I like better will be available later...


Then you might have to make 2!
Not a cat are you? ...with 9 lives? You may need more than one lifetime!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Aghog said:


> Hi, I happened to see Ashton Shawlette posting today and decided to join in the KAL.I have not knitted a shawl or any lace item .willneed lot of help.Thanks


Welcome! So glad to have you. Go back to the first post on this thread where Jane explains what you need and gives info that you need also. Read that. Ask any questions you have.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Just came across this pretty shawl - pattern is free on Ravelry:
> Linnéa shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/linnea-shawl


That is a pretty shawl Jane, thanks for sharing. I still haven't blocked my shawl, I just tried to put the wires in so I could just stretch out the points a little to take a photo. I'm going to attempt blocking my Ashton on the weekend.💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I was determined to not buy any more yarn until I used up some stash. Sooooo, I used 3 skeins of yarn and as a reward came home with 6 more.
> 
> This stash bust is working in reverse but I think I found the yarn I want to use for Shipwreck. Just couldn't take a chance it wouldn't be there when I wanted it. With my luck something I like better will be available later. Now to see if I can find some beads.


I love it! That is the way things seem to work.  Use up 3 and buy 6 more. And it's for Shipwreak! Alright, Tricia.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Okay, unpinned my Autumn Tango stole and am not happy. It blocked out about 10 LF. Am so frustrated. Since it was knit from the center line out, I am seriously thinking of picking out the finishing ends and unraveling. Wanted it for my November craft table but not like this. So much time anticipating the end result and so disappointed. Not a happy camper for the moment.


So sorry to hear that, like Jane says something that you don't like, other people will love. I hope you don't have to unravel 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Sorry I forgotten to edit photos. Now that I see the Them, I will re-take my pics. I am very happy with my autumn tango -- so sorry you are not, Tamaraue


Looks gorgeous Jan 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Update on my Ashton:
> Chart 2a completed last night - poor, night-time photo doesn't show the lovely colour (except for a glimpse at the left where it is bunched up.)
> Ironically, the beads are showing up.
> I am about 1/2 way though chart 3 but am stuck at the moment deciding on bead placement. I may have committed a major faux pas in using two sizes of beads (Be gentle with me, Umoza) but it would have to be really bad to spoil this lovely yarn.


Looks beautiful Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Finally!!! I have completed my Mary Lennox - Secret Garden Shawl. I spent about 3 weeks trying to figure out how to handle the border - before I could move on to knitting it. The yarn is totally gorgeous 100% silk. I just can't capture the lovely colours.


Absolutely beautiful Jane, love everything about it. Just gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Revan said:


> Beautiful shawl Ros, great job!


Thank you Revan 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Finally!!! I have completed my Mary Lennox - Secret Garden Shawl. I spent about 3 weeks trying to figure out how to handle the border - before I could move on to knitting it. The yarn is totally gorgeous 100% silk. I just can't capture the lovely colours.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, your Secret Garden is gorgeous. Such pretty yarn and lovely shawl. The Ashton looks good too.
> Ros did I mention how pretty yours is?
> Jan, your Autumn Tango is lovely.
> Aghog, welcome. You will find this a very helpful, nurturing group. Feel free to ask questions. The Ashton is an easy, lace project. You may want to look in the archives for notes by dragonflylace. She taught many of us about knitting lace.
> ...


Thank you Tricia 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Well, good intentions are meant to be bent aren't they?
> I was determined to not buy any more yarn until I used up some stash. Sooooo, I used 3 skeins of yarn and as a reward came home with 6 more.
> 
> This stash bust is working in reverse but I think I found the yarn I want to use for Shipwreck. Just couldn't take a chance it wouldn't be there when I wanted it. With my luck something I like better will be available later. Now to see if I can find some beads.


I think that when you see yarn or patterns that you love, you just have to get them if you can. Quite often you think I should have bought them, go back and they are gone or discontinued and then you spend so much time trying to track them down 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm going to attempt blocking my Ashton on the weekend.


Looking forward to it. Don't forget to soak it well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looks beautiful Jane


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Absolutely beautiful Jane, love everything about it. Just gorgeous


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!


Thank you, Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Looking forward to it. Don't forget to soak it well.


Thanks Jane, I'm hoping I don't ruin it. The knitting looks so even at the moment it's just the points that are curling up. Hopefully I will get it right, otherwise I might have to knit another one 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I love it! That is the way things seem to work.  Use up 3 and buy 6 more. And it's for Shipwreak! Alright, Tricia.


Oh yes. But now I have put myself on a strict yarn diet. I just don't have enough time to knit everything that I want to and have bought yarn for. Part of the problem seems to come from spending too much time online. LOL.

Jane, I love your yarn for the Ashton. Maybe when it is soaking some of the darkness will come out. I have to say that I sent my sister the link for the crochet Secret Garden and she loves it. She may break down and buy the pattern. I'm attempting to get her to branch out from just making afghans.

Ok after speed reading through maybe 6 pages I hope I didn't miss anything. If so I know you all understand.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh I have a favor to ask. Anyone who signed up for Sweaterbabe's MKAL if you could vote for me. I was nominated for The Best Finished Project Photo. I have 3 votes and someone else has 4. I hope there is still time to vote. It was posted 4 hours ago.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/all-sweaterbabecom-fans/3018532/76-100#84

 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I have a favor to ask. Anyone who signed up for Sweaterbabe's MKAL if you could vote for me. I was nominated for The Best Finished Project Photo. I have 3 votes and someone else has 4. I hope there is still time to vote. It was posted 4 hours ago.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/all-sweaterbabecom-fans/3018532/76-100#84
> 
> :thumbup:


Congratulations, Chris!!! I hope you can get some more votes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Aghog said:


> Hi, I happened to see Ashton Shawlette posting today and decided to join in the KAL.I have not knitted a shawl or any lace item .willneed lot of help.Thanks


Hi! Welcome aboard! Do what everyone else has suggested and read the pattern c-a-r-e-f-u-l-l-y. It is a bit different from other patterns that I have done, not hard, just different to get used to. We are all more than happy to answer any questions you may have. We are glad you are here. :thumbup:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I thank whoever posted the Ravelry link to the Linnea Shawl. I've been looking for another lace edge...for nightwear. Not planning to sell THIS project by itself...so I'm going to have a handmade frilly object that I'll treasure.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I have a favor to ask. Anyone who signed up for Sweaterbabe's MKAL if you could vote for me. I was nominated for The Best Finished Project Photo. I have 3 votes and someone else has 4. I hope there is still time to vote. It was posted 4 hours ago.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/all-sweaterbabecom-fans/3018532/76-100#84
> 
> :thumbup:


I have brought you up to four votes!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Progress pic, please.


I'm out and about right now with DH and probably not home until late this evening so will post a progress photo tomorrow morning.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I'm hoping I don't ruin it.


Don't worry, you won't ruin it. If it isn't to your liking, just soak it again & start over.


> the points that are curling up.


Be sure to pull them out firmly.


> I might have to knit another one 💞


You will have to knit another one - no matter what!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I just don't have enough time to knit everything .... Part of the problem seems to come from spending too much time online.


Funny - I seem to have the same problem. 


> Jane, I love your yarn for the Ashton. Maybe when it is soaking some of the darkness will come out.


I like the darkness of it, actually. It is just so hard to get a good shot - especially in the night time but I wanted to get a pic before I continued on to the next chart.


> I sent my sister the link for the crochet Secret Garden and she loves it. She may break down and buy the pattern.


It is a lovely pattern - the third that I have done by Lily Go - I love them all. It is now pinned out on the spare bed. I hope I blocked it okay because I was interrupted by supper. I was up just now tweaking this & then tweaking that. Oh, well, as I said to Ros, I can always soak it & start over. Don't want to have to do that, though, because my Autumn MKAL shawl is also waiting to be blocked.
I was going to do the large but ended up doing the medium - good thing. It would have been humungous.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Sweaterbabe's MKAL if you could vote for me. I was nominated for The Best Finished Project Photo....


Just voted for you. You now have 5.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> I thank whoever posted the Ravelry link to the Linnea Shawl...


You're welcome. That border is pretty, isn't it?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just voted for you. You now have 5.


and now you have 6


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> You will have to knit another one - no matter what!


Yes Jane, I probably will, I've learnt lots and really enjoyed making this one despite the trips to the frog pond. So once again thanks for inviting me to join in 💞 I have to say Dee's pattern is extremely well written 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> and now you have 6


Now you have 7 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Now you have 7 💞


It pays to have friends in the right places!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It pays to have friends in the right places!


Oh and what a place it is, I love it here and especially all of the wonderful people here 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Oh and what a place it is, I love it here and especially all of the wonderful people here 💞


It is definitely a wonderful place with the best people in the world - especially because you are from all over the world! Thanks to everyone for voting for me! I think I stand to win a special lint brush and a free SweaterBabe pattern.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And I'd like to know how did it get to be November already? I think it was about a year ago that I started lurking around on KP every once in awhile. It took me a couple of months before I dive in and joined and I know it was because I found The Lace Party with DFL! I do hope she and Prince Charming are doing OK.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thanks Jane, I'm hoping I don't ruin it. The knitting looks so even at the moment it's just the points that are curling up. Hopefully I will get it right, otherwise I might have to knit another one 💞


Why not knit another one so you and your daughter have matching shawls? That would be a nice gift for her anniversary too.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris,
Now you have 10 votes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Why not knit another one so you and your daughter have matching shawls? That would be a nice gift for her anniversary too.


Mmmm I like the way you think 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm so excited, Rachel is flying here for a quick trip for my niece's wedding, so I will have my darling daughters and some of my grandchildren altogether for an all too brief time. I will enjoy and treasure every single second &#128158;


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris, I am voter number 13  And it is a nice photo.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

And now you have 15.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had some yarn left over from my Ashton, so I've started a scarf for Rachel&#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I had some yarn left over from my Ashton, so I've started a scarf for Rachel💞


That is going to be beautiful!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> That is going to be beautiful!


Thank you Miss Pam 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I had some yarn left over from my Ashton, so I've started a scarf for Rachel💞


That is looking lovely.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> That is looking lovely.


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello overyone! 

I love what you're doing here! I had a question about joining yarn in crochet lace, an designer1234 sent me to ask you. I hope you don't mind. So, I'm relatively new to crocheting, but can't get enough of crocheting in lace patterns; I've even designed a few of my own pieces! When I join a new ball of yarn, I use the traditional method of joining in the last loops of the last stitch with the old yarn. Then I have dreaded tails to weave in. My question is-is there a way to join, like modified Russian in knitting, that will leave me with no or less tails to weave in? For me, crocheting with the tail of the old ball and working yarn from new ball is just too bulky for lace. Any suggestions? I know this is mainly knitters, but designer thought it was worth a shot.

Thanks a bunch! 

NC


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello overyone!
> 
> I love what you're doing here! I had a question about joining yarn in crochet lace, an designer1234 sent me to ask you. I hope you don't mind. So, I'm relatively new to crocheting, but can't get enough of crocheting in lace patterns; I've even designed a few of my own pieces! When I join a new ball of yarn, I use the traditional method of joining in the last loops of the last stitch with the old yarn. Then I have dreaded tails to weave in. My question is-is there a way to join, like modified Russian in knitting, that will leave me with no or less tails to weave in? For me, crocheting with the tail of the old ball and working yarn from new ball is just too bulky for lace. Any suggestions? I know this is mainly knitters, but designer thought it was worth a shot.
> 
> ...


Unlike knitting...I've never bothered tucking in any lengths BUT the start and finish of a section/project while crocheting. I use a surgeon's knot for most yarn or thread...so I don't have to worry about the silk or SILKINESS of the material.

I've gotten away with the use of it because most knots end up in a sc/hdc/dc/tr/etc. Not (pun intended) during a chain (or in knitting, a YO). Unless you have a change in material composition (dye method or formula) or the dye lot (color difference)...no one but a judge or overly nosy person will know if you don't point the spots out.

The surgeon's knot is listed in the following URL: http://www.firemountaingems.com/beading_howtos/beading_projects.asp?docid=7915


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had a meeting yesterday and hung out to continue talking with this person, got home exhausted, hungry and oh too tired so am just checking back in this morning. So much going on. Glad to see all you new voices here. Welcome All. We are a friendly and welcoming bunch of chatterboxes here.

Going thru the pages:

Jane--Your Secret Garden is clearly a Grand Oeuvre! So impressive. Blocking it alone was equivalent to running a marathon successfully. You can crow!

Tricia--so you use Knitter's Math, too.

KittyChris--tried to vote for you this a.m. but don't see where the the button was to record the vote. Send a post to that list for you.

Ros--Your red scarf beginning is beautiful. Your choice of color has impacted me and I am now looking at some red cashmere recycled online. I need it like a hole in the head, but I am like an echo of Tricia's Knitter's Math when it comes to yarn.

Natures Champion--Great moniker! As for knotting yarn in crochet I do different things. If the yarn is the same I often work a few stitches together and once you are several rows beyond they really are not noticeable. I find them most annoying right at the edge so try to keep them off the edge stitch itself. If there are multiple plies of the same yarn try splitting the yarn and combining 1/2 the plies of one end with 1/2 the plies of the other end and knit 5-6 st with them. If the yarn doesn't cling to itself, you can leave a small tail to weave back in the opposite direction. 

Otherwise I just knit them together depending on my mood and the yarn. I find cotton the most difficult because the yarn doesn't catch on itself and can come loose. In that case I do crochet a few st together leaving a decent tail and then go back and try to weave the tail into st in rows above or below.

Hope this helps you. Just remember we are our own worst critics.

KX--thanks for the video link on knots. That surgeon's knot looks interesting.

Jan--Your Autumn Tango looks great. How long is yours and how wide? And what wt yarn did you use?

Mine is a lite worsted weight and I made it much wider as for a stole. It was to be 22" wide and about 7 ft long but it stretch massively in the blocking and feels so bulky when wrapped around the neck

Melanie--I think the Dr. Who scarves are very popular for their extreme length but they are not that wide. What is yours? About 8-9." that was a lot of patience to continue for that length. I will try to do a photo as soon as there is some daylight here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Aghog* hello from Wales UK. I hope you enjoy your Ashton. We are here to help :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I had some yarn left over from my Ashton, so I've started a scarf for Rachel💞


Stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*KittyChris* You were ahead with 18 votes just now :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, love your scarf start. I think that red cashmere would be great with anything you make.  Enjoy your family time!! It sounds like great fun.

Chris, it sounds as if you will win. You were way ahead of everyone else when I voted last night.

Welcome, Natureschampion! We would love to see some pictures of your work.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Tamarque, thank you, I have to agree that anything knitted in red cashmere is going to look lovely. I had never used it before and it is so lovely to knit with &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Stunning :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Eshlemania, thank you, I have enjoyed knitting with that cashmere so much, I think I'm going to have to search for another colour that I like and see if hubby will buy me some for Christmas or happy Tuesday or happy anything &#128158;
And I can't wait for family time, Rachel is only here for 4 days and she has a lot of family and friends to fit in, but it will be great to see her &#128158;


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I say, go for it!

Sue


RosD said:


> Eshlemania, thank you, I have enjoyed knitting with that cashmere so much, I think I'm going to have to search for another colour that I like and see if hubby will buy me some for Christmas or happy Tuesday or happy anything 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> Eshlemania, thank you, I have enjoyed knitting with that cashmere so much, I think I'm going to have to search for another colour that I like and see if hubby will buy me some for Christmas or happy Tuesday or happy anything 💞
> And I can't wait for family time, Rachel is only here for 4 days and she has a lot of family and friends to fit in, but it will be great to see her 💞


Thank you Sue💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I say, go for it!
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I missed a day here and now I have 10 pages to catch up with! 

I did vote for you lovely picture of your pretty scarf Chris. 

Jane, you Ashton is looking great and the secret garden shawl is totally amazing! 

Welcome to all the newcomers. This is a fun group with lots of enabling to buy yarn and try new patterns as well as give lots of support. 

Sue, that embroidery piece from your mom is so beautiful. I had ever heard of Jacobian embroidery. The colors are so delicate. Such a nice way to remember your mom.

Julie, hope you have found a pattern for your new yarn. It sounds like it is very pretty.

Jan, I love the shape of the autumn tango. It does look like a nice wrap to keep warm. Love the blue! 

Tanya, sorry you are disappointed with yours, but maybe it can be worn a different way so that it will feel less bulky - or maybe for a larger person?

I am still on chart 2 of the Ashton - completed 7 repeats.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Tricia I started the 10 Stitch afghan.. it is a good way to use up left overs.. you have to read the notes very closely.. the start is confusing because "turning and picking up the stitches" to get it to start right is not very clear. It has been over a year so I don't remember off the top of my head just what the trick was... I am sure if you read up on her and her blankets it could be there or do a search here on KP it was explained to me and a few others at the same time..
> 
> Have been following you folks posts. Here is a video from Very Pink Knits that takes you through the beginning of the 10-stitch blanket step-by-step:
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

RosD said:


> I had some yarn left over from my Ashton, so I've started a scarf for Rachel💞


Darn, my name is not Rachel


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Darn, my name is not Rachel


Are you sure Miss Melba? If Rachel doesn't love it, I will post it to you 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Hello overyone!
> 
> I love what you're doing here! I had a question about joining yarn in crochet lace, an designer1234 sent me to ask you. I hope you don't mind. So, I'm relatively new to crocheting, but can't get enough of crocheting in lace patterns; I've even designed a few of my own pieces! When I join a new ball of yarn, I use the traditional method of joining in the last loops of the last stitch with the old yarn. Then I have dreaded tails to weave in. My question is-is there a way to join, like modified Russian in knitting, that will leave me with no or less tails to weave in? For me, crocheting with the tail of the old ball and working yarn from new ball is just too bulky for lace. Any suggestions? I know this is mainly knitters, but designer thought it was worth a shot.
> 
> ...


I have always just done the old way but I have crocheted over the top of the tail.. I have not run into a situation where I wasn't able to do that.. but if you think that might be a problem I would change yarn in a place that you will have at least 4 or 5 stitches in a row where you can hide it under your stitches.. other wise I am afraid you are in for either a knot or use the Russian Join.. The problem I run into with those joins is that I use mostly crochet thread and the knot would have to be carefully tucked next to a stitch so it didn't show and the Russian join is impossible with the thread.. The only knot I have used is the Magic Knot and it is very strong if done right!!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It pays to have friends in the right places!


You've got nineteen now, and have taken a commanding lead!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!!! it seems I have jumped into the frog pond too!!! luckily it was for only half my stitches..(in 1 row) I got all the way to the end of row 7 in chart3 and was off!!! I had forgotten my YO right after the spine... what a pain.. I am not even counting how many stitches I have now.. its all fixed and I am ready to move on!! that chart 3 is tricky until you get in the flow of it..  

Umoza were you doing the larger one with the 3 sides??? I was just wondering how that was going. I'm confused enough with just 2 sides...LOL 

I have to say this Pattern has taken me out of my comfort zone and is teaching me a lot! I think every so often we need to do this so we can expand our experiences.. I am not sure what it is about this pattern that is doing that except that I depend on my stitch markers, they are my safety net and with out them I have to think extra hard..LOL I had to turn off the tv and sit in a quiet room to knit! I love that anyway.. but there are some knits that the chatter in the back ground is not problem  

I hope everyone is having a great day!! and is getting ready for the weekend ahead... boy did this week fly!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Congratulations, Chris, on your commanding lead!

Welcome to the LP, natureschampion! I hope one of these suggestions from one of these wonderful ladies is helpful to you. I am not a crocheter, but we all love lace of all kinds and are glad Designer1234 sent you here. :thumbup:

Yep, sure do like my stitch markers!

Have a great day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > Tricia I started the 10 Stitch afghan.. it is a good way to use up left overs.. you have to read the notes very closely.. the start is confusing because "turning and picking up the stitches" to get it to start right is not very clear. It has been over a year so I don't remember off the top of my head just what the trick was... I am sure if you read up on her and her blankets it could be there or do a search here on KP it was explained to me and a few others at the same time..
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh I have a favor to ask. Anyone who signed up for Sweaterbabe's MKAL if you could vote for me. I was nominated for The Best Finished Project Photo. I have 3 votes and someone else has 4. I hope there is still time to vote. It was posted 4 hours ago.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/all-sweaterbabecom-fans/3018532/76-100#84
> 
> :thumbup:


just how do you register your vote on this site.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> just how do you register your vote on this site.


If you scroll through to the bottom of all the best scarf photos and before the next section of photos, there are boxes that you just need to check for the person you want.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> just how do you register your vote on this site.


Scoll down the page and look for KittyChris' name. Her picture is in a group of several others then there is a list with check boxes next to them below. It's not really obvious so you do have to look for it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

sisu said:


> If you scroll through to the bottom of all the best scarf photos and before the next section of photos, there are boxes that you just need to check for the person you want.


Snap!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Look at all the supportive quick responses. Okay, that is what I did but did not see any thing that showed it was recorded so thought nothing happened. Thanks all for letting me know that if fact I did vote for Chris's work.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Progress pic, please.


Here are a couple of progress pics. Didn't get to work on it yesterday. Hopefully today!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> ...The surgeon's knot is listed in the following URL...


Thanks for that link, kaixixang. Interesting & useful information.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Welcome to the group, Natureschampion 
I hope that kaixixang's link will help you.

All I do is start the new yarn by pulling up the loop from the row before, as you say, then I use the tail (with the working yarn) in the beginning of the next stitch to secure it. As I move on, I work my stitches around the tail as I go. It leaves me with one end to darn in later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--Your Secret Garden is clearly a Grand Oeuvre! So impressive. Blocking it alone was equivalent to running a marathon successfully...


Thank you 
Pinning the border was tricky because of the fullness there.
My crocheted Secret Garden is just about ready to be released from the pins - picture coming soon. That border was also tricky to block.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, you Ashton is looking great and the secret garden shawl is totally amazing! ...


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Darn, my name is not Rachel


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> ...Have been following you folks posts...


Glad you piped up. 


> And if you would like a review of blocking wool, I use this expert's advice...


Thank you for that link. It is useful to get different people's comments on the process - there is often some tidbit that helps inform your own work.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Hi Peggy Beryl--good video. Very Pink does excellent tutorials.
> 
> Thanks for sharing it and coming aboard Lace Party.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is very interesting. Thank you and hello!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Tamarque -


> Jan--Your Autumn Tango looks great. How long is yours and how wide? And what wt yarn did you use? Mine is a lite worsted weight and I made it much wider as for a stole. It was to be 22" wide and about 7 ft long but it stretch massively in the blocking and feels so bulky when wrapped around the neck.


 I will check when I get home tonight. I did not make it wider and almost skipped a repeat. I used Debbie MaComber's Cashmere yarn.



> KittyChris You were ahead with 18 votes just now
> Normaedern
> Go Chris Go!!! Hope you win!!!


 Go Chris Go!! Good luck winning!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are a couple of progress pics. Didn't get to work on it yesterday. Hopefully today!


Lovely and don't your beads match well :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I had forgotten my YO right after the spine...


Sometimes you can just pick up the yarn on the WS row. With the spine, however, I generally prefer to tink, as you did, because the difference in tension might be more noticeable than elsewhere in the pattern. 


> I have to say this Pattern has taken me out of my comfort zone and is teaching me a lot!


We need to challenge ourselves - it's so much more rewarding in the end. It _ *does*_ seem that you are enjoying the lack of comfort, though. 


> ... boy did this week fly!


I agree!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are a couple of progress pics...


Looks great  It reminds me of bubble gum - does it smell sweet?
Hope you get some knitting time today.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Looks great
> Hope you get some knitting time today.


Thanks. Me, too!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are a couple of progress pics. Didn't get to work on it yesterday. Hopefully today!


Looking beautiful 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Tamarque - Go Chris Go!! Good luck winning!!!


Thanks Jan. I used a cashmere blend which is pretty soft.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this - free pattern:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-rings-of-change

I love the use of colour in the samples shown.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Miss Pam--your Ashton is looking good. love the way the colors are lining up. It gives a small wave like look to the aesthetic and seems intentional. Neat.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this - free pattern:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mini-rings-of-change
> 
> I love the use of colour in the samples shown.


One of the things I love about crochet is the ease in changing stitches and colors. His top pic with all colors is almost psychedelic. And it is wonderful how different the effect in solid colors or subdued ones. it has the effect of some of the Overlay Crochet patterns I have been ogling and this is a free pattern


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

How far would you go to salvage yarn?

With this ever growing stash I could open a yarn shop if most of it wasn't old, donated yarn and there are not two skeins the same color.

Some yarn donated was in a couple of large trash bags. Some was fine, but some is unwound and tangled and knotted. I have been working all morning, have untangled some and wound it into balls. I untangle what I can, cut the yarn and start on another piece. Now is this crazy or what? I am finding little pieces of yarn in the tangle about an inch long.

Scrappy projects in the future!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Here are a couple of progress pics. Didn't get to work on it yesterday. Hopefully today!


Looking great! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

21 votes now, Chris!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...it has the effect of some of the Overlay Crochet patterns I have been ogling and this is a free pattern


There is a comment in the notes:
"This is the first 42 rows of my 111 round Rings of Change pattern."

Interesting marketing strategy. I think if I really liked the smaller version, I would be sure to buy the full version. Thankful for his generosity, just the same. I might try this after Christmas when there is less demand on my time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Miss Pam, I am loving how your Ashton is turning out. 

Mmmm, that Rings of change is very interesting. My, my, that gets huge.  Beautiful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Mmmm, that Rings of change is very interesting...


I keep going back to look at it. Maybe an idea for a common project in the New Year?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There is a comment in the notes:
> "This is the first 42 rows of my 111 round Rings of Change pattern."
> 
> Interesting marketing strategy. I think if I really liked the smaller version, I would be sure to buy the full version. Thankful for his generosity, just the same. I might try this after Christmas when there is less demand on my time.


I noticed the partial pattern. However, I used to work like he does with many changing stitches and colors so it would not be that difficult to take his freebie and expand on it. I should try and find one or two of my older projects which are still here.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Peggy Beryl for adding these links to the conversation. I have bookmarked both. The blocking review has some helpful hints. I have never done the 10 stitch blanket, but it sure is pretty.

Miss Pam, I love the way the color is working out on you Ashton. The beads are a nice compliment. I think I will do the same placement with mine.

Also saved the Rings of Change pattern. Thanks Jane. I haven't done crochet in a long time, but this is something that really catches my eye!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful 💞


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Miss Pam--your Ashton is looking good. love the way the colors are lining up. It gives a small wave like look to the aesthetic and seems intentional. Neat.


Thank you. I'm liking it, too!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Looking great! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> 21 votes now, Chris!


Thanks!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Miss Pam, I am loving how your Ashton is turning out.
> 
> Mmmm, that Rings of change is very interesting. My, my, that gets huge.  Beautiful.


Thanks, Bev!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I keep going back to look at it. Maybe an idea for a common project in the New Year?


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I keep going back to look at it. Maybe an idea for a common project in the New Year?


Here is my different suggestion. We begin with the freebie and then play something like the story game that kids play--start with a story and everyone adds to it. We can take turns choosing the row to add to the pattern. That would really be a collective project. How many people would feel comfortable with doing this? We did the color and texture challenges with Shirley. Now maybe we can do a stitch challenge here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--impressive piece and love the comparison btw the knit and crochet versions. Which did you prefer?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--impressive piece ...


Thank you 


> love the comparison btw the knit and crochet versions. Which did you prefer?


There are points to be made for & against both, I think.
Crocheting is generally less stressful, I find. If you have to backtrack, you only have the working stitch to contend with. Then again, you can't just drop a given stitch down a couple of rows to repair a YO or something fairly simple.
Crocheting is easier - but you have to always watch where your hook is going so the accompanying movie/TV show becomes mostly audio whereas with knitting, I don't have to watch the stitches as closely. 
(I read something the other day along the lines of: you know that you are a lacemaker when, after watching a full season of a show, you realize that you don't know what any of the characters look like.)
In general, I prefer the finer & less open quality of knit lace. There are also more challenges involved which I find very rewarding.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Here is my different suggestion: We can take turns choosing the row to add to the pattern...


Sounds very interesting!


> We did the color and texture challenges with Shirley. Now maybe we can do a stitch challenge here.


I wasn't around for the former but am willing to try the latter.
How would we organize it?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for your help and words of welcome!! I am addicted to lace, both knit and crochet. I taught myself only a week after learning how to knit, and can't get enough of it. I will post pics once I get some good ones. I will watch the video as soon as I have time. I will also try the other methods and see which works best for me. I do use the tail from old yarn with new yearn in one or 2 stitches just to secure it if I have room, oh, and I, too, try to avoid joining on the edges. 

My goal is to design my own lace shawl or poncho, and I have to most exquisite Shetland lace pattern book (the magic of shetland lace) to get ideas from. It even gives advice on how to construct a garment. 

You gals are so welcoming, I think I will stick around! Oh, and very lovely work I've seen! Keep it up!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


Beautiful. Lovely work and wonderful colour. :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't around for the former but am willing to try the latter.
> How would we organize it?


I like the idea of a stitch story... Cool! But I don't really love the giant doily effect in the rings of change pattern. Maybe we could do something in a more shawl- like form? ( I guess I'm not a true lace lover, as I really care about how something will be used!!)anyway, it's all food for thought!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


Both of your Secret Garden shawls are spectacular, Jane! And I especially love the colorway of the crocheted one. I can't imagine how you get so much knitting/ crocheting done so quickly-- I'm pretty inefficient, it seems!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...the magic of shetland lace...


Checked it out - looks interesting.
Perhaps I'll get it for Christmas.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Beautiful. Lovely work and wonderful colour. :thumbup:


Thank you, Normaedern


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Both of your Secret Garden shawls are spectacular, Jane!


Thank you 


> I can't imagine how you get so much knitting/ crocheting done so quickly...


Doesn't seem so quick sometimes. I tend to stay up into the wee hours - although sometimes that fosters "tired mistakes."
Usually, I have several projects on the go & they all get finished in close succession so that it seems like I am being more productive than in reality.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I wasn't around for the former but am willing to try the latter.
> How would we organize it?


We could organize it the same way we do everything --by the seat of our pants. Just joking. Well, we could chose a start date and begin with the pattern which allows a variation in scheduling for many. Then we could set up a schedule in advance for people to take on 1 row of stitches. People can join in as they can. And people can take on more that 1 turn at a row.

Would we want an advance notice of the stitch to be used so there won't be any duplication?

We could also do it on a casual basis. By this I mean we could start and post our pics. Each new stitch could be photo'd and put on the site so everyone has a record of them. When someone has a new stitch to share, they can add it in. Then we don't have to have a rigid schedule.

WE can even have a link just for this project so the work doesn't get lost in our regular weekly chatter. Maybe set it up as a KAL on Ravelry?

I guess there are lots of ways to do this if there is interest.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I truly enjoy how creative you all are. 

Happy Stitching - which ever kind you are doing. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Well, we could chose a start date and begin with the pattern which allows a variation in scheduling for many. Then we could set up a schedule in advance for people to take on 1 row of stitches. People can join in as they can....


I think that I would prefer something a little more structured - like this. However, as you comment a rigid schedule might be not be preferable.


> Would we want an advance notice of the stitch to be used so there won't be any duplication?


I am thinking that it might be difficult to do that. If someone posts something similar to what someone else has in mind, perhaps the latter can be used a little further on with some buffer rows in between. 


> ...WE can even have a link just for this project so the work doesn't get lost in our regular weekly chatter. Maybe set it up as a KAL on Ravelry?


Would you have to set up a group on Ravelry for that? Might be easier to do it on KP - as a separate post in this section. Then we'd have to have two threads to keep track of, though.
Bears a little thought...


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


How beautiful! I love the colors you chose. And THE SECRET GARDEN was one of my favorite books growing up, and favorite plays, too. I remember when my parents took my sisters and I to see it. I don't think my brother was even born yet, or maybe just a baby. I still listen to the OBC recording, you know, with Mandy Patinkin as Uncle Archie. My favorite songs are "the girl I mean to be" and "wick." "if a thing is wick, it has a life about it. Maybe not a life like you and me..." That shawl is definitely wick! And knitting and crochet gives me that place to go to become the girl I mean to be...

Good job, and thanks for bringing back lovely memories by sharing it!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Checked it out - looks interesting.
> Perhaps I'll get it for Christmas.


You should! Knitpicks has 40% off on books a lot, that's when I get all of mine. I have some cool crochet books as well. I taught myself lace with the "lace for adventurous crochet ers", and some of my original designs are inspired from that book. Though it doesn't tell you how to construct things, it's got great stitch patterns and some neat projects (which I have yet to try).

The magic of Shetland lace even tells you how to incorporate different lace patterns in the same project, which is fantastic!

Good luck!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Welcome natureschampion. We would love to see some pics.

Jane - that is so airy looking, very nice.

Miss Pam - your Ashton is coming along nicely. The beads will be a pretty accent.

I am almost done with the final purl back row for chart 2A.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Doesn't seem so quick sometimes. I tend to stay up into the wee hours - although sometimes that fosters "tired mistakes."
> Usually, I have several projects on the go & they all get finished in close succession so that it seems like I am being more productive than in reality.


I'm the same way. People comment on how fast I am, and I think to myself "really, it seems like it's taking forever!" I also work into the wee hours, which is not good at some point usually. The other day I had to rip out 7 rows of a baby blanket I'm doing in worsted weight, so a lot of stitches, bc I hadmessed up and messed up on fixing it the night before. Gotta learn that if I make a mistake, i HAVE to wait until the next day to fix it. I also found a couple stupid mistakes on a crochet shawl I'm working on for my mom, which were at the beginning of the previous row and I didn't notice them until I got to those sts at the end of the next row. And it's a triangular shawl that is almost complete, so I was at almost the widest point!! The last 2 nights i forced myself to put my work down a little earlier... Maybe I'm learning? Probably not!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

So far I have 15 balls of yarn out of the tangle. Most are about baseball size some closer to golf balls. There is still a little to untangle and I now have some different colors. 

I found a bundle of pretty lavender that is cut into 12" pieces. Other than plastic canvas I can't imagine what it might be for. Also found the start of a chevron afghan. Almost as good as Bev's reclaimed sweaters and the price is right.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Pam that is beautiful! I love the yarn and your beads.. they look frosted


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree!


I would of just picked it up on the Purl row.. but all my stitches were in the wrong place  that particular row has a LOT of YO's and it would of been glaringly noticeable.. all my leaves would of had a jog in them.. 
I am enjoying the challenge.. I will enjoy it better after its over and I can look back and feel great about working through the parts that are new to me. I will have more confidence to try some of the ones in Piecework  I have the last couple of years of the magazine and have not made one!! I know my GD will love this.. it is a very pretty pattern .. I will have them take a picture and send it to me.. better yet I would love to give it to her in person


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I like the Rings of Change pattern a lot.. I love the vibrant colors.. Mary if you used worsted weight yarn all in one color (or not) you would end up with a large shawl..

I have a booklet that has Filet crochet in it.. and they tell in the beginning how big something would be.. so traditionally Filet crochet is done in a thread.. most use #10 weight because its easy to get! but then they go on to tell us what size it would be using different weights. 

If I were to make the Rings of Change I would use the thread. I have just about every color they make  

Natures Champion I am so happy you like it here with us.. I look forward to seeing some of your work ..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is stunning!!! I love it .. I know I mentioned before that it was one of my favorite books when I was young. I even just re-watched the movie a month or so ago.. just as good now as it was then... 

Your shawl is so nice and is really drawing me into wanting to make my own


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...Good job, and thanks for bringing back lovely memories by sharing it!


Thank you - glad to bring you those happy memories.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Jane - that is so airy looking, very nice.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is stunning!!! I love it ...


Thank you 


> one of my favorite books...


I started rereading it when I started the Knit version. 


> Your shawl is so nice and is really drawing me into wanting to make my own


Go for it! If you do, I can give you some advice on using markers on the 2nd section.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Would you have to set up a group on Ravelry for that? Might be easier to do it on KP - as a separate post in this section. Then we'd have to have two threads to keep track of, though.
> Bears a little thought...


I do see that there are complications to consider in doing something like this. And I did think of a separate forum on KP. The problem with that it would be open to people who are not in tune with the process and I wonder how such people could be brought into it since all forums are open here. Having 2 threads to check is not a problem for me and we could restrict the conversation strictly to the pattern, pretty much as other workshops do.

Hmm, maybe that would be the way to do--set up a workshop here with a moderator.

Organizing the stitches really is the most difficult thing I think.

Let's see if others weigh in on this. It just struck me as an intriguing challenge.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Here are the pics I have of my own designs. They are nothing compared to what you guys have shown, but they are useful and something I can whip ip real quickly for gists or to sell (hopefully). I have three other patterns for the water bottle carrier. Ignore the tails. I took those before they were woven in and blocked.

I had a gorgeous thread lace headband, but I gave it to someone before I got a pic of it. I finished it very late at night and had a show the next day. I have a few other things I've done, but don't have any pics yet.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I do see that there are complications to consider in doing something like this. And I did think of a separate forum on KP. The problem with that it would be open to people who are not in tune with the process and I wonder how such people could be brought into it since all forums are open here. Having 2 threads to check is not a problem for me and we could restrict the conversation strictly to the pattern, pretty much as other workshops do.
> 
> Hmm, maybe that would be the way to do--set up a workshop here with a moderator.
> 
> ...


What if we were to do the first stitches according to the pattern. After that each person could use/add whatever stitches desired in the order desired. We could post the stitches we use so others have the option of using them. Each would be unique yet similar. Any thread or yarn could be used so they could be doilies, lap robes, afghans, shawls, throws, bedspreads or whatever.

Just my opinion.

edit: we could have a parade or them and in the same post have a record of the various stitches everyone used. That way someone who wanted to make one later could see the stitch library and have some options.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


This is so pretty. I love the openness of the stitches and the subtleness of the beads.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Here are the pics I have of my own designs. They are nothing compared to what you guys have shown, but they are useful and something I can whip ip real quickly for gists or to sell (hopefully). I have three other patterns for the water bottle carrier. Ignore the tails. I took those before they were woven in and blocked.
> 
> I had a gorgeous thread lace headband, but I gave it to someone before I got a pic of it. I finished it very late at night and had a show the next day. I have a few other things I've done, but don't have any pics yet.


Nice head bands! I especially like the pink one. The bottle holder is cool too. They are nice quick gifts.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Here are the pics I have of my own designs...


Nice work - even nicer when you know that it is your own design.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Organizing the stitches really is the most difficult thing I think...


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Here are the pics I have of my own designs. They are nothing compared to what you guys have shown, but they are useful and something I can whip ip real quickly for gists or to sell (hopefully). I have three other patterns for the water bottle carrier. Ignore the tails. I took those before they were woven in and blocked.
> 
> I had a gorgeous thread lace headband, but I gave it to someone before I got a pic of it. I finished it very late at night and had a show the next day. I have a few other things I've done, but don't have any pics yet.


Beautifully designed and very pretty


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> What if we were to do the first stitches according to the pattern. After that each person could use/add whatever stitches desired in the order desired. We could post the stitches we use so others have the option of using them. ..


This might be a sensible approach - a bit like what we did with the Random Monet.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> This is so pretty. I love the openness of the stitches and the subtleness of the beads.


Thank you


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

sisu said:


> Nice head bands! I especially like the pink one. The bottle holder is cool too. They are nice quick gifts.


I was thinking of kozies, cup or bottle covers to keep the drink cool or hot longer and keep hands warm and dry. The headbands are cute.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> So far I have 15 balls of yarn out of the tangle. Most are about baseball size some closer to golf balls. There is still a little to untangle and I now have some different colors.
> 
> I found a bundle of pretty lavender that is cut into 12" pieces. Other than plastic canvas I can't imagine what it might be for. Also found the start of a chevron afghan. Almost as good as Bev's reclaimed sweaters and the price is right.


I am so glad all of that work is resulting in something you can use. Whew!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

sisu said:


> Nice head bands! I especially like the pink one. The bottle holder is cool too. They are nice quick gifts.


Thanks! The pattern for this particular carrier is on the "user submitted..." Section if you would like to make one. The body of it works up very quickly, so it's a great last minute gift.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-273967-1.html
(Note: I changed this after I submitted pattern, but when you do the magic circle, ch 2 after initial ch to secure, then do 16 dc and join in first dc.)



jscaplen said:


> Nice work - even nicer when you know that it is your own design.


Thank you! And yes, it is very rewarding to know that my imagination doesn't fail me! I have never been this good at anything before, so to find something you love to do and can ACTUALLY do is quite empowering as well. It did take quite a while to get everything perfect. I am especially proud of the ties.



Normaedern said:


> Beautifully designed and very pretty


Thanks! 



triciad19 said:


> I was thinking of kozies, cup or bottle covers to keep the drink cool or hot longer and keep hands warm and dry. The headbands are cute.


Thanks! You can work the carrier just to the top and not do the straps to make it a kozy. I make the carriers out of mercerized cotton to limit stretching, but if they won't be carried they can definitely be made in something more insulating. The cotton does absorb the bleeding that occurs on the outside of containers, but I don't know how cold or warm it would keep things. It does keep your hands from getting hot/cold, so at least there's that!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This might be a sensible approach - a bit like what we did with the Random Monet.


That's what I was thinking....I won't be doing this, but it seems like setting it up like the RM KAL that we did would work very well.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Fun projects, natureschampion! :thumubup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, finally got it all read. 3 pages since lunch. Wow.

Jane, love your crochet Secret Garden. Lovely colorway.

Natureschampion, you have some quick fun projects there. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Fun projects, natureschampion! :thumubup:


Thanks!! When I finished the final prototypes, I would look at them and had to ask dh, "did I really just make that?" I couldn't believe I did it! I had a few other designs I did last spring, but they were mainly rectangular so there wasn't much involved. I have a "scarflette"/hair scarf that if done in mercerized cotton, nylon, or hemp (I wish), could be used as a belt. You know, like the macrome ones that were popular in the 70s, only this is crocheted lace. I used aunt Lydia's crochet thread size 3, and have some nylon crochet thread size 5 I'd like to try. Size 10 is just way too light for that purpose. I've also done it in fingering weight wool, one ofwhich I sold! My mom has the other. Most of the stuff I have made I have given away, especially to my mom. She and DH are the reason any of this is possible. I also had some more delicate lace headbands. Lol, have I mentioned I LOVE lace?! I really can't wait to desig n my own knitted lace piece.

Sorry guys, I know I am saying a lot. I haven't been on kp in forever, and recently got sucked back in by a friend. "Once you think you're out, they pulllll you back in!" I'm so glad designer suggest I come here. I am the only one in my family/close circle who knits/crochets in this genre (or at all). Dh and mom are very supportive, and dh asks me questions and let's me talk his ear off about what I'm doing. He is quite proud of me, but he doesn't understand it all. My mom has been wearing a lot of (store bought so factory made) knitted garments, and always asks me, "is this knit or crochet?... Can you make this? I bet you could." Especially since they have become more popular at Tommy Bahamas (ick). I have not knit or crochet a sweater yet, but it is the first thing on my list! Well, after I finish the gifts I'm making and an order I got at my show last weekend. But it doesn't matter WHEN I do it, I know I CAN do it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


Jane - that is a stunning shawl. Really like all the beads, too.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


Wow!!!! Sooo beautiful Jane. I love it 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Welcome natureschampion. We would love to see some pics.
> 
> Jane - that is so airy looking, very nice.
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Pam that is beautiful! I love the yarn and your beads.. they look frosted


Thank you!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Here are the pics I have of my own designs. They are nothing compared to what you guys have shown, but they are useful and something I can whip ip real quickly for gists or to sell (hopefully). I have three other patterns for the water bottle carrier. Ignore the tails. I took those before they were woven in and blocked.
> 
> I had a gorgeous thread lace headband, but I gave it to someone before I got a pic of it. I finished it very late at night and had a show the next day. I have a few other things I've done, but don't have any pics yet.


Lovely work 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Peggy Beryl for adding these links to the conversation. I have bookmarked both. The blocking review has some helpful hints. I have never done the 10 stitch blanket, but it sure is pretty.
> 
> Miss Pam, I love the way the color is working out on you Ashton. The beads are a nice compliment. I think I will do the same placement with mine.
> 
> Also saved the Rings of Change pattern. Thanks Jane. I haven't done crochet in a long time, but this is something that really catches my eye!


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Fun projects, natureschampion! :thumubup:


I agree!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> What if we were to do the first stitches according to the pattern. After that each person could use/add whatever stitches desired in the order desired. We could post the stitches we use so others have the option of using them. Each would be unique yet similar. Any thread or yarn could be used so they could be doilies, lap robes, afghans, shawls, throws, bedspreads or whatever.
> 
> Just my opinion.
> 
> edit: we could have a parade or them and in the same post have a record of the various stitches everyone used. That way someone who wanted to make one later could see the stitch library and have some options.


Of course we could follow your suggestion. It fits the model we have been working with--choosing a pattern and everyone do their own rendition of it. And it is a much easier model to follow as well. I just thought it would be a gas to try something different but maybe it is too complicated to do online but would work better in a face-to- face group setting.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh my, there is so much in 1 day. I come home feed the cats then come here to see what's going on and there sure is a lot. Maybe il get a few minutes of knitting in. Let's see how the memory is. 
Jane, love the blocked Secret Garden!

Miss Pam, love the beads you're using with that yarn. I was tempted to buy that Queen Anne's color once but never did. 

Ros, love the new scarf you're starting with the red. 

Was it Jan that has the blue Autumn Tango? Very nice and very long. 

Tanya, remember how Bev cut her RM shawl because it was too big. Maybe you could make 2 stoles out of your Autum Tango? 

And I think I would agree on working the Rings crochet the same as the RM. Since every row would need to have increases, it might be very time consuming, especially for someone like me who rarely has time to follow a pattern, to be able to figure out a new stitch pattern. Although you know I might just surprise myself. 

I know I'm missing something.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Natures champion is who I forgot. Thanks for joining us and for posting those pictures. I love the head pieces! :!: 

Oh and thanks everyone for voting for me. I haven't even looked on Ravelry yet.
Editing to say I have now 24 votes! Yay! Thanks again. :XD: :-D


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natures Champion--nice work. I know how gratifying it is to do your own pattern and have it work well. thanx for sharing.

I am going to the local knitting group at the library in a few minutes and taking the Autumn Tango with me. It is a very small group but even if only 2 people come in this bitter wet weather, I will ask for some feed back. Let them wrap themselves up in it and see how it looks and feels to them. Maybe I will take the camera to photo it on someone if they agree.

Lot's of good activity here today.

Chris--no need to steek it as it can be frogged from either/both ends but what a drag and given the craft table for 11/21 the stress to ready new items for it climbing. It would have been nice to have the stole for this coming market as people will begin to look for holiday gifts. Just got into doing some snowflakes for window light catchers or tree ornaments. And want to do another 5 or 6 hats in better yarns with mitts or scarves. Too many ideas and never enough time.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your crochet Secret Garden. Lovely colorway...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Jane - that is a stunning shawl. Really like all the beads, too.


Thanks - Lily knows how to work the beads in there!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Wow!!!! Sooo beautiful Jane. I love it 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Well I guess I am just going to have to relearn crochet. I actually crocheted before I learned to knit, made Afghans for everyone who could be cajoled into taking one, but haven't done any crocheting in about thirty years. You lot are tempting me to take it up again. (Sigh) In what lifetime? With what time?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I just thought it would be a gas to try something different ...


It could work out much as you said - except there won't be a schedule. If someone uses a stitch/row that someone else likes, they could "borrow" it for theirs. We'd have to explain exactly what we did so that others could follow it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, love the blocked Secret Garden!...


Thank you


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, love the new scarf you're starting with the red.
> 
> Thank you KittyChris, I think Miss Melba has her eyes on it💞
> 
> ...


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh my, there is so much in 1 day. I come home feed the cats then come here to see what's going on and there sure is a lot. Maybe il get a few minutes of knitting in. Let's see how the memory is.
> Jane, love the blocked Secret Garden!
> 
> Miss Pam, love the beads you're using with that yarn. I was tempted to buy that Queen Anne's color once but never did.
> ...


Thank you! The colorway is not what I usually gravitate to, but I'm really trying to broaden my color selections!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


I think it's looking great! It's a lovely yarn, both color and I'm sure it feels wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks - Lily knows how to work the beads in there!


She sure does! How many beads did you use?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


Beautiful, I love it 💞


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


I love those colors--just my favorites! It is looking great.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


that it so beautiful!!! I love it!!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

seadog said:


> Well I guess I am just going to have to relearn crochet. I actually crocheted before I learned to knit, made Afghans for everyone who could be cajoled into taking one, but haven't done any crocheting in about thirty years. You lot are tempting me to take it up again. (Sigh) In what lifetime? With what time?


Double that (sigh)! No time to do it all.....


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


Looking good! I like those colors too!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

seadog said:


> Well I guess I am just going to have to relearn crochet. I actually crocheted before I learned to knit, made Afghans for everyone who could be cajoled into taking one, but haven't done any crocheting in about thirty years. You lot are tempting me to take it up again. (Sigh) In what lifetime? With what time?


You really should! If you are in a car (and not driving), even for 10 minutes, you have time. That's the beauty of crochet-all it takes is a safety pin and your work is safe. Plus, it's just a hook you can through in a bag. And a third, you can whip something up fast. I always have either a water bottle carrier, flower (I crocheted the flowers for my wedding and they are my pride and joy), or headband to do in the car.

I have a friend who crocheted a blanket each for her 2 grandchildren. That's all she's done and HASNT picked up a hook since. She used the excuse that she doesn't have time. She is in sales, so sometimes has to wait for a client for 15-30 minutes. I told her what I told you, and she took back her excuse! Lol! If remembering a pattern is a problem, I write it down on an index card or half sheet of paper. Or you could always free form!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


Ooh! How pretty! And you'll be able to wear it with anything! :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the nice compliments, you are great


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report ...


Looking great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> She sure does! How many beads did you use?


889
Heart on Fire had 1165 - in the smallest size.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

That's a lot of beads! Thanks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, I love your Ashton. Classic colors. Beautiful!

This is what I will be packing up to send off to my grandniece and new grandnephew. I have one more vest to do. It's almost finished. I had to send off for more yarn. They went and discontinued the color. Then I will be concentrating on the Magic Vest-unraveling, test swatches etc.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love your Ashton. Classic colors. Beautiful!
> 
> This is what I will be packing up to send off to my grandniece and new grandnephew. I have one more vest to do. It's almost finished. I had to send off for more yarn. They went and discontinued the color. Then I will be concentrating on the Magic Vest-unraveling, test swatches etc.


Those are so cute and I'm sure they will be much appreciated.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, I love your Ashton. Classic colors. Beautiful!
> 
> This is what I will be packing up to send off to my grandniece and new grandnephew. I have one more vest to do. It's almost finished. I had to send off for more yarn. They went and discontinued the color. Then I will be concentrating on the Magic Vest-unraveling, test swatches etc.


How cute!! I can't wait to be able to make stuff like that.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks Miss Pam and Natureschampion. I love the quick and easy things.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks Miss Pam and Natureschampion. I love the quick and easy things.


It's that quick satisfaction thing!!! I totally get it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--great colorway for your Ashton.

NaturesChampion--agree that carrying a crochet project is real easy to do. Can even work on small projects standing on long lines.

Am doing a crochet project that I mentioned couple weeks back--a dog carrying sling. Finally got the customer today by going to her job. She loved what I showed her so on we go with it. 

Also did some crocheted snowflakes. Need to stiffen them before doing more. Used an acrylic metallic yarn and some metallic crochet thread so don't know how it will take. What experience do others have with stiffening their projects? Homemade or store bought products---what really works?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


How gorgeous!! I love it!! I have a pattern for a very pretty lace stole, but am having a hard time with interweave getting back to me on pattern corrections. It's from their book KNITTED LACE.

Btw, I think your models are fantastic. The first one looks much more comfortable in the second photo. They are both adorable!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane. Love how it turned out.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Finally blocked - my crocheted Secret Garden Shawl designed by Lily Go - she loves her beads & knows how to use them!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


That is wonderful!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, your Autumn Tango looks so soft and warm. Lovely!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tamarque, love your Autumn Tango.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> How gorgeous!! I love it!! I have a pattern for a very pretty lace stole, but am having a hard time with interweave getting back to me on pattern corrections. It's from their book KNITTED LACE.
> 
> Btw, I think your models are fantastic. The first one looks much more comfortable in the second photo. They are both adorable!


Yes by the time I took the second photo we got her to relax a bit and it is a great photo. thanx for the compliment.

Isn't it irritating when you get patterns that have errors and on top of it have a hard time getting responses from the designers?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

thanx everyone. the stole itself came out well I think, just the size of it is a bit mind blowing. that is why i asked these women to weigh in on it. they were so timid about trying it on; had to really try to get them to pick it up even. but once they did they loved the feel of it. still think it at least 2 ft too long but they were feeling comfortable with it on and liked being able to wear it in different ways. On the smaller woman you can see how huge it is. i feel like i did what happened with Bev's Random Monet (LOL).


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


I love that shawl! And with the winter that's about to begin, it will be great to have around someone's shoulders!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...This is what I will be packing up to send off to my grandniece and new grandnephew...


So cute


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite....


It came out quite big - great to wrap up in on a winter's evening!
What did the other ladies think of it?


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

And KP gremlins strike again! I haven't been getting messages from Lace Party! I got a message from something I posted today and wondered what was happening. 35 pages behind!
I have had a major life setback where I have to move. I cried all day yesterday, but today I got mad! I'm going to fight back with the rest of the tenants!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Jane. Love how it turned out.


Thank you, Sue 
Lily asked to put it on her project page so I feel quite good about that.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Things have been going slow with my 3 panel Ashton but I think I wI'll finish it this month. This is my 5th one, but first 3 panel version with tons ofor beads!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ...I'm going to fight back with the rest of the tenants!


You go, Umoza!!
We're rooting for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> ... first 3 panel version with tons ofor beads!


Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> You go, Umoza!!
> We're rooting for you.


Yes, we are! :thumbup:

Tanya, Autumn Tango looks great! I can see how you would think that it might be a bit long, but it sure is versatile!

Melanie, your Ashton is looking so good!

Jane, those Secret Garden shawls are incredible! They have so much class. Wow!

What a busy day here! I know I am missing people. I'm sorry! I went to see a local high school production of Music Man and came home to lots and lots of pages here!


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

umozabeads said:


> I have had a major life setback where I have to move. I cried all day yesterday, but today I got mad! I'm going to fight back with the rest of the tenants!


Oh dear! I hate to move even when I want to go where I'm going! You fight, girl!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, those Secret Garden shawls are incredible! They have so much class. Wow!...


Thank you very much


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


Beautiful 💞


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

umozabeads said:


> And KP gremlins strike again! I haven't been getting messages from Lace Party! I got a message from something I posted today and wondered what was happening. 35 pages behind!
> I have had a major life setback where I have to move. I cried all day yesterday, but today I got mad! I'm going to fight back with the rest of the tenants!


Grr I hate when that happens.

I'm sorry to hear you're having a rough time. But, you go girl! FIGHT THE POWER!! Wish there was something I could do!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Yes, we are! :thumbup:
> 
> Tanya, Autumn Tango looks great! I can see how you would think that it might be a bit long, but it sure is versatile!
> 
> ...


Ooh! How was it?! I love the music man! "A girl who'll kiss on the first time around is usually a hussy. And girl who'll kiss on the second time around is anything but fussy. But the girl who waits til the third time around, head in the clouds, feet on the ground, she's the girl he's glad he's found. She's his shapoopee!" So many songs to sing along with, so much fun!

My dad is taking us girls and "adopted" brother to see a review of INTO THE WOODS on Sunday. Sondheim will be there, along with much of the original cast, including Bernadette peters! Dh and I are going to see ragtime on sat night. It's my favorite along with les miserables. Dh has never seen it, and when I told him it was playing at a localish theater, he said, "well, we have to go then. It's your favorite, and when's the last time you saw it?" What a great guy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Progress report - finished chart 2A. The stripes are working out ok so far. Hopefully they will stay wide enough as the stitch count increases.


What a great Ashton! Love the stripes. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, they very cute :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


I love your Autumn Tango and I think your models look great. It does make a statement. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

umozabeads said:


> And KP gremlins strike again! I haven't been getting messages from Lace Party! I got a message from something I posted today and wondered what was happening. 35 pages behind!
> I have had a major life setback where I have to move. I cried all day yesterday, but today I got mad! I'm going to fight back with the rest of the tenants!


I am so sorry but I LOVE the fighting spirit.


----------



## barb1957 (Feb 17, 2011)

Well couldn't sleep guess I did to much yesterday after having knee done. I come onto 8 unread pages. Love everyone projects I am still a little afraid of the beads but gathering everything so I can start after our church bazzar. I'm head of the cookie walk as far as all the baking and setting up, I didn't realize it would take up so much of my time, but I am enjoying it . Well next on my list this a.m. is 2 loads of washing and a good breakfast, I'm famished. DH tried yesterday but I couldn't figure out what I was hungry for. The problem with that was Just the smell of food made me sick to my stomach, but not today. Off to breakfast then to church to see how the ****** rolling is doing, but I'm not evening staying just checking in.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Umoza--what a horror show to be forced into a move. Moving has got to be one of the worst things we ever have to do, even under the best of circumstances. Such a grief to deal with. You have the right to mourn and be angry as hell. I don't know your circumstances that resulted in this, but having other decide for you where to live, or not live, is so disempowering. So you get your fight on and go for it. Great to have others to fight alongside you.

Jane--How wonderful to have the designer acknowledge your fab work.

We have been extra chatty these past couple of days. Had the same experience of being gone for several hours and finding pages to go thru on getting back. Love it.

Norma--I love your tactful comment about the Autumn Tango: "it does make a statement." Very minimalist of you, thank you.

My model's comments: They both loved the softness of it and the size of it is definitely impressive. Another knitter came in and everyone examined the stitch work/pattern and really liked it. The two models said they liked the stole and the varied way it could be worn. Have one very nice photo of one of them with it wrapped around their head. But not sure they really would wear this blanket if it were theirs. And could get no sense of what they would pay for it, but didn't ask either. I am finding this group to be very nice and chatty but very timid about getting into deep critique. So very nice to get the appreciation but not sure what to make of it. Wish some of you could handle it. I would like to sell it and ask abut $150.00 Does that sound reasonable?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Well couldn't sleep guess I did to much yesterday after having knee done. I come onto 8 unread pages. Love everyone projects I am still a little afraid of the beads but gathering everything so I can start after our church bazzar. I'm head of the cookie walk as far as all the baking and setting up, I didn't realize it would take up so much of my time, but I am enjoying it . Well next on my list this a.m. is 2 loads of washing and a good breakfast, I'm famished. DH tried yesterday but I couldn't figure out what I was hungry for. The problem with that was Just the smell of food made me sick to my stomach, but not today. Off to breakfast then to church to see how the ****** rolling is doing, but I'm not evening staying just checking in.


Take it easy on your knee. Overdoing it will/can retard healing and you don't need that. Are you using a crutch to keep weight off it while working? In our impatience to reclaim full control of our lives, we often push ourselves prematurely. But understand completely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Barb1957 I hope your knee is better soon. Enjoy your breakfast :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hot off the email list from Knitter's Review. Mary notice the one fiber fest in Vermont coming up. You may be interested.

Coming Up
The 13th annual Knitter's Review Retreat is taking place as we speak in Canandaigua, New York, and I'll be back with plenty of pictures and stories for you. The Baptist Conference Center in Steelvile, Missouri, hosts the Ozark Fiber Fling, and the Fall Carolina Fiber Frolic takes place at the Sapphire Valley Resort in Sapphire, North Carolina. On November 15th for one day only, the Amana Woolen Mill in Amana, Iowa, hosts the Shepherds Market Fiber and Fabric Festival. That same weekend in Vermont, the Sixth Annual Green Mountain Fiber Festival takes place at the Wilder Center in Wilder. These and hundreds more can be found on our calendar of upcoming events.

There is also a book on color work recommended: The Knitsonik Colorwork Stranded Sourcebook by Felicity Ford. Here is their review link:

http://www.knittersreview.com/article_book.asp?article=/review/reading/141106_a.asp


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Umoza, so sorry you are in this situation. It must be so unsettling to have this decision forced upon you. HUGS!!! I hope that there is something that you and the others can do. At least you don't have to fight along.

Tanya, thanks for the link to the book. I have that bookmarked. It's on my wish list. 

Barb, I'm with Jane. Take it easy on that knee. Praying for quick healing. Bet you are glad that the surgery is done. Breakfast sounds yummy right now.

Natureschampion, let us know how you like Into The Woods. I found the trailer for the movie and asked DS. And he said it was a comedy. It sounded so fun.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Aston being blocked. When I looked at the photo, I saw a point wasn't straight. Now fixed!! I did a beaded Russian bind off.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--really looks great. I forget what yarn you used. Was it a lace weight or dk yarn?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--really looks great. I forget what yarn you used. Was it a lace weight or dk yarn?


Thank you. It was fingering weight from an indie dyer who uses natural dyes. It is camel and silk. 50% each. A friend gave me some money to treat myself.... so I did :thumbup:


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev those are so cute!!! your lucky to have some little ones to knit for!! Where my husband works there are 2 little ones I could knit for.. the problem with that is once I go down that road everyone will expect a home made item.. so I don't do that.. I will wait for the next generation of grandchildren... LOL I as much as I love to knit those items I can wait!! 

Umoza that is so stressful.. I hope that you all can work something out!! Hugs and Prayers 

Norma that is beautiful.. I love seeing the finished projects and yours looks so soft and yummy 

Tanya I would sell it for that price if there will be other items in that price range.. I do think it is more than worth it!! I would leave it as large as it is.. so many people want large shawls.. I can see this used in so many ways.. My Aston is large.. I am using sport weight and its growing and growing and growing LOL I do think my GD will use is as a throw more than a shawl.. at least to begin with.. once she starts dating seriously then she might have a reason to wear it out! 
Toni it sounds like you have a wonderfully active life!! My sister was a Drama Major and we would go to plays all the time! It is one of my favorite childhood memories  We saw the Music Man and it was great!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie, thank you. I will post again when it is dry.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Ooh! How was it?! I love the music man! "A girl who'll kiss on the first time around is usually a hussy. And girl who'll kiss on the second time around is anything but fussy. But the girl who waits til the third time around, head in the clouds, feet on the ground, she's the girl he's glad he's found. She's his shapoopee!" So many songs to sing along with, so much fun!
> 
> My dad is taking us girls and "adopted" brother to see a review of INTO THE WOODS on Sunday. Sondheim will be there, along with much of the original cast, including Bernadette peters! Dh and I are going to see ragtime on sat night. It's my favorite along with les miserables. Dh has never seen it, and when I told him it was playing at a localish theater, he said, "well, we have to go then. It's your favorite, and when's the last time you saw it?" What a great guy!


I can tell you love musicals  your lucky to live in a area where you can see great shows!!! I grew up in California!! What part do you live in.. I was in the Bay Area, there is so much culture and a richness there that I have not found anywhere else... I moved up to Oregon in '87 met and married my fiddle playing cowboy and have not seen a play or gone to the movies much at all ever since.. I honestly can say we have gone to the movies 4 times since we have been married...LOL I am happy and love our life but sometimes I would love to get dressed up and go out  I saw Godspell at the Marine Memorial in San Francisco with the original cast!! it will stay with me forever.. I also saw Robin Williams at the Cannery when he was a Mime! that was such a great place to grow up..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ronie, thank you. I will post again when it is dry.


your welcome.. I look forward to that!! I am going to put mine on a longer cable and stretch it out!! I messed up a row.. fixed it .. then messed up the next row and fixed it.. I just need to know its fixed before I attempt the next row!! LOL I am so glad I put a lifeline in before I started the 3rd chart!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

The one thing I miss here is the opportunity to go to the theatre and concerts. Everything is so far away that it is a huge effort. There are other compensations though. :thumbup:

PS Sorry you had errors. I thought the transistion between chart 2A and 3 the hardest part. I put a life line in just in case. I think that was where I tinked.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love your Ashton. It looks great. A beaded Russian cast off-hmmmmmmmmmmm. Is that one Tanya linked us to? Sounds interesting.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good morning everyone  

Tanya - your Autumn Tango is pretty, even if on the large side. It would be nice for cuddling up on the couch (still got to be pretty even when loafing).

Norma - what a treat to have such nice yarn to work with. The color looks like a soft forest green, pretty.

I started chart #3 last night. Made an error at the beginning of the first row and had to tink back. Then when I restarted the row I waved off a mosquito and dropped a dozen stitches off my needle, which took quite some time to recover and I hope I got them correctly. I will see today when I get to work on it at lunchtime. My lifeline is all the way back at the end of chart 2 so I would rather not redo chart 2A (I am a slow knitter). Whine and moan part done 

Have a great day (night for you down under gals),

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Aston being blocked. When I looked at the photo, I saw a point wasn't straight. Now fixed!! I did a beaded Russian bind off.


So beautiful, I love it 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Finally got some pics of Autumn Tango stole. Found some models at the knitting group tonite. You can see how big this thing is. One woman modeling is very small; the other one is about 3-4" taller. In the first photo the woman was uncomfortable as a model and didn't know what to do with herself but she was a good sport. The second woman was more relaxed and had a better time playing.


Your Autumn Tango is fantastic. Your pics with models are great. I took mine at night so it doesn't show well at all. The pattern is fun to work though and does work up fairly fast. Still haven't measured mine - but yours is surely larger. Maybe the cables pulls the worsted weight yarn tight enough to make the scarf/stole feel bigger even than it is.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Aston being blocked. When I looked at the photo, I saw a point wasn't straight. Now fixed!! I did a beaded Russian bind off.


Wow!! Excellent. I am loving everyone's Ashton so far interesting how the variegated yarns totally change the look.

So sorry your life issues are such a grief yet, Umoza. Extremely stressful for you. Best wishes to you and your group in your fight.

Lots of other picks of GREAT work. Congrats to all of you and thanks for sharing.

I am on never never land with KP yet also😢 I guess that is what happens when you are click happy.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

barb1957 said:


> Well couldn't sleep guess I did to much yesterday after having knee done. I come onto 8 unread pages. Love everyone projects I am still a little afraid of the beads but gathering everything so I can start after our church bazzar. I'm head of the cookie walk as far as all the baking and setting up, I didn't realize it would take up so much of my time, but I am enjoying it . Well next on my list this a.m. is 2 loads of washing and a good breakfast, I'm famished. DH tried yesterday but I couldn't figure out what I was hungry for. The problem with that was Just the smell of food made me sick to my stomach, but not today. Off to breakfast then to church to see how the ****** rolling is doing, but I'm not evening staying just checking in.


Good for you that your survey/procedure is done, sounds successful and you are on road to recovery😊.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Ooh! How was it?! I love the music man! "A girl who'll kiss on the first time around is usually a hussy. And girl who'll kiss on the second time around is anything but fussy. But the girl who waits til the third time around, head in the clouds, feet on the ground, she's the girl he's glad he's found. She's his shapoopee!" So many songs to sing along with, so much fun!
> 
> My dad is taking us girls and "adopted" brother to see a review of INTO THE WOODS on Sunday. Sondheim will be there, along with much of the original cast, including Bernadette peters! Dh and I are going to see ragtime on sat night. It's my favorite along with les miserables. Dh has never seen it, and when I told him it was playing at a localish theater, he said, "well, we have to go then. It's your favorite, and when's the last time you saw it?" What a great guy!


Musicals are great! They worked hard. The young man that I went to see in particular is loaded with talent and was an excellent leader. He played the part of one of the school board members and was part of the barbershop quartet. His family has gone polka dancing forever. You could tell all of his skills were being put to good use. I was very proud of him.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful Ashton, Norma! 

I will have to look into that Russian bind off that you used. I wanted to do something similar. 

Hang in there, Barb. Take good care of yourself. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Norma, I love your Ashton. It looks great. A beaded Russian cast off-hmmmmmmmmmmm. Is that one Tanya linked us to? Sounds interesting.


I did not send this bind off--there are so many to learn. But this bind off is a basic sewn bind off with placement of a bead. Here is a youtube link demonstrating how it is done






this woman has a list of bind off videos to go thru. some will be simple, others may be of interest. but she also has a wealth of videos on other knit and crochet techniques that are intriguing


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=AkpZJYC0fILqZOIPyvxMw2ObvZx4?fr=yfp-t-102-s&toggle=1&fp=1&cop=mss&ei=UTF-8&p=beaded%20russian%20bind%20off%20knitting

Here is another video that I just did a quick search for the beaded bind off.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

works better!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Aston being blocked. When I looked at the photo, I saw a point wasn't straight. Now fixed!! I did a beaded Russian bind off.


It looks beautiful and I really like your bead placement and the beaded Russian bind off. The color is lovely and that yarn sounds really good, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Your Autumn Tango is fantastic. Your pics with models are great. I took mine at night so it doesn't show well at all. The pattern is fun to work though and does work up fairly fast. Still haven't measured mine - but yours is surely larger. Maybe the cables pulls the worsted weight yarn tight enough to make the scarf/stole feel bigger even than it is.


The cables definitely pulled the lace but that was the point now. However, I did add several row repeats (14 I think instead of the 8 or 9 in the pattern) because I wanted it stole like and not a scarf. Before blocking it was very squooshy to the touch and not any larger than the pattern description but when blocked, it ballooned out. It was the length tho that stretched massively--about 2 extra feet!

I think I would do another one in a lace weight. That red Ashton really sticks with me and I did find some bright red silk mohair yarn in the stash that might make a stunning Autumn Tango. What do you think?

BTW, did you do the decorative center detail on the back. I was so impatient that I totally missed it. Not sure the mohair yarn would show it up too well.

Your pics suffer from the darkness of the color. Even my off white stole doesn't show the lace detail well in the pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ...........
> 
> Tanya I would sell it for that price if there will be other items in that price range.. I do think it is more than worth it!! I would leave it as large as it is.. so many people want large shawls.. I can see this used in so many ways.. My Aston is large.. I am using sport weight and its growing and growing and growing LOL I do think my GD will use is as a throw more than a shawl.. at least to begin with.. once she starts dating seriously then she might have a reason to wear it out!
> .....


Thanks Ronie--what do you think it worth, especially given the cashmere & silk yarn? If I really wanted a fair price it would be about $3-600.00 but locally I doubt I could get that. Perhaps now is the time to get my marketing act together and start filling up my Etsy store and set one up on Ravelry.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* I am glad you liked it. I did the bind off with a Laura Nelkin MKAL earlier in the year. This her video:






The only problem is that the beads are stringed on prior to knitting but I was at the end of the yarn it didn't matter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Melanie* It was a treat and it has a beautiful handle.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Rosd* Thank you. I shall move on with DD's wedding shawl now.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you *Jan*.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, *Toni* I wanted some on the edge as I hadn't used many on the shawl. They were the nearest match I could find and were not very close. They look better than I thought they would!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

* Miss Pam* thank you :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

barb1957 said:


> ...I am still a little afraid of the beads...


I was, too, only 7 months or so ago - now I want to use them in everything that I do.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--How wonderful to have the designer acknowledge your fab work.


It does feel pretty good. 


> I would like to sell it and ask abut $150.00 Does that sound reasonable?


I think it depends on your venue & the target group. 
A friend who visited last week is trying to get me to approach a place that caters to a crowd that spends money, if you know what I mean. I have never sold my work, though, so I am unsure what to do about it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Aston being blocked...


Looks so nice & soft. What is the yarn again?
As soon as you have it off the blocks & can take some pictures, let me know & I will create our "parade" page. You'll be at the head of the list. 
We should include info on the yarn & any mods, etc. I'll do up a list for us to go by.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I think it depends on your venue & the target group.
> A friend who visited last week is trying to get me to approach a place that caters to a crowd that spends money, if you know what I mean. I have never sold my work, though, so I am unsure what to do about it.


Having access to a money crowd is a major piece of the pie with craft selling. Then there are articles on marketing online and I have a small book on my shelves that talks about marketing crafts. You can do an online search for that and there will be information that is instructive.

One thing I run into is people asking for my website. This is the world we are living in today. So having business cards and a website are requisites for a business today. I am sure you know this already. I resist the website as I am a complete deadhead when it comes to these kinds of promotions. I am much more intimidated by doing that than trying almost anything with knitting or crochet.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Natureschampion, let us know how you like Into The Woods. I found the trailer for the movie and asked DS. And he said it was a comedy. It sounded so fun.


Ooh, I can already tell you (sorta)! I have seen it done at a local theater (my brother played Jack from Jack and the beanstalk), and my parents owned the VHS when we were young, which is the original stage production that was filmed. It's amazing! Sondheim is probably the best modern composer. He's a genius. It is a comedy, albeit a dark one. For those who don't know, INTO THE WOODS is a satirical portrayal of a bunch of classic fairy tales mixed together. So, I has to be a DARK comedy BC the original fairy tales (before Disney got their paws on them) were very dark.

But I will still let you know how it is. I'm sure it will blow my mind! I'm especially excited to see Bernadette peters. She's so talented. And I can't wait to hear what Sondheim has to say.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Aston being blocked. When I looked at the photo, I saw a point wasn't straight. Now fixed!! I did a beaded Russian bind off.


Ooh, me likie! I love the color you chose. That's so gorgeous, good job!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was, too, only 7 months or so ago - now I want to use them in everything that I do.


And who would've guessed that you were a newbie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> And who would've guessed that you were a newbie!


I only started knitting lace shawls last year - but it certainly wasn't the first time that I picked up the needles.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ronie said:


> I can tell you love musicals  your lucky to live in a area where you can see great shows!!! I grew up in California!! What part do you live in.. I was in the Bay Area, there is so much culture and a richness there that I have not found anywhere else... I moved up to Oregon in '87 met and married my fiddle playing cowboy and have not seen a play or gone to the movies much at all ever since.. I honestly can say we have gone to the movies 4 times since we have been married...LOL I am happy and love our life but sometimes I would love to get dressed up and go out  I saw Godspell at the Marine Memorial in San Francisco with the original cast!! it will stay with me forever.. I also saw Robin Williams at the Cannery when he was a Mime! that was such a great place to grow up..


Is it that obvious? Lol! I live in la county and GRE up in OC. I was very fortunate to have parents that raised us on such classics as MY FAIR LADY (my ultimate fav movie, I made my sisters watch it while we assembled stems on my flowers at my bachelorette party), SINGING IN THE RAIN, WHITE CHRISTMAS and HOLIDAY INN, HARVEY GIRLS, THE MUSIC MAN, SOUTH PACIFIC, THE SOUND OF MUSIC, ETC... Of course we also watched the non musical classics as well, and Audrey Hepburn is my favorite actress of all time (though I think they should have gone with Julie Andrews for MFL, Audrey did a wonderful job). They took us to so many plays at the OC performing arts center, I can't remember them! I know secret garden and starlight express, but the exact others we saw as kids as opposed to adults escapes me.

Yes, the one good thing about living in the city (besides being close to family of course) is the access to plays and museums. Dh and I have been to more plays than we have movies since we met. In fact, we have not gone to the movie theater since we got married in January, but we saw Book of Mormon last April, and will be seeing ragtime Saturday. Dh wasn't ever into musicals before we met, but he has been open minded and enjoys them. In fact, just weeks after we met, he got me tickets to see Spring Awakening in San Diego.

I actually envy you. I hate the city. It's too crowded, dirty, and corporate. If you have a DVD player, or Netflix, you can always get dressed up, go to dinner, come back home, and PRETEND you are at the theater! Lol! I know it's not the same, but they have made some great film versions of some more modern plays. Plus, there are always the classics with Fred and Ginger, gene and frank, etc. Or you can do a night of Hitchcock (charade-Carey grant, Audrey Hepburn, and Walter matheu-and to catch a their-Carey grant and grace Kelly- are two of my favorites), or even a night of comedy with Abbott and Costello! The possibilities are endless!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I only started knitting lace shawls last year - but it certainly wasn't the first time that I picked up the needles.


I was referring to your beading.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Musicals are great! They worked hard. The young man that I went to see in particular is loaded with talent and was an excellent leader. He played the part of one of the school board members and was part of the barbershop quartet. His family has gone polka dancing forever. You could tell all of his skills were being put to good use. I was very proud of him.


Fantastic! Isn't it so much better when you know someone in the cast? My bro is in ny studying to be a musical theater actor. When he lived here, he was in many productions at local theaters. Sometimes I think those are the best (if they can get the sound right); it seems the actors are maybe giving a little more and not taking it for granted. If your friend was in the scene at the social during "shapoopee" than his polka dancingREALLY came to good use! I would have loved to have seen it with you! When he was little, my brother played Ron Howard's character (why am I forgetting the name!), and for weeks before he would get up really early singing "Wells Fargo wagon." Kinda annoying at the time, but I'm so proud of what he's accomplished and where he's headed.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Is it that obvious? Lol! I live in la county and GRE up in OC. I was very fortunate to have parents that raised us on such classics as MY FAIR LADY (my ultimate fav movie, I made my sisters watch it while we assembled stems on my flowers at my bachelorette party), SINGING IN THE RAIN, WHITE CHRISTMAS and HOLIDAY INN, HARVEY GIRLS, THE MUSIC MAN, SOUTH PACIFIC, THE SOUND OF MUSIC, ETC... Of course we also watched the non musical classics as well, and Audrey Hepburn is my favorite actress of all time (though I think they should have gone with Julie Andrews for MFL, Audrey did a wonderful job). They took us to so many plays at the OC performing arts center, I can't remember them! I know secret garden and starlight express, but the exact others we saw as kids as opposed to adults escapes me.
> 
> Yes, the one good thing about living in the city (besides being close to family of course) is the access to plays and museums. Dh and I have been to more plays than we have movies since we met. In fact, we have not gone to the movie theater since we got married in January, but we saw Book of Mormon last April, and will be seeing ragtime Saturday. Dh wasn't ever into musicals before we met, but he has been open minded and enjoys them. In fact, just weeks after we met, he got me tickets to see Spring Awakening in San Diego.
> 
> I actually envy you. I hate the city. It's too crowded, dirty, and corporate. If you have a DVD player, or Netflix, you can always get dressed up, go to dinner, come back home, and PRETEND you are at the theater! Lol! I know it's not the same, but they have made some great film versions of some more modern plays. Plus, there are always the classics with Fred and Ginger, gene and frank, etc. Or you can do a night of Hitchcock (charade-Carey grant, Audrey Hepburn, and Walter matheu-and to catch a their-Carey grant and grace Kelly- are two of my favorites), or even a night of comedy with Abbott and Costello! The possibilities are endless!!


I have to say that despite the excitement and cultural access in The City (NYC), i never missed being there. My biggest sense of loss was access to the international restaurants and shopping in Chinatown. Today i don't even miss that as my diet has been cleaned up significantly food being home grown organic or local organic to a major degree. But living within driving distance I still went to the City on a regular basis but not for cultural events. Hardly go there anymore even tho I have people living there. My area with all its NYC refugees is pretty cosmopolitan and there are many arts events in all categories. I rarely avail myself of them being much more connected to nature and gardening and political activity. And there is plenty of that to go around if you want it. My peace of mind, living in clean air has really been much more important to me. I will never forget a job I did in mid-town Manhattan about 15 yrs ago. High rise building with million dollar apartments but you stepped out onto the street and smelled dog poop and vomit. The green market held bi-weekly around the corner was a cacophony of sounds and smells--good with putrid. Couldn't wait to come back home to green odors and quiet.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Ronie--what do you think it worth, especially given the cashmere & silk yarn? If I really wanted a fair price it would be about $3-600.00 but locally I doubt I could get that. Perhaps now is the time to get my marketing act together and start filling up my Etsy store and set one up on Ravelry.


Go for it!! And I will too! I need to make a website (it seems you can't do business anymore without one), too. My ss (soul sister) said there are some pretty easy ones, ask am so technologically inept. First things first, though. I changed my name with ssa last May, now I need to change my name on my ID card so I can get my fictitious business name and vendors licence! Wow, I feel so grown up! I don't drive, but my older sis is taking me to the DMV on Monday and I will teach her how to crochet. I'm so excited! We should maybe use each other to get off our tushes and promote ourselves online.

You do wonderful work and should be paid accordingly. Is it your own pattern? If so, you should charge more. We are lucky to live in a time (as artists) that if we do not live in a suitable market for our art, we can easily find one. I have a similar issue. There are areas that would pay that kind of price, but since I don't drive I might as well be in Timbuktu. But with the help of the Internet, we can and WILL succeed!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Having access to a money crowd is a major piece of the pie with craft selling. Then there are articles on marketing online and I have a small book on my shelves that talks about marketing crafts. You can do an online search for that and there will be information that is instructive.
> 
> One thing I run into is people asking for my website. This is the world we are living in today. So having business cards and a website are requisites for a business today. I am sure you know this already. I resist the website as I am a complete deadhead when it comes to these kinds of promotions. I am much more intimidated by doing that than trying almost anything with knitting or crochet.


I'm with you! Setting up a webpage is daunting, but it can be done! As for the business cards, I got a pack from Office Depot and found a template online through Avery (paper company) that had some really nice ones. You do it through whatever word processing program you have, and it's basically cut and paste. I did mine the day before my show, it didn't take long.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Fantastic! Isn't it so much better when you know someone in the cast? My bro is in ny studying to be a musical theater actor. When he lived here, he was in many productions at local theaters. Sometimes I think those are the best (if they can get the sound right); it seems the actors are maybe giving a little more and not taking it for granted. If your friend was in the scene at the social during "shapoopee" than his polka dancingREALLY came to good use! I would have loved to have seen it with you! When he was little, my brother played Ron Howard's character (why am I forgetting the name!), and for weeks before he would get up really early singing "Wells Fargo wagon." Kinda annoying at the time, but I'm so proud of what he's accomplished and where he's headed.


It was very fun watching how so many of the cast looked to him for the cues of what to do next. He is a natural leader, for sure.

Your brother must have had the part of "Winthrop" with the lisp. 

You are right, Ronie. There isn't much dust gathering around here. Well, maybe behind the dust bunnies.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I have to say that despite the excitement and cultural access in The City (NYC), i never missed being there. My biggest sense of loss was access to the international restaurants and shopping in Chinatown. Today i don't even miss that as my diet has been cleaned up significantly food being home grown organic or local organic to a major degree. But living within driving distance I still went to the City on a regular basis but not for cultural events. Hardly go there anymore even tho I have people living there. My area with all its NYC refugees is pretty cosmopolitan and there are many arts events in all categories. I rarely avail myself of them being much more connected to nature and gardening and political activity. And there is plenty of that to go around if you want it. My peace of mind, living in clean air has really been much more important to me. I will never forget a job I did in mid-town Manhattan about 15 yrs ago. High rise building with million dollar apartments but you stepped out onto the street and smelled dog poop and vomit. The green market held bi-weekly around the corner was a cacophony of sounds and smells--good with putrid. Couldn't wait to come back home to green odors and quiet.


Sounds like me. I can't wait to have a sustainable ranch somewhere. I am more for trees, hills, valleys, and streams than concrete streets, tall buildings, pollution, and people. I have been studying aquaponics and at the end of the winter hope to have a working prototype to grow fruit trees. When we have the chance to move, I want to be able to hit the ground running. LA has organic food markets and farmers markets, but none in my area. Our house is right off the freeway (which was built 40 years after granny bought the house), so you can smell the burning rubber and fumes from the cars. Otherwise, my backyard is my heaven. We have a longer lot than most houses in LA which faces southwest, so it is ideal for growing whatever. We have 2 avocado trees, navel and juicing orange trees, and 2 lemon trees along with 2 blueberry plants and a blackberry cross-boysenberry plant. These and still room to grow my annuals!

My brother lives in NYC and he loves it. I would die! It seems so stifling, and with all those tall buildings, how can anyone see the sun or sky? I never go to downtown LA unless I have to, but my sis loves it. I don't get it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

A couple of you mentioned wanting to sell your work. Sorry, I don't have time to individually look for who said it. I thought this might help, as it helped (and is helping) me. It is a multi-part blog series on starting your own craft business. It is written for crocheters, but just substitute "knitting" where you see "crochet."

http://www.cre8tioncrochet.com/2013/07/selling-your-crochet-series-part-one/

Good luck!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Looks so nice & soft. What is the yarn again?
> As soon as you have it off the blocks & can take some pictures, let me know & I will create our "parade" page. You'll be at the head of the list.
> We should include info on the yarn & any mods, etc. I'll do up a list for us to go by.


Thank you, Jane. It is Parys Yarn by Iona Challinor. Lovely to work with. It should be dry tomorrow but I am having trouble taking a natural light photo as light levels sre poor just now. It is very grey and overcast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Natureschampion said:


> Ooh, me likie! I love the color you chose. That's so gorgeous, good job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Sounds like me. I can't wait to have a sustainable ranch somewhere. I am more for trees, hills, valleys, and streams than concrete streets, tall buildings, pollution, and people. I have been studying aquaponics and at the end of the winter hope to have a working prototype to grow fruit trees. When we have the chance to move, I want to be able to hit the ground running. LA has organic food markets and farmers markets, but none in my area. Our house is right off the freeway (which was built 40 years after granny bought the house), so you can smell the burning rubber and fumes from the cars. Otherwise, my backyard is my heaven. We have a longer lot than most houses in LA which faces southwest, so it is ideal for growing whatever. We have 2 avocado trees, navel and juicing orange trees, and 2 lemon trees along with 2 blueberry plants and a blackberry cross-boysenberry plant. These and still room to grow my annuals!
> 
> My brother lives in NYC and he loves it. I would die! It seems so stifling, and with all those tall buildings, how can anyone see the sun or sky? I never go to downtown LA unless I have to, but my sis loves it. I don't get it.


People from the City visit at times and are always surprised at the nite skies with so many stars. The sky from NYC is always covered by smog so the brilliance does not come thru. I am distanced enough from the City after all these years that it doesn't bother me when down there. Parking is always a problem and can be exorbitantly costly. It cost me about $25 for the day 2 weeks ago to park or I would have to walk many blocks--not this body and there was no time for me limp up hill. What I did miss was going to participate in the Climate March last month. That was an event to be part of. 100,00 expected and 400,000 showed up. The energy, even watching online was palpable. That is clearly a City kind of event that doesn't happen very often. Other than than that I love my little property (the smallest in town it seems) with my garden and dead end road and quiet and beautiful seasonal color changes all year round. The excitement use to be when the neighbors chickens or geese came visiting to forage my lawn. Now they are all fenced in but I really loved having them wander over and peck. Even my cats left them alone.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> A couple of you mentioned wanting to sell your work. Sorry, I don't have time to individually look for who said it. I thought this might help, as it helped (and is helping) me. It is a multi-part blog series on starting your own craft business. It is written for crocheters, but just substitute "knitting" where you see "crochet."
> 
> http://www.cre8tioncrochet.com/2013/07/selling-your-crochet-series-part-one/
> 
> Good luck!


This looks like a good summary and beginning for marketing protocol.

The idea of a website is not new or news. I am just the best procrastinator around this stuff that ever walked the face of this earth! But maybe you are right. We can all nudge and support each other. A realtor told me 2 years ago--just do something, anything. Use a free template and cheap service. Just get out there. I listened and thought 'yes, just do it. stop worrying about perfection.' But here I sit able to give others great advice and not listening to myself. Pure pathology on legs.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Jane. It is Parys Yarn by Iona Challinor. Lovely to work with.


Merino & silk? Sounds lovely.


> I am having trouble taking a natural light photo ...


Always a challenge!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> A couple of you mentioned wanting to sell your work. Sorry, I don't have time to individually look for who said it. I thought this might help, as it helped (and is helping) me. It is a multi-part blog series on starting your own craft business. It is written for crocheters, but just substitute "knitting" where you see "crochet."
> 
> http://www.cre8tioncrochet.com/2013/07/selling-your-crochet-series-part-one/
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks for the link! It is saved to favorites and ready for perusal when I am ready.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> People from the City visit at times and are always surprised at the nite skies with so many stars. The sky from NYC is always covered by smog so the brilliance does not come thru. I am distanced enough from the City after all these years that it doesn't bother me when down there. Parking is always a problem and can be exorbitantly costly. It cost me about $25 for the day 2 weeks ago to park or I would have to walk many blocks--not this body and there was no time for me limp up hill. What I did miss was going to participate in the Climate March last month. That was an event to be part of. 100,00 expected and 400,000 showed up. The energy, even watching online was palpable. That is clearly a City kind of event that doesn't happen very often. Other than than that I love my little property (the smallest in town it seems) with my garden and dead end road and quiet and beautiful seasonal color changes all year round. The excitement use to be when the neighbors chickens or geese came visiting to forage my lawn. Now they are all fenced in but I really loved having them wander over and peck. Even my cats left them alone.


How marvelous! Now THAT sounds like heaven! I want chickens and horses, maybe a couple of cows (for milk. I couldn't bring myself to slaughter them). I know what you mean about the stars lacking in the city. LA is infamous for its smog, though suposedly it is better than it was a few decades ago. Also the light pollution. However, when you go up the nearby mountains and look out on San Bernardino (the next county over where the ocean wind current blows a lot of smog and right next to LA), you see a thick layer of brown. It's disgusting. Good luck trying to find any constellations here, you are lucky to see a handful of stars.

One reason I love camping is bc of the night sky. I'm imagine it's much like where you live. Have you ever heard the Jack Johnson song "constellations"? He has a great version on his EN CONCERT live cd with Eddie vender (pearl jam). I always listen and stare at the stars when I go camping. It's quite perfect!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thanks for the link! It is saved to favorites and ready for perusal when I am ready.


Great!! Let me know if you want to bounce any ideas!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> How marvelous! Now THAT sounds like heaven! I want chickens and horses, maybe a couple of cows (for milk. I couldn't bring myself to slaughter them). I know what you mean about the stars lacking in the city. LA is infamous for its smog, though suposedly it is better than it was a few decades ago. Also the light pollution. However, when you go up the nearby mountains and look out on San Bernardino (the next county over where the ocean wind current blows a lot of smog and right next to LA), you see a thick layer of brown. It's disgusting. Good luck trying to find any constellations here, you are lucky to see a handful of stars.
> 
> One reason I love camping is bc of the night sky. I'm imagine it's much like where you live. Have you ever heard the Jack Johnson song "constellations"? He has a great version on his EN CONCERT live cd with Eddie vender (pearl jam). I always listen and stare at the stars when I go camping. It's quite perfect!


No, not familiar with the song Constellations. Maybe it is online for listening. I am in a stunningly beautiful region with great geological variation. For example we have world renowned rock climbing cliffs here. Not a rock climber myself, but always in awe of the cliffs.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Great!! Let me know if you want to bounce any ideas!


Vista Print is a very cheap and quick printing service. They offer oodles of templates for business cards. Used them when I ran for School Board and found a perfect business card for this purpose. Within about 3 days with expedited service the cards arrived. They also have banners and other marketing items. Check them out online. I doubt that home printing of your own cards would be any cheaper given the cost of the ink alone.

I should say that I am not ignorant of many business practices; it just that I get stuck moving forward on some things like websites. I can probably share a lot of information with you.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> No, not familiar with the song Constellations. Maybe it is online for listening. I am in a stunningly beautiful region with great geological variation. For example we have world renowned rock climbing cliffs here. Not a rock climber myself, but always in awe of the cliffs.


Here's your song:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't believe how much is going on here since the last time I checked in! Let's see what I can remember and apologies now for things I might miss ,

Your Ashton is looking wonderful so far, Melanie. The darker brown is like a shadow that makes the rest of the shawl really pop! 

Bev, your little vests are Sooooo cute. What a nice gift for your great niece and nephew :thumbup: 

Tanya, I think your shawl looked very nice on your models. Yes, it is big, but the better to cuddle up in! 
I have only ever used regular starch for snowflakes I have made and that has worked fine to stiffen them right up.

Norma, your Ashton is so soft looking and so well done! Beautiful beaded cast off. Can't wait to see it off the boards


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here's your song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--on what yarns did you use the starch for stiffening? And did it change any colors or stain? I am using a metallic crochet thread and a metallic acrylic. may also try some of the leftover acrylics? I think it was Vivian Hoxbo that talked about using potato starch for stiffening her crocheted hemp boxes.l I am getting ready to try some stiffening of a few ornaments to see how it goes before I do any more of them.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Vista Print is a very cheap and quick printing service. They offer oodles of templates for business cards. Used them when I ran for School Board and found a perfect business card for this purpose. Within about 3 days with expedited service the cards arrived. They also have banners and other marketing items. Check them out online. I doubt that home printing of your own cards would be any cheaper given the cost of the ink alone.
> 
> I should say that I am not ignorant of many business practices; it just that I get stuck moving forward on some things like websites. I can probably share a lot of information with you.


Thanks so much for the info! I had to get mine done quickly and had no time to shop around, but they were only intended to be used until they ran out or I found something better; like starter business cards. I will definitely check out vista print for when I'm ready to order new ones!

I may utilize your experience then, if that's ok? My grandpa taught me very thing he knew about business, which had nothing to do with the Internet. Sadly, he passed away before he could see what I've accomplished or help me on my journey. Headless to say, I'm a good saleswoman and whatnot, but I, too, have a problem incorporating myself into the "new age" of business. It does seem necessary, though, especially if you want a fair price for your work.

Well, they key to life and survival is adaptation. Will you try and adapt with me to the new way things are done?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Here's your song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Tanya - your Autumn Tango is pretty, even if on the large side. It would be nice for cuddling up on the couch (still got to be pretty even when loafing).
> 
> ...


That sounds like what I did!!  I sure hope you can get it right this time.. I personally would opt to tink back 4 rows than frog 55!!! YIKES I fortunatly did put a life line in.. I did one after 2 and then not again until after 2a I was playing(_knitting_) dangerously..


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--on what yarns did you use the starch for stiffening? And did it change any colors or stain? I am using a metallic crochet thread and a metallic acrylic. may also try some of the leftover acrylics? I think it was Vivian Hoxbo that talked about using potato starch for stiffening her crocheted hemp boxes.l I am getting ready to try some stiffening of a few ornaments to see how it goes before I do any more of them.


It was just regular white cotton crochet thread that I used. It didn't change the white at all.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That sounds like what I did!!  I sure hope you can get it right this time.. I personally would opt to tink back 4 rows than frog 55!!! YIKES I fortunatly did put a life line in.. I did one after 2 and then not again until after 2a I was playing(_knitting_) dangerously..


LOL! I haven't put a lifeline in for awhile either. I'm thinking that it might be a good idea though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanks Ronie--what do you think it worth, especially given the cashmere & silk yarn? If I really wanted a fair price it would be about $3-600.00 but locally I doubt I could get that. Perhaps now is the time to get my marketing act together and start filling up my Etsy store and set one up on Ravelry.


Your quite welcome.. I wish I knew what it would bring.. I think they are worth far more than what we can get for them... I would put your $150.00 on it and see what reaction you get! I would also make sure that the content is clear somewhere.. most people don't think of these things.. and if they see its a luxury yarn they will be even more impressed


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Is it that obvious? Lol! If you have a DVD player, or Netflix, you can always get dressed up, go to dinner, come back home, and PRETEND you are at the theater! Lol! I know it's not the same, but they have made some great film versions of some more modern plays. Plus, there are always the classics with Fred and Ginger, gene and frank, etc. Or you can do a night of Hitchcock (charade-Carey grant, Audrey Hepburn, and Walter matheu-and to catch a their-Carey grant and grace Kelly- are two of my favorites), or even a night of comedy with Abbott and Costello! The possibilities are endless!!


We have a DVR and a DVD plus a VHS still and tons of tapes.. we are upgrading out movies to DVD and I have so many Christmas movies that are old and wonderful.. We watch White Christmas every year while decorating the tree.. and its nearly every weekend full of movies ! 
One of our Favorite date nights is just like what you said.. we get a deli tray and some nice wine.. sit in front of the tv eat and watch movies.. 
Oh and I was born in LA county


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Caryn--on what yarns did you use the starch for stiffening? And did it change any colors or stain? I am using a metallic crochet thread and a metallic acrylic. may also try some of the leftover acrylics? I think it was Vivian Hoxbo that talked about using potato starch for stiffening her crocheted hemp boxes.l I am getting ready to try some stiffening of a few ornaments to see how it goes before I do any more of them.


Oh my gosh I meant to talk to you this morning about stiffeners.. I would use Tacky Glue by Alieens (sp) or go to JoAnne's and look for a stiffener.. they sell it. Tacky Glue is cheaper and works great! if you have some give it a try on a sample.. I loosen it up a tad with some water.. I don't know if it will change the sparkle in your yarn though


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow I was gone all day.. looked everywhere for a battery couldn't find one..  If I have to spend $10.00 online I guess I will ... 
We went shopping at Costco... how long does it take me to run to Costco??? 8.5 hours LOL Natureschampion you might want to think of what it takes to live in the country  that being said we have done this since we first met so we are use to it and love it.. its not a bad thing for us.. 

I did get a 2015 knitting calendar..  I asked him to wrap it and put it under the tree.. We had a great time and saved some money! we picked up the latest food saver mine is a dinosaur LOL and this new one has several options our old one didn't .. We do a lot of cooking then freezing and wore out the old one  

I have not knitted all day.. and am anxious to see if my fixes worked or if I am going to be frogging and starting chart 3 over.. its no biggie... I just hate to mess up so badly LOL 

Have a great evening/morning all


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks so much for the info! I had to get mine done quickly and had no time to shop around, but they were only intended to be used until they ran out or I found something better; like starter business cards. I will definitely check out vista print for when I'm ready to order new ones!
> 
> I may utilize your experience then, if that's ok? My grandpa taught me very thing he knew about business, which had nothing to do with the Internet. Sadly, he passed away before he could see what I've accomplished or help me on my journey. Headless to say, I'm a good saleswoman and whatnot, but I, too, have a problem incorporating myself into the "new age" of business. It does seem necessary, though, especially if you want a fair price for your work.
> 
> Well, they key to life and survival is adaptation. Will you try and adapt with me to the new way things are done?


Thank you for bringing your enthusiasm to LP and will look forward to helping each other, and anyone else pull ourselves up with our collective bootstraps. And we can all share our business expertise and see where it leads us.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Great!! Let me know if you want to bounce any ideas!


Thank you! I appreciate your offer. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> It was just regular white cotton crochet thread that I used. It didn't change the white at all.


thanx. important to know these things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Your quite welcome.. I wish I knew what it would bring.. I think they are worth far more than what we can get for them... I would put your $150.00 on it and see what reaction you get! I would also make sure that the content is clear somewhere.. most people don't think of these things.. and if they see its a luxury yarn they will be even more impressed


totally agree about the labeling and the price for local sale at a farmer's market. also need to figure out how to display it. we will be indoors this month so no tent top for hanging things. wish I had a mannequin or a dress form for draping things items like this.

will also check out this Tacky material for stiffening. what I bought was pretty expensive, at least compared to starch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Tacky Glue is cheaper and works great! .../quote]
> What about a sugar starch? Shouldn't interfere with the glitter of the yarn.
> For example:
> http://www.food.com/recipe/doily-sugar-starch-342748


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, thanks for the heads up on Vista Print. I need to get cards for my cleaning business. Gonna go check them out.

Night all.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> .. I personally would opt to tink back 4 rows than frog 55!!! YIKES I fortunatly did put a life line in.. I did one after 2 and then not again until after 2a I was playing(_knitting_) dangerously..


Ronie -- Since I started knitting lace a long time before I ever heard of a lifeline, I've never used them. Soooo, when I have to go back, if it is multiple rows like the 4 mentioned, I pull the needles, carefully pull out the knitting for 2 of the rows, then pick up the stitches (that would be row 3), and then tink back being careful to re-orient the stitches correctly. It is fast and as along as I don't pull or tug on the loose stitches, they will hold until I can get them picked up again. Sometimes, I use a smaller needle to pick up with -- it is easier to slip back into the stitches. I usually re-insert markers after I get to my destination row as I begin working forward.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I pull the needles, carefully pull out the knitting for 2 of the rows, then pick up the stitches ...


Something else that might help here - Dee O'Keefe mentions using spray starch (hairspray might work, too) to "freeze" the stitches in place. It will wash out in the rinse before you block.


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-297446-1.html

I am talking about that stitch and some people on main choosing off topic. I am want to suggest this stitch look great and vintage style in hats and mittens.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Just finished my Ashton. I'll try to remember to take a pic tomorrow before I block it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Just finished my Ashton. I'll try to remember to take a pic tomorrow before I block it.


Looking forward to the photo Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, I used foam rubber blocks and then put towels under the shawl. I would use a doona next time. It may not be perfect blocking, but I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this &#128158; I think Rachel will love it &#128158; I hope to get better photos when it is dry &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Just finished my Ashton. I'll try to remember to take a pic tomorrow before I block it.


Looking forward to seeing it. I'm on row 19 of chart 3.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, I used foam rubber blocks and then put towels under the shawl. I would use a doona next time. It may not be perfect blocking, but I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this 💞 I think Rachel will love it 💞 I hope to get better photos when it is dry 💞


Stunning! I'm sure she'll love it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it,


Is that what is causing the darker sections - or is that in the yarn itself? 


> It may not be perfect blocking


It looks marvellous from here!


> I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this


As well you should be. I knew that you'd have no problem.


> I think Rachel will love it ...


How could she not?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Miss Pam said:


> Stunning! I'm sure she'll love it!


I agree!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much Jane. The dark lines are from the towels underneath. The yarn is a perfect red, no colour variations at all. Rachel will be here in about a week and a half and then there will be photos of her with her Ashton. Thank you for your faith in me, I must admit when I first read the pattern, I thought oh dear am I going to be able to do this? Now I am quite used to looking at charts and they don't terrify me anymore. I'm looking forward to my next challenge. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Stunning! I'm sure she'll love it!


Thank you Miss Pam 💞


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, I used foam rubber blocks and then put towels under the shawl. I would use a doona next time. It may not be perfect blocking, but I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this 💞 I think Rachel will love it 💞 I hope to get better photos when it is dry 💞


How beautiful! What wonderful work! And gorgeous color, too. You know, I never really KNEW color until I started knitting. The yarns they come up with!! You all really should have a parade. I think it's a great job blocking. And doesn't it feel great to do something you've never done before?!

I'm sorry, I don't know who Rachel is. But I'm sure she will love it! Will you be giving it to her in person? If so, you should get pics of her wearing it! I'd love to see the smile on her face!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Jane. The dark lines are from the towels underneath. The yarn is a perfect red, no colour variations at all. Rachel will be here in about a week and a half and then there will be photos of her with her Ashton. Thank you for your faith in me, I must admit when I first read the pattern, I thought oh dear am I going to be able to do this? Now I am quite used to looking at charts and they don't terrify me anymore. I'm looking forward to my next challenge. 💞


Oops, I guess I should have read further before I opened my big mouth. Well anyways, Rachel will love it, and good job!! Oh, and challenging ourselves is how we stay young, isn't it?


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I had no idea there was a huge, 72-page Ashton KAL (part deux) going on here! Oh my!! Thanks to all of you who have devoted your valuable knitting time to knitting my little Ashton. And thanks also to lace knitting diva Jane for doing such an outstanding job. (The first page? Now _that_ is the way to start a KAL. I'm taking notes!)

I'll definitely keep looking back to spy the completed shawls. Even though the pattern has been out for a while now, I still get such a kick out of seeing completed Ashtons, each one different as snowflakes. It's just like Christmas!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

stevieland said:


> ...Thanks to all of you who have devoted your valuable knitting time to knitting my little Ashton.


It is certainly because it is great pattern, Dee!


> thanks also to lace knitting diva Jane for doing such an outstanding job.


Oh, my don't think that I deserve that moniker but I am certainly having fun with lace knitting since I started with your Nanciann.


> I still get such a kick out of seeing completed Ashtons, each one different as snowflakes. It's just like Christmas!


I can't imagine how it must feel to see all of your "little babies" continuing to be "born". I guess Christmas might be a good comparison. To think that you have fostered so much creativity - to say nothing of keeping us out of trouble!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

You do indeed deserve that moniker! And KAL leader extraordinaire as well! I edited my original post while you were replying to say how awesome that first page with all the links and info was. You are a natural knitter and teacher. Big hugs to you, my friend.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> How beautiful! What wonderful work! And gorgeous color, too. You know, I never really KNEW color until I started knitting. The yarns they come up with!! You all really should have a parade. I think it's a great job blocking. And doesn't it feel great to do something you've never done before?!
> 
> I'm sorry, I don't know who Rachel is. But I'm sure she will love it! Will you be giving it to her in person? If so, you should get pics of her wearing it! I'd love to see the smile on her face!


Thank you, yes it does feel great, I'm so so happy with it and the cashmere feels so soft. Rachel is one of my daughters, I'm giving it to her for her 7 year anniversary of her kidney transplant. My darling hubby ( Rachel's stepdad gave her a kidney) Rachel is coming here in about a week and a half, for my niece's wedding. She will only be here for 5 days and I will give it her then. Hopefully it will be a nice surprise for her and she loves red💞 and yes I will take photos of her when she receives it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

stevieland said:


> I had no idea there was a huge, 72-page Ashton KAL (part deux) going on here! Oh my!! Thanks to all of you who have devoted your valuable knitting time to knitting my little Ashton. And thanks also to lace knitting diva Jane for doing such an outstanding job. (The first page? Now _that_ is the way to start a KAL. I'm taking notes!)
> 
> I'll definitely keep looking back to spy the completed shawls. Even though the pattern has been out for a while now, I still get such a kick out of seeing completed Ashtons, each one different as snowflakes. It's just like Christmas!


Thank you so much for your beautiful pattern Dee. I have got my eyes on at least 3 of your beautiful patterns that I must buy and make. Your Ashton is so well written, especially for beginners of reading charts. I have learnt so much and I'm very happy with my red cashmere Ashton 💞


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you, yes it does feel great, I'm so so happy with it and the cashmere feels so soft. Rachel is one of my daughters, I'm giving it to her for her 7 year anniversary of her kidney transplant. My darling hubby ( Rachel's stepdad gave her a kidney) Rachel is coming here in about a week and a half, for my niece's wedding. She will only be here for 5 days and I will give it her then. Hopefully it will be a nice surprise for her and she loves red💞 and yes I will take photos of her when she receives it 💞


Wo! Mazel tov (hearty congratulations/good job) on her 7 year anniversary! How kizmit is it that your husband was a match both bleod and tissue type? Wow! Give both of them my best! What a great thing to be able to give a part of ones self like that. hearing that gives me much joy!

Do you get to see her often? It will be a wonderful suprise!

Is it 100% cashmere or a blend? I am still kinda new to a lot of yarns. I've mainly used cotton and cotton blends, though I love the merino/silk blend I am working with now. I got a scrumptious baby alpaca/cashmere blend I'm dying to work with, but am saving that for when I design a shawl. I am addicted to KnitPicks yarn and can't wait to use the yarns I haven't worked with. They have never disappointed me!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Wo! Mazel tov (hearty congratulations/good job) on her 7 year anniversary! How kizmit is it that your husband was a match both bleod and tissue type? Wow! Give both of them my best! What a great thing to be able to give a part of ones self like that. hearing that gives me much joy!
> 
> Do you get to see her often? It will be a wonderful suprise!
> 
> Is it 100% cashmere or a blend? I am still kinda new to a lot of yarns. I've mainly used cotton and cotton blends, though I love the merino/silk blend I am working with now. I got a scrumptious baby alpaca/cashmere blend I'm dying to work with, but am saving that for when I design a shawl. I am addicted to KnitPicks yarn and can't wait to use the yarns I haven't worked with. They have never disappointed me!


Thank you, no we don't see Rachel very often, she lives a couple of hours north of Sydney on the other side of the country. We are so looking forward to seeing her. I just wish she could stay longer, but we are so grateful to see her.

The yarn is 100% Cashmere and it's beautiful to knit with. I used Knit Pro Cubics circular needles. 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, I used foam rubber blocks and then put towels under the shawl. I would use a doona next time. It may not be perfect blocking, but I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this 💞 I think Rachel will love it 💞 I hope to get better photos when it is dry 💞


Congratulations! It is gorgeous!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

stevieland said:


> You do indeed deserve that moniker! And KAL leader extraordinaire as well! I edited my original post while you were replying to say how awesome that first page with all the links and info was. You are a natural knitter and teacher. Big hugs to you, my friend.


I totally agree with you, Dee! Jane has done a wonderful job with this Ashton KAL. We have all had a great time and are learning so much. :thumbup:

P.S. I am on the return of the first row on Chart #4! The home stretch!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Congratulations! It is gorgeous!!! :thumbup:


Thank you TLL 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

umozabeads said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you 💞


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ok, this may not be the place, but I had to ask. If you'd rather I ask on main I will. How do you keep your co from twisting when you knit in the round? I've knit in the round a bunch of times, but for some reason I'm having difficulty this time.

Thanks!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Ok, this may not be the place, but I had to ask. If you'd rather I ask on main I will. How do you keep your co from twisting when you knit in the round? I've knit in the round a bunch of times, but for some reason I'm having difficulty this time.
> 
> Thanks!


Sometimes a pattern will suggest that you knit a couple of rows before joining. I have done this a few times. Then you need to snug up a bit of seam below the join. Otherwise, I just keep straightening the stitches on the needles until there is enough that it quits twisting. :? I hope that helps you.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for your beautiful pattern Dee. I have got my eyes on at least 3 of your beautiful patterns that I must buy and make.


 :thumbup: One of these days I am going to break down and do the Holbrook and the Tristano shawls. They are so beautiful!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Always a challenge!


It will be today, too. Windy, very overcast and rain :thumbdown:

The yarn was camel and silk.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- Since I started knitting lace a long time before I ever heard of a lifeline, I've never used them. Soooo, when I have to go back, if it is multiple rows like the 4 mentioned, I pull the needles, carefully pull out the knitting for 2 of the rows, then pick up the stitches (that would be row 3), and then tink back being careful to re-orient the stitches correctly. It is fast and as along as I don't pull or tug on the loose stitches, they will hold until I can get them picked up again. Sometimes, I use a smaller needle to pick up with -- it is easier to slip back into the stitches. I usually re-insert markers after I get to my destination row as I begin working forward.


I tend to do the same as you Belle. When I frog I try to leave the purl row as the row to pick up. Less chance of losing a YO or confusing dec stitches. I also use a much smaller needle for pick--often by 4 or 5 sizes as it is so much easier that way.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Ronie said:
> 
> 
> > ...Tacky Glue is cheaper and works great! .../quote]
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Something else that might help here - Dee O'Keefe mentions using spray starch (hairspray might work, too) to "freeze" the stitches in place. It will wash out in the rinse before you block.


Not computing this info. Why would you want to rinse out the starch before blocking. The intent is to create a stiff fabric.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Just finished my Ashton. I'll try to remember to take a pic tomorrow before I block it.


I can't wait!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, I used foam rubber blocks and then put towels under the shawl. I would use a doona next time. It may not be perfect blocking, but I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this 💞 I think Rachel will love it 💞 I hope to get better photos when it is dry 💞


Wonderful. A beautiful gift :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful. A beautiful gift :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

stevieland said:


> You do indeed deserve that moniker! And KAL leader extraordinaire as well! I edited my original post while you were replying to say how awesome that first page with all the links and info was. You are a natural knitter and teacher. Big hugs to you, my friend.


Thank you for the pattern and thank you Jane for doing it. In my eyes you are both awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I tend to do the same as you Belle. When I frog I try to leave the purl row as the row to pick up. Less chance of losing a YO or confusing dec stitches. I also use a much smaller needle for pick--often by 4 or 5 sizes as it is so much easier that way.


Me, too but I do use a lifeline, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

NaturesChampion--when I knit in the round this is how I keep the CO from twisting. Divide the stitches in half and pull the cable back in the middle. Lay the two halves opposite each other on a flat surface and straighten the CO stitches so they are untwisted. Carefully pick up the needles, keeping fingers on the beginning stitches at the needle tips. Begin knitting. On second row, check to ensure the stitches haven't twisted. If for some reason they have twisted, this is the only row that you can untwist without tinkling or frogging back.

Ros--Exquisite! Cannot imagine Rachel being anything less than thrilled.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

stevieland said:


> I had no idea there was a huge, 72-page Ashton KAL (part deux) going on here! Oh my!! Thanks to all of you who have devoted your valuable knitting time to knitting my little Ashton. And thanks also to lace knitting diva Jane for doing such an outstanding job. (The first page? Now _that_ is the way to start a KAL. I'm taking notes!)
> 
> I'll definitely keep looking back to spy the completed shawls. Even though the pattern has been out for a while now, I still get such a kick out of seeing completed Ashtons, each one different as snowflakes. It's just like Christmas!


Dee--How nice that you found us and the Ashton KAL. It must have been a very special surprise to see how much we appreciate your contributions to our world of knitting and other sharing. It is such a pleasure to have you peek in on our little group and see you enjoy the work going on here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> NaturesChampion--when I knit in the round this is how I keep the CO from twisting. Divide the stitches in half and pull the cable back in the middle. Lay the two halves opposite each other on a flat surface and straighten the CO stitches so they are untwisted. Carefully pick up the needles, keeping fingers on the beginning stitches at the needle tips. Begin knitting. On second row, check to ensure the stitches haven't twisted. If for some reason they have twisted, this is the only row that you can untwist without tinkling or frogging back.
> 
> Ros--Exquisite! Cannot imagine Rachel being anything less than thrilled.


Thank you 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Something else that might help here - Dee O'Keefe mentions using spray starch (hairspray might work, too) to "freeze" the stitches in place. It will wash out in the rinse before you block.


I like that idea, Jane.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, I used foam rubber blocks and then put towels under the shawl. I would use a doona next time. It may not be perfect blocking, but I'm very happy with my first attempt at knitting something like this 💞 I think Rachel will love it 💞 I hope to get better photos when it is dry 💞


That is just gorgeous! You really did a wonderful job knitting it and blocking! How large did it turn out to be? 
Also, what is a doona? I have not heard of that word?


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wonder if this would attract fruit flies or gnats or other sugar seeking insects?


I wondered exactly the same thing!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally agree with you, Dee! Jane has done a wonderful job with this Ashton KAL. We have all had a great time and are learning so much. :thumbup:
> Yes!
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Not computing this info. Why would you want to rinse out the starch before blocking. The intent is to create a stiff fabric.


This is not for the snowflake stiffening, but for keeping the stitches stiff when you frog back to prevent them from unraveling further I believe


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, your Ashton is gorgeous, yummy and quite delicious looking. The kind of knitting that makes you want to snuggle and get warm in it. Excellent blocking. 

Dee, thanks for stopping in. We think we have a grand little group here. And, yes, Jane is super!  Stop blushing, Jane. 

Natureschampion, ask anything you want here. We are all glad to give input to each others concerns and questions. In fact the way this thread is going, I have given up trying to keep up with the rest of KP.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, your Ashton is gorgeous, yummy and quite delicious looking. The kind of knitting that makes you want to snuggle and get warm in it. Excellent blocking.
> 
> Dee, thanks for stopping in. We think we have a grand little group here. And, yes, Jane is super!  Stop blushing, Jane.
> 
> Natureschampion, ask anything you want here. We are all glad to give input to each others concerns and questions. In fact the way this thread is going, I have given up trying to keep up with the rest of KP.


I completely agree with you Bev on all points. Especially looking at the rest of KP - than I wouldn't have time to knit at all.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> This is not for the snowflake stiffening, but for keeping the stitches stiff when you frog back to prevent them from unraveling further I believe


Okay, that makes sense now. Thanx. I felt like I was in lala land for a moment on this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I completely agree with you Bev on all points. Especially looking at the rest of KP - than I wouldn't have time to knit at all.


And me, too. Actually, I find most of what is on KP fairly thin in discussion for the most part. I still periodically run thru the forum threads to see if there is anything of interest, but I find less and less.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: One of these days I am going to break down and do the Holbrook and the Tristano shawls. They are so beautiful!!!


I'm looking at those shawls also, they are beautiful 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> That is just gorgeous! You really did a wonderful job knitting it and blocking! How large did it turn out to be?
> Also, what is a doona? I have not heard of that word?


Doona is Australian for Duvet, or filled coverlet- never as dense as a quilt.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is very interesting Vintage Crochet I have not tried to do an invisible seam with the purl or garter stitch..

Jane I look forward to seeing it!!

RosD that is beautiful!! she is going to love it 

Dee I am so glad you popped in!!! I have been saying for so long now that I have wanted to do the Ashton and it seemed like the perfect pattern for the Lace Party!! I agree Jane is a great host!! and that introduction is amazing.. (sorry Jane I am sure your blushing now )
It would be wonderful if you could join in with us!! we love lace and love talking,seeing,and making lace  You certainly have a lot of amazing patterns... there seems to be no end to your wonderful imagination 

Tanya the spray starch or hair spray was in reference to _Frogging_ When you frog a few rows if you use spray starch or hairspray it will hold the stitches so they don't slip and run much better than if you didn't use it.. I think this is a *Brilliant idea* 

I have a Hospic sale to go to this morning!! everything 50% off!! I need a small couch for in the front room.. I'd like a table to go behind it.. I have a large window that needs something..LOL and we need seating in there for company so if all goes well I'll have my room closer to being done today  I am also going to look at the yarn and lace Plus !!!! Sweaters!!!! I have my hopes of finding some of Bev's amazing finds.. LOL I'm going to look at seams and move on... I am sure hubby is going to love this!! I should just leave him at home and call him if I find something.. its just down the road a bit! less than a mile.. 
I am going to take Jane's and Belles suggestion and stretch out (not to an extreme) my Ashton and see if it needs my attention.. I hope I fixed the issues and don't have to tink/frog but I don't want a flaw in it either... I hope to get started on that today.. my SIL and BIL are coming out this afternoon... they are on their way to our fav Fish and Chips place about a hour up the coast.. I will bet good money that hubby will want to go too  So there goes my Saturday knitting time.. Theres always tomorrow?? fingers crossed anyway..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> That is just gorgeous! You really did a wonderful job knitting it and blocking! How large did it turn out to be?
> Also, what is a doona? I have not heard of that word?


Thank you sisu, the shawl measures 92 inches and from the top to the bottom it measures 46 inches. A doona is like a continental quilt. I will definitely use something a bit flatter underneath whatever I'm blocking next time. The towels were not the best idea 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you, Dee! Jane has done a wonderful job with this Ashton KAL. We have all had a great time and are learning so much. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, your Ashton is gorgeous, yummy and quite delicious looking. The kind of knitting that makes you want to snuggle and get warm in it. Excellent blocking.
> 
> Dee, thanks for stopping in. We think we have a grand little group here. And, yes, Jane is super!  Stop blushing, Jane.
> 
> Natureschampion, ask anything you want here. We are all glad to give input to each others concerns and questions. In fact the way this thread is going, I have given up trying to keep up with the rest of KP.


Thank you eshlemania 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie, thank you &#128158;


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Wonder if this would attract fruit flies or gnats or other sugar seeking insects?


I can't tell you how many years ago I starched my crocheted doilies this way. Boiling sugar and water must change the composition of the sugar because I have never had a problem of bugs with it.. I was doing some sorting of stored things recently and they are in pristine condition. I did mine on the strong or heavy side of the sugar to water ratio.

Rows, you Ashton is great. The red is totally striking. I also want to see Rachel's smile when she sees your creation for her. It is also a perfect gift to commemorate her 7 year anniversary for her transplant.

How nice to see you stop be, Dee. I have admired your patterns for a long time. Every time I had decided on one of your patterns, you would have a new one out that I liked equally as well or better😊. And, yes, Jane is the PERFECT person to host this KAL.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--thanx for the stiffener info. I would never use hair spray tho because it is so toxic and you are breathing it in. I think that is one of the first things I gave up for health reasons and did that before the age of 20! It hurt my lungs and nasal passages and anything that could do that was not good to be around.

I think I will try to mix up a starch solution and dip one and paint another snowflake to see how they react. There are 4 of them done and all need blocking and major stiffening.

Jane--even tho I didn't do the Ashton, it was such a fun and participatory 2 weeks here on LP. Thanx for getting us going.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I can't tell you how many years ago I starched my crocheted doilies this way. Boiling sugar and water must change the composition of the sugar because I have never had a problem of bugs with it.. I was doing some sorting of stored things recently and they are in pristine condition. I did mine on the strong or heavy side of the sugar to water ratio.


That is good to know! I have a filet crochet piece I want to re-do. I did use the cornstarch method but I had never blocked something before so now that I have a few years of blocking under my belt LOL I think I can do a better job! I will give your method a try...

Tanya the sugar method Jan gave us the link to says its good for bowls so I would think ornaments would be just fine 

also Tanya here is a Etsy page link and it shows how well expensive items sell  just something to help keep your enthusiasm going for your Etsy page   
http://www.etsy.com/listing/156777341/felted-bag-handbag-purse-felt-nunofelt?ref=fp_item&aref=17469325820


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> I can't tell you how many years ago I starched my crocheted doilies this way. Boiling sugar and water must change the composition of the sugar because I have never had a problem of bugs with it.. I was doing some sorting of stored things recently and they are in pristine condition. I did mine on the strong or heavy side of the sugar to water ratio.
> 
> Rows, you Ashton is great. The red is totally striking. I also want to see Rachel's smile when she sees your creation for her. It is also a perfect gift to commemorate her 7 year anniversary for her transplant.
> 
> How nice to see you stop be, Dee. I have admired your patterns for a long time. Every time I had decided on one of your patterns, you would have a new one out that I liked equally as well or better😊. And, yes, Jane is the PERFECT person to host this KAL.


Thank you jangmb, I will definitely get photos 💞


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

By the way, the boiled sugar never changes the color of the work. Texture yes, if you have a heavy ratio. The crocheted nut cup baskets my MIL made for our kids weddings are just the same as the day of the weddings. They were made with crochet cotton.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

sisu said:


> TLL said:
> 
> 
> > I totally agree with you, Dee! Jane has done a wonderful job with this Ashton KAL. We have all had a great time and are learning so much. :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD said:


> I'm just blocking my Ashton, sorry about the lumps underneath it, ..... 💞


Ros -- this is a lovely piece to be very proud of. Good Job. If been following the conversation and since I have a strong fondness for a nice clear red, have been awaiting seeing the shawl. It is an eye-catcher for sure and your daughter, Rachel, should be able to find a zillion ways to use it.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- this is a lovely piece to be very proud of. Good Job. ........... I have a strong fondness for a nice clear red, have been awaiting seeing the shawl. It is an eye-catcher fort sure.............?.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I'm sorry if this isn't timely, but in reference to the question about stiffening snowflakes. In my family we always use a boiled cornstarch diluted to whatever thinness you desire for anything like doilies, snowflakes, shirt collars, table linens, etc... You get the picture. A boiled cornstarch is the same as the product you used to be able to find called ARGO. Whenever I'm going to do doilies (and I seem to be doing a lot of them), I just mix up as much I need, then get out the blocking mats and pins and go to work. I have a whole stack of snowflakes my Mother did and then applied glitter to them with diluted Elmer's glue.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan/Ronie/Belle--thanx so much for the support and info.

Can you, Jan and Belle tell me what proportions you used? My snowflakes are pretty floppy in acrylics so they will need some serious help. It is great to know they will hold up over time as I hope they will sell as inexpensive gifts. 

I did read someplace that you can paint the stiffener on these items and if on the face of them add glitter. I am hoping the metallic yarn will save me that step.

And I sure do remember ARGO. Isn't it still sold?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Ok, this may not be the place,...


You needn't feel that such a question doesn't belong here. We start each "party" with a given topic but then we wander all over the place.

I have knit in the round tons of times but I still end up with a twist sometimes - no matter how careful I am. I have even restarted the same project several times.
TLL suggests knitting the first row or so flat & then joining - which I have done.
I have also seen it recommended to lay the piece flat on a table to ensure that there are no twists before starting the first row - doesn't always work for me if the piece is really long.
I will read on to see if someone else has some magical solution.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> :thumbup: One of these days I am going to break down and do the Holbrook and the Tristano shawls. They are so beautiful!!!


I have knit the Tristano a couple of times - the first time that I tried a bottom up construction. It is, as you say, a beautiful shawl.
I have the Holbrook but can't seem to get around to starting it. Too many irons in the fire.
I cast on Iolanthe last night because I want to get a good start on it before Dee releases her * next* pattern in a week or so: Lilyanna Shawl
http://www.ravelry.com/projects/stevieland/lilyanna-shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...The yarn was camel and silk.


I thought that was what you had said - but all I found with a search was the merino version. It is not easy to backtrack & find a comment on KP, I find.
I have some Posh yarn with camel in it but haven't yet tried it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Wonder if this would attract fruit flies or gnats or other sugar seeking insects?


Not sure. I guess it depends on how you store it - for things that get put away. I was thinking of snowflakes - since that is mostly what I have starched. One advantage of living where I do, I guess, is that we don't have much problem with such pests.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Not computing this info. Why would you want to rinse out the starch before blocking. The intent is to create a stiff fabric.


The idea of using the starch in this case was to keep the stitches from unravelling further when you have to frog, not to stiffen the final product. 
I was replying to the topic of things people do when they have to tink - not to stiffening doilies - or whatever.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the pattern and thank you Jane for doing it. In my eyes you are both awesome :thumbup:


Well, I will thank you for your comments but there isn't much to starting a topic - can't be counted in the same context as the creative genius.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...when I knit in the round this is how I keep the CO from twisting. Divide the stitches in half and pull the cable back in the middle...


I must remember this for the next time. I am about to start a sweater for a friend & I don't want to have to sew the side seams.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Stop blushing, Jane.


Thanks, Bev  Still blushing, though.


> ...In fact the way this thread is going, I have given up trying to keep up with the rest of KP.


Same here . I am trying to catch up with a backlog of KP digests but now I only check the posts that stand out to me. I would rather spend my time chatting here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ... the shawl measures 92 inches and from the top to the bottom it measures 46 inches.


Wow! That is certainly a generous size! Rachel will be able to wrap herself completely in your love!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I will definitely use something a bit flatter underneath whatever I'm blocking next time. The towels were not the best idea.


I use towels when I block. I don't have those mats, though. I block on the spare bed.

Also - I will prepare a little intro later today & start the Ashton Parade thread then.
First I want to get mine on the torture rack - as well as my Autumn MKAL shawl which has been waiting patiently for over a week.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Jan/Ronie/Belle--thanx so much for the support and info.
> 
> Can you, Jan and Belle tell me what proportions you used? My snowflakes are pretty floppy in acrylics so they will need some serious help. It is great to know they will hold up over time as I hope they will sell as inexpensive gifts.


I remember that the baskets and crocheted hat I made for a wall hanging with flowers, I used 1 cup sugar and 1 cup water, brought to a boil and boiled until totally dissolved. Using this ratio - it will not be affected by humidity, when washed the hat that I thought needed washing - it mostly held through even that. LOL This is the "recipe" that came down the family through generations.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

*jscaplen*Natureschampion wrote:
Ok, this may not be the place,...

You needn't feel that such a question doesn't belong here. We start each "party" with a given topic but then we wander all over the place.

LOL!!! We most certainly do! And we learn so very much in the process. :thumbup:

O-n-c-e in awhile I will check the main forum, but mostly I just hang out right here with you all. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Edit: I just peeked at the new shawl from Dee. It could well be that it is a blue that I LOVE, BUT it is a gorgeous design! A crescent shape knitted from one end to the other. Beautiful!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am just about to post the thread for the Parade of Ashtons - should I put it under the open category of "Pictures" or create a Special Edition thread of Lace Party in this section of "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities"?
The former would be sure to get more activity.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am just about to post the thread for the Parade of Ashtons - should I put it under the open category of "Pictures" or create a Special Edition thread of Lace Party in this section of "Swaps, KALs, Periodicals, Group Activities"?
> The former would be sure to get more activity.


Do you want a lot of comments? Or mostly just the pics of the Ashtons?

Just a side note - I am only just starting chart 2. Not nearly enough time to knit. Besides DDIL requested a grandma knit blanket for Hadley who will be born about the first of the year. Yeah!! 6 girls in that family!!! Drama


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Here are 3 URL's dealing with fabric stiffeners. The first gives the broads overview.

http://www.crochetmemories.com/crochet8.php#cornstarch

for more personal commentary:

http://crochet.tangleweeds.com/stiffeners.html

http://craftingagreenworld.com/2011/07/21/diy-natural-fabric-stiffeners/

Ronie--hope you have some good pickings today.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Do you want a lot of comments? Or mostly just the pics of the Ashtons?


To be honest, for it to be a true parade, it might be better to have just the shawls but it is always nice to get feedback. There would be more feedback if it was in the "Picture" section.


> I am only just starting chart 2. Not nearly enough time to knit....


We all know about having to give up our knitting time to other things. 
No pressure on you from this end, though. The parade will be open to add to whenever you are ready. Since we have a couple ready to strut their stuff, though, I wanted to open this thread.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> You needn't feel that such a question doesn't belong here. We start each "party" with a given topic but then we wander all over the place.
> 
> I have knit in the round tons of times but I still end up with a twist sometimes - no matter how careful I am. I have even restarted the same project several times.
> TLL suggests knitting the first row or so flat & then joining - which I have done.
> ...


Never tried it but have read of people hanging a bead or something to keep track of the position of the CO's. That's lot of hanging if you are working with a couple hundred stitches and in an extra large sweater done in a sport wt yarn. In that case I might opt for knitting 2-3 rows and stitching them together later


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have knit the Tristano a couple of times - the first time that I tried a bottom up construction. It is, as you say, a beautiful shawl.
> I have the Holbrook but can't seem to get around to starting it. Too many irons in the fire.
> I cast on Iolanthe last night because I want to get a good start on it before Dee releases her * next* pattern in a week or so: Lilyanna Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/stevieland/lilyanna-shawl


That is a very nice shawl


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I tried to get a shot of my pre-block Ashton but the indoor light just doesn't show the colour or the lace. I went outside but it is blowing a gale & a bit nippy so I didn't last long enough to get a good shot - you can see the colour a bit better, though, if you zoom in. It didn't want to stay still in the wind - a couple of snowflakes fell just as I took the shot.
(I also managed to get my foot in there.)
This is no where near as large as Ros's - I only had the one skein.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> I remember that the baskets and crocheted hat I made for a wall hanging with flowers, I used 1 cup sugar and 1 cup water, brought to a boil and boiled until totally dissolved. Using this ratio - it will not be affected by humidity, when washed the hat that I thought needed washing - it mostly held through even that. LOL This is the "recipe" that came down the family through generations.


Fantastic Jan. Much appreciated. I have a whole mess of small projects to do and this looks like a good solution. I think they may need an acrylic sealer coat tho for those that will be in humid locations. That is what one of the links noted that I sent/read. Were yours in humid climates?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried to get a shot of my pre-block Ashton but the indoor light just doesn't show the colour or the lace. I went outside but it is blowing a gale & a bit nippy so I didn't last long enough to get a good shot - you can see the colour a bit better, though, if you zoom in. It didn't want to stay still in the wind - a couple of snowflakes fell just as I took the shot.
> (I also managed to get my foot in there.)
> This is no where near as large as Ros's - I only had the one skein.


Really love that rich color. It looks great.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--if you wait till everyone is done than all the pics can be posted and remain in sequence. If people keep adding then there will be commentary interspersed and the effect will be quite different. Didn't we do the latter with Random Monet?

Does anyone have any other ideas on how to control the parade?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry--tried to load a pic from an email and it didn't work


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--if you wait till everyone is done than all the pics can be posted and remain in sequence....


I thought of that but some people are finished now & others will be taking a while longer.


> Didn't do the latter with Random Monet?


The RM Parade had a lot of comments in between pictures. I am not sure if people who accessed it realized that there were a number of FOs there as opposed to the first one that they saw.


> Does anyone have any other ideas on how to control the parade?


Yes - please.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Really love that rich color. It looks great.


Thanks - the colour is really rich - still so hard to communicate it in the picture.
Hopefully, when it is blocked. I will get a nice sunny day outdoors to bring out the highlights.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I tried to get a shot of my pre-block Ashton but the indoor light just doesn't show the colour or the lace. I went outside but it is blowing a gale & a bit nippy so I didn't last long enough to get a good shot - you can see the colour a bit better, though, if you zoom in. It didn't want to stay still in the wind - a couple of snowflakes fell just as I took the shot.
> (I also managed to get my foot in there.)
> This is no where near as large as Ros's - I only had the one skein.


Can't wait to see it blocked! It's a really lovely color.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> We all know about having to give up our knitting time to other things.
> No pressure on you from this end, though. The parade will be open to add to whenever you are ready. Since we have a couple ready to strut their stuff, though, I wanted to open this thread.


Jane if you post in the picture section it will fizzle in 2 days and then when we add ours (we who have not finished them yet) no one will see them.. if you do a special Lace party parade then it might be easier to keep under control.. but I would really wait until most of them are done!! or it could just get lost in the forum.... just my opinion of course


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Re: parade of Ashtons

Maybe check with Shirley (designer1234) on how to do it or how to control or remove comments. I think she has done picture parades of some of her workshops.

I think she has a way of closing threads so there are no more additions.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Re: parade of Ashtons
> 
> Maybe check with Shirley (designer1234) on how to do it or how to control or remove comments. I think she has done picture parades of some of her workshops.
> 
> I think she has a way of closing threads so there are no more additions.


That might be the best way, well, it is a good way to find out what our best option is. I opened the RM parade in Pictures (I'm pretty sure), but didn't have any control over eliminating extra comments. Shirley would be able to do this.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I thought that was what you had said - but all I found with a search was the merino version. It is not easy to backtrack & find a comment on KP, I find.
> I have some Posh yarn with camel in it but haven't yet tried it.


I think it was the only skein she had. I bought it on Anglesey. It is very nice to knit with. I am pleased I used it for my Ashton.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jan, I love the blob :thumbup: Looks a luscious colour :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane, that color is to die for. Love it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions! Sorry, I don't have time to go back and see who said what to individually respond and don't want to leave anyone out. What I ended up doing was using a longer cable for the cast on and joining using the magic loop method (I pinched the cable halfway through the stitches and pulled it through). Then I did the first round and on the second transferred them to the smaller cable more suitable for a hat. I just found out about a suprise party for a friend and found the most incredible hat pattern in my KNITTING NATURE book. I hope she likes it and that I chose the right color! I wonder how much I can get done by the time we need to be there. If I'm not done, I will just give it to her when I am. She will laugh and understand, I knit that. 

Some of you have been talking about doilies and starching, neither of which I've done and both of which I'd like to try. Does anyone have a pattern that they absolutely love and are able to share? I have sizes 3,5, and 10 crochet thread and .50mm and up (in increments of .25) steel hooks. I tend to crochet fairly loosely. 

One of you mentioned your mother doing the nut bowls for your daughters wedding. My sis is getting married and I was thinking of doing something to present to her as an option if she wants me to. How would I do something like that? Does it take a long time? She's planning on having a small wedding, but I don't know how that's possible with all the extended family on both sides. 

I'm with you guys on not having time (not needing) many other threads on KP. I'm having a marvelous time here, and it seems we all have so much to say! Thanks for all the support. You have made me feel most welcome. I can't wait to see what pattern is chosen for the next KAL! This time I'll (hopefully) be able to do it too! It seems I joined as you guys were finishing your Ashton's. Great work all! 

I know I'm forgetting something, I'm sorry. I should get back to the hat. I've only knitted 3 hats, and none like this one. Wish me luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Re: parade of Ashtons
> 
> Maybe check with Shirley (designer1234) on how to do it or how to control or remove comments. I think she has done picture parades of some of her workshops.
> 
> I think she has a way of closing threads so there are no more additions.


She definitely can do all of that- but I think there is some special arrangement with Admin.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Re: parade of Ashtons
> 
> Maybe check with Shirley (designer1234) on how to do it or how to control or remove comments. I think she has done picture parades of some of her workshops.
> 
> I think she has a way of closing threads so there are no more additions.


But I think that would mean LP projects couldn't be added either.

Here is my thought but it would take a bit of doing. If everyone sent their pics to just 1 person, that person could do a one time download of all the Ashtons. Then people can comment to their heart's delight. But it would be some extra doing and someone would have to feel comfortable with the time and effort to make this happen.

I agree that doing it the KAL section would keep it alive a lot longer.

Didn't we get a lot of active visiting us here on LP when we did it the KAL section?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane if you post in the picture section it will fizzle in 2 days...


I think that it will be more visible in the Pictures section because a lot of people probably won't bother to check it out if it's in the Special section. 
I don't think that it would make any difference to the "fizzle-out" time which section it is in. I think that anyone who accesses it after that first couple of days are either like me - lagging well behind on the digest - or someone who makes a search for the Ashton or shawls in general.


> I would really wait until most of them are done!! or it could just get lost in the forum....


Okay - point taken - I now agree.  It *is* best to wait until those that are actively knitting have finished so that the bulk of the FOs will be grouped at the start.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Re: parade of Ashtons
> Maybe check with Shirley (designer1234) on how to do it or how to control or remove comments. ...


I will PM her.
However, do we want to restrict or remove comments?
Feedback is nice.
It would be good if there was a way to reorder the posts so that a new FO could be grouped with other FOs. I am pretty sure that can't be done, though.

As an aside, I noticed last night, that I am able to go back & edit all of my previous posts in this thread. I checked back for the last one that I hosted & I can edit those as well. It doesn't allow me to edit anyone else's, though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks for the suggestions! Sorry, I don't have time to go back and see who said what to individually respond and don't want to leave anyone out. What I ended up doing was using a longer cable for the cast on and joining using the magic loop method (I pinched the cable halfway through the stitches and pulled it through). Then I did the first round and on the second transferred them to the smaller cable more suitable for a hat. I just found out about a suprise party for a friend and found the most incredible hat pattern in my KNITTING NATURE book. I hope she likes it and that I chose the right color! I wonder how much I can get done by the time we need to be there. If I'm not done, I will just give it to her when I am. She will laugh and understand, I knit that.
> 
> Some of you have been talking about doilies and starching, neither of which I've done and both of which I'd like to try. Does anyone have a pattern that they absolutely love and are able to share? I have sizes 3,5, and 10 crochet thread and .50mm and up (in increments of .25) steel hooks. I tend to crochet fairly loosely.
> 
> ...


One thing I played with was the concept of hard crochet. The book I found recommended a very particular kind of thread which is no longer available--i spent over a month calling all over the country for it, and nada! So I used standard cotton, worsted weight doubled and and relatively small hook, G or #6. I worked very tight and it took time as it hurt my hand to work that way. But the result was a fairly well structured bowl that held its shape. It was a wedding gift. Since then I did a few small bowls in a similar way and think I will try to stiffen them even more as per our current discussion with starch or sugar. If sugar then I will get some clear spray acrylic to seal it I think. You can see the wedding bowl on my Facebook page cited below my post. Others I posted way back here so don't know if they can be found.

There are any number of crocheted bowls/box free patterns online. They are all pretty plain but classy especially if made as stacking sets.

We also, here on LP, explored a few months back the idea of crocheting over vinyl covered wire for creating a sold shape. There is also a technique for simply wrapping the yarn around this wire, keeping the wire very close to the previous row. Someone else here might put their creative fingers on a link. The crash of my computer has lost just about all this kind of info. I am still in a state of grief over that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will PM her.
> However, do we want to restrict or remove comments?
> Feedback is nice.
> It would be good if there was a way to reorder the posts so that a new FO could be grouped with other FOs. I am pretty sure that can't be done, though.
> ...


I had always assumed one had only the hour to do that! Must go and look!

It seems indeed that the Edit function remains when it is your own topic.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I will PM her.
> However, do we want to restrict or remove comments?
> Feedback is nice.
> It would be good if there was a way to reorder the posts so that a new FO could be grouped with other FOs. I am pretty sure that can't be done, though.
> ...


?????Is that because you were the facilitator of that thread?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...If everyone sent their pics to just 1 person, that person could do a one time download of all the Ashtons...


I wouldn't mind doing that.
Actually - now that I realize that I can go back & edit my posts in the KAL section, this means that I could update the intro section with new FOs... I'd need to put a note at the top to indicate that additions had been made or people would think that they'd already seen everything.


> I agree that doing it the KAL section would keep it alive a lot longer.


I don't understand why, though - perhaps I am having a mental block. Please explain.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I had always assumed one had only the hour to do that! Must go and look!


That is the case in the regular forum sections.


> It seems indeed that the Edit function remains when it is your own topic.


Only here in the KAL section, though.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane, whatever you decide on when to post the Ashtons is fine with me. You do not have to wait for me, though. I am not sure how far behind I am. do you think it would be possible to leave open for a while - close it and you or someone post the rest of ours that are late? I for one am anxious to see the Ashtons together as a group. How many of us are doing the Ashton?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jangmb said:


> Do you want a lot of comments? Or mostly just the pics of the Ashtons?
> 
> Just a side note - I am only just starting chart 2. Not nearly enough time to knit. Besides DDIL requested a grandma knit blanket for Hadley who will be born about the first of the year. Yeah!! 6 girls in that family!!! Drama


Congratulations on having another granddaughter!! Yay!! Yes, drama, but also a lot of fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb wrote:
Do you want a lot of comments? Or mostly just the pics of the Ashtons? 

Just a side note - I am only just starting chart 2. Not nearly enough time to knit. Besides DDIL requested a grandma knit blanket for Hadley who will be born about the first of the year. Yeah!! 6 girls in that family!!! Drama

Aren't girls great?! Enjoy!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> One thing I played with was the concept of hard crochet. The book I found recommended a very particular kind of thread which is no longer available--i spent over a month calling all over the country for it, and nada! So I used standard cotton, worsted weight doubled and and relatively small hook, G or #6. I worked very tight and it took time as it hurt my hand to work that way. But the result was a fairly well structured bowl that held its shape. It was a wedding gift. Since then I did a few small bowls in a similar way and think I will try to stiffen them even more as per our current discussion with starch or sugar. If sugar then I will get some clear spray acrylic to seal it I think. You can see the wedding bowl on my Facebook page cited below my post. Others I posted way back here so don't know if they can be found.
> 
> There are any number of crocheted bowls/box free patterns online. They are all pretty plain but classy especially if made as stacking sets.
> 
> We also, here on LP, explored a few months back the idea of crocheting over vinyl covered wire for creating a sold shape. There is also a technique for simply wrapping the yarn around this wire, keeping the wire very close to the previous row. Someone else here might put their creative fingers on a link. The crash of my computer has lost just about all this kind of info. I am still in a state of grief over that.


Thanks so much! I will try to do some research when I have the chance. Right now I need to focus on the stuff I have a deadline for or have promised to people, and all my "net time" I spend here! Lol! But thanks for the info, very much appreciated.

I'm with you on the hand hurting thing. My carrier is crocheted with a stiff worsted and I use a g/6 hook. It's killer! My kercheif is also a worsted, but it's much softer and I do it in d/3 hook and it's not so bad. I am constantly icing/heating my wrists, and try to do the stretches.

Btw, I have the cuff and four rounds of the hat done, so I'm definitely making progress! I haven't gotten to the more intricate part, though. The top has this cool cablish pattern, I can't describe it. I really think my friend will like it, though!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Here is a link for the bowls that are crocheted over clothesline. When I made the 2 bowls at Easter I couldnt find the coated wire clothesline so I just bought a nylon(?) fiber line which is of course not stiff like the wire would be. But it was for the grandkids and who knows if my DD even kept them or not.

http://darlombfiberart.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/crochet-coiled-basket-experiment/


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...I couldnt find the coated wire clothesline so I just bought a nylon(?) fiber line which is of course not stiff like the wire would be...


Would weed whacker (strimmer) cord suffice in the latter case?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> ...do you think it would be possible to leave open for a while - close it and you or someone post the rest of ours that are late?...


Whatever we decide will be sure to accommodate everyone's Ashton.
I am thinking that tamarque's latest suggestion (one person coordinating the posts) might work best.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Whew, six pages! Great Ashtons RosD and Jane. The colors of both are great. I will be going to the pond with mine as something went very awry. The stitch count is fine but nothing is lining up properly in one half, the other half is great. I had just started chart 3. I might just tink back a few rows into 2A instead of frogging all the way back to the lifeline, finish 2A (again), and then put in another lifeline (the prior lifeline is at the end of chart 2). I am sure this is all the fault of that mosquito who caused me to drop a bunch of stitches. Argh! I have done one of Dee's other shawls, the Tristano, and really liked it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Whatever we decide will be sure to accommodate everyone's Ashton.
> I am thinking that tamarque's latest suggestion (one person coordinating the posts) might work best.


I'm fine with whatever is decided. Going to try to knit on mine this afternoon. Hopefully will get it finished by tomorrow and blocked on Monday.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Great Ashtons RosD and Jane. The colors of both are great....


Thank you 


> ...nothing is lining up properly in one half...


Can you spot where it starts? Count from the right edge to see when the stitches don't compare with the chart, maybe?
How about a close up picture & one of us might be able to spot it & help put?


> I have done one of Dee's other shawls, the Tristano, and really liked it.


Tristano is much more intricate - funny that even the simple things can give us fits.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Melanie! I sure hope you get it figured out fairly quickly. grrrr!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> Btw, I have the cuff and four rounds of the hat done, so I'm definitely making progress! I haven't gotten to the more intricate part, though. The top has this cool cablish pattern, I can't describe it. I really think my friend will like it, though!


AAAARRRGG!! So I got much more of the hat done and realized that I didn't switch to the larger needles when I finished the cuff!! So now I get to go back 8 rounds. :evil:


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link for the bowls that are crocheted over clothesline. When I made the 2 bowls at Easter I couldnt find the coated wire clothesline so I just bought a nylon(?) fiber line which is of course not stiff like the wire would be. But it was for the grandkids and who knows if my DD even kept them or not.
> 
> http://darlombfiberart.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/crochet-coiled-basket-experiment/


That's awesome!thanks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> AAAARRRGG!! ...realized that I didn't switch to the larger needles...


Oops! Sorry you had to tink.
People often say to me, "If only you had a penny for every stitch you've knit." To which I reply, "I'd be happy with a penny for every stitch that I have had to un-knit."


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't understand why, though - perhaps I am having a mental block. Please explain.


Maybe I am wrong, but it seems that if there is an ongoing KAL or group that going to that section you will see the thread listed there--No?

I am also glad to see you are willing to take this on. In my local groups we tend to volunteer people but didn't want to make that assumption here (LOL).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Thanks so much! I will try to do some research when I have the chance. Right now I need to focus on the stuff I have a deadline for or have promised to people, and all my "net time" I spend here! Lol! But thanks for the info, very much appreciated.
> 
> I'm with you on the hand hurting thing. My carrier is crocheted with a stiff worsted and I use a g/6 hook.  It's killer! My kercheif is also a worsted, but it's much softer and I do it in d/3 hook and it's not so bad. I am constantly icing/heating my wrists, and try to do the stretches.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Here is a link for the bowls that are crocheted over clothesline. When I made the 2 bowls at Easter I couldnt find the coated wire clothesline so I just bought a nylon(?) fiber line which is of course not stiff like the wire would be. But it was for the grandkids and who knows if my DD even kept them or not.
> 
> http://darlombfiberart.wordpress.com/2013/05/25/crochet-coiled-basket-experiment/


I forgot about your bowls. Those colors are so vibrant--love them. and thanx for resending the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jan--must have missed or blanked on the new gran baby. Congrats. Lots of fuss and joy time.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Afternoon everyone... still waiting on our company but we got lots done today... I went to the hospice sale and picked up some thread. I know I wasn't going to but 25 cents is really to good to pass. I got some red and green...  I also picked up a head board I am going to stain and make fit as a couch table.. it will be between the window/wall and couch so the heat is not near the material..(dreaded base board heat.. it does a great job though) We can cut a notch so that it will fit snug.. I will also be able to put a lamp there and oh my gosh actually sit in my front room and knit .. it is what I have been going towards ever since we bought the house.. nearly 2 years ago now.. Wow how time fly's.. I didn't find a small couch but I got the thread and head board for less than $9.00 solid wood too!!! couldn't pass that up


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, sounds as if you hit the jackpot. And now you will have a place to knit in that room.  I love when things come together like that. I picked up a plate at an estate sale today. Turns out it fits wonderfully with the colors of a print in my kitchen. So it sits on the shelf below the print with other items that pull out other colors of the print.  Just makes me happy. 

Chris,
Thanks again for the link to the bowls. I still have the clothes line I purchased, but have yet to try it. 

Welcome to the coming grandbabies.  How fun for the grandmas. 

Sorry for the frustration for those visiting the pond. I trust each of you will figure out the problem and solve it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oops! Sorry you had to tink.
> People often say to me, "If only you had a penny for every stitch you've knit." To which I reply, "I'd be happy with a penny for every stitch that I have had to un-knit."


Thanks! I actually picked up the sts the row below where I needed to switch to larger needles with a piece of waste yarn, then I frogged. I was able to that, then complete five more rounds. Now I need to go get ready for the party AND RAGTIME TONIGHT,,! "Play me the music of something beginning. An era exploding; a century spinning. My law and my justice in rhythm and rhyme. Listen to my ragtime!" I probably know every word to that play. I wish I could convey the instrumentals as well. It's one of those shows that the music portrays as much of the story as the lyrics. Can't wait!!  :-D


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Good Afternoon everyone... still waiting on our company but we got lots done today... I went to the hospice sale and picked up some thread. I know I wasn't going to but 25 cents is really to good to pass. I got some red and green...  I also picked up a head board I am going to stain and make fit as a couch table.. it will be between the window/wall and couch so the heat is not near the material..(dreaded base board heat.. it does a great job though) We can cut a notch so that it will fit snug.. I will also be able to put a lamp there and oh my gosh actually sit in my front room and knit .. it is what I have been going towards ever since we bought the house.. nearly 2 years ago now.. Wow how time fly's.. I didn't find a small couch but I got the thread and head board for less than $9.00 solid wood too!!! couldn't pass that up


What a wonderful day you had! I love what your planning on doing with the headboard. Such great finds. Go you!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Thanks for the link, Chris. Some day....... the colors you are working on your bowl are so nice, full of life, and very vibrant.

Grrrr on the frog pond. You know saying that with those words makes it seem not quite as painful as it really is. I do have to say that it seems like knitting that pattern after flogging, goes faster. Maybe it is that our fingers remember the way.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the link, Chris. Some day....... the colors you are working on your bowl are so nice, full of life, and very vibrant.
> 
> Grrrr on the frog pond. You know saying that with those words makes it seem not quite as painful as it really is. I do have to say that it seems like knitting that pattern after flogging, goes faster. Maybe it is that our fingers remember the way.


I presume that is a Freudian slip?!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Ros -- this is a lovely piece to be very proud of. Good Job. If been following the conversation and since I have a strong fondness for a nice clear red, have been awaiting seeing the shawl. It is an eye-catcher for sure and your daughter, Rachel, should be able to find a zillion ways to use it.


Thank you Belle1, when I was looking for yarn this one just stood out, so what could I do? Just had to get it and I'm really happy with it. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jangmb said:


> :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have knit the Tristano a couple of times - the first time that I tried a bottom up construction. It is, as you say, a beautiful shawl.
> I have the Holbrook but can't seem to get around to starting it. Too many irons in the fire.
> I cast on Iolanthe last night because I want to get a good start on it before Dee releases her * next* pattern in a week or so: Lilyanna Shawl
> http://www.ravelry.com/projects/stevieland/lilyanna-shawl


I have just had a look at the Lilyanna Shawl, it's gorgeous, so that means I now have at least 6 of Dee's patterns on my list that I must buy and try to make. I think I'm going to be busy. Dee's patterns are magnificent 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Wow! That is certainly a generous size! Rachel will be able to wrap herself completely in your love!


Thank you Jane, that's the idea as she lives so far away from me and she does feel the cold. When I first started this shawl I wasn't sure what size I would make it and I only got 4 skeins, and then I thought I would make the large. Lucky for me when I rang my LYS they had another 3 in the same dye lot so I got them all and I have 1 and a bit left over, so Rachel gets a scarf as well 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I use towels when I block. I don't have those mats, though. I block on the spare bed.
> 
> Also - I will prepare a little intro later today & start the Ashton Parade thread then.
> First I want to get mine on the torture rack - as well as my Autumn MKAL shawl which has been waiting patiently for over a week.


I bought those blocks from a toy shop. Blocking on a bed sounds so much better than doing it on the floor. The room I did it in has a large skylight in it and even though I starting blocking quite early in the morning, the room was heating up and by the time I finished blocking the shawl was dry. I had to get a water bottle and spray it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I tried to get a shot of my pre-block Ashton but the indoor light just doesn't show the colour or the lace. I went outside but it is blowing a gale & a bit nippy so I didn't last long enough to get a good shot - you can see the colour a bit better, though, if you zoom in. It didn't want to stay still in the wind - a couple of snowflakes fell just as I took the shot.
> (I also managed to get my foot in there.)
> This is no where near as large as Ros's - I only had the one skein.


Gorgeous Jane, the colour is beautiful, can't wait to see it blocked 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Whew, six pages! Great Ashtons RosD and Jane. The colors of both are great. I will be going to the pond with mine as something went very awry. The stitch count is fine but nothing is lining up properly in one half, the other half is great. I had just started chart 3. I might just tink back a few rows into 2A instead of frogging all the way back to the lifeline, finish 2A (again), and then put in another lifeline (the prior lifeline is at the end of chart 2). I am sure this is all the fault of that mosquito who caused me to drop a bunch of stitches. Argh! I have done one of Dee's other shawls, the Tristano, and really liked it.


Thank you Miss Melba, so sorry you have to tink💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Natureschampion said:


> AAAARRRGG!! So I got much more of the hat done and realized that I didn't switch to the larger needles when I finished the cuff!! So now I get to go back 8 rounds. :evil:


Ohhhhhh no 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I now have at least 6 of Dee's patterns on my list that I must buy and try to make....


If one of them is one that I haven't done, we can do it together - if you want.
I just started Iolanthe - only barely - if that one tempts you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Gorgeous Jane, the colour is beautiful, can't wait to see it blocked


Well, it is all pinned out now. Hopefully, I'll get a bit of sun tomorrow to get a good shot.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the link, Chris. Some day....... the colors you are working on your bowl are so nice, full of life, and very vibrant.
> 
> Grrrr on the frog pond. You know saying that with those words makes it seem not quite as painful as it really is. I do have to say that it seems like knitting that pattern after flogging, goes faster. Maybe it is that our fingers remember the way.


Or it is the impetus to get back and catch up to where we were before the pond. For me, I think that is it. And once I have retrieved the original spot, the error and frogging is finally finished and I am free to go forward.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I presume that is a Freudian slip?!!!!!


Sharp eyes!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh!! 80 pages!! and everytime I came in today it took me back to page 74..  I don't know what is going on... LOL... Dinner was wonderful.. our company stayed and we did a nice roast! I didn't get to the shawl today I sure hope to finish it up by next weekend.. I think I can even if I have to start chart 3 again.. 
have a great weekend all


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Last winter when we had our Runaway, I stopped at a yarn store and purchased 3 skeins of baby lama. So soft. Worsted weight. I finally put the yardage into Ravelry and went through 74 pages tonight (see I don't need LP to take up my knitting time by being on line-). This is what I found. Quite simple and elegant and, of course, beads. 

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-23


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Quite simple and elegant and, of course, beads....


So feminine looking.
How do we choose which ones to do?!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Thanks for the link, Chris. Some day....... the colors you are working on your bowl are so nice, full of life, and very vibrant.
> 
> Grrrr on the frog pond. You know saying that with those words makes it seem not quite as painful as it really is. I do have to say that it seems like knitting that pattern after flogging, goes faster. Maybe it is that our fingers remember the way.


Honestly I am hoping that I never get flogged  But agree that after being flogged I would be extremely careful of making any further mistakes, lol.

:::swish swish::: <- making room for natureschampion in the pond


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Last winter when we had our Runaway, I stopped at a yarn store and purchased 3 skeins of baby lama. So soft. Worsted weight. I finally put the yardage into Ravelry and went through 74 pages tonight (see I don't need LP to take up my knitting time by being on line-). This is what I found. Quite simple and elegant and, of course, beads.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-23


That's really lovely.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So feminine looking.
> How do we choose which ones to do?!


It's difficult, isn't it?!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> :::swish swish::: <- making room for natureschampion in the pond


Made me chuckle, you did. That pond gets quite full from time to time. Kind of you to make room for Natureschampion. Makes me feel like you would make room for me too, when it's my turn. 

Jane, I chose this to use up my baby lama. So sometimes we choose by what yarn we want to use up in our stash. The baby lama was too yummy to let sit much longer. My color is a light green teal color. No variation in color. The beads on the edge will be perfect.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Everyone's shawls look wonderful! Dee has an Elizabeth shawl that is lace. Love it!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Honestly I am hoping that I never get flogged  But agree that after being flogged I would be extremely careful of making any further mistakes, lol.
> 
> :::swish swish::: <- making room for natureschampion in the pond


Aw shucks... Thanks missMelba! I was just about to ask what ya'all were talking about. I wouldbe more than happy to join you (elated, I should say), not leastly bc of the company, but also bc water is MY element! Lol!

I feel very honored ::humble courtesy:: thanks again!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Honestly I am hoping that I never get flogged  But agree that after being flogged I would be extremely careful of making any further mistakes, lol.
> 
> :::swish swish::: <- making room for natureschampion in the pond


Frogging & flogging is no fun - at least for most of us. I've been lucky with the shawl I'm working on for DD that the most I've had to tink back was about 1 row.

I have to say that the picture of the bowl was not mine, I just copied it from the web page to show all as it really was so gorgeous.

I like that little scarf/shawl Bev. 
And if I was to do one of Dee's other patterns I think it would have to be Mayapple.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Woo Woo!! It appears that my frogging has worked. I put in another lifeline at the end of 2A redux and knitted a couple of rows of 3. Everything looks to be lining up. Whew.

Off to bed, have a great night all


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Everything looks to be lining up...


Glad to hear that you are back on track.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

:XD: :XD: :XD: Considering that my Birth sign is Aquarius, I'm already keeping the pond clear of algae.

Just got through clearing most of the stuff in front of our fireplace - winter is here. Re-found the cashmere scarf I started pre-September 29th.

*tamarque* - The "one person" who receives all of the photos for the parade would have to have a high speed connection wireless or wired. Dial-up limits the number of photos I can post simultaneously if I don't restrict the pixels.

*jscaplen* - Thanks for that tip on editing for a topic you have started. I don't know what password or routine Designer1234 has...but I am a bit envious. Doesn't mean I want the 24/7 responsibility that Admin has!

So, I've got two scarves that I need to photocopy so all y'all see the progress I'm making.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I am glad to see that the frog pond is not too busy today.  I sure have done my fair share of splashing around in there lately.

Yeah! It sounds like some excellent finds at the sale today, Ronie. 

That little Elizabeth scarf sure is a pretty one. 

Over 80 pages! Who'd a thunk it!!! This sure has been fun working together on the Ashton. Thank you so much, Jane, for your amazing hosting and encouraging! :thumbup:

(I'm on row 7, chart 4! Hee hee!)


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> I am glad to see that the frog pond is not too busy today.  I sure have done my fair share of splashing around in there lately.
> 
> Yeah! It sounds like some excellent finds at the sale today, Ronie.
> 
> ...


I'm jusr behind you on row 6. And, yes, thank you Jane!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I'm jusr behind you on row 6. And, yes, thank you Jane!


I am hoping to have lots of time tomorrow. It would be fun to finish it. I have several other projects in the works I am looking forward to working on more, but this one pretty much took over.  It is a good thing Christmas is *next* month.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Yay!! TLL & Miss Pam - almost there ... & if I have been of any help getting you there, I am very pleased.
Any time!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Oh my gosh!! 80 pages!! and everytime I came in today it took me back to page 74..  I don't know what is going on... LOL... Dinner was wonderful.. our company stayed and we did a nice roast! I didn't get to the shawl today I sure hope to finish it up by next weekend.. I think I can even if I have to start chart 3 again..
> have a great weekend all


This happened to me, too. I posted replies, too. Those seem to have disappeared in to the ethers. Take it as read that I did see them and did comment :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Last winter when we had our Runaway, I stopped at a yarn store and purchased 3 skeins of baby lama. So soft. Worsted weight. I finally put the yardage into Ravelry and went through 74 pages tonight (see I don't need LP to take up my knitting time by being on line-). This is what I found. Quite simple and elegant and, of course, beads.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-23


That is very, pretty. I love the pearls!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> :::swish swish::: <- making room for natureschampion in the pond


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo!! It appears that my frogging has worked. I put in another lifeline at the end of 2A redux and knitted a couple of rows of 3. Everything looks to be lining up. Whew.
> 
> Off to bed, have a great night all


Well done! I always have a sense of achievement when I straighten out a mistake :thumbup:


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Honestly I am hoping that I never get flogged  But agree that after being flogged I would be extremely careful of making any further mistakes, lol.
> 
> :::swish swish::: <- making room for natureschampion in the pond


OMG. I am going to have to quit posting until I am at the computer and not a tablet or smart phone. Lol.... its almost a Freudian slip. Sorry, All.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Ok, this may not be the place, but I had to ask. If you'd rather I ask on main I will. How do you keep your co from twisting when you knit in the round? I've knit in the round a bunch of times, but for some reason I'm having difficulty this time.
> 
> Thanks!


Still following along; wish I could join in on this, but I have too many other things in the works which I need to finish by certain dates for them to serve their intended purpose.

As to starting projects in-the-round, after much trial and error and a few twisted projects frogged because I was not intending to knit a moebius, I hit upon the following method: I work 3 or 4 rows flat; then lay the project flat on a table and smooth the knitted rows down from the needle all the way along and set something heavy on each needle to hold it steady in place. Then I clip clothes pins onto the knitted rows so they will hang down when I pick up the project to join. (about 10 inches apart) Then I remove the weights from the needles and carefully pick up the project. As I bring it into position to join the next row, I can plainly see if all the clothes pins are hanging down; then join the next row of stitches in the usual manner and work a row with the pins in place before removing. I leave the little four-row seam to sew up in my final stages.

I hate frogging and will do almost anything to avoid it. I use many lifelines as well for the same reason.

The knitters in your Lace Party Group are certainly prolific. You knit circles around me. I knit more slowly; I'm very impressed with your production speed and quality.

I'll be standing on the curb cheering when your parade starts and hoping that some time I'll be able to be a participant rather than just an on-looker.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Peggy, you can be a part of this without doing the project we currently are working on. I did not do the Ashton. My Christmas comes at Thanksgiving this year. >8-0 Please feel free to participate. You may have noticed that we do not have subject police.  We are more like a knitting circle that gets together daily, discussing our knitting, whether lace or not, our lives and our concerns.

Also, I love the idea of clothes pins. That weighs the piece till you can get it joined. Great idea!

Jane, thanks for a great hosting. It was a wonderful week/weeks. It went by so fast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Peggy, you can be a part of this without doing the project we currently are working on. I did not do the Ashton. My Christmas comes at Thanksgiving this year. >8-0 Please feel free to participate. You may have noticed that we do not have subject police.  We are more like a knitting circle that gets together daily, discussing our knitting, whether lace or not, our lives and our concerns.
> 
> Also, I love the idea of clothes pins. That weighs the piece till you can get it joined. Great idea!
> 
> Jane, thanks for a great hosting. It was a wonderful week/weeks. It went by so fast.


Peggy you are welcome. I agree with Bev, please join in.

I would also like to say thank you to Jane. I have enjoyed myself immensely. I am very grateful to you for all the work you have put in :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jangmb said:


> OMG. I am going to have to quit posting until I am at the computer and not a tablet or smart phone. Lol.... its almost a Freudian slip. Sorry, All.


Don't apologize--look at all the humor you created.

It will be my turn to jump into the frog & flog pond today. Did the most common booboo--began a project w/o having enough yarn to complete it. New yarn is so different in color that I may have to undo the project and begin anew. And the going was very slow to begin with as I am crocheting very tightly which is physically painful so more stops than goes and now may have to start all over. Yep lots of self-flagellation going on. Can you imagine how hard it is to find black sugar and cream cotton?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Still following along; wish I could join in on this, but I have too many other things in the works which I need to finish by certain dates for them to serve their intended purpose.
> 
> As to starting projects in-the-round, after much trial and error and a few twisted projects frogged because I was not intending to knit a moebius, I hit upon the following method: I work 3 or 4 rows flat; then lay the project flat on a table and smooth the knitted rows down from the needle all the way along and set something heavy on each needle to hold it steady in place. Then I clip clothes pins onto the knitted rows so they will hang down when I pick up the project to join. (about 10 inches apart) Then I remove the weights from the needles and carefully pick up the project. As I bring it into position to join the next row, I can plainly see if all the clothes pins are hanging down; then join the next row of stitches in the usual manner and work a row with the pins in place before removing. I leave the little four-row seam to sew up in my final stages.
> 
> ...


First, we have no rules as to what is knit. Some of us also do crochet and talk about it and others have done other needle crafts. We did 2 weeks of tatting. Our skills are varied. The only rule we have is that we be respectful to each other.

As for keeping the CO straight, clothes pins would work as well as any kind of weight that you can see. It is always a very slow part of getting an in the round project going as we try to keep that CO row from twisting.

BTW, I did not do the Ashton as I have other things I need to get done but I enjoyed the conversation and learned along with others about this pattern.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is my Ashton.

Yarn camel and silk from Iona Challoner in the Parys range colour Warm Ocean.

3.5mm/US 4 
Beads added on Charts 3 and 4 placed the knit stitch between the yos and a russian beaded cast off. It took 100grms and 400mtrs with very little left. 
The bottom photo is nearly the right colour.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ajour-nets-2

this very lacey, Russian designer shawl pattern is free for a few days. so take a look and save if you like it.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

*Bev* That is beautiful!! It will go great with jeans or a dress.. 

Well it sounds like we all have gotten ourselves in the Dreaded Frog Pond.. who would of guessed a missed YO would cause so much trouble..LOL

*Toni* and *Miss Pam* you two are really getting on there... you'll be done before you know it!! I have no idea what today will bring.. we have had such a great weekend I hate to have it come to an end...

*Peggy* please join in and be a part of the party... we have just now gotten to where we are doing group projects.. it is so much fun to knit with others.. Like Bev (eshlemania) said no all have chosen to do this shawl.. but we are one big group of friends who get together daily... it makes our hobby much more fun 
and I love your tip on knitting in the round! I will certainly do this next time.. I would love to make one of those skull hats for my son for Christmas 

*Norma* that is beautiful.. I love your beading and I also love your hangar!! did you make that? I have a few padded hangars I need to pull to the front of the closet!! I'd love to have a pretty one like yours..

*Chris* Love the new kitty  We had company yesterday and they brought their 3 poms!! and when my 2 Dachshunds got together with them there was too much racket going on and it took me a hour to find my kitty... she was going to have none of it!! She loved all the fussing over she got when I did find her


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ajour-nets-2
> 
> this very lacey, Russian designer shawl pattern is free for a few days. so take a look and save if you like it.


That is beautiful.. I think it will be a shawlette size..  perfect for size for me


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Norma, I love that color. I am a sucker for blues. The beading is great and accentuates the pattern. Your Ashton is gorgeous.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok I know we have a lot of kitty lovers here.. this was just too cute not to share!!! 
http://rare.us/story/the-surprise-hidden-in-this-cherry-pie-will-make-your-entire-week/
I am thinking of making one for my little dogs.  cute as can be


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Starting in the round..... set something heavy on each needle to hold it steady in place. Then I clip clothes pins onto the knitted rows so they will hang down when I pick up the project to join. (about 10 inches apart)
> 
> Peggy -- brilliant!!! I've done much the same, but never thought of clothespins on which I have a ton. I've used a variety of other weights includling threading through fishing weights. But clothespins is absolutely easy and would work. Thank you for the tip.
> 
> I just love picking up great ideas in the ether.... or in this case, from you ladies.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

There are so many wonderful happenings here. 

I am glad you are enjoying your weekend so thoroughly, Ronie. 

Norma, your Ashton is beyond lovely! The coloring and beads are perfect. 

Peggy, I really like your clothespin idea for helping with a smooth start for knitting in the round. I will be entering the frog pond (again) and starting my daughter's sweater over and will most certainly keep that technique in mind. Thank you!

Yes, Jane, you have been most helpful with adjusting to a new way of reading charts and patterns with this Ashton. I can't quite put my finger on it, but there is something a little different in this approach, but it makes sense and works so well once we get going. I have learned so much. :thumbup:

Now, I wonder what Julie/Lurker 2 is up to for these next two weeks. Hmmm...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> ....hoping that some time I'll be able to be a participant rather than just an on-looker.


We're glad that you can chime in regardless of whether you work on a common project. We would like to dee those projects that are keeping you busy, though. 
Thanks for the tip on knitting in the round.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...Yarn camel and silk...


That sounds lovely to knit with.
Looks great.
Amazing how the colour looks so different in the photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...this very lacey, Russian designer shawl pattern is free for a few days...


Thanks for the link.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ... this was just too cute not to share!!! ...


What a sweet little baby!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Now, I wonder what Julie/Lurker 2 is up to for these next two weeks....


I don't think that Julie is due up until the 16th.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> That is beautiful.. I think it will be a shawlette size..  perfect for size for me


If my math conversion is correct this is about 72 x 32" but it is so lacey and light that it can be crunched up on the body with no problem


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> If my math conversion is correct this is about 72 x 32" but it is so lacey and light that it can be crunched up on the body with no problem


but less than 600 yds.. this is what clued me in to thinking it was smaller..   I would love to think it would be larger .. it is very pretty


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Ok I know we have a lot of kitty lovers here.. this was just too cute not to share!!!
> http://rare.us/story/the-surprise-hidden-in-this-cherry-pie-will-make-your-entire-week/
> I am thinking of making one for my little dogs.  cute as can be


It makes me cry, I miss my kitties so much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> but less than 600 yds.. this is what clued me in to thinking it was smaller..   I would love to think it would be larger .. it is very pretty


I think it is such an open lace pattern that less yarn is needed to get the larger size. Maybe someone can check my math.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--just found your Ashton. My it came out beautifully. Not sure I see the colors correctly--it looks so pale, almost tinted white but that is not correct.

Jane your really got these 2 weeks off to a rousing start. The Ashton seemed to be a great project that was able to get done in this time frame for most of the people doing it. The rest will finish as they can. I may try one during the winter unless I get caught up on other things, like trying to make some income!!!!!

BTW--does anyone know how to get our pics on Ravelry connected to the designers page? Finally got my Autumn Tango posted there but cannot figure out how to link it to Deenulya's pic page.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...does anyone know how to get our pics on Ravelry connected to the designers page? ...


I usually do it as I set up the page but otherwise, click on "edit project".
You will see a slot near the top with "Name" written by it. (It showed up in the 5th line when I checked it on several projects so perhaps that is a constant.)
If you enter the pattern name as used on the designer's page, it should give you a drop-down list of possible patterns to link to.
If that doesn't give you what you want, let me know & I'll have another look.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I may try one during the winter unless I get caught up on other things, like trying to make some income!!!!!...


First of all, if you decide to do the Ashton later, it can still be added to the parade - unless there is an eventual time limit on the editing. I can still edit the Party that I hosted back in June, though.
Secondly, why not do the Ashton to add to your wares? The shawlette size knits up pretty quickly if you stick with it - & don't work on 4 or 5 other things as I usually do. (Probably ADKD - Attention Deficit Knitter's Disorder)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It makes me cry, I miss my kitties so much.


I'm sorry... I can only imagine how much you miss your kitty... I was so close to panic when mine went missing yesterday... every time I find a puddle that she made when not being able to get to the litter box.. I get all misty eyed.. We are just grateful we have had her this long.. the vet was wrong when she said a few months.. that was a year ago!!

I just thought this was so cute.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I was so close to panic when mine went missing yesterday...


Did I miss something? Did you find your cat?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ajour-nets-2
> 
> this very lacey, Russian designer shawl pattern is free for a few days. so take a look and save if you like it.


I have put it in in my library :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> *Norma* that is beautiful.. I love your beading and I also love your hangar!! did you make that? I have a few padded hangars I need to pull to the front of the closet!! I'd love to have a pretty one like yours..


I have had the hangar at least 20 years!! I bought 2 from a church sale. I don't even know who made it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Bev. I enjoyed knitting it.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yay!! TLL & Miss Pam - almost there ... & if I have been of any help getting you there, I am very pleased.
> Any time!


You have been a huge help!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that Julie is due up until the 16th.


That is what I thought, too- and what would suit me best.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Ok I know we have a lot of kitty lovers here..
> I am thinking of making one for my little dogs.  cute as can be


Awwww that is soooo sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Toni :thumbup: The beads look better than I thought they would.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That sounds lovely to knit with.
> Looks great.
> Amazing how the colour looks so different in the photos.


The yarn is dyed with natural dyes which could explain why I have had so much difficulty getting a photo with anything close to the right colour.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Norma - wonderful Ashton. The beads are perfect!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the smile Ronie.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--just found your Ashton. My it came out beautifully. Not sure I see the colors correctly--it looks so pale, almost tinted white but that is not correct.


It is turquoise and not very pale with quite a green cast.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I usually do it as I set up the page but otherwise, click on "edit project".
> You will see a slot near the top with "Name" written by it. (It showed up in the 5th line when I checked it on several projects so perhaps that is a constant.)
> If you enter the pattern name as used on the designer's page, it should give you a drop-down list of possible patterns to link to.
> If that doesn't give you what you want, let me know & I'll have another look.


I think that is what I did. It it now on that page. Guess it just takes a bit for the pics to show up. I posted 4 pic which seemed to take almost a 1/2 hour to upload. Thankx for the tips.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Norma - wonderful Ashton. The beads are perfect!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you so much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is turquoise and not very pale with quite a green cast.


My computer sure bleached those colors out. It sounds beautiful--very tropical watery and warm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> First of all, if you decide to do the Ashton later, it can still be added to the parade - unless there is an eventual time limit on the editing. I can still edit the Party that I hosted back in June, though.
> Secondly, why not do the Ashton to add to your wares? The shawlette size knits up pretty quickly if you stick with it - & don't work on 4 or 5 other things as I usually do. (Probably ADKD - Attention Deficit Knitter's Disorder)


I might be able to do an Ashton and try to sell it as per your suggestion. It is just the time. I can do about 5 hats in a week or make a snowflake in 1-2 hours depending on complication then I have more items to sell. But in the winter I am sure not much will sell so may take the time to do some bigger projects then. Also need to set up photos for my Etsy account which I have never used and try to sell there. Bigger, showier projects would be good for that venue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Ashton.
> 
> Yarn camel and silk from Iona Challoner in the Parys range colour Warm Ocean.
> 
> ...


It's absolutely lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Bigger, showier projects would be good for that venue.


I think so. People are more inclined to buy smaller items, I think, at a fair/market-type sale - with the idea that they night buy several items from different people. With Etsy, people are more likely to buy larger items as single sales.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that Julie is due up until the 16th.


Yes, you are so right! I have "two weeks" stuck in my head, and we/you are on for three this time around. I'm sorry, Jane and anyone else I may have confused.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Ashton.
> 
> Yarn camel and silk from Iona Challoner in the Parys range colour Warm Ocean.
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! And your yarn sounds exquisite. One of these days...

Good job! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Amigurumi (Jul 25, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think that Julie is due up until the 16th.


It is today November 9th. It is already two weeks. If it is on 16th will 3 weeks you hosting party.

Just let you know.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

VintageCrochet said:


> It is today November 9th. It is already two weeks. If it is on 16th will 3 weeks you hosting party.
> 
> Just let you know.


It will only cause problems if we go over 100 pages and get split.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Don't apologize--look at all the humor you created.
> 
> It will be my turn to jump into the frog & flog pond today. Did the most common booboo--began a project w/o having enough yarn to complete it. New yarn is so different in color that I may have to undo the project and begin anew. And the going was very slow to begin with as I am crocheting very tightly which is physically painful so more stops than goes and now may have to start all over. Yep lots of self-flagellation going on. Can you imagine how hard it is to find black sugar and cream cotton?


Is it your hands or wrists? I have three different hand/wrist supports, two of which I use while knitting/crocheting. They are both FUTURO. One is a flexible fingerless glove with Velcro strap support for the wrist. The other is the "energizing support" that has a little gel pad in the palm with a harder plate under the wrist and it is made of an elastic material so your wrist and hand can still move comfortably (though it can take some getting used to). They really help a lot!

Don't you hate when you don't have enough yarn to complete a project? I was making a beautiful shawlette for a very dear friend and ran out with less than half a ball to go! What had happened was I didn't account for the extra sts I added for a selvedge (this was my first project I used an added Selvedge). So I had to reorder the right amount and start over.

Sugar and cream is notorious for having really off dye lots. 2 of my water bottle carriers look completely different, though crocheted with the same color. Black AND gray are the hardest to find. A friend wanted a carrier in Raiders (American Football team) colors which are black and silver. I had to go to two different michaels (craft store), one of them twice bc they were out of gray the first time!

Have you tried crocheting with a softer yarn? Knitpicks Shine (my FAVORITE), which is a cotton/modal blend and comes in sport and worsted, gives me the least trouble. It's so soft that I'll rub the ball if yarn on my check. The best part is-it's machine washable! Can't beat that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

VintageCrochet said:


> ...It is already two weeks. If it is on 16th will 3 weeks you hosting party...


No problem.
I have a question that might get us through another week...

What do you want for Christmas to support your KP habit?

Last year, I got 
 an Ott light - really helps
 some knitting books: _Victorian Lace Today_ by Jane Sowerby & _Lace One-Skein Wonders: 101 Projects Celebrating the Possibilities of Lace_ by Judith Durant
 a pile of Knit Picks yarn

This year, so far, I have a steamer on my list. Anyone have any advice on a good model - not too costly, though?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Still following along; wish I could join in on this, but I have too many other things in the works which I need to finish by certain dates for them to serve their intended purpose.
> 
> As to starting projects in-the-round, after much trial and error and a few twisted projects frogged because I was not intending to knit a moebius, I hit upon the following method: I work 3 or 4 rows flat; then lay the project flat on a table and smooth the knitted rows down from the needle all the way along and set something heavy on each needle to hold it steady in place. Then I clip clothes pins onto the knitted rows so they will hang down when I pick up the project to join. (about 10 inches apart) Then I remove the weights from the needles and carefully pick up the project. As I bring it into position to join the next row, I can plainly see if all the clothes pins are hanging down; then join the next row of stitches in the usual manner and work a row with the pins in place before removing. I leave the little four-row seam to sew up in my final stages.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! The only thing I'm worried about is my tension changing when I go from flat to round. I guess I haven't been knitting long enough for my tension to be perfectly even regardless. I guess it would matter so much for something with a cuff or something that is done in a different size needles? Again, thanks for the suggestion! My clothes pins are very lightweight from the 99 cent store... But I'm sure I can rig something up!

Hey, I only joined this past week, so I didn't do the Ashton either! I had a question about lace and it was suggested that I come here to ask. Everyone was so helpful, supportive, and welcoming that I decided to stay. And boy am I glad I did! I can't wait to see what they decide on for the next project!

I'm in the same boat as you with having to get things done. On a deadline, whether I set it or someone else did. Plus the tons of things on my list that need to get done in a timely manner as well! But I thought maybe, just maaaaaybe, I will do the next one for funsies (not that my projects aren't fun! You know what I mean...). If I don't finish when everyone else does, then oh well! But I know, every st I knit/crochet on one project is one I don't do on another...

I do not like to have to tink or frog (or be flogged, lol!) and place a lifeline whether I'm knitting lace or not. Sometimes I et ahead of myself and don't do it, then I rventually wish I had. I don't take out one until I have done a row or 2 after the next, so I have odd colored lines throughout my project. Lol! Most of the time I don't use them, but it's sure nice to know they're there, especially on cables!

Good luck with what you're working on!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> No problem.
> I have a question that might get us through another week...
> 
> What do you want for Christmas to support your KP habit?
> ...


I love your list! For hanukkah, I would like
-gift certificates to knitpicks.
-a dressmakers form
-tatting tools? I'd really like to learn!
-knitting/crochet books
-a steamer

And that's a great question about a steamer, I'd like to know as well! Also, same about dressmakers form. I've been trying to do research on both, but I don't know...


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, ladies (and any gentlemen) for your invitations to join the Lace Party. You are a very generous group and I have enjoyed following along with your projects.

I, too, am impressed by the opening by jscaplen. Jane, I am not at all surprised by your abilities along these lines. I often use my "buddy list" to note someone's achievements in certain skills in case I should want to contact them with a particular question related to that skill; and some time ago I noted "jscaplen" in my list with the remark that she was producing beautiful shawls at a prodigious rate!!

I've been busy making Red Heart's Child's Foxy Tunic for my two GGDs who are 4 and 6:

http://www.redheart.com/free-patterns/childs-foxy-tunic

This started out as ONE for the 4-year-old's birthday in September; but, when I laid it out on the blocking boards, I discovered I had somehow made the front and back two different sizes. Rather than frogging one (I said I would do anything to avoid frogging), I decided to make another set of two different sizes and have a dress for each girl. They will be arriving for a Thanksgiving visit and I want to have the dresses finished and ready to wear by then.

I've had some difficulty with the area where the "cheeks" meet the "nose." The pattern's recommended decrease stitches just don't match on the two sides of the nose, and I have done so many swatches trying out different combinations of decrease stitches that I have enough to make them into a quilt for an AG Doll's bed. I'll call it "The Fox's Nose Quilt." It has taken much longer than anticipated to complete these two dresses.

Starting new projects is my favorite knitting activity; and it has been very difficult to read all of your discussions about your projects without starting an Ashton myself. The pattern has been in my files for some time now, as have dozens of other designs that call my name.

The Liz Stole was my first lace project; I made it in a medium blue similar to that shown on the Ravelry information page. I found it very enjoyable and will start another lace project of some kind as soon as these Foxy tunics are finished.

I like to keep several projects on the needles at one time. That way I have a project to suit every knitting opportunity. I do day tours by bus and always have something along which does not demand too much attention--something that allows me to carry on a conversation and do some sightseeing while still making progress. Such a project often becomes a knitting lesson on the bus when a fellow traveler asks to learn how "to do that."

Then there are the scrunchies that reside by the phone so I can knit while on speakerphone and still say my "um-hums" at the proper time. The person I'm talking with will probably be receiving a new scrunchie as part of her Christmas stocking--it will match her kitchen colors, of course. Add to these projects the ones for TV viewing and those for quiet concentration hours and you have some idea of my WIPs.

I will definitely be following your parade of projects as you wind down this Lace Party; and thanks again for letting me join in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...
> -a dressmakers form...


Oh, I forgot that one. 
This is why I am asking here - more fuel for my fire. 


> I've been trying to do research on both, but I don't know...


Me, too. I did find a nice form on Amazon.com but not .ca & the S&H on the former is prohibitive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> ...some time ago I noted "jscaplen" in my list ...


Oh, wow - my head is swelling. 


> I've been busy making Red Heart's Child's Foxy Tunic for my two GGDs...


So cute - & smart move on making use of the larger section. As my mother would say, "No sense in being old if you can't be cute." (In Newfoundland, we use the word cute to mean clever.)
Not that I am implying that you are old. 
I hope you work out that problem with the noses.


> ...an Ashton myself. The pattern has been in my files for some time now...


Actually, I think that is where this KAL came from - a few people had it queued & we figured now is as good a time as any.


> The Liz Stole was my first lace project...


I have the pattern but haven't yet knit it. It is lovely.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> No problem.
> I have a question that might get us through another week...
> 
> What do you want for Christmas to support your KP habit?
> ...


I have an Ott light! It was given to me to use for scrapbooking. It never even crossed my mind to use it for knitting. Duh! What a great idea!!! :thumbup:

Between Christmas and my birthday, which is 6 mo. later, I have managed to collect quite the knitting library. It contains lace, stitch, and Guernsey books and they are pretty fun and inspiring to have around.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> (Probably ADKD - Attention Deficit Knitter's Disorder)


Lol!! I love it, that's what I have!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

What is an ott light! I have an led headlamp that I use in dim and no light (in the car or when dh is sleeping), or even in regular light to count sts or see mistakes on finer weight yarn or dark yearn.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> What is an ott light! I have an led headlamp that I use in dim and no light (in the car or when dh is sleeping), or even in regular light to count sts or see mistakes on finer weight yarn or dark yearn.


An Ott light uses a bulb that is true color and not too bright. I've used mine for over 20 years for everything from beading to polymer clay, but especially for knitting lately.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Peggy Beryl said:


> Thanks, ladies (and any gentlemen) for your invitations to join the Lace Party. You are a very generous group and I have enjoyed following along with your projects.
> 
> I, too, am impressed by the opening by jscaplen. Jane, I am not at all surprised by your abilities along these lines. I often use my "buddy list" to note someone's achievements in certain skills in case I should want to contact them with a particular question related to that skill; and some time ago I noted "jscaplen" in my list with the remark that she was producing beautiful shawls at a prodigious rate!!
> 
> ...


Your foxy tunics sound like a lot of fun! I'd love to see them when they are done. Your GGDs will love them. My grandmother has five GGC, but sadly she doesn't knit anymore. I think it's more a mental block than anything, and I've tried to get her to pick back up her needles. She sat there and was about to rip out a sweater that she had been working on years ago right in front of my mom and me! I stopped her, took it home, picked up the life sts and put them on a holder. I am saving it for when she is ready again. She went to a knitting group with my aunt, but I don't think that took. As she sees what I produce, she gets more and more excited, so I'm hoping to inspire her to get back to work!

As for all the projects you have going at one time, you sound like me! I don't think I can have enough going at once, bc when I finish each I don't want to have to go through all the hiccups of finding the right guage and co method to use and whatnot before I get into the project. I would rather have all that done BEFORE I am finished with a WIP. I also like to have something small on hand to take in the car for shorter trips.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Peggy, those fox tunics are so cute. I bet you can't wait to see your gGDs.

I don't remember who asked, but the next KAL will be the Magic Vest at the end of Nov. The pattern comes from the Fiesta website and was one of their free Thurs patterns. Several of us downloaded the pattern at that time. Unfortunately, it is not free any longer. It calls for about 1000 yds of worsted weight yarn. Here a link to the pattern in case anyone else is interested. The main stitch is the seed stitch.

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/view/1800/magic_vest/

This calls for a lot of yarn, which is why I am unraveling sweaters.  So, I will also be talking about how to unravel and reclaim yarn from Goodwill sweaters etc for future projects.

List of things I want for knitting.
-a good set of 5" dp needles. I have been picking them up at the LYS a set at a time. So I also need 
-a nice case to store them in. 
-yarn for stash
-patterns for yarn in stash
-more time to knit


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> work on 4 or 5 other things as I usually do. (Probably ADKD - Attention Deficit Knitter's Disorder)


I definitely have ADKD - plus the attention span of a mayfly! Which is why I'm still on chart two of the Ashton - and about halfway through a shawl from Patons, and part way through a vest in old shale and . . .


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

seadog said:


> I definitely have ADKD - plus the attention span of a mayfly! Which is why I'm still on chart two of the Ashton - and about halfway through a shawl from Patons, and part way through a vest in old shale and . . .


I can so relate! ...not to mention all of the ideas flying through my head...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Did I miss something? Did you find your cat?


She hid all day yesterday because her Pomeranian cousins came to visit!!! all 3 of them..paired with my 2 doxies! she decided that she was not going to have any of it!!.. It took a few hours for her to come out of her hiding place. I did find her there after looking forever  but there was not making her come in until she was ready


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It will only cause problems if we go over 100 pages and get split.


If they split this thread will the new link have something like #2 in the title?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well I hate to say this everyone.. but I made so many mistakes with the Ashton..  my house is anything but quiet right now and every time I counted my stitches this morning I was off. So I frogged all of chart 3 and started over again... only then I dropped some stitches.. I thought I had those fixed and my count was way off.. like 3 stitches!!! I just said for get it!! I will try this again another time.. I learned so much and look forward to giving this another try.. I kind of want to have happy thoughts as I knit my granddaughters shawl...LOL I'm afraid her mom would return it saying the girl got cranky every time she wore it...LOL

Thanks for the reminder of the Magic Vest!! I will give that one a try  maybe I could give it as a gift!! The girls are getting slippers!! they picked out the pattern. I hope it works up fast!! My SIL would love something like this


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Miss Pam* Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*NaturesChampion* Thank you so much the yarn was lovely to knit with and a real treat :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I don't know how you all do it! Read, work, chat, and complete beautiful projects one after the other!! I am only on chart 2 of the Ashton, on repeat 10, which will be the last. I am not sure when I will ever be finished, but I will keep plugging along! Haven't had to go frogging for awhile at least- probably just jinxed myself.

Norma, your Ashton looks so luxurious. Will you be the one to enjoy wearing it?

I got an Ott light last year for Christmas and I use it all the time for knitting. It really does lessen the strain on my eyes. 

I would like a hand held steamer this year also. I heard somewhere that the Rowenta DR 5020 hand held ultra steam was supposed to be good. I will have to look more into it though. I also still want a swift and a ball winder!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> No problem.
> I have a question that might get us through another week...
> 
> What do you want for Christmas to support your KP habit?
> ...


I am having a yarn bowl. I know because I bought it myself or I wouldn't havine anything!!

http://folksy.com/items/6552273-Reserved-Ash-Wooden-Yarn-Bowl

I can't have it until Christmas :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

seadog said:


> I definitely have ADKD - plus the attention span of a mayfly! Which is why I'm still on chart two of the Ashton - and about halfway through a shawl from Patons, and part way through a vest in old shale and . . .


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup: Me, too!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Norma, your Ashton looks so luxurious. Will you be the one to enjoy wearing it?


Definately! It is was a for me project. I have three orders for shawls for family and friends and I have just finished a baby's shawl for a friends yet to be born DGD. :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> *Miss Pam* Thank you so much.


You're welcome. I love the colorway and your knitting was beautiful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: :thumbup: Me, too!!


And me, too! :lol:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Is it your hands or wrists? I have three different hand/wrist supports, two of which I use while knitting/crocheting. They are both FUTURO. One is a flexible fingerless glove with Velcro strap support for the wrist. The other is the "energizing support" that has a little gel pad in the palm with a harder plate under the wrist and it is made of an elastic material so your wrist and hand can still move comfortably (though it can take some getting used to). They really help a lot!
> 
> Don't you hate when you don't have enough yarn to complete a project? I was making a beautiful shawlette for a very dear friend and ran out with less than half a ball to go! What had happened was I didn't account for the extra sts I added for a selvedge (this was my first project I used an added Selvedge). So I had to reorder the right amount and start over.
> 
> ...


Some good thoughts here. My pain issue is with the fingers. I cannot hold the hook the way most people do due to a manual disability. So lots of ergonomic stresses. And I am using this yarn because it makes a very firm fabric. You joined us after I described this project here. It is an abbreviated baby sling for a 3# chihuahua. It is designed with this kind of fabric to minimize stretching and to withstand doggy nails that can cause wear and tear and holes fin which the nails can get stuck. I may try using a smaller hook and not working so tight. It may relieve the stress in the hand.

Glad to hear that others have had problems with S & C colors. I just thought they changed them every year and my beginning yarn was a 1 or 2 yrs old. The new black is so washed out looking that even the store clerk thought it was navy!! That is my biggest frustration. I love the older black which is rich and clear, not washed out looking. They may be chintzing on the amount of dye being used.

What do you think about mixing the old and new--like 1 row old black and 2 rows new black. This way I don't have to tear it all out (can leave the narrower beginning section) and hopefully have enough of the old black to repeat the narrower part at the end. It may give a shimmery illusion and not look like a mistake. It is so frustrating running out of yarn and having to match similar dye lots. In this case some of the older balls would have to be located and none in my area has it. Hard enough to even find black at all. Talk about frustration--40 rows had to be frogged. It has been a quiet temper tantrum for several days over this and finally bit the bullet and undid the damage. Grrrrrrr!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> If they split this thread will the new link have something like #2 in the title?


It is a while since I've had it happen, I've just double checked, yes they call the second part#2 but the big problem is finding your way around the pages. Whoever starts the thread will be notified.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: :thumbup: Me, too!!


I think ADHD and ADD are all too common in our societies and one strategy is to constantly be moving with different projects. I have seen this in the trades and am seeing it in knitters here on KP--this has been a topic several times. But this is the kind of stuff that gets us praise and keeps us out of trouble--at least the legal kind (LOL)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> If they split this thread will the new link have something like #2 in the title?


Yes - & there will be a link to the new section at the end of this one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I will try this again another time...


Oh, darn :-(
Maybe after Christmas, you will feel like a fresh start with it. Things always start to get hectic round about now - puts pressure on.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

TLL - I'm now on the 12th section of that Yellow knitted doily I started before 9/29.

I only have about 4 or 5 WIP. Trying to not overwhelm my knitting circulars for what looks interesting. Still have more patterns than I do yarn/thread, and crochet needles for the finer sized yarn/thread.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

That is a beautiful bowl Norma.. I have a 365 day knitting calendar that we picked up this weekend that is going under the tree 

I have a plan to start the next weeks thread.. it will be a open week for anything we want to discuss.. I like Janes Christmas List idea... we can carry that on...  plus post pictures of anything we all have been working on and anything else anyone want to talk about 

I'll be back!!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298079-1.html

here is the link... it will only be for a week so we don't have to worry about going over 100 pages


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am having a yarn bowl. I know because I bought it myself or I wouldn't havine anything!!...


The bowl is lovely.
Well, I buy these things for myself to be sure that I get the right thing - then I pass them on to my husband to wrap. I am still happy when I get them!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the great week hosting Jane.. you did a great job.. everyone's Ashton is so pretty!! I look forward to the Parade!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the great week hosting Jane.. you did a great job.. everyone's Ashton is so pretty!! I look forward to the Parade!


Same here. Just trying to decide if I want beads in chart 4. I do plan to finish with the darker blue.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Same here. Just trying to decide if I want beads in chart 4. I do plan to finish with the darker blue.


And same here. 

I'm putting beads in on rows 11-17 of chart 4. Just starting row 11.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Norma, love your Aston! And love that hanger too. 

Ronnie, thanks for the little cherry pie kitty video. That was too cute. I totally understand how you feel about your kitty when she hides. One of mine recently went to the vet with an infected foot pad. Guess what? He has some type of auto immune disease that affects the foot pads. Never heard of that before. He hides in the closet sometimes, probably when his feet are bothering him. I certainly hope that I don't have to put him on steroids. Another cat, sitting on my lap right now, has feline aids. He has been steadily losing weight over the past year as well as some fur falling out. I ask the vet about him when I was there and she said that he could have diabetes or thyroid disease, that it is probably not due to the virus. I can't afford to take him for tests right now. All these cats is how I got in debt in the first place and I am trying my hardest to not go down that path.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, Chris, about your kitties. It's hard when they hurt. And, unfortunately it takes money too. Some vets are so expensive. We had one of our cats get hurt. It seemed like it was the hind quarters. Then we figured out that he broke his tail. We took him to a new vet, the old one had pneumonia. The new vet took two xrays, gave laser treatments to encourage healing, and some narcotic pain reliever, told us he had a broken tail and there was nothing they could do about it. Charged us over $250. I used one of the pain pills. It hurt the cat more to get the pills down then his just sitting quietly. We never went back to that vet again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My Black Cherry Ashton - thinking about changing it to Brambleberry - came out bigger than I expected: 29"X60".

I have to try for better pics tomorrow. I just about froze my fingers off trying to get these today - still doesn't show the colour - just looks black in most pics.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry, Chris, about your kitties. It's hard when they hurt. And, unfortunately it takes money too. Some vets are so expensive. We had one of our cats get hurt. It seemed like it was the hind quarters. Then we figured out that he broke his tail. We took him to a new vet, the old one had pneumonia. The new vet took two xrays, gave laser treatments to encourage healing, and some narcotic pain reliever, told us he had a broken tail and there was nothing they could do about it. Charged us over $250. I used one of the pain pills. It hurt the cat more to get the pills down then his just sitting quietly. We never went back to that vet again.


This IOS8 is horrible. They just can't get all the glitches out. So I am going to try this reply again. 
I totally understand your frustration. There is a vet that is close to me, but I won't use them anymore. They seem to think that everyone has plenty of cash to spend.. I could go on but I am afraid this will crash again.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Black Cherry Ashton - thinking about changing it to Brambleberry - came out bigger than I expected: 29"X60".
> 
> I have to try for better pics tomorrow. I just about froze my fingers off trying to get these today - still doesn't show the colour - just looks black in most pics.


It took my breath away, it's absolutely beautiful Jane, beautiful colour. I love it 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Black Cherry Ashton - thinking about changing it to Brambleberry - came out bigger than I expected: 29"X60".
> 
> I have to try for better pics tomorrow. I just about froze my fingers off trying to get these today - still doesn't show the colour - just looks black in most pics.


Oh that was gorgeous Jane. So glad you doubled it so we could get a quick look at the colors, beautiful. (now I see why I crash you were probably posting pictures)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I have a lot of pages to catch up on, I have visitors coming over soon and then I will spend the time to catch up. I just wanted to leave a message to say hi and then I will be back. I just saw Jane's Ashton and had to comment. Have a lovely day and I will be back soon &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> It took my breath away, it's absolutely beautiful Jane, beautiful colour. I love it 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh that was gorgeous Jane...


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My Black Cherry Ashton - thinking about changing it to Brambleberry - came out bigger than I expected: 29"X60".
> 
> I have to try for better pics tomorrow. I just about froze my fingers off trying to get these today - still doesn't show the colour - just looks black in most pics.


It is absolutely stunning! I really like that colorway.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, Jane. Gorgeous. I think I see the deep cherry color coming out in the first picture. Nice to see the variation coming out in the doubled one, even if it is washed out. Great stitching.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It is absolutely stunning! I really like that colorway.


Thank you - so much nicer IRL.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you - so much nicer IRL.


That always seems to be the way.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

That is really lovely Jane. You do such nice work.

I understand your concerns Chris. Thankfully I have a vet that I like. We have been going to her for a almost 20 years now. I could not find one of the cats (we currently have two) a few weeks back. She hid when I was vacuuming but did not come back out when I was done. Eight or nine hours later I was wandering the yard in the dark with a flashlight (they are indoor cats) in a panic after having searched the house to no avail. I even looked in places they can't get to like in the clothes dryer. My DH came home and searched the house too. A short time later the cat wandered out from where we don't know like nothing happened.

I am on row 7 of chart 3. Had to tink rows 3 and 4 twice today and am looking at possibly tinking row 7. Sigh.

Christmas ideas, hmm. Lots of entries there although I already have some of the other posters wants; dressform, steamer, books (Interweave has lots of sales). I might want some more Knit Picks needles though. I have heard great things about Ott lights but I don't have a place to put one (I knit in odd locations). Although a decent chair for when I am sewing would be nice. My DH usually does pretty good for me.

Hope all have a great night,

Melanie


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> My Black Cherry Ashton - thinking about changing it to Brambleberry - came out bigger than I expected: 29"X60".
> 
> I have to try for better pics tomorrow. I just about froze my fingers off trying to get these today - still doesn't show the colour - just looks black in most pics.


One of the most beautiful shawls ever! I love the colors.


----------



## umozabeads (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful,Jane!I have determined that in order for me to get really ready for this tremendous life change I have to accomplish something artistic that I love. So this week I will be finishing my Secret Garden shawl and my 3 panel Ashton.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

OH Jane!!! that is stunning.. I see the deep cherry red in the first photo!! I love the name Brambleberry !! just perfect!! and look how beautiful your stitches are! WOW thank you so much for sharing


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful,Jane!I have determined that in order for me to get really ready for this tremendous life change I have to accomplish something artistic that I love. So this week I will be finishing my Secret Garden shawl and my 3 panel Ashton.


That will be such a great feeling!!! both of them are such large projects too!!! I hope you can show us some pictures


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Jane. Gorgeous....


Thank you


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> That is really lovely Jane. You do such nice work.
> 
> I understand your concerns Chris. Thankfully I have a vet that I like. We have been going to her for a almost 20 years now. I could not find one of the cats (we currently have two) a few weeks back. She hid when I was vacuuming but did not come back out when I was done. Eight or nine hours later I was wandering the yard in the dark with a flashlight (they are indoor cats) in a panic after having searched the house to no avail. I even looked in places they can't get to like in the clothes dryer. My DH came home and searched the house too. A short time later the cat wandered out from where we don't know like nothing happened.
> Melanie


Isn't it weird how they do that? Like the one I just took to the vet, I am positive he is in the big closet (when he is not feeling good) but when I look for him in there I can't see him. They must have the 'cloak of invisibility' when they want to. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> That is really lovely Jane. You do such nice work...


Thank you 


> I have heard great things about Ott lights but I don't have a place to put one ...


Mine is a pole lamp but I have heard that there are smaller, table models.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

seadog said:


> One of the most beautiful shawls ever! I love the colors.


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

umozabeads said:


> Beautiful,Jane!


Thank you 


> ...this week I will be finishing my Secret Garden shawl and my 3 panel Ashton.


Looking forward to seeing them, Umoza.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> OH Jane!!! that is stunning...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Umoza--i can see that finishing these 2 large projects will be an effective healing and create a sense of closure with success. Sounds like a very good plan.

Chris--feel so bad about your kitties. But I will say that cats are much more accepting about making the transition than we are. They will often stay with us far beyond their being ready waiting for us to get to that point, too. They really are much better than their humans about living in the present. And I will spare you one of my rants on Vets.

Bev--did your vet use low level (cold) laser on your cat? If so, that is a very effective healing tool. I have used it for about 8 yrs now on a regular basis for many conditions, both human and animal. It has helped cure pneumonia type respiratory states at least 3 times for me. Problem with the vets (human practitioners, too) is they don't use it enough and are way too timid with it.

Jane--your Ashton stitch work is really superb. It immediately catches the eye.

For the holiday gift giving, i have found 2 dress forms on craigslist, one for under $50 and the other just over that. So I am going to get one this week I think. Ask and ye shall find!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I believe it was the cold laser. I think it is a good thing. It was the $100 for the x rays and the $60 for the narcotics that was a bit much for us. 

I am on my last sweater to unravel and, Tanya, the yarn is fragile. So this one it having more knots than I would wish. I will get yarn from this, but it will take me longer than I had hoped. I am having to be so careful. I am hoping it will not cause problems when I am knitting with it.

Yay, for dress forms.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Jane--your Ashton stitch work is really superb...


Thank you 


> ...i have found 2 dress forms ...So I am going to get one this week I think. ...


Lucky you! 
I am sure that it will be useful for displaying your work for sale.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> If one of them is one that I haven't done, we can do it together - if you want.
> I just started Iolanthe - only barely - if that one tempts you.


I would love to. The ones so far on my list are Elizabeth, Edwina, Holbrook, Nanciann, Mayapple and of course the new Lilyanna Shawl. You have probably made most of these. I will have to find some new yarn. I do have to make a baby shawl, but hopefully we can make something together. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is my Ashton.
> 
> Yarn camel and silk from Iona Challoner in the Parys range colour Warm Ocean.
> 
> ...


So beautiful, I love it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/ajour-nets-2
> 
> this very lacey, Russian designer shawl pattern is free for a few days. so take a look and save if you like it.


Very pretty, thanks for sharing 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Lucky you!
> I am sure that it will be useful for displaying your work for sale.


That is exactly the idea. I am finding designing a craft table to be challenging, especially when it cost more money than you make to do really nice set ups and when not doing them regularly. But having a mannequin or dress form to drape a scarf and maybe a wig head or 2 put on a stand so it cannot be knocked over will help create multi-level visual attraction.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I would love to. The ones so far on my list are Elizabeth, Edwina, Holbrook, Nanciann, Mayapple and of course the new Lilyanna Shawl. You have probably made most of these.


I have done four of them, have the pattern for the other & am awaiting the release of Lilyanna. How about that one? If you want to do Holbrook, I'd just as soon wait a bit. I just started Iolanthe & I have 4 MKALs starting this month. I am also actively workng on a Montego - 1320 stitches on the round & about to increase - a row takes forever.


> ...hopefully we can make something together.


It'll be fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I believe it was the cold laser. I think it is a good thing. It was the $100 for the x rays and the $60 for the narcotics that was a bit much for us.
> 
> I am on my last sweater to unravel and, Tanya, the yarn is fragile. So this one it having more knots than I would wish. I will get yarn from this, but it will take me longer than I had hoped. I am having to be so careful. I am hoping it will not cause problems when I am knitting with it.
> 
> Yay, for dress forms.


Years ago when my knee was not working and very painful, my DDS, of all people, introduced me to the laser. At first I rejected his offer and then thought about it, tried to research it and could only find studies in Eastern European languages but clearly telling me it had been around for several decades with a lot of research. So I tried it and found it almost as magical as homeopathy in effecting healing. I am walking today because of it. It became clear to me very quickly how powerful this tool was so, having a bit of discretionary funds at that time, I invested in one of these tools. Have never regretted it. It has paid for itself twice over in saving me time,money and frustration of going to other healers who weren't and doing some paid healing work for others including a few animals. After an accident a few yrs ago, I saw a PT who used the laser with no effect on me. It was an experiment on my part to see what so-called professionals were doing with it. However, treating myself at home has been quite effective once I realized exactly where the point or source of the pain emanated. I did that for a woman recently who was having ankle pain where treating the pain spot didn't help, but once I realized the core source of the injury it worked within about 15" of treatment.

Tomorrow I will pursue the dress forms and am hopeful to secure one of them immediately. Will let you know of success.

With my super delicate recycled cashmere, i will work with it double strand, either with itself or as a carry along strand with another yarn. Am bidding on some recycled cashmere on ebay right now. Tomorrow is the end of the bid and hopefully I will succeed in putting in a winning figure just at closing time. Keep fingers and toes crossed for my success.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Jane and Norma, you both have totally fabulous Ashtons!!! That dark cherry is a rich, deep color. Norma, your soft color is very elusive on the pic here, rather sophisticated looking with great beads. 

Lots of coffee/tea chat, specific posts easily lost in the many pages. Sounds like lots of you are making lists for your Christmas gifts 

Take care, All and happy clicking


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Woo Woo!! It appears that my frogging has worked. I put in another lifeline at the end of 2A redux and knitted a couple of rows of 3. Everything looks to be lining up. Whew.
> 
> Off to bed, have a great night all


That's great news 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It'll be fun.


Lilyanna sounds great, I would love to make that with you. It will be fun. I will have to check out what yarn I need etc. 
I took Rachel's shawl over to show my MIL last night (she always loves to see what I have knitted) and my niece Carrie was home and she absolutely loved it. I told Carrie that if she wanted one I would make her one for her 18th birthday next year. (Carrie was born on my birthday) I asked her what colour she wanted and she said the exact same colour red. So I have asked My LYS to order it for me and I'm hoping they can still get it. 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Jane and Norma, you both have totally fabulous Ashtons!!! ...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Lilyanna sounds great... I will have to check out what yarn I need etc.


Dee used DK weight but she says that it would work well with fingering - which I'd rather - or perhaps sport weight.


> my niece Carrie was home and she absolutely loved it.


If you are keeping this as a surprise for Rachel, better warn Carrie not to spill the beans.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> If you are keeping this as a surprise for Rachel, better warn Carrie not to spill the beans.


Yes Carrie knows it's a surprise for Rachel, who will be here next week. I had better get a move on with her scarf 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Jane could you tell me what fingering or sport weight is please? I'm not familiar with these terms. &#128158;


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Jane, your Bramble Berry Ashton is very pretty. Reminds me of picking blackberries. That color yarn is so beautiful. I would need an Ott light to work with it. Quilters use them too.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane could you tell me what fingering or sport weight is please? I'm not familiar with these terms. 💞


This isn't exact but basically the easiest way to classify yarn, for me, is to look at the grams per yard - there is grey area moving from one grouping to the next. I learned this from Dee when I was doing the Nanciann. Here is an excerpt from part of the KAL discussion:


> Given wool yarn (or even if is has some silk in it) I divide the yards of the skein by the weight in grams to get an idea of how thin the yarn is, (and this is approximate):
> 
> - What is called fingering weight here in the US usually comes in between 3.75 and 6 yards per gram.
> - What is called heavy lace weight usually comes in at between 7 and 8.5 yards per gram.
> ...


Fingering (labelled #1) is also referred to as sock weight - it is a pretty broad category by the above.
Sport (or baby) weight (labelled #2)would be about 2.75-3.75.

Another means to classify them is WPI (Wraps per Inch) but that info isn't included on the label to inform your purchases.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, your Bramble Berry Ashton is very pretty...


Thank you.
The colourway is very much like what we call English Blackberries - but my Scottish friend called them Brambleberries which sounds nicer.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Fingering (labelled #1) is also referred to as sock weight - it is a pretty broad category by the above.
> Sport (or baby) weight (labelled #2)would be about 2.75-3.75.
> 
> Another means to classify them is WPI (Wraps per Inch) but that info isn't included on the label to inform your purchases.


Thank you Jane 😀


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you so much, *Chris*


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Jane*. That is a gorgeous Ashton. I love it and adore the richness of it. I must measure mine.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> So beautiful, I love it 💞


Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, *Jan*, It is one of the nicest knits I have done for sometime.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Yes Carrie knows it's a surprise for Rachel, who will be here next week. I had better get a move on with her scarf 💞


Great. I love surprises!!!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Kittychris and eshlemania- I'm sorry to hear about your cats. It must be very difficult. They are lucky to have "mothers" who care for them so. Hang in there!

Jane- your bramble berry Ashton is to die for! And what colors! Wow! I have a thing for colors. 

Tamarque-I must know about the cold laser therapy. It seems certain to help dh. He has three or four herniated discs from a work injury. I've somewhat looked into decompression, but I would be much happier with something I can administer. I am willing to use some of our wedding money if it means being able to heal him and avoid surgery. I don't believe in, or trust, western med. some day I will tell you my story. 

Someone mentioned needing a portable light source. Sorry, don't have time to look. LED HEADLAMP, BABY!! I have three (came together in a pack from Costco). I use them at home, in the car, camping... Very portable and useful! Also, what serves me as a tabletop until I design my own workstation are those colapsable tv tables from ikea. 

I'm sure I'm forgetting someone, or a few. I'm sorry!

Hope you all had a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> This IOS8 is horrible. They just can't get all the glitches out. So I am going to try this reply again.
> I totally understand your frustration. There is a vet that is close to me, but I won't use them anymore. They seem to think that everyone has plenty of cash to spend.. I could go on but I am afraid this will crash again.


Do you have the older iPad or new one? I think this is apples way of getting people to have to buy new ones


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Tomorrow I will pursue the dress forms and am hopeful to secure one of them immediately. Will let you know of success.
[/quote]

No one has mentioned the DIY dressform and I wonder if you have heard of it. We used to make them all the time; called them MY DOUBLE. It takes two well-acquainted, friendly people to make one; a group of three or four friends works even better.

Here are the basics: 1) A person puts on foundation garments she wears to attain her desired shape. 2) she slips on over this a tube of soft fabric that will extend from chin to upper thigh. This should fit closely, so a stretch fabric is usually used; it can be darted to help create fit, and should be prepared before hand and be ready to put on. Making the form becomes a lengthy process and the "model" will have difficulty standing long enough for the entire process unless everything is in readyness for the remainder of the project. 3) A "ribbon" of some sort is tied loosely around the fabric at the base of the neck, at the waist line and at the top of the thigh just below the buttocks. These "ribbons" will remain in the finished form and cannot be removed.

4) Then begins the fun part: The application of strips of duct tape all over the body. Long horizontal strips circle the body where possible, followed by vertical strips and then randomly placed shorter strips going in all directions, fitting all the curves. Application continues until the form is thick enough that it will stand by itself when removed. This is why three or four persons works well--to cut down on the time the "model" must stand while her form is being constructed. It is very tiring to stand like this for this long. That is the major drawback to the DIY form.

Its favorable points are the low cost, and the fact that your body is reproduced exactly, and great fit can be achieved using a DIY form.

Step 5 is extricating the "model" from her dress form. This is done by cutting straight up the back from the hips to the neckline following a predrawn line. You must be careful to not cut any undergarments in this process. In the days when we wore very expensive, very structured girdles, one of my friends cut her sister's very costly best girdle in half as she was making this cut. It takes a sharp pair of scissors to cut the form; but it goes easily if you have the proper tools.

6) trim away the excess fabric at the neckline and hemline and 7) apply a few more layers of duct tape, laying some across the back opening to close it up and produce the rounded body form.

We used to cover ours with another layer of a very stretchy fabric and gather it in at neck and hips and decorate with something that was appropriate to our decor. With all the decorative duct tape these days, you might just want to leave it as is.

This form can be pinned into easily.

Many people just set them on a table and used them that way. My husband cut a wooden "bottom" to fit the lower opening of my form and drilled a hole in the middle to fit around a broom handle (actually a pitchfork handle from the farm supply store) and made a base at floor level, keeping it my exact height so I could use it for hemming as well. The form is stapled to the base at hip level using a heavy-duty staple gun.

I know I have left out something, so let's have your questions; and I'll try to give you answers.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Fingering (labelled #1) is also referred to as sock weight - it is a pretty broad category by the above.
> Sport (or baby) weight (labelled #2)would be about 2.75-3.75.
> 
> Another means to classify them is WPI (Wraps per Inch) but that info isn't included on the label to inform your purchases.


I always consider sport weight a slightly lighter wt than DK. Often they are used interchangeably.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Peggy--that form making sounds like quite a party. There is also a way to make such a form with wire and papier mach which can be done by oneself. However, if these dress forms are truly available to me, I think I will stick with my used dress form from craigslist. The cost is comparable to all that duct tape and fabric.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

NaturesChampion--Healing and health are big interests of mine and I have studied in this area all my adult life. Specifically I have studied Homeopathy and Low Level Laer and Nutrition. Low Level Laser is based on laser frequencies which are tuned to body disease state frequencies. Homeopathy is also an energy medicine based on electromagnetic energy which also relies on matching energy patterns of the body. Sounds very esoteric in such a brief description but there is much laboratory and clinical research into both these protocols. They are very safe and effective and are painless. If you are interested perhaps we should post privately to get into greater information detail. Suffice it to say here that both protocols have been able to stimulate the rebuilding of body tissues, even bone altho that can be a slow healing process for bone and nerves damage but I have seen this happen and have even had a couple of clients with successes. If interested I can recommend the laser device and help you secure one. Mine is very portable which means I can travel with it and I always do. I once met a woman from KP when I was traveling who had told me about damage from an injury and surgery. I treated her knee and gave her immediate relief which she hadn't had in 3 yrs since the injury. If she didn't pursue ongoing treatment I know it didn't hold given the severity of the problem but it was rewarding to demonstrate the possibility of gaining relief from pain for her. You can post me privately and we can go from there.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is exactly the idea. I am finding designing a craft table to be challenging, especially when it cost more money than you make to do really nice set ups and when not doing them regularly. But having a mannequin or dress form to drape a scarf and maybe a wig head or 2 put on a stand so it cannot be knocked over will help create multi-level visual attraction.


A few years ago I bought a couple of wig heads from a beauty supply store (they were $5/ea) -- those are the styrofoam kind. Then I got a piece of 1" dowelling from the hardware store (cost a couple of dollars) and then cut a piece of scrap wood so that ti was about 5" square x 2" thick, drilled a 1" hole in the base and glued the dowel into it after cutting the dowel to whatever height I wanted. Actually made for 4 of these for 4 heads all of different heights. Then spray painted the bases black. When I want a head I put the head on one of the bases. They make a great display and are good for craft fairs because you can take them apart for transport. Having multiple heights also helps with displays. I've found that with a couple of pins I can wrap a scarf around the lower part of a neck and drape it nicely regardless of the height of the base. At that time I was selling a lot of hats at our craft fair and it worked very well for me. I even used tissue paper and formed "hair" around the head when I wanted that effect. Maybe something like this would be a quick and cost effective solution for you too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> That is really lovely Jane. You do such nice work.
> 
> I understand your concerns Chris. Thankfully I have a vet that I like. We have been going to her for a almost 20 years now. I could not find one of the cats (we currently have two) a few weeks back. She hid when I was vacuuming but did not come back out when I was done. Eight or nine hours later I was wandering the yard in the dark with a flashlight (they are indoor cats) in a panic after having searched the house to no avail. I even looked in places they can't get to like in the clothes dryer. My DH came home and searched the house too. A short time later the cat wandered out from where we don't know like nothing happened.
> 
> Melanie


That is just how I was too... She has been a indoor cat since she was born and now is 11. It is such a frantic state when we can't find our fur babies... I'm glad you found yours.. I have seen mine open the cabinet and climb in before.. then open it from the inside and look at all of us.. so darn cute and that is the first place I looked when she wasn't in her normal spots.. but she wasn't there .. she was out side under the table that has been covered with a tarp for the winter.. nice and dark and safe


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> A few years ago I bought a couple of wig heads from a beauty supply store (they were $5/ea) -- those are the styrofoam kind. Then I got a piece of 1" dowelling from the hardware store (cost a couple of dollars) and then cut a piece of scrap wood so that ti was about 5" square x 2" thick, drilled a 1" hole in the base and glued the dowel into it after cutting the dowel to whatever height I wanted. Actually made for 4 of these for 4 heads all of different heights. Then spray painted the bases black. When I want a head I put the head on one of the bases. They make a great display and are good for craft fairs because you can take them apart for transport. Having multiple heights also helps with displays. I've found that with a couple of pins I can wrap a scarf around the lower part of a neck and drape it nicely regardless of the height of the base. At that time I was selling a lot of hats at our craft fair and it worked very well for me. I even used tissue paper and formed "hair" around the head when I wanted that effect. Maybe something like this would be a quick and cost effective solution for you too.


Actually Belle, I have that plan in my mind but cannot find the time to sit down and do it. I will take your post as a nudge to get me going. I have 2 foam heads that I bought in a wig place so we are not he same page. For outdoor use a heavy base is needed to withstand the winds which can really whip up and that is part of my procrastination--not figuring out what to use for such a weighted base. For the indoor market coming up your concept is very doable and I certainly have plenty of plywood around. I have also thought to make some boxes that could be painted or wrapped with fabric that could be used to create a varied height table presentation.

The idea of creating hair under the hats sounds fun. How did you affix the 'hair' so it stayed when people removed the hat to try on?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

It is done! My Ashton is done! My overwhelming sense of relief comes from putting too many yummy projects on my plate at one time but I am so glad that I did this I learned so much from Dee's presentation and Jane's wonderful input. Can you tell I stayed up late and am running on adrenalin?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Actually Belle, I have that plan in my mind but cannot find the time to sit down and do it. I will take your post as a nudge to get me going. I have 2 foam heads that I bought in a wig place so we are not he same page. For outdoor use a heavy base is needed to withstand the winds which can really whip up and that is part of my procrastination--not figuring out what to use for such a weighted base. For the indoor market coming up your concept is very doable and I certainly have plenty of plywood around. I have also thought to make some boxes that could be painted or wrapped with fabric that could be used to create a varied height table presentation.
> 
> The idea of creating hair under the hats sounds fun. How did you affix the 'hair' so it stayed when people removed the hat to try on?


I solved the weight problem by using 2x6 scrape wood. Then to add additional weight, I added some metal on the bottom. You could even join the base of the stands, but I opted not to do that for more flexibility with displays.

As for the hair, I took a piece of white or pale yellow tissue paper and placed it on top of the head. Then using a white tipped quilting pin I pinned it to the form. then starting in the front (forehead) I rolled, mushed or otherwise formed up the hanging down tissue to simulate as much puff on the hair as I wanted and again using the glass tip pins, pinned it into place. Then continued working my way down the head to the back. In the back I gathered everythiing together and formed a quasi-bun for some of the forms or anything else that I needed to show off the hats well. The nice thing about tissue paper is that you can mash it to almost nothing or puff it up to suggest real volume. I also varied color of the paper depending on what effect I wanted, but found out that I preferred white usually. I was selling the hat not the hair. Hope this works for you.

If you really have a problem with weight, you might consider screwing heavy metal washers on the bottom of the base and then rigging up some kind of magnetic plate you could put down on the table, cover with your cloth and then set the base on. We get a lot of wind here, but I never had to go that far with it.

Good luck.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I solved the weight problem by using 2x6 scrape wood. Then to add additional weight, I added some metal on the bottom. You could even join the base of the stands, but I opted not to do that for more flexibility with displays.
> 
> As for the hair, I took a piece of white or pale yellow tissue paper and placed it on top of the head. Then using a white tipped quilting pin I pinned it to the form. then starting in the front (forehead) I rolled, mushed or otherwise formed up the hanging down tissue to simulate as much puff on the hair as I wanted and again using the glass tip pins, pinned it into place. Then continued working my way down the head to the back. In the back I gathered everythiing together and formed a quasi-bun for some of the forms or anything else that I needed to show off the hats well. The nice thing about tissue paper is that you can mash it to almost nothing or puff it up to suggest real volume. I also varied color of the paper depending on what effect I wanted, but found out that I preferred white usually. I was selling the hat not the hair. Hope this works for you.
> 
> ...


Thanx for this info Belle. Some good ideas to think about and apply. We do have wind here and tents will get blown over. I have 40# wts that I put on the tent corners to keep it steady when we are outdoors. Others use smaller wts like 30# cement blocks. So these foam heads are very tricky for outdoor display. But indoors this month and maybe winter months we don't have that problem--just basic stability.

Let me ask my typical questions: what kind of prices were you charging and getting and how complicated a hat were you making or quality of yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is done! My Ashton is done! My overwhelming sense of relief comes from putting too many yummy projects on my plate at one time but I am so glad that I did this I learned so much from Dee's presentation and Jane's wonderful input. Can you tell I stayed up late and am running on adrenalin?


Toni--good show girl! i have developed a real liking for Paton's Lace yarn. It shows terrifically well and feels good. Your Ashton is beautiful.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> Tamarque-I must know about the cold laser therapy. It seems certain to help dh. He has three or four herniated discs from a work injury. I've somewhat looked into decompression, but I would be much happier with something I can administer. I am willing to use some of our wedding money if it means being able to heal him and avoid surgery. I don't believe in, or trust, western med. some day I will tell you my story.
> 
> Someone mentioned needing a portable light source. Sorry, don't have time to look. LED HEADLAMP, BABY!! I have three (came together in a pack from Costco). I use them at home, in the car, camping... Very portable and useful! Also, what serves me as a tabletop until I design my own workstation are those colapsable tv tables from ikea. .............


Tell me about your LED head lamps. I have looked at them but couldn't tell whether they would throw enough light to work with. The wattage is very low on the ones I saw and so held off trying them. What brand do you have. I like really bright light, especially with darker colors.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Toni, I love your Ashton. It looks great. The colorway is great. Love the color changes.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies! Patons is just about the only lace weight yarn I can find "locally". Tanya, you said something one time about it being "a lot of bang for your buck". This is so true! Especially when it is on sale.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane 😀


You're welcome


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> *Jane*. That is a gorgeous Ashton. I love it and adore the richness of it...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...Jane- your bramble berry Ashton is to die for!


Thank you 


> I have a thing for colors.


You have a lot of company here!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> ...No one has mentioned the DIY dressform ...


Well, now - that is interesting. But I suppose, way back when, this must have been the basic principle - dressmakers had custom made forms for their preferred customers. They had to make them somehow - but not with duct tape, I am sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I always consider sport weight a slightly lighter wt than DK.


There's overlap there for sure. Sport weight seems to occupy a very narrow niche - but I put heavier fingering weight with my sport weight when I sort it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> It is done! My Ashton is done! ...


Gorgeous! I love that Porcelain colourway. Yours seems to have a lot more dark blue than mine did.
I am so glad that you enjoyed this project.
Can't wait to see it blocked.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Jane, in my excitement to get mine posted, I forgot to compliment your Brambleberry Ashton. (I really like the name you chose!) It is so beautiful! The subtle color changes are stunning and your work so exacting. Wow! :thumbup:

Tanya, I dug my Ottlite out later yesterday. What a difference it made! My eyes were really struggling with the shadowy light I was sitting under. Mine is a table top version and with a few positioning adjustments, it was sooo much better. A very white and pure light. I can't believe I didn't think to use before now. I highly recommend it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Jane, in my excitement to get mine posted, I forgot to compliment your Brambleberry Ashton. (I really like the name you chose!) It is so beautiful! The subtle color changes are stunning and your work so exacting.


Thank you very much 
I can understand your excitement with your own beautiful shawl. Such fun!


> I dug my Ottlite out later yesterday. What a difference it made!...


I certainly get good use out of mine!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Toni, that is glorious. Beautifully knitted and wonderful yarn :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, ladies!


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Congrats, TLL, on a beautiful Ashton!!!! This is another pattern that looks different based on the yarn that is used. You do lovely work Are you getting rain or ice yet?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wonderful Ashton Toni. The colors are very pretty.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Congrats, TLL, on a beautiful Ashton!!!! This is another pattern that looks different based on the yarn that is used. You do lovely work Are you getting rain or ice yet?


Thank you, Jan! That is so kind of you to say.

We had the sun attempting to peek out a little bit ago. It is hazy, but nothing seems to be happening otherwise. One of my DD's sent a photo of snow settling on the ground in Duluth. They are smack dab in the middle of it. She said it was light though.

What about you over there to the west? Are you getting anything? Something? 

Thank you, Melanie! They were fun to work with.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-298079-1.html

Hey all! I just wanted to make sure all you caught the new link that Ronie started. We can continue on there. That will help tremendously with our page numbers getting so large. What a great problem to have!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> It is done! My Ashton is done! My overwhelming sense of relief comes from putting too many yummy projects on my plate at one time but I am so glad that I did this I learned so much from Dee's presentation and Jane's wonderful input. Can you tell I stayed up late and am running on adrenalin?


It looks great! Lovely colorway. Can't wait to see it blocked. I'm casting off mine now and will get blocked today.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, ladies! Patons is just about the only lace weight yarn I can find "locally". Tanya, you said something one time about it being "a lot of bang for your buck". This is so true! Especially when it is on sale.


And still feel this way. Glad you liked working with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I tend to think of sport wt as Bernat sport wt yarn which always confused with the dk. Agree that it is a wt that seems to have a very loose standard in the industry so there is variation as to exactly what it is.

Toni--I use a Verilux floor lamp which is similar to the Ott Lamps. I am trying to decide tho on one of the lamps with a magnifier attachment and one that has a longer reach. The full spectrum bulbs used are great and so much easier on the eyes. Mine also tend to last about 5+ yrs. The night lighting in my house is really bad so the more lamps around the couch where I tend to work, the better. I was looking at one of the clamp in Ott lights which may reach over closer to the actual work spot. Hate to admit my eyes really are not what they used to be--way too much close up work.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

TLL said:


> What about you over there to the west? Are you getting anything? Something?


Light drizzle that if there is enough traffic it won't be a problem. I work on the West side of SF so I have lot of town and country miles to get through. The temps were 33 when I came to work this morning and now it is 28:-(


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now - that is interesting. But I suppose, way back when, this must have been the basic principle - dressmakers had custom made forms for their preferred customers. They had to make them somehow - but not with duct tape, I am sure.


The first ones we did were "pre" duct-tape. We had brown sticky tape which had to be dipped in water before applying. The "model" was not too comfortable in these sessions and had to have a real desire for a dress form that duplicated her body.

These dress-form parties often dissolved in gales of laughter as we became tired. Add in a little liquid refreshment and we were fortunate to have only cut someone's underwear in getting the completed form off her.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

TLL said:


> Tanya, I dug my Ottlite out later yesterday. What a difference it made! My eyes were really struggling with the shadowy light I was sitting under. Mine is a table top version and with a few positioning adjustments, it was sooo much better. A very white and pure light. I can't believe I didn't think to use before now. I highly recommend it.


I also highly recommend the Ott Light. I have both table and floor models and use them for all sewing, knitting, jewelry making . . . any close work. My eyes are healthy, but I do suffer from dry eye syndrome, and it definitely affects the vision; I find the light from the Ott the best available. Someone said they don't have room for one. I just looked at my floorlamps, and the base is about 7"x 9"; and, in most cases slides under a chair or sofa with only the pole sticking up. So the room it requires can be totally discounted.

The replacement bulbs are very expensive, but JoAnn's has them for 50% off quite often; or I use a 50% off coupon if they are not on sale. The bulbs do last for thousands of hours, so it is not an expense that occurs often.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> There's overlap there for sure. Sport weight seems to occupy a very narrow niche - but I put heavier fingering weight with my sport weight when I sort it.


I'm sure you've seen the yarn weight chart from the Craft Yarn Council; I find I need to review this often to keep all the different weights in perspective:

http://www.craftyarncouncil.com/weight.html

Of course, within any weight class there is a continuum of yarn diameters from smallest to largest before reaching the next arbitrary dividing line. That is what makes the swatch so essential when making a garment.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Peggy Beryl said:


> I also highly recommend the Ott Light. I have both table and floor models and use them for all sewing, knitting, jewelry making . . . any close work. My eyes are healthy, but I do suffer from dry eye syndrome, and it definitely affects the vision; I find the light from the Ott the best available. Someone said they don't have room for one. I just looked at my floorlamps, and the base is about 7"x 9"; and, in most cases slides under a chair or sofa with only the pole sticking up. So the room it requires can be totally discounted.
> 
> The replacement bulbs are very expensive, but JoAnn's has them for 50% off quite often; or I use a 50% off coupon if they are not on sale. The bulbs do last for thousands of hours, so it is not an expense that occurs often.


I have both a table Ott light and a portable one and use them all the time. Really like them a lot!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It looks great! Lovely colorway. Can't wait to see it blocked. I'm casting off mine now and will get blocked today.


Whoo Hoo! Way to go, Pam!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Light drizzle that if there is enough traffic it won't be a problem. I work on the West side of SF so I have lot of town and country miles to get through. The temps were 33 when I came to work this morning and now it is 28:-(


I stuck my head out the door about half an hour ago (our dog wanted out) and it is feeling cold out there, like the temps are continuing to drop.

Drive carefully home. You have a bit of a hike to go.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Peggy Beryl said:


> The first ones we did were "pre" duct-tape. We had brown sticky tape which had to be dipped in water before applying. The "model" was not too comfortable in these sessions and had to have a real desire for a dress form that duplicated her body.
> 
> These dress-form parties often dissolved in gales of laughter as we became tired. Add in a little liquid refreshment and we were fortunate to have only cut someone's underwear in getting the completed form off her.


What a hoot! I can imagine things getting a little crazy. We use duck tape for a lot of things, but never thought of using it for this. What a great idea! (My daughter LOVES duck tape! She would have a good time doing this.  )


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Dress form party - sounds like it was fun. We used to have an 'old clothes party'. Everyone brought something they did not wear anymore and tossed it into the pile. After some libations we would rummage through the pile for something you might want. You had to try it on in front of everyone. Lots of fun.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is done! My Ashton is done! My overwhelming sense of relief comes from putting too many yummy projects on my plate at one time but I am so glad that I did this I learned so much from Dee's presentation and Jane's wonderful input. Can you tell I stayed up late and am running on adrenalin?


Looking beautiful, can't wait to see it after you have blocked it 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking beautiful, can't wait to see it after you have blocked it 💞


Thank you, Ros. It is just about ready to get put on the wires.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Whoo Hoo! Way to go, Pam!!! :thumbup:


Blocking it now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those duct tape parties remind me of papier mache mask making parties. Lots of gooey mess but fun


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni that is amazing I love that color... next time I go to joannes I will look for it!! 

looking forward to your Miss Pam  I bet its a stunning one also ..


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Toni that is amazing I love that color... next time I go to joannes I will look for it!!
> 
> looking forward to your Miss Pam  I bet its a stunning one also ..


Thanks, Ronie. It's looking good as it's blocking. Will get a photo taken tomorrow and post it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

TLL said:


> It is done! My Ashton is done! My overwhelming sense of relief comes from putting too many yummy projects on my plate at one time but I am so glad that I did this I learned so much from Dee's presentation and Jane's wonderful input. Can you tell I stayed up late and am running on adrenalin?


Wonderful job! It looks so cozy, I'd love to cuddle up in that! Great colors, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:

I kinda got the tone that you were a bit hyper. I call it "overtired". It can be an empowering feeling if you accomplished something over the sleepless night, but don't make it a habit, trust me! About a month ago I had so much work between taking care of granny (I don't know if I mentioned, but I am the caregiver for dhs 90 year old grandmother), my knitting/crochet, and other work I do that I pulled 2 all-nighters where I didn't sleep at all, and averaged 2-3 hours the other nights within a week and a half. Oy vey! But it paid off, as I see your lack of sleep has done as well.

Go you! Isn't it exhilarating to do learn something new?


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> A few years ago I bought a couple of wig heads from a beauty supply store (they were $5/ea) -- those are the styrofoam kind. Then I got a piece of 1" dowelling from the hardware store (cost a couple of dollars) and then cut a piece of scrap wood so that ti was about 5" square x 2" thick, drilled a 1" hole in the base and glued the dowel into it after cutting the dowel to whatever height I wanted. Actually made for 4 of these for 4 heads all of different heights. Then spray painted the bases black. When I want a head I put the head on one of the bases. They make a great display and are good for craft fairs because you can take them apart for transport. Having multiple heights also helps with displays. I've found that with a couple of pins I can wrap a scarf around the lower part of a neck and drape it nicely regardless of the height of the base. At that time I was selling a lot of hats at our craft fair and it worked very well for me. I even used tissue paper and formed "hair" around the head when I wanted that effect. Maybe something like this would be a quick and cost effective solution for you too.


Great idea!! Thanks for the info! I will be sure to incorporate those into my set up for my next fair. As it was, I used one of the poles I used to support my chupah (wedding canopy), which had crocheted flower cords and ivy cords spiraling up them, and attached nice hooks at various heights. At the show, I had some of my larger pieces, headbands and water bottle carriers hanging from the hooks, plus some stuff on a table. My mannequin head kept blowing over, so I had to put it in a basket. This is a much better idea, plus I can decorate the poles with more cords! The pole. Had was supported in a base full of my crocheted flowers. I was so happy to find another use for them. :-D


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

tamarque said:


> NaturesChampion--Healing and health are big interests of mine and I have studied in this area all my adult life. Specifically I have studied Homeopathy and Low Level Laer and Nutrition. Low Level Laser is based on laser frequencies which are tuned to body disease state frequencies. Homeopathy is also an energy medicine based on electromagnetic energy which also relies on matching energy patterns of the body. Sounds very esoteric in such a brief description but there is much laboratory and clinical research into both these protocols. They are very safe and effective and are painless. If you are interested perhaps we should post privately to get into greater information detail. Suffice it to say here that both protocols have been able to stimulate the rebuilding of body tissues, even bone altho that can be a slow healing process for bone and nerves damage but I have seen this happen and have even had a couple of clients with successes. If interested I can recommend the laser device and help you secure one. Mine is very portable which means I can travel with it and I always do. I once met a woman from KP when I was traveling who had told me about damage from an injury and surgery. I treated her knee and gave her immediate relief which she hadn't had in 3 yrs since the injury. If she didn't pursue ongoing treatment I know it didn't hold given the severity of the problem but it was rewarding to demonstrate the possibility of gaining relief from pain for her. You can post me privately and we can go from there.


I will definitely pm you. I would love to learn from you. It seems we have a lot in common, as I have been studying homeopathy and nutrition on my own for about a year and a half now. Thanks for the invitation!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> Wonderful job! It looks so cozy, I'd love to cuddle up in that! Great colors, too! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I kinda got the tone that you were a bit hyper. I call it "overtired". It can be an empowering feeling if you accomplished something over the sleepless night, but don't make it a habit, trust me! About a month ago I had so much work between taking care of granny (I don't know if I mentioned, but I am the caregiver for dhs 90 year old grandmother), my knitting/crochet, and other work I do that I pulled 2 all-nighters where I didn't sleep at all, and averaged 2-3 hours the other nights within a week and a half. Oy vey! But it paid off, as I see your lack of sleep has done as well.
> 
> Go you! Isn't it exhilarating to do learn something new?


Thank you so much, Natureschampion! I am glad you like the colors also. They are some of my favorites. 

Yes, short nights do catch up to one quickly. It is not advisable at all, but I was so close to be done. I really wanted to get finished. I am hoping to get a photo tomorrow, perhaps on a snow covered bush. It is starting to "pile up" out there. (It is deep enough to cover the grass here and there anyway.)

How special to have so much time with your dh's grandmother. They have so much grace and wisdom they can share, if we are willing to listen. I am guessing you would.  And you get to crochet while you are there. Double blessings! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Natureschampion said:


> I will definitely pm you. I would love to learn from you. It seems we have a lot in common, as I have been studying homeopathy and nutrition on my own for about a year and a half now. Thanks for the invitation!


This is so nice to know. Many people have a hard time wrapping their mind around homeopathy and other holistic protocols. And nutrition is still poorly understood by the general public as the medical industry actively disses it. Where are you studying homeopathy--who are you studying with? Or are you doing it on your own? You are in Calif so you have access to many people and schools our there.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am cross-posting this in case someone to whom it applies is not in on the latest LP chat:

I am going to post the Ashton Parade Saturday, Novemeber 29. I don't think that I have heard from everyone - only 6 people plus me:
RosD, Normaedern, triciad19 (X2), Miss Pam, MissMelba & TLL.

If there is someone else, who did the Ashton, please get back to me with the link to your project & let me know which picture you would prefer that I use - only one.

For anyone who is still working on their shawl, I can add theirs when they are finished.

If you haven't posted a specific project page in the Pictures section, I think that would be a good idea.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> If you haven't posted a specific project page in the Pictures section, I think that would be a good idea.


I just posted my Ashton in the Pictures section. Thanks for encouraging us to do that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I just posted my Ashton in the Pictures section.


Thanks for the heads up - got the link.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thanks for the heads up - got the link.


Great. I can't say enough how fun this was to knit this along with all you ladies!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> Great. I can't say enough how fun this was to knit this along with all you ladies!


It is much more fun to be knitting with someone, isn't it?
...even if it is virtually.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It is much more fun to be knitting with someone, isn't it?
> ...even if it is virtually.


Definitely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Note to everyone- if we keep going with all this chatter for the first time in it's history the Lace Party may end up being 'split'- the worst thing that happens then- is you can't post to the old part- and the numbers start over in the new- also it can be very disconcerting when the split happens while you are trying to post. Just thought I would mention, as a long time follower of Sam's Knitting Tea Party.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...the Lace Party may end up being 'split'...


I don't think there'll be much more activity here. I just wanted to post about the parade here in case someone wasn't in on the more current stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I don't think there'll be much more activity here. I just wanted to post about the parade here in case someone wasn't in on the more current stuff.


I think you are right- I spotted too late that I was not on the 16th!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Great. I can't say enough how fun this was to knit this along with all you ladies!


I have to agree, thanks for letting me join in, I love it and it is fun to knit along with all you ladies 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am cross-posting this in case someone to whom it applies is not in on the latest LP chat:
========
I have created the Ashton Parade:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302408-1.html#6436796

URL links included in descriptions of the pics are not hot. They have to be copied & pasted.

I can add other Ashtons as they are completed.

I hope this meets your expectations. If something needs to be changed, let me know.


----------

